# NORTHERN IRELAND GIRLS PART 3



## Martine ჱܓ

​
[fly]*Happy*  Ladies xx[/fly]




Awaiting, IVF
Becky,Sept
LoopyOne,Oct/Nov
Weeza82,Sep/Oct





2WW,Testing

Nadine,11thJuly 

​


----------



## weeza82

[fly]FIRST[/fly]

Hehe!!! Thanks Martine!


----------



## Trishy

You beat me Weeza!!   We have managed to talk another 100 pages of [email protected]!!


----------



## pink tulip

God can you believe we have been moved again - jeez, its not hard to know we are Irish and full of [email protected]!

Girls, just another reminder that the support group is meeting in Craigavon area hospital tomorrow evening. It would be lovely to meet up with some of you for a chat, face to face.

Love PT x


----------



## pink tulip

Anita - PM for you sweetie x


----------



## EmerG

God, didn't those hundred pages go quickly! It seems like a couple of weeks since we last had a new home!


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, I had exactly the same problem with AF after my BFN, it was about day 40 before the second one came.  I would phone about being added to FET list in case they have not done it yet.

Nice to have a new home!
Fiona


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone hope everyone is well  

Fionab thanks for the pm - another faux pa by yours truly........

Well I've managed to scud myself and have managed quite a large bruise today    

Feeling really sleepy, snappy and irritable too hopefully won't last too long though  

Nothing really to report here just trudging on through the same old.........

Weeza (I think it was you who asked) Panda Kung Foo was ok......think it's one that could wait for a dvd though I think a few people in the cinema had a sense of humour failure - either that or I am really bonkers  

As for vit/supps etc.  is selenium also for male factor?  Something's telling me it is and it helps their little swimmers      anyway I've decided to stick with the folic acid this time and everything else in moderation though DH has changed us to decafinated t-bags  

Wish the sun would hurry up and come back


----------



## Cate1976

Didn't take us long to get to 100 pages again.  I'm back from Summer Madness.  Had a great time, spent some of it reflecting on what's been going on in my life the last 4/5 months.  Have made one decision regarding work (actually sort of made it Thursday night after talking to Brendan (for newcomers he's my amazing pastor) and then prayed about it during Summer Madness.  If IVF is succesful      , I'm not going to go back after maternity leave finishes.  I know I only do 8 hours a week and could arrange child care, my boss really showed her true colours when she made those comments week before last.  See NI girls part 2, it's near the end, last comment is mentioned on page 97 and it's a classic, worst I've had yet.  There were     on a couple of occasions during the weekend due to still missing my Nan (died back in February).  Went to some great seminars and debates as well.  Good news is I'm feeling stronger now.

Welcome to blackcatg    

Fabulous:  Really pleased for you   .  Hope and pray that the next 7ish months go smoothly.

EmerG:  Thinking of you, hang in there.   for BFP for you on Thursday.

Blue Ribbon:   for you to get BFP.

Sue30:  See my signature.  Friend of mine has a DS who was born September 2005.  Sometimes when I see him I think of the playmate he would have had.


----------



## Annie70

I never bothered with the pineapple juice and brazil nuts. Don't like pineapple juice anyways. I think that the tww is a potluck / in God's hands and that you can't do anything to help those embies along. Well, perhaps not skydive or something!

Trishy - our dinner party seemed to go off more smoothly than yours, except that in the middle, the two guests mutually decided to train together for Ironman. Could it have been a reaction to our food?? Made poor dh quite nervous as he's not an Ironman at all (bless him!) and he hit the gym the next day big time! 
that AF shows for you. 

CrazyKate - going to see Panda Kung Foo with ds this weekend.  Don't really think it looks like my cup of tea either. 

EmerG - hope Thursday brings you good news!   I had huge cramping couple of days before testing and thought for sure that AF was coming. Cramps can be good or bad unfortunately 

Had a huge downer yesterday as my friend who did IVF e-mailed me to tell me they got a BFN, that they were gutted ,and not to be upset if she wasn't in touch for a while as she didn't want to talk about it. I am so gutted for her and went on a complete guilt trip because my IVF did work and I already have a ds and she doesn't have any children and is 38 too. Does any of this make sense? I really, really hoped that this would work for her and her dh. And, while I totally understand that she needs to shower her head and that I'm probably the last person she wants to hear from because I'm pg via IVF, it does really hurt because she is one of my best friends. I wish I could do something! Plus, I'm worried that this is going to impact our friendship because she said that if it didn't work, she thought she needed counselling or therapy because she can't cope any more being round pregnant women or couples with children and needs to actively avoid them. 

Has anyone else felt like this with friends and 'got over it'?


----------



## shem

TRISHY my af was about 35 days after my BFN and it was really heavy but if it doesnt appear soon i would get it checked out also last time i didnt take anything but folic acid and like you thought this time i could try something different but as you say its mind games oh the joys!WEEZA think i might try that selenium supplement in tescoANNIE sorry can't really help you im the opposite my best friends have all recently had babies and im the odd one out im sure your friend will come round she just needs time and you'll be there for her when she does  well had my first day sniffing at work it was ok although i had the need to look in the mirror while i did it  this is my 1st house move great!


----------



## emak

Hi girls how have ye all been I done a really long post this afternoon and frickin lost it so this is gonna be short and sweet as BB is starting soon.
Had a v hectic weekend and am STILL suffering today its a good thing im on hols  I went out to see sex and the city earlier and i LOVED it,think i must have shed a wee tear the whole way through it(im feeling very emotional today) so i would really recommend it a real chic flick !!!
Annie i guess the way you are feeling about ur friend is possibly the way mines all feel for me,i am the ONLY one who isnt a mum   3 had babas last year and my best friend had her first(my godson) the week after i found out i needed tx ,so Shem i guess you and me are in the same kinda situation along with alot of the rest of yous,i suspect !!
Shem glad ur first day sniffing went well.
I see there is a bit of chat about vits etc i am also taking selenium,folic acid and co-enzymeq10  i feel like a frickin pill popper some mornings  
Cate glad ur weekend away was fun and that you are making plans for the future....it all sounds very positive.
Awwwwwwww poor Crazy kate and ur bruises.......you were managing so well,sure it will all be worth it when you get a BFP.
Oh Emerg have just realised only 2 more sleeps,hang in there Mrs nearly there now  for Thursday(or if you are doing a wee sneaky test 2morrow)i know i possibly will when the time arises.
Blue ribbon thinking of you mrs,what day do you test
Must go its now after 10 BB has started(how sad am i)Catch ye all later and hi to all the rest of you dolls."SEE" you tomorrow.
Emma


----------



## Cate1976

Annie, I would email your friend back and say how sorry you are that IVF hasn't been succesful but let her know that even though she's finding it ahrd to be around people with baies and preganant women, that you'll be pleased to hear from her once she's ready to contact you again.  I've found it very diffuclt coping with friends and family announcing pgs and having babies.  I'm also fortunate to have a really good support network.


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

Hope everyone is keeping well. 

Cate, so glad you enjoyed Summer Madness and that you had time for reflection and to gain strength   

Crazykate, I will probably get Pand Kung Foo when it comes outon DVD then, i love Jack Black! How is the bruising today? 

Annie, I like your advice, don't skydive during the 2ww   I know I'm paraphrasing but it sounds funny   I am so sorry to hear about your friend, is she the one in Belgium you were talking about last week? I was thinking about her over the weekend. I hope it doesn't impact your friendship too much, but it will probably take her a while and then hopefully she will gradually be able to see you again.  From a personal POV, none of my close friends have children, but 2 of our "Gang" (including LSB) are expecting in the autumn. I will admit I made up all sorts of excuses to avoid them at the very start while I adjusted to their news and gradually I have been able to be near them again and talk to them about their pg (they don't know what we're going through), but I don't know how it will be when the babies arrive, we will just have to see how it goes.....

Fiona, how are you doing? How long is it now since you started? 

About the vits, selenium is indeed for MF, but I read somewhere (must try and find the thread) that selenium helps with implantation of the embryo into the lining. Selenium is found in pineapple juice and brazil nuts and I'm not fond of either, except the chocolate covered variety of nuts, so I thought I would take the supplements. Why not? I'm taking everything else    

Emma, how are the hols going? lucky you being off work. 

Trishy, any sign of AF yet? Do you need another dance?


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, how is everyone this morning? I can't believe its the day before test day for me, it seems to have gone very quickly I think (easy to say that now though!). Emak I'm going to try and hold off with the test until tomorrow, I don't actually have one in the house except for the funky one that RFC gave us, I'd say if I'd had a clearblue or something here last night I'd have done it. I'll probably give in at some stage later and get one though! I'm sort of dreading doing it in a way as that will then mean its all over and at the minute, until I get a BFN there's still a chance it could all work out for us. God I'm just a little ray of sunshine aren't I? I think that all of the   that I had going on last week has drifted away this last few days, but I'm trying to keep it up. Not long now and I'll know anyway I suppose!  

Crazykate selenium is definitely also recommended for the MFI, I had my DH on a selenium/zinc combo tablet that I got in Holland and Barrett, along with the vitamins etc and the co-enzyme Q10, dear love him. The embryologist did say to him that the sample he gave on the day of EC was considerably better than his last one in all the ways they measure (numbers, morphology, motility and whatever else), although, in saying that, he had also knocked loads of stuff on the head for a good few months coming up to tx, drink, baths, coffee etc and I was feeding him with lots of healthy food and veg, water and fruit smoothies. the embryologist said she couldn't say whether the improvement was down to any of those things but there was an improvement there and I think he really felt like he had given it his best shot by taking the vits and cutting things out. He's been back to some of his bad habits (ie the odd cup of coffee, beer or bath) inthe last 3 weeks since he gave his sample but let me tell you if I don't get a BFP tomorrow that'll all be knocked on the head again!  

Cate glad you enjoyed Summer Madness, sounds like you had a good opportunity to think things through. Your boss really does sound like a nasty piece of work and, whereas you definitely shouldn't be forced to leave, if you think its the best thing for you once you get your BFP then its good that you've made that decision. I wish sometimes that we could afford for me to stay at home if we have a family, a couple of my friends do and I get dead jealous sometimes, but it just wouldn't be financially viable for us. Some kind of flexible/part time working arrangement would be great though, if my employers would agree to it. I do think though that your boss shouldn't be allowed to get off scot free with all the comments she has made to you, maybe you don't want to make a complaint about her now but when the time comes and you will be leaving I think you should definitely pursue it, if only to stop her from coming out with the same abusive and bullying comments to someone else in future.  

Annie, that's bad news about your friend and a very difficult situation for you. Like some of the other girls here, I feel like I'm kind of on the other side of it. I have really cut down on contact with a lot of my friends recently as its sometimes just too hard, just while I'm going though all of this stuff that i have to get my head round. The friends that know what is going on understand, well I think so anyway. 4 out of my DH's group of 5 close schoolfriends have pg wives at the minute and the other ones had their third child a few months ago and we have avoided a couple of nights out with them as I just couldn't face it, much as I really like them all. Anyway I'm hoping for me that its just a phase and I'm working on getting myself through it. I never expected that I would be like this and I get annoyed at myself that I do react like this sometimes but its a self-preservation mechanism of sorts. Sometimes the whole IF business just makes me so angry and, while I know its absolutely no-one else's fault and I am actually happy for them, I know that its best not to put myself in the situation just at the moment. I agree with Cate that your best response would be an email back to say that you understand and will be there for her once she is ready, and she will come round in time. No-one wants to lose a good friendship and you sound like a very good friend to her so she will know that. 

Well that's my tuppence worth anyway, better go get organised, hope everyone well

Emer x


----------



## Sue30

Hi All

Yeah, its funny how your friendships change and develop over this stage of your life. my closest friends are fantastic - but i have tended not to discuss this stuff with them as I chat to them nearly every day (usually about crap) and the last think I want is for them to be asking me all the time about it! I tend to talk to random's about what is going on - I know I have read before that a number of you have done the same!  I don't feel resentment about others getting pgers  (I was really scared I would) - but I have to admit I am a wee bit jealous to begin with and then it passes.

Emer G -       for good news tmw!!!

Cate - I see we had a similar experience with the very early m/c - i found it very tough!

Loving the tips - have been out and bought pineapple and brazil nuts today  

SUe30


----------



## shem

EMER good luck for tomorrow


----------



## weeza82

Emer from the bottom of my heart I hope you have good news tomorrow               

Loopy, huge congrats on the promotion girl!


----------



## pink tulip

Emer - You are in my thoughts so much - I am really hoping it's good news for you            
Let us know as soon as you get some news xxxx


----------



## holly01

Emer         U get ure deserved BFP tomorrow    

sorri for being thick girls but whats the story with brazil nuts and pinapple juiceis it supposed to be taken while down reg or during EC/ET or whatany thoughts would be appreciated    

still spraying away er,no side effects so far...just a wee bit thirsty..which is ok cause i needa lose few lbs so if it keeps me from eating happy days!!!

hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, I am part way through.  Have been sniffing for 3 weeks and just over 3 weeks to EC - so far so good.

Emerg, good luck for testing tomorrow.  I hope you get a BFP  

Cate, glad you enjoyed Summer Madness

Annie, I know it is hard for you but just be ready to help your friend when they need to talk

Loopyone, great to hear about your promotion.

Holly, you take the pineapple juice and brazil nuts during the 2ww to help with implantation.  You can take them before that as well though.

This spray is making me so hungry, all day, I end up starving after about an hour of eating.  I hope this soon stops or I will have put on a terrible amount of weight.
Fiona


----------



## emak

EMERG   for tomorrow  you get a BFP.


----------



## Annie70

Emer - can't believe how strong you are in not testing early - it's to your credit though! 

Hope that you and dh see double lines tomorrow morning -      - so looking forward to hearing from you.

LoopyOne - glad to see that you're back pet and fired up on the weight loss. What is it about that tww? I put on weight too as I couldn't drink to alleviate the stress so I ate.

Thank you girls so much for your advice re my friend. I'm just not looking forward to not hearing from her (also, she was supposed to visit very soon and now I don't know) as I'll miss her as a friend as we talk every couple of days. Having gone through IVF myself, I'm pretty sensitive about IF and about not just talking about babies but I do understand that she needs to give her head peace. It's just terrible - in the past 4 years she has ttc unsuccessfully, her father died and her sister passed on from ovarian cancer at age 32. It just seems that IF never comes alone...


----------



## Cate1976

Sue.  DH and I got over the early mc fairly quickly.  I went to Brendan and DH went to Brendan's wife.  It didn't really bother me again until last October 4 days before my Nieces first birthday it hit me that if the pg back in 05 had lasted, DH and I would have had a Lo turning 2 a few days after my Niece was 1.  That hurt so much.  After that, I was down until end January this year, I started to pick up not long after we got the appointment for our review and Brendan talking to me one evening before Prayer and Praise.  A close friend of DH and I has a DS who was born in September 2005 and sometimes when I see them, I think of the friend he would have had but it only lasts for a short while.  I'm now looking forward to tx in the autumn       that it works.

As for situation with work, I am jobhunting seriously now, trying everywhere I can think of.  The last comments made were what tipped the balance especially the one 'so you can have a baby just like that'.  When boss said that, the thought going through my mind was 'you haven't a clue what I've been through the last 3.5 years'.  I really want to give in my notice but don't think I can afford to leave without having another job to go to.  If IVF works, then I'll just leave when maternity leave starts, that way it'll be on my terms.  Boss won't get off scot free.  I'm not going to make official complaint (she'd probably deny asking the questions) but I'll see how I'm treated during tx, if she makes it awkward during that then watch out.


----------



## EmerG

Hi girls, I totally can't believe it but it looks like a   for us! 

We're both absolutely in a state of shock. We gave in and did a clearblue test last night (of course I had got them yesterday afternoon as I knew I wouldn't believe the RFC test whatever it said and would want a second and third opinion). Unbelievably it was BFP and we were in a total state of shock for about 2 hours, did the RFC test at 4.30 this morning as you're supposed to use your first morning pee and I woke up then dying to go, it confirmed it and my poor DH went back to sleep (I couldn't!) and he totally slept in for work. He started a new job this week so he woke in a complete panic at 8.00am and had 10 minutes to get ready and out. It all feels like a bit of a dream now.

I just totally didn't expect it at all with the pains that I thought were AF all week, in fact still having them this morning. I don't think I'll believe it until we get our scan at RFC in 3 weeks, please God everything stays ok until then...


----------



## pink tulip

EmerG -                    

You lucky lucky thing. I am sooooo happy for you.....big congrats to you and your DH. It will take a whiel for it all to sink in I guess. Please will you remind me what your embryos were like as I am finding it interesting to see what grades of embryos seem to do the trick?

Have a lovely day


----------



## weeza82

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

OMG Emer, that is such fantastic news, hugest congrats to you and your DH 
 You did so well!


----------



## EmerG

Thanks Weeza and PT, I've just looked at your posts with all the lovely congratulatory dancing bananas and bouncy lads etc and even looking at those I can't believe they are for me! It will just take a while to sink in I think, it is just soooo soooo weird to hold an actual pee stick with a BFP on it in my hand, I just never thought it would happen. Just have to start worrying now about everything being ok, sure it wouldn't be me if I wasn't worrying...

PT I had 2 6 cell embryos, Dr Williamson said they were of the best grade (I can't rememeber how they grade them in RFC). None of my others were suitable for freezing though, so there must have just been 2 really good ones and the other 3 not so good.

I feel a bit im limbo today as I'm at home on my own and I'm afraid to go to my mum's or to see friends in case I spill the beans, especially as I've been moaning all week about thinking AF was on its way so they'd be bound to ask how I am. It's going to be a long day until DH comes home. Its great to have you girls to chat to as I just wanted to tell someone. I think I'll just have to get back under the duvet and try to sleep all day!


----------



## emak

*Emer*    on your  
I am really sooooooooooo pleased for you and DH ,lets hope that this is the start of a baby boom on FF.


----------



## crazykate

OH EMERG..........WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO that is the best news I've heard all week!  Congratulations to you and your DH.

Was it from an FET hun?


----------



## EmerG

thanks girls, 

Crazykate, no it wasn't an FET, just my first ICSI. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sue30

EmerG - FANTASTIC NEWS - congratulations to you and your DH!! I really am delighted for you
(sorry not that good with all the images yet!!!!) - whoopss - just found them!


----------



## janners1

Oooooooh Emer this is just great news!!!

Congrats to you and DH - I'm sure you are delighted!!


----------



## glitter girl

Emer, Im so delighted for you   Congrats to you and DH,     

Ive just received my schedule from Origin today, it makes it all so real when you see the dates for scans, injections, etc  . I will be starting on July 12, time doesnt be long going in.


----------



## shem

EMER CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!   that is fantastic news im soooo pleased for you          yipee!!!


----------



## holly01

OMG CONGRATS Emerg & DH

                    
                                
                                    
                                
                                  
                                 

as u can see i am totally delighted for u both


----------



## Cate1976

EmerG:   to you and your DH.  You must be delighted.  

Hope everyone else is ok.  I am apart from the fact that I want to leave my job but can't until I either get another or God willing       IVF is successful and I leave when I go on maternity.  DH says I shouldn't let the comments BfH (Boss from Hell, called her that when I was talking to Brendan last Thursday and he replied 'She's not your favourite person is she?) made get to me.  'Person Profile', she obviously thinks there's something in my personality/characteristics that means I'm not suitable to be a Mum, 'Don't they look at income', she obviously thinks that DH and I don 't earn enough to be able to provide everything a LO needs.  The worst was the last 'So you can have a baby just like that'.  I said to Brendan last Thursday that after that comment I was thinking 'You don't have a clue what I've been through the last 3.5 years'.  I'm just thankful that I've got FF and a supportive church family (only told Brendan the latest comments from work).  DH told a couple of people the comments back in February, they noticed I was a bit down and asked him what was up and he told them.


----------



## Annie70

Saw all the dancing bananas when I logged in and wow - congrats, Emer on your  !!!!    You'll be in shock for a couple more days!! 

So glad that the   came. Hope you can cope waiting for your scan in two weeks time - iI found it as hard as the tww.


Cate1976 - the more you post about your boss, the more I think that you don't have to take those prejudiced attitudes. You truly are a trooper. I would look for another job quietly while waiting for IVF anyways. 

Well, girls, we were married 9 years yesterday. Both of us forgot and in fact, I accepted an invite for us for dinner at friends' house last night.  In the lift going up to their condo, dh remembers and springs, "Happy anniversary," at me, so I'm in the dog house as he remembered before me!  Still, we celebrate 15 years together in December so I'm determined that I'm going to do something special for that one!!


----------



## Lesley08

Good one Emer, Im sure you are delighted, have a great week . You did really well on the 2ww, very chilled  

Lesley xx

 news cheers us all up!!


----------



## fabulous

Emerg:: Many many congratulations! to u and yr dh...dont worry about yr scan, i did the same and wish now i hadnt have, just enjoy the fact u are pregnant! its a wonderful feeling, u will be excited and nervous the day of yr scan to see if there are one or two heartbeats!! take care and get dh to pamper u..x


----------



## Fionab

Emerg, congratulations on your BFP.   That is really brillant news.      

Glitter girl, good news that you are starting treatment, fingers crossed. 

Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

I am jobhunting seriously.  If I don't manage to get a job, then hopefully I'll be leaving where I am at the moment mid-end May next year.  My job does involve using step ladders though.  BfH will ahve to do risk asessment and I think I've read somewhere that using ladders during pg is a no no.  If it is, I'll be off work and getting paid      .  Not been able to find definite answer online though.  Does anyone know the answer to this one?


----------



## EmerG

thanks everyone for all your good wishes, we still can't believe it and we've now done 4 tests, all +ve, so hopefully that will help things to sink in! Last night we told our parents and siblings and a few friends who knew what stage we were at with our tx, to be honest I didn't feel comfortable at all telling people as its so early and if it had been a "normal" pregnancy I would have done my best to wait the 12 weeks (hard as that would have been!), but with everyone really rooting for us and worrying and praying we had to put them out of their misery. Hopefully all will be well, you're right Annie it will be a very long 3 weeks until the scan. Fabulous, I'll be holding my breath at the scan to see if there are 2 there, that would be just brilliant, I would love it, but I'll be more than happy with one healthy one!


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls - been really busy the last couple of days so when I logged on I was so happy to see some wonderful news.

Huge congratulations Emer             

It's time we all had some lovely news to cheer us up and hopefully this is the start of many BFPs


----------



## Trishy

Still no AF today and that is 42 days since very short AF when I stopped drugs after BFN.  I just hope it doesn't mess my body up again and make me all irregular.  Doc didn't ask if I had had any AFs yet so hopefully when I get FET in October they won't make me have 3 full cycles before starting again as that could take forever.  

By the way I thought I would phone the hospital just to check I was now on the private list for FET.  I don't trust them!!  They said our file was with the waiting list team now but our names would be added to the list from the date we signed the forms so that is 3/4 months from 18th June which is not too bad - as long as they are telling the truth this time.  Last time I was told private ICSI was 9 months wait but we ended up waiting a full year. 

Sorry to moan girls - I am patient but waiting lists take the biscuit!!

Oh - speaking of biscuits, Mum and I made Mars Bar buns, toffee squares, tiffin squares and malteezer squares last night!  Yum Yum!!  

Oh and only 2 weeks on Monday until my holiday - yippeee!


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls-

How you feeling today Emer?  I bet you never felt so happy?

Cate - I'm sorry to hear you are feeling so [email protected] about the awful things that your boss said to you. My advice would be to try to stop thinking about those awful, inappropriate things that she said and focus on why your job suits you at the moment. Otherwise, you are going to feel so miserable in the interim period while you wait to get pg/find another job. One thing that we have all learned is that, those outside of the IF worrld really haven't a clue how to deal with us 

Annie - Happy Anniversary!

I'm off to Sex and the City with the girls tonight followed by a chinese and a few bevvies. Loking forward to that. I am sooooo glad that the sun is shining this morning and the rain has gone, temporarily.

Just as I have been writing i got my call from origin to tell me that my AMH is normal   which is great news. It means that my ovarian reserve is still OK and that I will move forward with the standard regime for ICSI. So - I have to phone Origin when I get my August period and then we can get started all over again. Funny, I actually feel ready for it .....time is an amazing healer. Weeza - any word on your AMH? How are you today?

Love Pink Tulip xx


----------



## Trishy

That's great news PT, bet you can't wait to get started again.  I can't wait until that stage either although I am a little more scared this time!

Annie - meant to say Happy Anniversary too!


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone!

Emer did you sleep well last night or were you full of excitement?   

Happy Anniversary Annie, nearly the same date as Posh and Becks (9 years today, according to my calender)

PT, great news that your AMH is good. I haven't heard yet oooh, all excited now!! It's great to hear you sounding so positive and ready to start!

Trishy, did you try speaking to a GP or anyone re AF? Another dance on the way   All yoru tray bakes sound delish. I haven't made tray bakes in ages....

Morning and happy Friday to everyone else!

I was supposed to be taking 2 nephews and a friend and her 10 year old daughter camping this weekend, but we have been rained off   doubly bad is that I now have to  go to DHs family do. His aunt and uncle are over from South Africa and whilel they are soooo lovely and I do look forward to seeing them, the rest of the family are a bit, well.... boring. We are doing a buffet and each household has been assigned either main course or dessert to bring. When I heard what my SILs were bringing, my rage ignited! SIL1 is going to buy a lasagne (posh food for her), SIL2 is doing Top Hats (I mean COME ON!! It's not a childs birthday party  ) and SIL3 is buying meringue nests, and adding cream and tinned fruit to make "pavlova". WTF. I despair. What have I married into. So in defiance, I am making choccy-Tiramisu (it has choccy mousse rather than mascarpone), a Crunchie dessert - Whipped cream, Muller natural youghurt and chopped up Crunchies, mix it all together, yum. By the time it is served, the honeycomb bit of the crunchie has started to dissolve and it is just fab. I have also taken the head staggers and decided I will do marinaded chicken and veg skewers. Any ideas though on what to marinade them in? I have a bbq marinade.....


----------



## Trishy

I love honey and mustard marinade or sweet chilli and garlic??  MMmmmm

Can't believe top hats are considered making an effort!    At very least I would make my own bannoffee and that is so easy to do but at least looks like you made an effort.

And as for bought lasagne, how hard is that to make yourself?  Bought ones are never as nice


----------



## weeza82

I know!! I hate going somewhere with my 2 arms the one length and I always like to make the effort if someone has invited you somewhere too. The worst is 2 of the 3 SILs don't actually work so I don;y understand how they have no time   

I love sweet chilli and garlic, so I will probably do some bbq and some sweet chilli, yumyum!


----------



## Cate1976

Cooking isn't one of my talents but for a do, I'll make the effort.  For a church bbq 4 years ago, I made 'Greece meets Italy' pasta salad.  There wasn't any left and I was asked to make it for church lunch back in December 2006.  Not sure what I'd make for a desert but I'd either make something from recipee book or invent something.

As for situation with work, one of the hardest things is that I could be good at my job, the actual job is something I enjoy and could be good at.  You could say I've got the right job but in the wrong place.  Although I'm feeling stronger after Summer Madness, I'm still missing my Nan.  It's DH's birthday on 31st this month and last year was his 40th, we went to my parents for it and on the 31st, we went to see Nan in the residential home she was in and took a bottle of champagne.  I'm sat here close to   just thinking about it.


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - no I haven't spoken to the doc about lack of AF yet but I have awful headaches the last 2 days so it must be something to do with it coming.  The longest I have ever gone is 52 days so I will wait a while.  I just hope it's here and gone before my holiday because let's just say the sun makes DH   and I want to be able to enjoy some loving for a change away from the normal surroundings!  So AF would not be welcome at all!


----------



## pink tulip

Trishy - that gave me a chuckle    I have a DH like that - they must have gone to the same school of  
That's what hols are all about! Hope you get your AF done and dusted before then


----------



## Sue30

Ohhhh .. all this talk of yummy food .... !!!  Totally agree with the meringue, squirty cream - what a cop out!  But loving the crunchie desert!! Was considering making some Jamie Oliver brownies next week - but I'll need to be organised with boxes to give to other people or I will end of nibbling them all myself!

Thats great news about the AMH pink tulip - you must be really excited about starting treatment soon!

Cate - work issues and missing your Nan    You sound like you have lovely memories of her though which is something to treasure

Being on here put me in the mood to take the bull by the horns and phone the RFC to see why I hadn't received any confirmation about being on IVF waiting list as signed forms on 9/6 - anyway - the girl was lovely and said she had the paperwork and we would be added this week and should receive confirmation letters soon and to give her a call when we got them and she could tell me where we were on the list.  SO happy with that!! However as we had seen Prof McClure privately to get onto the list she has now taken us off the waiting list for our review with Dr Williamson and I sort of wanted to go back and see her as well as she was very nice - can I ask to be put back on?

Finished work today for 7 weeks - YIPPPPEEEEEEEE!!! No holidays as having to save all our pennies for you know what  

Sue


----------



## Trishy

I know I don't need it but what do you all think of this dress in the coral colour for my hols?

http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Keyhole-Ruffle-Detail-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=275676&cid=5186&clr=Cream&sh=0

Click on the catwalk show below the picture to get the full effect!!

/links


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, it would look so lovely with a tan! 

Gosh, a 52 day cycle? The longest I have ever went is 35 days   

My DH also gets very randy on hols       

Heading home now via the supermarket to get the ingedients for these lovely desserts. Wish me luck girls as I have never actually made tirimasu   

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Trishy

Bye Weeza

Tiramisu is my favourite dessert so send me some in the post!!  Have fun in the kitchen


----------



## denedaz

*Hi Everyone

I have just found this site and I was wondering if I could also join in here.

I am another Northern Ireland girl from Ballymena and I am now on my two week wait.

I started my 1st IVF treatment in May and had Egg collection on 24th June collected 8 eggs and had two transferred 27th June.
Everything was brilliant with the meds and things but from the day and hour they did egg collection I took ill and just presumed the pain was related to this but last sat I was admitted to the Royal with Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome so as you can imagine I have been very ill and in a lot of pain and I have been very worried.

I am on the mend now and looking forward to my pregnancy test which I do on Fri 11th July so one more week to go and I will know either way Thankfully.

Its great to find Northern Ireland thread and I hope to hear from people soon*[/color

Nadine


----------



## shem

HI NADINE WELCOME i have'nt been on this thread too long myself but it's brilliant having people that are going through the same thing as you. You'll find it great craic as well as helping you get information and having great friends to help you each step of the way i wish i'd found it sooner. Sorry you have'nt been well you sound like you've been through the mill. Best of luck for your 2ww ive just started d/reg so a bit to go yet, just you take it easy lots of     your way for a BFPEMER hope your doing well Hi to everyone else


----------



## denedaz

*Hi everyone

Thanks so much for the welcome. It is great to know that there are others going through the same thing.

I found the medications to be no problem at all everything was fine until I started to take unwell last week.
Have to admit that the Nurses in the Royal were fantastic while I was in staying for the four days but def wouldn't rush back.

I'm not sure how I am feeling now . I'm not sure how I should be feeling I think cause I was so ill and in so much pain that it is only hitting me now that I have to Embies on board . Don't have any feelings yet although I have sore (.)(.)'s and a few mild cramps.
I have been naughty today and forgot to take my pessaries this morning ............... I am on them twice a day so I will have to remember to take it tonight.

Thanks again to everyone and I will be on quite regularly

Nadine*


----------



## denedaz

AWH that is such a good link and yeah I would agree that you may well need some tissues.

It does let us know though that as much as we think we are in this alone that really there are so many people in the same boat.

Thanks for the link

Nadine


----------



## shem

OH LOOPY ive just cried my eyes out i would love to send it to some of the people i know it sums us up to a T


----------



## Cate1976

I sent that to my pastor and said that there's only 3 people |I know who've managed to do all 5 of the things on the slide with the bridge.  He and his wife are 2 and another church member (whose shoulder I cried on during a dedication of a baby back in December) is the 3rd.  Don't know if he watched it though, haven't asked him.  There's a few people that I'd like to see it BfH being 1 and anyone who's said 'be patient' and 'In God's time' or 'it'll happen'.  All well meaning and said to try and encourage me but not the things to say.


----------



## Dahlia

Emer- many congratulations-have a happy and healthy 8 months  

Dahlia x


----------



## pink tulip

Trishy - Ioooooovvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeee that dress in both colours. I am a massive ASOS fan although some of their dresses are very short.

Girls, really loved sex and the city....although, can you believe it, I went to the loo and missed the bit where charlotte announces she's preggers. Probably just as well as I was waiting for it and knew I would cry 
Just had my hair done and getting into form for Belfast tonight. looking forward to our meal in Roscoff...yum!


----------



## emak

Hi girls this is gonna be a quickie as im in work   
Pink Tulip i saw the film this week and just LOVED it think i will have to purchase it when it comes out on DVD.Enjoy ur nite out ,hope u dont be suffering too much 2morrow  
Trishy had a wee peek at your dress,it is beautiful.What colour are u going for??
A big welcome to Nadine you are at the right place for all the support and a bit of  craic thrown in for good measure.Sorry to hear that you had an awful time last week how long were you in hospital for Good luck with the 2ww when r u testing?? 
Awwwwwwwww Loopy that wee link makes me soooooooo emotional every time i see it,it is just sooooooooo true to how we feel a lot of the time.
Wezza hope u saved some of the tiramisu it also my fav.YUMMY!!! Hope the family get together goes well.
Nothing much to report my end ,phoned the rfc on Friday to see if i had moved up the list,but of course the computer system was down and she couldnt check(i honestly think that she couldnt have been bothered) so i will try on Monday again.
Hope that you are all having a great weekend.
xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome denedaz, as well as supporting each other through tough times, we do have some serious craic on this thread.  Sorry to hear you've been ill.  Hope you get BFP on Friday.


----------



## denedaz

Hi Everyone 

This is a great forum I have been taking time to read alot of the the threads and it is amazing how much us women put ourselves through.  but hopefully all this will be worthit in the long run.

Well my DH and I took a night to ourself last night and went out for dinner and then to the movie to see Will Smiths new movie and it was great it was so nice to get out of the house as well.

Well I am feeling good at the mo thankfully I am def feeling more like myself again and I am looking forward to this next week and my test.I think I may do a test on the Thurs morning instead of Fri morning it is our wedding anniversary on Thurs so it would be a lovely present to both os uf if we got a positive pregnancy test.

Well I hope we are all having a lovely weekend and taking things easy.

Thanks again for all the welcomes




Nadine


----------



## Becky39

Hi Ladies,

Hope u are all well   xxxx

Its been so long since i have posted here so i apologise if im a little lost  

Im kinda in limbo at the moment. Inbetween treatment. I got my bfn back at the end of May (AF arrived 9 days into my 2ww) and im still waiting for my next AF - im 41 days into the cycle - i know that ur body messes up a lot after ivf, but jeeze this is really begining to pee me off now!! I want it here an out of the way, as i want to start another cycle with my next AF (after this late one, if u know what i mean!) 

How long has everyone else had to wait for their AF after a bfn?? Is this normal


Becky xxx


----------



## Fionab

Trishy, your AF will come eventually and I don't think they will make you have 3 AF if you have waited for so long. Mine is always regular but second one after BFN took forever to come.

PT, enjoy Roscoffs.  Great news about AMH

Weeza, how did your buffet go?

Sue, it is worth asking for an appointment with Dr Williamson.  Lucky you with all those holidays.

Welcome, Nadine.  Poor you with OHSS but I'm glad you are on the mend.  Good luck for rest of 2ww. 

Becky, I think you can join Trishy waiting for second AF after BFN.  It really is annoying as you just want to get AF so you can look forward.

Just been away for the weekend so I'm relaxed ready for starting stimms on Saturday.
Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

Question for you,  has turned up today. I have 28 day cycle so next AF is due 3rd August. When I phoned RFC towards end May, they said I was no. 11 on the list and letters for June had already gone out which means I should be getting my letter saying I'm top of the list this month. That letter will ask me to let them know when next cycle starts? Will I start tx on that cycle or the next cycle? I'm planning a trip to England to see family first week September. If tx starts on August cycle, I'd be on 2nd week of down regging. from what I've read, it's during stimms that problems can occur, thinking OHSS being the main one. Have I got this right or am I mad to be thinking of travelling during tx?


----------



## Becky39

Hiya Cate,

I travelled back to Wales while i was having treatment with the RFC, but i d/r for near on 6 weeks with them.  I went on my 4th week of d/r. 

Did they tell u that u are deff on the next list for letters in July, as when i was with them, they told me that they usualy got thru 5 - 6 women per mth, which means that u might be in Aug/Sept (i hope im wrong for your sake hun) 

Also, i got my letter begining of Jan and they asked for dates of my Feb AF. My jan AF wasnt due until 30th Jan so i asked if i could start then and i was told no, that i had to wait until my Feb AF - typical AF was then late an didnt arrive until the 1st week in March!

Anyway, as for treatment, if your only d/r when going to England this should be ok and i cant see a problem, but do tell them at The Royal what ur plans are just in case. 

Good Luck  

Becky xxx


----------



## shem

CATE i rang RFC back at the end of jan and they said i was 16th on list and i only reached the top last month this is private not sure if it matters wither its nhs or private tx also my last tx cycle i got a letter in sept asking for oct cycle details but this time i got a phonecall at start of june to start that month so i guess it varies


----------



## Cate1976

Western board fund 7 cycles a month.  No 11 23rdish May and letters for June had already gone out.  I should now be no 4.  I might ring tomorrow to find out where I am and ask when I'm due my letter and whether it'd be ok to travel during d/r.  Do the drugs for d/r need to be kept in fridge, I'll be travelling overnight with Eurolines.


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.

Well Becky looks like we are in for another few days wait for AF!  I am now day 45 and getting so fed up I am consider doing another test just to make AF arrive (usually does the trick on other months!!)  Hang in there - seems quite normal after all.   (that's me going mad!)

Cate - if you get your letter before next AF starts then they will probably ask you to start day 21 of that cycle.  However, sometimes the letters specifically state which month's AF you are to start on so basically you will really just need to wait and see what the letter says when it arrives.  Not long now though and I am pretty sure traveling will not be an issue.  D/r only involves nose spray which can be kept at room temperature and this can last for roughly 4-6 weeks or more but may vary depending on the person (I was 6 weeks) then stims drugs need to be kept in fridge but these will only start after d/r although you will have to carry on with nose spray as well as stims for a while.  I think it is probably best just to wait for letter then you will know for sure what way the dates will work out but I would say your trip will be no problem.

PT - I love the dress too but am very sad to discover they don't have any coral coloured ones left    I so wanted it in that colour and don't really like it that much in the cream although against a tan I am sure it would be pretty.  Bummer!  I suppose it's a sign that I didn't really need it in the first place!

Meant to say wasn't SATC so brilliant? I loved it and was holding back the tears over the baby thing.  Why is it we can't even watch a film to get away from it all without being reminded every 2 seconds.  Is anyone watching Sisters and Brothers?  I love it too but again they are going through IVF and it's so sad too.   

2 weeks today until I am on a plane to Gran Canaria!  Yipppeee!      Only trouble is I am feeling so annoyed with my big tummy and seem to be gaining weight and getting spots in the last 2 weeks and I really feel it's connected to lack of AF or maybe I am just a greedy pig!  Still running every day but it isn't making any difference.


----------



## pink tulip

Cate - if you're going through the RFC you'll be doing nasal sprays for your down/regging. These are really handy for travelleing, don't need to be in the fridge or anyting like that. Just keep it in your handbag and away ya go. I wouldn't let it affect your plans at all. Stimming is trickier as they are injections and need to be kept cold but that is right at the end of tx.

Nadine - welcome to the board and I am thinking of you for your test this week. I tested on day 13 aswell and I think it's fine to get an accurate result at that stage. I hope it's a   for you  

Weeza - how did your family party with the tophats go? Can#'t wait to hear the gossip? How was your tiramisu? I am useless at desserts so if it turned out well I deffo want your recipe!

Girls I am shattered after a hectic weekend. Sex and the City on friday night followed by drinks and chinese with the girls. Then Roscoff on Saturday night - it was class! Me and DH went to the chelsea on the lisburn rd for a wee drink, then met our friends in Ten sq for a drink and then over to the restaurant which was nothing less than fantastic. We also had really good chat and craic at the table. Ended up not getting home til 2am   
Will really have to shake myself to get into work mode this am.....not feeling like doing anything 

Trishy - any sign of your AF hon? Sorry to hear you've joined the AF waiting game Becky. Here's an AF dance for both of you


----------



## pink tulip

Trishy - I am sure once you get your AF the tummy and spots thing will disappear within a couple of days. I always feel about half a stone heavier before my AF. I think the test idea is a good one....your body is playing tricks on you 

Love PT xx


----------



## Trishy

I know test would be negative but I would be very scared if it's positive as I have taken a complete break from it all and stopped the folic acid and had loads of drink lately. DH in his very sarcastic tone said "I think you'll be ok, I didn't see a big star in the sky!!"  He must be feeling the lack of   !!  I'll make it up to him on hols!


----------



## janners1

Good morning everyone  

Just thought I would stop by today and say HI! Feel like I haven't posted in FOREVER!! But then again, with me not having any treatment I feel like I've got nothing of any use to say in here  

Anyhoo - Trishy sorry you are having to wait around on AF. Do a test to put your mind at ease. The bloating is probably severe water retention from your hormones not being their usual selves. As soon as you get your AF that will go. I have a lot of spots this week too, I'm convinced it is the psycho weather we are having!

I LOVED Sex and the City, I seriously cried when he called her from the car and she was waiting outside the wedding venue and then when she got out of the car and roared at him - oh my word that was just such good acting and so well written. And I LOVED it when they were on the hol and Charlotte had the accident    

Weeza how was the dinner with the top hats and store bought lasagna?!!!

PT I too had a very drunken weekend and am finding it hard to get stuck in today. Me and DH died all day yesterday after partying till 5am on Sunday morning!!! We were at a BBQ and loads of people were there with their kids (they left early on lol) and soooo many people said to me "Oh ENJOY this time without kids as it changes your life soooo much when you have them". Duh...really?!!!

Another thing I am SICK OF HEARING......anyone I tell that we are adopting (not that many, just close friends) say "Oh, I know someone who knows someone who knows someone who tried and tried for a baby and couldn't have one and then decided to adopt and as soon as they got their adopted baby they relaxed and then got pregnant naturally!"

ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

If I hear that dumb story one more time....

Went and saw Hancock yesterday. It was good, but what is it with movie makers shooting scenes with hand held cameras these days? It makes me sooooo sick! I came out of the cinema GREEN and had to lie down for an hour with my sunglasses on LOL!! 

Trishy - check ebay for your dress - sometimes you can find sold out stuff on there?

Right I am gonna try and do some work. Thanks for listening to my rants and ravs  

Hope you are all keeping well.

Jx


----------



## Becky39

Morning Ladies,

Im at work so am being sneaky lol .... Shhhhhhh 

Day 42 of my cycle an am a bit peeved off at the moment. I tried doing a test (altho i dont know why i bothered, ive been steralized for flip sake lol) still we will do these things to ourselves. Anyhow, test obvisouly came back negative, but still no dam AF   I have the sore (*)(*)'s and the 'oh im comming to get u' pains but nothing showing yet ... i know she will arrive eventually, but she's being such a cow being this late when she knows im wanting to get on an move foward (ooo the big lady dog!!)

Cate: I would deff ring RFC to see where u are an when u can expect ur letter, if ur number 11 on the list u shouldnt have much longer to wait. How long have u been on the list waiting

Trish:    two for you, and   two for me - if u need anymore gis a shout 

Where did i read there that u have nasel spray at the RFC - i was there and had the Suprefact Injections, but i think that was only because i had some unopened left over from The Origin, so they let me carry on using injections. I d/r for 5 wks and 4 days too Trish - can i ask u summit? How many eggs did u get at EC? The reason i ask is cos i know a lady who d/regged for as long as me an she ovulated just before EC an so got no eggs, they said to her that this rarley happens but because she had d/regged for so long, her body did the natural thing an ovulated. I only got 1 egg at EC and am convinced the same thing happened to me. On the morning of EC i was in so much pain an kept saying to DH, im ovulating, im ovulating i know i am... To cut a really long story short, they only caught 1 egg from my left ovary, where they told me at my last scan i had no follies - an the right ovary where they told me i had 6 follies - they got nothing!!!! I have'nt had my follow up appt yet after my BFN (which i think is really bad) so i dont know what they will have to say as to why i had 6 follies but got no eggs from them??

Do u have a list on here girls, so we know who is testing an what stage they are at their treatment .... cos im so crap an my memory is really bad lol ...

Becky Xxx


----------



## pink tulip

Janners - I am sooooooo p**sed off with hearing that story re getting pg after adoption too. AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Why don't people just shut their mouths and be quietly supportive rather than imply that the reason why you can't have kids is because you're so uptight. The other line that I am hating at the mo is"But you're so young!". Come on get real, I'm almost 35 for God's sake....yes I know women can now get pg up until the age of 125 but jeez I would rather have mine when I don't rely on a stirra lift and zimmer frame.


----------



## janners1

pink tulip said:


> jeez I would rather have mine when I don't rely on a stirra lift and zimmer frame.


       

I need to think of a witty/cheeky/perfect reply to that getting preggo after adopting story. I would love to say "Oh yeah, that would work...if I had sex with someone other than my husband!!!!"

PS - Becky - yeah a list would really help know where everyone is as I am constantly behind..!


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone!

What a sh1t weekend weather wise  Boo Hiss to the rain.

I have just done a huge AF dance for everyone who needs it     and I added a little twist  break dancing banana!!! How much does that rock?

Trishy, bummer that the coral has sold out  you can never have too many dresses.

Janners hope the hangover is better today

PT you had a really busy weekend I still haven't seen SATC yet but will probably wait till it comes out on DVD and buy it (avoiding all rental shops in Dungannon as there are too many unpaid fines  )

Nadine welcome to the board and good luck for Friday!  

Fiona did you have a lovely weekend away? Where were you?

Morning to everyone else 



janners1 said:


> pink tulip said:
> 
> 
> 
> jeez I would rather have mine when I don't rely on a stirra lift and zimmer frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to think of a witty/cheeky/perfect reply to that getting preggo after adopting story. I would love to say "Oh yeah, that would work...if I had sex with someone other than my husband!!!!"
Click to expand...

DH came out with a good one yesterday, we were expecting visitors and he was going to the shop for supplies. I said "Have we any nuts? " He replied "Yes, I have 2 malfunctioning nuts"   I thought that was very good, if you didn't laugh you would cry.

Friday night we were in Viscounts in Dungannon with SIL1 and her hubby. They had vouchers but didn't want to go on their own and invited us  Well, BIL acted as if he never was out for a meal in his life. He wanted the gammon off the lunch menu and had to be persuaded that he couldn't have it. He chickened out of ordering the Escalope of pork, cos he didn't want to say escalope. He never said thank you or please to the staff (I CANNOT abide a lack of basic manners) and scowled the whole way during the main course cos I had the very garlic potato gration and he HATES garlic. Then he moaned about the price the whole way home. In response, I knocked back more than my share of 2 bottles of wine  hehe

Saturday night was DHs family do, with the shop bought lasagne. SIL2 didn't make tophats  but she did supply the cocktail sausages and sausage rolls. It was a good thing I did the ckicken skewers and baby spuds, cos there wouldn't have been enough to go round otherwise! The tiramisu turned out delish  A few more goes making the chocolate mousse and it will be heaven, lighter than air! I also made Eton mess (whipped cream, broken meringues, tiny marshmallows and raspberries mixed together) yumyum! SIL 3 did indeed bring her meringue nests. She hadn't even taken them out of the packet or opened the tinned fruit (that really horrible peaches and pears crap). But it wasn't needed so she took it home again. Honestly. What have I married into??


----------



## denedaz

*Hi There

This thread is really busy.

It is great to know that there are so many people in the same boat I think sometimes that we think we are on our own in this awful journey in life...

Thanks again for the welcome.

In regard to what someone posted about letters from the royal I just thought I would add my experience. I got a letter from the Royal in April saying I was at the top of the list and they needed dates of my next period which was May period although at that point my AF was due 30th April thankfully it came on 1st May and I got started in May.

I cant believe that all the nasal spray and injections are all finished for me and I am just waiting on testing............. I don't feel any different at the mo and I'm not sure how I should be feeling?

I haven't seen SATC yet although I think I will wait till it is out on DVD and then buy it.

Hope we are all well today and having a good day. I am having a lazy day and taking things easy

Nadine

*


----------



## weeza82

and thrice   

Check this out.....
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1032029/Mummys-little-Lolita-The-11-year-old-girl-beauty-treatments-cost-300-month-make-look-like-Barbie.html

Hmmm, JonBenet anyone?

/links


----------



## janners1

Grrr what is up with this crappola weather?!!! Roll on friday till I get on that plane to Orlando. WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!

LOL about your BIL Weeza - WTF? Afraid to ask for Escalope?!! He is a funny kind of grown up...!! (Remember where that is from?)

Also ROFLOL about the meringues not even being out of the boxes yet!!!!! That is the height of laziness!! Indeed - what HAVE you married into LOL!!

Loving your hubbers malfunctioning nuts gag!!!!! As you say, if you didn't laugh you'd cry, so we have done a lot of laughing!!

WHERE did you get that break dancing banana - I am sooo jealous!

The two things that **** me off most are the getting preggo after adoption story and the relax and it will happen advice. They both imply that the reason we don't get preggo in the first place is because we are uptight, obsessed knicker watchers who need to get a life!! I had it said to me so much at the start that I started to believe it thought maybe I was THAT stressed!! Load of tosh.

Anyway, sorry for starting that old rant again. I'm off to the gym in an attempt to sweat some of this alcohol out of me


----------



## janners1

weeza82 said:


> and thrice
> 
> Check this out.....
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1032029/Mummys-little-Lolita-The-11-year-old-girl-beauty-treatments-cost-300-month-make-look-like-Barbie.html
> 
> Hmmm, JonBenet anyone?


HORRENDOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Becky39

LOL @ myself ...

I just googled SATC cos i didnt have a clue what u girls were talking about ...   

Weather in Lisburn here today isnt too bad at the moment, not raining yet - dunno what its like at home, its usualy raining up there!

So - who's gonna do a list then ... (dont look at me i dont know no one lol - i find it hard to know what im doing some days let alone anyone else lol)

Becky Xxx

P.S Ladies - Has anyone here had an AMH test done at The Origin - i got one Thursday week but havent had no results back yet ... was just wondering how long they took?


----------



## denedaz

weeza82 said:


> and thrice
> 
> Check this out.....
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1032029/Mummys-little-Lolita-The-11-year-old-girl-beauty-treatments-cost-300-month-make-look-like-Barbie.html
> 
> Hmmm, JonBenet anyone?


That is crazy Why would she put her Daughter through that........Mad mother 

I will start a list by putting my name down as I dont know anyone else yet  

Nadine- Testing 11th July--------------there you go he he he

Nadine


----------



## Becky39

*Northern Ireland Girls List*

_*Ladies on 2WW*_

Nadine - Testing 11th July

_*Ladies Awaiting Treatment*_

Becky - IVF # 3 @ Origin Start Sept


----------



## Becky39

Good Luck with the Test Nadine  xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Becky39 said:


> *Northern Ireland Girls List*
> 
> _*Ladies on 2WW*_
> 
> Nadine - Testing 11th July
> 
> _*Ladies Awaiting Treatment*_
> 
> Becky - IVF # 3 @ Origin Start Sept


Hi Ladies

Can you please let me know what stage you are all at and i can do a nice chart for us all to see

Thanks Becky for starting a list

Martine xx


----------



## Becky39

Oh goodie, a proper list lady   Thanks Martine

Im on my 3rd shot at IVF an will be starting on my Sept AF @ The Origin .... 

Anything else u want to know - just ask  

xxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Becky39 said:


> Anything else u want to know - just ask
> 
> xxx


What part of Armagh you from? lol


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Just to let you all know im a Irish lass my self but live over in England  

Martine xx


----------



## Becky39

~Martine~ said:


> What part of Armagh you from? lol


Heard of Richhill

There lol ....


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Yea i know it lol


----------



## weeza82

Hi Martine!!

I was going to pm you and ask about a list, but you are so efficient, you have beaten me to it!! How long have you been in England then? Where abouts are you from then? 

My details are hopefully starting Tx at Origin Sept/Oct 08 if I don't chicken out   

Janners, where is funny kind of grown up from? I'm wrecking my brains..... Actually Friday night with the ILS was quite civil compared to previous experiences...must tell all when I get back from lunch!  The break dancing banana is off the smiley link you sent me eons ago, I love it!! Actually, it's more like dad-dancing banana, but still cool!

Becky I had the AMH test done on 26th June at Origin, PT had hers done the same day  . She got her results back before the weekend. I think I will just get my results back with the screening results in a few weeks. 

BTW, is it wrong that I looked at the pics of "JonBenet" and thought "I wish I could do smokey eyes like that"    ^idiot


----------



## EmerG

hi girls how is everyone doing? What a horrible rainy Monday, I'm not sure whether I have Monday-itis or rainy-grey-day-itis or back-to-work-itis as this is my first proper day back but all of those rolled into one have made for a very long Monday morning. I know I was moaning a bit about daytime telly the last week or so but I'd love to be at home watching loose women now! Anyhoo I shouldn't complain, work were very good in letting me have the 2ww off and just do bits of work from home so it worked out quite well and I do have to come back sooner or later I suppose!

Welcome Nadine, you'll find this thread brilliant for support. How is your 2ww going? You haven't got long to go now, I'm sure your nerves are wrecked by this stage, I know mine were last week towards the end of my 2ww, after being fairly ok most of the way through. 2 weeks just feels like a very long time when you are waiting!

Weeza I'm loving the break dancing banana that is soooooooo cool. Loving the stories about your ILs as well, they sound like a right bunch. I'd say you and your Dh are the only sane ones among them. The dishes you made just sound delish. I'm working on my cooking skills recently (which have traditionally been fairly crappo) but I'm getting there. 

Janners, how are things going with you and the adoption business? I'm sure its a very slow process as well.  And don't feel like you shouldn't be posting on here, we've all missed your craic, its lovely to have you back! I know exactly what you mean about the comments, its the "relax" ones that get me the most, When we told some people we were doing tx (we started off with no-one knowing and by the end had told quite a few people, which i was always a bit wary about), even at that stage loads of the people I spoke to about it know someone who has had 1 or 2 IVF babies or a failed IVF cycle and then had a "natural" BFP because they were more relaxed. That's maybe ok for unexplained IF but when you know the swimmers aren't doing their thing and its unlikely to happen "naturally" I have been tempted to tell people that even if I was so chilled that I was permanently horizontal drinking cocktails all day it's not on the cards. I have 1 friend in particular who is a bit of a know-it-all, we have been friends for years from school but its a bit of a love-hate thing sometimes. I tried to speak to her at one stage about the IF thing and she completely lectured me about how it wasn't happening for us because we aren't relaxed enough and spend too much time working late and out running about to the gym and socialising etc etc in the evenings and at weekends and not enough time chilling at home. She's obviously an expert on IF, given that she got pg twice, both times in the first month she tried and has two beautiful DDs. Anyhoo, I have never spoken to her again about IF as she annoyed me so much. I didn't tell her we were going through tx and I can completely predict that when I tell her its finally happened for us (fingers crossed that everything goes well in the next few weeks), I know that her response will be  "see I told you you just needed to relax, yadda yadda..." I'll probably end up telling her that it was a result of tx just to shut her up! In fact I know I will...

Anyhoo hope everyone else is well, better get back to it and do something now that I am actually here...

Emer x


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi Martine - I'm to start ICSI no 2 in September at Origin ( I hope)

Well all Nice was great - VERY VERY hot but great. Only away for 3 days but it was just what we needed.

Hey Becky - I live in Markethill!


----------



## Trishy

Welcome Martine   - hope you find it fun and supportive here and good to see someone who is willing to attempt to organise such a mad bunch of people as us!! Good luck    

For your chart my situation is I am going for attempt no 2 starting Sep/Oct but this time it is FET as I have enough eggs in the freezer!

Becky - you were asking about my egg numbers.  Well it turned out I got 26 eggs , 11 of which fertilised but as they got so many they decided to stop treatment after EC incase I developed OHSS.  Luckily this didn't happen so I had to go through the whole d/r process again and had an FET this time but unfortunately it didn't work so I am heading to FET no 2 in Sept/Oct (well if this blinkin' AF would arrive!)  I think it's terrible you ovulated early and must have been very frustrating for you as they were supposed to be monitoring you.  I am not sure that the d/r time makes a difference.  Mine would have been shorter only it was Christmas time and they weren't able to take me for EC until after New Year so I had to d/reg starting 13th December until EC on 5th February which was tough going.  I really hope you get AF soon too         (especially for you!).  I just feel exhausted and fat so not a happy bunny!


----------



## Sue30

Morning .. opps afternoon

List sounds good as I also find it hard to keep track. Martine - I am currently on waiting list for private and NHS IVF at Royal.

Hope everyone had a good weekend - ate out for dinner Fri, Sat and Sun so feeling about the size of a house today! Trying to be good .. but very hard!!!

Good luck for Friday Nadine . .. with the way EC and ET are scheduled do most people test on a Friday?

Janners - good luck with adoption process - I saw an advert on Channel 4 looking for people to follow through the process of adoption. Neighbours adopted last year and their little one is gorgeous - they got him as baby and he is the spit of his adoptive Mummy!

I also admit to being an obsessive knicker checker when AF is due .... 

Do not get the whole pagent US thing at all!!! VERY SCARY if you ask me!

Off to see Prof McClure tonight for another HSG .. ahhhhhhh!!!!

Sue


----------



## Becky39

Hello again ladies 

Weeza - your at the Origin too in Sept - same as me  i just love them down there. I had my first cycle with them, but my 2nd was NHS so had to go to the Royal, am afraid that im not too pleased with them if i be honest, i know a lot of ladies love them, but im not one of them. I really feel i was treated like a number, they didnt take care of me and would not listen when i was telling them things. But thats just me - its different for everyone i suppose 



galaxy girl said:


> Hey Becky - I live in Markethill!


Oooooo if ur having treatment in Sept too - we can give each other lifts haha! I remember when i first joined this thread - i couldnt beleive there were so many girls from Northern Ireland here - i was like - wow that one is from Co Armagh like me (like i thought i was the only one in Northern Ireland having tmt







) im a member of other IVF forums and chat to lots of girls, but none from the same clinics as me - so this site is great way to chat to women who actually know the DR's we are talking about ....


----------



## pink tulip

All the girlies are in chatty form today.....
Martine - I'm starting 2nd ICSI in origin in August - thanks for doing list!

Weeza - I love your wiggling banana...I want one. Oh and the smoky eyes thing..... 

I am such a fatty today. Ate my way out of house and home all day yesterday, in an attempt to cure my hangover and now I've just had a massive lunch. I don't think I even have the energy to go the gym this evening which is even more shameful 

By the way - for you Markethill/Richill girls - my DH is from markethill and all my ILS live down there!


----------



## paulmghty

Hi Martine

The list sounds like a fab idea. I am currently downregging. Egg Collection due 18th August. Transfer due 21st August. Testing 4th September. Am with RFC and this is ICSI number 3. Cheers!

Pauline


----------



## holly01

loads goin on 2day,great to see everyone online again....

martine we are on 1st ivf cycle (nhs) nasal spray at mo and ec-13/8 and et-15/8 hopefully and test date 2 wk l8r    
grt idea 

well girls nothing new to report here either still sniffin 4 times a day...have the 1st week over and 2nd weekend   free    trying to lose a few lbs so i am hoping the drink free wends help althou we are treating ourselves in compensation with food     ah well we have to live eah!!!!
i mind 4 boys in the afternoons but i am on hols now for 3 weeks  and i really dont know how i am gonna get the time in...i have already made over one spare room     had the painter at 8.30 am and gettin wooden floor down tonite(may need it for the nursery!! )nvr done anything with it the whole time we have been er!!!but unfortunatly the purse wont let me do anymore decorating  any ideas wud be appreciated!!shud get me runners on and get me a!rse of the sofa and get out to the fresh air!!!
no doubt i will be online torturing(sp?)u ladies over the nxt few wks


----------



## janners1

Weeza - it is from Friends when Joey is mad about Monica and Chandler moving to New Jersey and Mike (Pheobe's hubber) says "You are a funny kind of grown up".

I keep getting Friends quotes in my head - I think I watch it way too often!!!!!!

Ooh Martine thanks for doing the lists of where everyone is at. I'm in the "gave up before she started" category     

The adoption process is - so far - still positive! I haven't had any 'moments' just yet! Maybe because I am so chilled now that I know why we can't conceive and what we are going to do about it. And I know that within 2 years I will be a mummy for sure. And perhaps all this chilling out and happy vibes will get me preggo!!!!!!!       I dunno if I mentioned this but we are doing intercountry adoption from Thailand, so it just depends on how long it takes to get matched, once we are approved.

Sue maybe I should apply to be on that TV show - wouldn't all you FF'ers love to see my big mug on telly?!! LOL!

LOL at you googling SATC Becky!!!!

Righto, this was a quick one because I am off to Portstewart to photograph a lovely couple snogging all over the beach.


----------



## weeza82

Janners I am giving you a cyber chinese burn for being flippant    "gave up before she started"..... It's taking a different road. Oooh I saw a Chinese baby and toddler in Rushmere the other day and they were devine! So beautiful, absolutely adorable and I thought of you. I can TOTALLY see you pushing the buggy with a wee one and the bigger one on the buggy board round Rushmere with me and my wee ones, both us of us being yummy mummies   (how's that for PMA?Huh?) 

I remember that quote now from Friends. I end up with it on in the back ground every evening when I get home from work and am making the tea! New topic of conversation: If you can..... what is your favourite episode(s) of Friends? It's ok to list more than one, because I know I couldn't narrow it down to one.........


----------



## pink tulip

Re the adoption bit - I couldn't believe charlotte had adopted a wee chinese girl in SATC - wasn't she gorgeous. ....exacty the kinda wee girl I visualise us adopting if this next round doesn't work


----------



## janners1

Oh this is gonna make me late but    

The one with Brad Pitt (Just take your top off and tell us Will)
The one with Monica proposing to Chandler - even though he doesn't do serious very well
The one with Freddy Prince Junior as a nanny
Any of the ones with Rachel's sisters - soooo funny!!! 

Loving you dream for the future Weeza, I shall take it one further and suggest that our children will be similar in age and I will have a boy, you a girl, they will fall in love and we will be mummies-in-law that actually get on and make nice dinner parties with real food that's out of the packet!    

PT - that SATC episode with Charlotte getting the picture of her daughter ALWAYS makes me cry, even before we had IF issues. Such a great episode and she says "That's our baby, I know that's our baby"


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Martine,

Im just about to start my first icsi treatment this week, and im with Origin. Awaiting NHS go with RFC sometime next year, but I wont hold my breath.

Hi to everyone, its been busy on here today.


----------



## ritad

Hi Martine.

Just an update on my position as the list is really handy cos I can't keep up at all.
I start nasal spray on 8/7/07 with e/c scheduled for 14/08/08 at rvh-nhs go.

Holly01-how r u finding the spray? I had the appt with the nurse today and am totally stressing about the spray and injections. Not about the pain or anything but I'm paranoid about the right dosage not spraying out and dh giving injections.Even stressing about temperature in fridge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That pen thing just looks really complicated. My dh had been telling me the pen would be like a diabetes pen-a quick jab. Mine and his legs went to jelly when the nurse pulled off the top during the demo to show a needle at least an inch long.Fits of nervous laughter on the way home in the car I can tell you-stomach somersaults every time I think about it.


----------



## shem

HI MARTINE  im with RFC started d/reg on 1st july EC sceduled 13/8/08 with ET 15/8/08 this list is a fab idea everyone can keep up to date thanks


----------



## denedaz

Hi Martene

List is a great idea

I am nadine and I am on the TWW and testing Fri 11th July

Nadine


----------



## ritad

Loopy

Thanks for the tips-I'll have to remember to go prepared!! 
How do you mean grab skin only-r u not meant to grab a big bit of flesh to make it less painful?

Rita


----------



## Becky39

LoopyOne said:


> Sorry bout the ranting earlier bout the RFC, always feel better after though.....
> 
> Loopy


Hey - not to worry i *ALWAYS* rant about The Royal ... everytime i hear their name ...


----------



## ritad

Loopy

It'll definitely be the belly for me. While I have a quare set of thighs to work on aswell, I think the flabs a bit looser on the belly. Still a bit confused about the skin thing  but I'll pass your tip on to the hubby as I'm having nothing to do with the administering of the jags!!!!
^


Rita


----------



## Becky39

My last tx there at the Royal was ****e (sorry for language) after having my first tx at The Origin an then going to The Royal i couldnt beleive how different it was. I know i wa son NHS at The Royal but their Private tx is the same too, they cap their drugs, they didnt give me a FSH level just assumed the drugs i needed were the ones they gave me when i had explained that i was on a high dose at The Origin (where i got 12 eggs near on 2 years ago) I never got scanned before tx started to check things were ok - oh just everything they did i didnt agree with - i had to d/r for 6 weeks (Injections) i started stimms before a scan (altho i assume after 6 wks of d/r i was ready lol) no blood tests to check levels .... oh if i had all night there wouldnt be enough time to tell u how i feel about them - put it like this - i wud never go back there .... i still havent had my follow up appt from my BFN yet - my AF arrived 2 days after they insisted i had an internal scan for suspected OHSS 1 weeks after ET (OHSS - with 1 egg - i mean come on!!) i just think they were awful  
I could go on lol.....


----------



## Becky39

Oh sorry to rant ladies lol ....

I suppose everyone is different an a lot of other women find them great ... im not saying the Dr's are awful - we had Dr Williamson an she was lovely - but just the way they do things i felt wasnt right u know ... not counting follies at a scan (all be in 2 scans in all) not measuring them - looking an saying - oh yes thats fine when obvisouly it wasnt ..... arghhhhhhh im starting to rant again lol sorry!


----------



## ritad

Becky

I was wondering about fsh levels too and I asked the nurse today. The RVH put me on a standard dose of treatment based on a test done by Altagelvin a year and a half ago. They never mentioned about retesting. I mentioned that  I was 35 when I was tested and am now 37 and would the level not have dropped. She said as my level was 7.4 back then it wouldn't have changed much. Not totally convinced and once treatment starts, they can't really correct the dosage if it isn't strong enough. I thought as they insist on repeating SA for their own records they would also be picky about having up to date fsh levels to base treatment on.

Rita


----------



## holly01

Hi ladies
Rita dont stress about spray or injections they are grand,i understand u are anxious as its ure 1st time but just ask anything on here and someone will reply...
I am doin grand with the nasal spray,4 times a day is hard to remember, i set the alarm on me phone after each sniff   otherwise i have to say i wudnt remember  ,i also did me injections in me tummy while doin iui and found it ok,few bruises  
I know this topic has been discussed zillions of times but here it comes again     
Whats the views on accupunture while d-reg for ivf and before and after ec and et and does anyone know a fertility related one in dungannon areai know there is loads of those chinese ones in shopping centres etc but i dont know    if they wud be 4 fertility     
is it just me bein thick but where is the new page with everyones treatment dates etc Loopy?? 
As for the RFC emmmm,honestly i have had no probs YET but i do agree u are treated as a number and not an individual


----------



## Fionab

Cate, if you are going to be called in August you will get the letter this month and it will ask for the details of your August period, which would be 3rd August, so you would start d/regging on day 21 after that.  The drugs for d/reg do not need to be kept in the fridge.

Trishy, are you running in the gym, we have been there once or twice a week lately.

PT, sounds like a busy weekend

Janners, I can imagine you are annoyed with all the people telling you about the adoption story.  Lucky you heading off on Friday.

Becky, I am currently using Suprecur spray with RFC so it must have been because you had some left.  On my last cycle, I d/regged for over 6 weeks and got 8 eggs although it was certainly hard going, I did get good quality eggs.

Weeza, poor you and your in-laws, maybe you should send them on 'Come Dine with me'

Sue, good luck for your HSG

Rita, the spray will be fine, it is easy enough to take the right amount of spray.  The injector pen is also enough to use, even the Pregynl is fine to take.

Holly, I am going to acupuncture with Sharon Campbell in Belfast.  I did ask her if there was any other acupuncturists she would recommend anywhere else, but the only person she knew was in Finaghy which doesn't really help.  The details are on page 1 of this thread.


Martine, I am currently d/regging, stimms starting on 12th July, EC on 24th July and ET 27th July

Fiona


----------



## ritad

Holly

I know I'll probably not find it as bad once I got started but still a bit of dread.
Re: the list, I think you just post your current position and then martine adds it to the table at the front page of the thread. She's already updated a few who posted earlier.

Rita


----------



## Becky39

ritad said:


> Becky
> 
> She said as my level was 7.4 back then it wouldn't have changed much. Rita


Thats poppycock! Your fsh levels change each mth ... !!!!! An thats what they base the drugs on (at any normal clinic) the higher ur level, the more drugs they give you (at any normal clinic) Mine was 7.6 when i was tested near on 2 years ago at The Origin an i was put on a high doseage of Menopur (300iu a day for 13 days) at The Royal i was put on 250iu Puregon for 4 days - 200iu for 3 days 150iu for 2 days and it just kept going down an down until the last injection of 50iu - they do this so hopefully u will only get about 6-8 eggs per cycle, they dont really like u to get more - but i know a woman (aged 25) who was on same dose as me an got 17 eggs - obvisouly got a lower fsh level than me (being 25 an me nearly 40 i wud think so to) i just dont understand the Royal an the way they work things - seems to me they decide on same dose for everyone on their first go (usualy NHS) an then when u go back after bfn they say - oh now we know what we are dealing with we can 'up' ur drugs for ur next go (next go having to pay for like) its a trial run for them - but not for us, its our lives they are 'trialing' with an i think its bloody wrong!!! 
After my follow up appt im seriously thinking of writing a letter of complaint to them ...


----------



## holly01

found it ladies thanx   
it will be grt to keep up with everyones progress as it can get a bit confusing trying to read back through the pages


----------



## ritad

Thats what I thought too. They have me on 200 for 6 days, 150 for 2 days and 100 for 2 days with the last one to be confirmed on 12/08/08. We had asked about getting fsh done this month but she said cycle won't be a proper one so it would be a waste of time. Its just a bit of a worry that you don't find out if the drugs are the right dosage until after its finished.

Rita


----------



## shem

hi girlsTRISHY bet you can't wait for your hols it'll be a great chance to chill hope AF comes soon BECKY this is my 2nd tx with RFC so i would'nt know if its the norm but i do find it strange that they dont even scan you before you start tx it's been nearly 2yrs since my last one anything could have changed how would they now no matter what the outcome of this tx cycle is i wont be going back there hope AF turns up soon its frustrating knowing its coming but it holds backWEEZA i thought some of my IL were want of a better word annoying at times but you sound like you have your work cut out for youNADINE hope your 2ww is going well fingers crossed for friday  JANNERS good on you i think adoption is wonderful there are so many little ones out there waiting to be loved its something ive always considered good luck EMER hope all is well with youLOOPY i agree RFC administration is a joke!! it used to get me so wound up as if your not stressed enough they're not doing their job right i thought about complaining but it would probably fall on deaf ears HOLLY how're you finding sniffing seems like a long time to go yet, the nose running can be annoying RITA good luck sniffing tomorrow try not to worry about the injections you'll get through it ok WELL spent my 1st weekend free and i think i did quite well. Went out fora meal with friends on sat nite then went to dh aunties house it was her birthday.We didnt arrive till late and everyone was pretty drunk which worked out well for me as i did'nt want anyone to notice i was'nt drinking was going pretty well till a girl i know said to me i think you're PG and ive been watching you like a hawk for weeks! I nearly died and did my best to convince her i was'nt but i do'nt think she believed me this is the kind of thing i wanted to avoid like would you ever ask anybody that what is wrong with some people  im sure thats not the end of it anyone got any good excuses as to why your not having a drink let me knowhi to everyone


----------



## shem

Was posting while you girls were discussing your drugs dosage. My 1st tx i was on 200 for 6 days 150 for 2 days and 100 for 2 days then 100 as my last one i was told this was the doseage for my age i got 7 eggs and was told at review app that the quality was'nt that good so this time im on a higher doseage 250 for 4 days 200 for 2 days 150 for 2 days and 100 for 4 days with final dose to be confirmed. i did'nt get my fsh levels checked either.your totally right BECKY in what you say


----------



## walsh1363

Hi ladies i have been reading your comments about the RFC and the treatment as i have had 4 treatments there to date and wont be having anymore on my first treatment i got pregnant but before i got to the scan date i had miscarried i was told to g up for a scan to make sure all was well and got told of by the receptionist about missing the confirmation scan i was tears i have been treated badly by the RFC on my last et i was told that my embies were not of good grade and not to hold out much hope grade 2b 2c got pregnant with these grades before but i put in an official compliant to **** and i never had a fsh test done but i got my GP to do it for me and told the royal the results.


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks for answering question about trip to England and about when I'll be starting tx.  Have worked out timescale if I do start tx on August cycle.

AF due 3rd August.  Start d/r 23rd August.  EC/ET approx 1st week October.
pg test mid October, if BFP and I have the faith to believe it will be, scan to check LO/s are ok would be beginning December. If ok, I'd pg announcements will be in with Christmas cards (will be sneaky though and put pg announcement inside envelope and mark not to be opened until Christmas Day).  Due date would be approx beginning July.

Insensitive comments, church family have been great but a few people have said to me 'be patient, it'll happen' or 'In God's time'.


----------



## Becky39

Good Morning Ladies  

Jeeze i hope i didnt start a row last night over my comments abotu The Royal lol, i know a lot of women who have got on ok there an who wouldnt dream of going anywhere else, so i suppose its each to their own. 

Anyhow, i have been up since 3.30am this morning rolling about the bed in agony convinced that 'this is it' AF is here - upon visiting the loo eyes half shurt, having a good look about - still no AF .... downed some nurofen and paracetamol by 4.30 an got myself a warm beany bad (u know the ones u put in the microwave) that helped but not much. Went to loo this morning an still nothing - arghhhhhhhhhhhh where the hell is she??

Im knackered .... so whats everyone up to today Anything exciting??

Roll on next week im off work ...... im staying in bed for a full week lol

Becky Xxx


----------



## Cate1976

is nasty.  I get them as well, 2 paracetamol does the trick and I also have the rub which yu can get that has essential oils in.  It's only about £3 and lasts ages.


----------



## pink tulip

Morning ladies!

Gosh what alot of discussion we've been havin And rightly so....this is a very trying time for all of us and it's important to know that our clinics are giving us the best opportunity.I was happy enough with the RFC overall but Origin is just so much more humane ( it would need to be at the cost of it )
Overall, when it gets to the crucial part of EC and ET I found the staff at the RFC very good.....so those of you in the middle of tx there, try to stay positive and have faith in their ability - otherwise, you'd go mad.

Thankfully today my post weekend exhaustion is starting to lift  Although I am sooooo demotivated with my job at the moment. The summer is always a very quiet time for us and the less that needs to be done the less I want to do  I have to confess I am going to scive off to the gym in an hour or so rather than faff around doing nothing very productive  My Mum is coming from Donegal this evening and so I won't be able to later on.

Love Pink Tulipx


----------



## shem

Morning girls what another crappy morning weather wiseOff work today so i think i'll have a lazy day. That was some discusion we ended up in last night im sure the ears of the RFC staff are on fire this morning! LOLAnyhow have a question for you girls on the subject of AF im on my 8th day of spray and my AF has not arrived yet although i know its working on me it can be irregular so if it doesnt arrive by thursday i have to contact the RFC for blood test as you all know so if it is a bit later this month how does that effect this stage of treatment?


----------



## Becky39

Cate1976 said:


> is nasty. I get them as well, 2 paracetamol does the trick and I also have the rub which yu can get that has essential oils in. It's only about £3 and lasts ages.


What is that called hun - i really need summit, paracetamol doesnt touch me really  i have endo in places ive never even heard of, i dont take anything for it - hav basically lived with it for about 15 years - did try different methods (Danazol, Zoledex that type of thing) but the side effects were so bad that i stopped an now i just put up with it .... very very sore! So any advise on what u use wud be great thanks 

Becky Xxx


----------



## Becky39

shem said:


> Morning girls what another crappy morning weather wiseOff work today so i think i'll have a lazy day. That was some discusion we ended up in last night im sure the ears of the RFC staff are on fire this morning! LOLAnyhow have a question for you girls on the subject of AF im on my 8th day of spray and my AF has not arrived yet although i know its working on me it can be irregular so if it doesnt arrive by thursday i have to contact the RFC for blood test as you all know so if it is a bit later this month how does that effect this stage of treatment?


Hiya - when i was d/r my AF didnt come until 11 days after i started - the RFC didnt seem bothered that it was late (wont start again on them lololol) as long as it came before i started stimms they were ok about it. Your lucky they want u in for a blood test so soon, are u on a short or long protocol?


----------



## shem

Don't start stimms till 30th july BECKY i know from my last tx it did'nt matter as long as it came before you started stimms. At the pretreatment visit the nurse said if it didn't come by the ten days to contact them for a blood test to check in case im pregnant which i know im def not, i hope it dosen't really matter i don't want to be running down there and trying to get out of work


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

Sorry in advance for the me, me, me post, but I am having a bad day......

My little sister who got married at New Year told me last night she is 7 weeks pregnant after (and I quote) "being a bit careless about taking the Pill". 

I am numb.


----------



## janners1

Aw Weeza, that's so tough to take    

I know that awful gut wrenching sad sad feeling of numbness and it will pass, just give it time.      

Bit of an insensitive way to tell you - does she know your situation?

I just took pictures of a cockerdoodle puppy - the cutest thing I have ever seen. I will get them blogged for you especially today to give you something sweet and gorgeous to look at.


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza,       I know that feeling.  I remember how I felt when I found out Christmas Day that my sister was pg (due in 5 weeks).  I was pleased for her but so wished it could have been DH and I.  I'm now so much stronger about the IF.  Accepted it end January.  I'm now looking forward to the birth of my Nephew, am going to England first week September. I saw my niece when she was 3 weeks old and although I'm smiling in photos of me holding her, you can see the 'longing' look in my eyes.


----------



## EmerG

morning girls, just my tuppence worth on the RFC discussion, we had loads of problems with the admin people and were not at all looking forward to going for tx there. We had intended to go ahead with Origin who are definitely nicer and much more informative, but Origin were able to tell us just before we started with them in March that our NHS cycle was coming up in April, so we ended up at RFC. The admin staff are no good, and that waiting room is horrible but I have to say in fairness to them that everytime we actually got to see a nurse or doctor they were really lovely. They didn't take much time with us but I suppose that is to be expected. We were lucky to have Dr Williamson most times we went and she did my EC and ET and I have to say she is lovely. In saying all of that, I know what you mean about no FSH test, very few scans and no blood tests (I only had blood taken when I developed mild OHSS, so Dr Williamson could decide whether to proceed with the ET). I suppose as it was our first cycle and we had nothing to compare it to we weren't so aware of these things. They don't seem to have done us any harm, touch wood, but I know that if and when I need to go through tx again I'll definitely go to Origin.


----------



## EmerG

Ah Weeza, I just saw your message after i finished my post                 

I know that feeling so well, I have felt it so many times in the last couple of years and there is nothing that you can do but just allow yourself to feel it for a wee while and then work on getting your head round it when you can. I think you may have said before that you hadn't told any of your family about your situation so maybe she didn't know but it doesn't make you feel any better.  It is almost worse in a way when they say it was unplanned, I had a very close friend last year who was in the same situation and spent the first few months going on about it being an unplanned pregnancy, she didn't know anything about our situation but it just added insult to injury every time I heard it. 

Hope you're ok hun


----------



## Cate1976

BECKY:  The rub is called Lil-lets Relaxing Rub.  I got it ages ago in Superdrug.


----------



## weeza82

I suppose I should elaborate....My sister does know of our situation and is actually my only real confidante outside of this board and DH. We were delivering a wedding present last night and I couldn't understand why she was hanging about, then I got the "I have to tell you something.." I actually thought she was going to tell me about someone else be preggers, but no "I think I'm pregnant" She has known for 2 weeks (the same week we had our consultation at Origin and she was told every detail) and didn't know how to tell me and has cried for 2 weeks about it, just because of us 

So, she wittered on about mid-wife appointments, morning sickness, buying pregnancy tests in Boots while she was getting toothpaste, scans blah blah blah and all the while I was screaming inside GET OUT OF MY HOUSE.

She hasn't told anyone else, not even parents because we were the priority. She was crying as she told me and was very sensitive (not how I may have portrayed her in my earlier post).

But I am full of anger and sadness. All I can think is
1 - It's not hard to take the Pill everyday if you don't want to get pregnant
2 - She will have all *my* moments now, telling my parents the first grandchild is on the way, scans that aren't internal, going to the maternity unit for the intended purpose, the first christening, all that sort of stuff. I'm the eldest, it should have been me. 
3 - how will I get through Tx in the autumn while watching her expanding belly? 
4 - I look at this board and think why not us, all of us here? What the f**k did we ever do wrong to be forced through this living hell?

I actually feel as if she has betrayed me, iykwim. I needed her and now the one thing I can't have, she has got and so easily  And now I will have a reminder, in my face FOREVER.

Then on the flipside, I feel so guilty that the happiness of finding out they are pregnant for the first time has been marred because all they can think of us and feel guilty..... like we have ruined it for them just by association.

Urgh. So sad. I know I will be happy for them but just not right now..... (which makes me feel sh1t as well) 

DH is now in the gutters that now 3 close friends have had unplanned pregnancies within the last 6 months and we never will and he says it is all his fault  Which just makes me feel even more worse.

I know we are strong and will get through this, but at the minute I just don't know how or when. I want to curl up and die.


----------



## Cate1976

Can someone explain how waiting lists work?  I phoned RFC 23rdish May and was no 11 on list.  Letters for people coming off list in June had already gone out.  Western Board fund 7 cycles a month.  I've just phoned them and am only no 7 on list.  Lady I spoke to said that wait is 1-3 months,  she didn't know if letters are being sent out in July or August.  The lady I spoke to did say that if I'm starting tx in August, I'll get letter towards end July.


----------



## weeza82

BTW Cockerdoodle puppy? Sounds so fab!

BTW2, made my appt with RFC this morning (of all mornings) for 7th August.  *muted yay*


----------



## EmerG

Cate, sorry I can't help you on the waiting lists, it was all a complete mystery to me as every time we called we were told something different, when we eventually threw the head up and went to Origin Dr McManus called us at home and when we told her about the problems he had been having with them, she said she had been complaining about the admin people for ages as the info they give out is tempramental to say the least. I think its just a matter of waiting, we'll keep our fingers crossed that you get your letter this month. 

Weeza, that is a horrible horrible situation for you and the way you feel is completely understandable. Try not to feel bad about ruining it for your sis and her DH as you are not, both of you are just working with the situation that you are in and its no-one's fault. I'd just love to give you a big big hug. Just give yourself time to get used to the idea and we're all here for you if and when you want to let off steam. What you are feeling is normal, we've all been there, although I have to say I haven't with my own sis but I think I can understand


----------



## weeza82

Yip, going to Origin but this is to get us on the NHS waiting list


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza, hang in there.  Since Feb 05 there's been 13/14 babies born to members of my church family, add my cousins 2, my sister's baby with #2 in 5 weeks and a few neighbours as well.  It has been incredibly difficult at times and I have been beyond the tears stage a time or 2.  Have cried twice during this IF heartache (2 days before Nieces first birthday but only let a couple tears drop as Brendan needed to get back to a meeting, I actually said that if I started crying it'd be ages before I stopped, the other was during the dedication in December) .  For me the saddest thing is that I'm the only grandchild that Nan didn't live to see getting pg and having a LO.  I hope I get my letter end of the month.  If I get my letter in August and start tx september, EC/ET would be end October but that would put 7 week scan very close to Christmas and I'm guessing that scan department has reduced service round Christmas/New Year.


----------



## shem

WEEZA you poor thing i know how you feel although i don't have any sisters just 1 brother my dh has 4 brothers and 3 of them have kids and know our situation. One of my SIL's is a complete selfish person(sorry) she 's just had a baby girl 1 week ago its her 4th none of them were planned it was the same thing "forgot to take the pill" i found out at xmas she was pg she told my dh at a party in their house while wait for it DRUNK then precided to cry and say how it was'nt fair it should be us i was so angry i cried but got over it i know it's different when it's your sister it's a terrible situation for everybody people feeling guilty us getting upset life is cruel some people get everything on a plate others have to fight hard for it unfortunatley, we're all in this together and just you keep telling yourself what i do good things come to those who wait   SHEM xx


----------



## Cate1976

To be fair to my sister, she knows of our situation and the words in the card for DH and I announcing her pg were really nice.  

The best 2 pieces of advice I've had have been to find something positive to focus on (not easy I know, it took me a few days) and find a way of getting through it (that one was given after the dedication and for me it was laying on my bed with some worship music on).


----------



## Becky39

Aw Weeza hun










Totally understand where your comming from - also understand that it must have been so hard for your sister, she knows what you are going thru and is obvisouly concerned about how you are going to be feeling. Altho that doesnt help the way that u feel now, i understand all your concerns that she ahs 'got there' before you ... i understnad that u feel gulity for feeling like this - jeeze this ivf and ttc lark can be so ****e sometimes .... im thinking about u an hope u can get passed this - cos very soon hun, it will be you - and weather your child be the first or the fourth grandchild - it will be loved wand wanted just as much .... your turn will come hun - dont give up!

Xxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Becky, how did you get the picture into your post?


----------



## Becky39

I use photobucket ... when u save a picture to photobucket, it gives u an option on how u want to use it, i cut an paste the code used for chat rooms an paste it into my message - simple


----------



## weeza82

Aw gee girls, you lot are the best          
Feeling a bit better now that I have got it off my chest. It was hard for her and probably will be a very bittersweet time for both of us. I know I have a lot of black days coming my way over the next while, but I'll be ok. Kinda excited about being Number 1 auntie though (all my other nephews and niece are all on Dhs side) and will be demanding lots of cuddles and babysitting duties and probably wrestling the child from their arms so I can have mucho cuddles   

Loving the big hugs and cheesy grin Becky, thanks  

I was lying in bed last night (didn't get to sleep till after 4am) thinking about posting here and that you all would totally understand, thanks guys (cheesy american group hug coming up   , there)


----------



## shem

Aunties are the best you know, you get to be fun aunt WEEZA they are the best kind


----------



## pink tulip

Dear Weeza - I am so sorry to hear that news today. I really can feel the pain that you are going through  . I am giving you a cyber hug right now Allow yourself to feel angry, upset and emotional for a while without feeling guilty. You are only human.
One of the things that has occured to me is that it was very difficult for your sister  I'm not sure she could have broken the news any other way?? 
As Cate says try to find one positive thing in this situation - after a couple of days - and let that be your focus.
I actually believe that, because your baby is going to take a little longer to make that it will make him/her a super-special baby ( not that every child isn't) and re your parents and breaking the news etc. everyone will be overwhelmed with joy when it is your turn.
I am already dreading my brothers announcing when their wives get pg and they're not married yet. One is getting married this xmas - I know they won't wait long to try 

Love PT x


----------



## weeza82

Hey PT, yeah it was hard for her to tell me I saw it written all over her face, mixed with the excitment but I couldn't muster up the happiness I should have. It sucks because this is so exciting for her and I have just bummed her out totally. She was crying going down our driveway last night. Urgh, hate all this. 

I was telling that to DH last night, that our (and I mean everyone on the boards) babies will be sooooo super-loved and their parents will cherish every second with them, as we all fought so hard and went through so much for them, that we will be bursting with love!!    (Not that every parent doesn't love their child or cherish them, it's just we will be different because of our journeys)


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, check this out....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7494772.stm

and this

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7493024.stm


----------



## Cate1976

DH and I agreed to having 2 embies put in me.  I'd rather risk a twin pg and have 1 implant than have 1 embie put back and get a BFN.  Yes if tx resukts in a twin pg, there are risks but I'm a reasonably fit and healthy person and will take all the precautions I can to try and avoid problems.


----------



## janners1

Weeza that's the other point I will second PT saying - your sis hasn't taken the shine of your pregnancy announcement away. Can you even IMAGINE how overjoyed everyone in your family will be when you announce your pregnancy, knowing what you have been through? It will be SOOO SPECIAL, and no-one can take that moment from you. I couldn't believe how excited our adoption announcement made our families, I can't even imagine how wonderful it will be when we get our baby, but no 'normal' pregnancy announcement will top that!


----------



## emak

Good Afternoon girls
WOW you lot can talk................i stay away for a few days and now i cant catch up on all the goings on.
Wezza,i along with all the other gals on here sure know how you are feeling with each pg announcement its like a stab through the heart,i have 2 sil pg at the moment one due at christmas and the other in January,of course im happy for them but its just a reminder(as if we needed one)of what i really want but cant seem to achieve  ,i am also the eldest in my house and dh the eldest in his but we are the ONLY ones who dont have a [email protected] or what!!!
Cate when did you find out your place on the waiting list i phoned on Friday and also yesterday but was told on both times that the system was down and to try on Wednesday again..........think i will do it after i finish this post.
Im not up to too much at the moment just chilling out ,feckin broke.......... had my final appointment with the dentist today(the hot dentist), i pulled out a filling eating sweets a while back so decided to get it sorted and it has cost me £300!!!! So NO more toffees for me.LOL  
Hi to all the rest of yous will try and catch up with you all later on.
Emma  xx


----------



## Cate1976

I found out place on waiting list this morning.


----------



## emak

AAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH      have just phoned the rfc and have been told that im *still* number 21 ,wait to you hear the best bit she said approx 4-7 months before my letter of offer ,i was told that 3 months ago ,and last month i was told 3-5 months so it seems im not moving at all ,im very confused cause i remember when cate said that she was no 11 so i rang to see if i had moved which i did to 21 ,so i dont understand if Cate has moved up 4 places to 7 why have i not moved   along with her as we both belong to the same board,and to top it all off the woman on the phone said that only *3* patients were seen last month not the *7 * that i believed the western board to do!!!! and EVEN worse she said that the list would possibly not move at all for the next month(think it must be holiday time)So i am VERY p off at the moment.
Sorry about the rant,but i know if anybody understands the frustration ringing the rfc yous will.
Hope the rest of you are having a good day.
E xx


----------



## EmerG

Emak, 

We totally understand your frustration - if its any consolation we were told by RFC it would be 3-4 months for tx on Dr McManus's private list in Feb, we went to origin at that stage and Dr McManus called us to say we were due to be called in march and she didn't understand why they were saying 3-4 months, they can't be relied upon unfortunately. 

Emer


----------



## Annie70

Weeza - your post was so hard to read. I only told my sister, mother and 2 friends that we were doing IVF. While I was on my tww, my sister discovered she was pg on first month of trying.  I knew that it was just a matter of time before she and her dh tried because they were married about 2 years but thought I had another 6 months grace as she'd always talked about finishing her professional exams before ttc (she works FT and was studying PT). But, no, she got nervous about me having to do IVF and decided to try early, thinking it might take some time. Of course not!  

I just don't know what I would have done if I'd got a BFN that cycle and had to put up with my sister being pg at exactly the same time as I 'should' have been. I would have been absolutely devastated, I would have felt it like a betrayal.  I have never told her but I do think it was a bit insensitive to even 'try' that month, given that I had a lot more chance of not conceiving than conceiving. To be fair, she told me she was v. v. nervous and was praying hard that I would get a BFP.  When I got confirmation of my BFP, she told me about hers and I was shocked but happy for her.  But, I couldn't/still can't help feeling really nervous - in hindsight.

I'd definitely say that a sister's BFP news hits harder than all others. Don't feel guilty, pet, at mourning. You will have your BFP - you and dh are doing something concrete towards achieving it and I   that it's this autumn for you.


----------



## Cate1976

Lady I spoke to this morning said she wasn't sure if letters were being sent out in July OR August.  If I get my letter September to start October then it's gonna mess things up as that'd put EC/ET just before Christmas.  At our review on 20th february, Dr Williamson said letters for March had already gone out and where we were on list 29/30 meant that we'd be getting our letter July and I worked out that tx would be starting September.  I know it's only another month but I was thinking that if the scan at 7 weeks was before Christmas, I'd be able to give all my family an awesome Christmas surprise.  Roghly what date do they send letters out?  If someone can provide that, I might be able to work out when I'm likely to be starting tx.

Annie, my sister's pg announcement last Christmas hit me really hard.  Mum and Dad were over with us for it so I had to keep feelings in until they went.  I was pleased for her but so wished it could have been DH and I.


----------



## Sue30

Weeza - totally know how you feel! Both my sis and SIL have had LO in the past year!! I acted very maturely when  my sister told me ...NOT (and I knew she was nervous about telling me) I am embarrassed to say this .. but I actually screamed 'I suppose you just dropped your pants and got up the duff' - for both her pg it happened straight away!! I apologised immediately and she understood. With my SIL my DH took the call and I cried into my chilli con carne HOWEVER - can I just say how fantastic it is to be an aunt! Both sis and SIL know the situation and are great - involve us totally with our niece and nephews, and make us feel totally part of their lives! I love it! So you have LOTS of happy times ahead! 

It will get easier XOXO


----------



## Becky39

Loopy ...

My follow up appt is July 29th an boy am i gonna let rip there. this is the reason why im not sending in a letter of complaint yet - i dont want them to get all their anwsers ready for me ... i want them to be anwsered as soon as they are asked ... i want to see their reaction, i dont want them to say (as they did on day of EC) oh im sorry, this sometimes happens ----- well WHY?? I want anwsers from them! Oh an another thing ... why if Dr Williamson is my Dr did i get Dr Prof doing EC and why is my follow up appt with a Dr i havent even heard of??
why no fsh? 
why no scans after i had complained i was in pain so much? 
why was i told 5-6 good sized follies but had no eggs in them? 
why did they insist on giving me an internal scan a week after ET (2days after this my AF arrived) 
why when they suspected i had OHSS - did the nurse at the admissions in the Royal tell me i was NOT to drink no more water, when the following day the fertility clinic told me i WAS to drink plenty of water ...

And dont get me started on the admin team .....







i have never EVER! in my life met such a dum witted lazy  bunch of people ...







have they no wit as to what we go thru, all this lark of 4-5 mths then 2-3 mths - then 6-7 mths - i did actually complain to them as one mth i was told i was to receive my letter in June 07 (Private) when i never received it i rung them up and was told - dunno who told u that cos July letters have already gone and sorry we are closing for (wait for it) refirbishment for last 2 wks in July an first 2 wks in Aug - so no letters were going out in Aug - so that pushed me from July to Sept an THEN i was told oh no ur still number 7 on the list so it wont be Sept either!!!!!!!!!!!!








oh i went mental - an to top it off, once it 're-opened' i didnt see NO REFIRBISHMENT there - oh i apologise, yes i did - they had moved the chairs in the waiting room so we are all sat in a circle now around the room instead of facing that dam stupid telly thats never works ....... oh that place makes my blood boil .....

Everyone else having a happy happy afternoon


----------



## Sue30

Becky - you are like the best ranter ever - you GO GIRL!


----------



## emak

BECKY     you made me laugh for the first time today,and thats some achievement i can tell ya.Im glad thats its not only me who finds ringing the rfc a total  nitemare.


----------



## shem

BECKY i'll second and third everything you've said about the royal good on ya girl give them a piece of your mind Wish I could be a fly on the wall


----------



## emak

Check this out girls.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7495837.stm

/links


----------



## shem

Mmmm... not sure what to make of that


----------



## galaxy girl

Weeza - reading your post made me think so much of all the preg announcements  in my family too. I have 2 younger brothers. the next bro in age to me is 6 years younger and has a 3 year old - conceived as an accident within the time we have been trying. All DH's 4 sisters have kids and 2 fall preg really easily. 1 sis in law recently announced her third preg and i was gutted. Then she miscarried 2 weeks later and I was even more gutted. Worried my bad vibes had ruined things for her. Know that's silly - but couldn't help it. 
She said afterwards that her bad experience has now made her realize a bit of what we are going through. Cried buckets. 
It is OK to feel like this - we all do. I know I'm sort of happy for them and just really sad for me. After we had been trying for a year sis in law 4 got preg 6 months after her wedding . I cried for about an hour in the bath. Thank goodness Dh realized am announcement was coming or i would have cried over sis in law and their whole family. I have now warned people who know the best way to tell me - over the phone so I can go and be upset without hurting them. Havent told my brothers yet at all about the IF as i don't think they would get it.


----------



## Becky39

Glad i made everyone smile at my post, reading it back i guess it does sound funny!   (why does that smiley say 'Big Hair', it looks more like a baldy thumbs up to me lol) Anyway ... 

I'd love to meet the designer of that Maternity suite in the Royal too .... it has to be a man right? I mean who in their right minds puts an IVF clinic where u have to walk thru the dam maternity one! An passed the pregnant teenagers swearing and smoking outside, And why is there NEVER any cups in the water dispenser, an when there are cups theres no dam water! Why are there never any 'in date' magazines in the waiting room (last time i went i left 2 Take a Breaks for u ladies lol - so next time ur there, if u see a May issue - think of me lol) Why doesnt anyone chat in there - i get the odd smile sometimes off the ladies (u know who u are lol) an then its back to the boring magazines or filling out forms ...

When i went there last time for my EC and ET, the same couple came in on the same days having the same thing done as me was there - i would love to know if she got pregnant or not ..... She went in for ET just before me, an looked over at me an nodded, i smiled at her and we both knew what each of us was there for .... I often think of her an hope she did get pregnant, I thought of her on our 'test' date (altho i didnt test, i never got that far) and i prayed she would be celebrating. My EC was on May 14th (Wednesday @ 11am) and ET on May 16th (Friday @ 2pm) she would have been testing on May 29th .... ring any bells with any ladies here?? 

Ah well, ive managed to babble on again this evening, im sure u must be bored of me by now .... at least its Hump Day tomorrow ... only 2 days after that until the weekend ...... yippeeeeeeee   

Becky Xxx


----------



## shem

Your on a roll today BECKY girl I love it! It gets up my nose seeing all those preggy girls standing smoking their brains out it's such a hard life for them NOT! and that waiting room is like a morgue at times anytime Ive been in it nobody speaks and then when dh says something to me Im like shhh everyone can hear you dh says it always makes him fall asleep If anybody suffered from Insomnia that is the place to go LOL


----------



## shem

Well my dh is the one who always falls asleep Well done LOOPY your doing great  I find sometimes you lose more when you think you've put on I try to do ww points myself but my weight goes up and down so much I find it hard to stay on track.


----------



## shem

My last tx I lost so much weight during my 2ww i comfort ate after my BFN i cant seem to find a happy medium nite everyone x


----------



## Becky39

Loopy

Half a pound is half a pound! Well done <claps> Its a loss, an i bet u still got a clap off the ladies lol. I need to lose weight badley but if im truley honest, i just havent got the will power - u wud think trying for a baby wud be enough insentive but i just cant do it - i be good for like 2 days an then i go on a binge - i joined slimming world about 450 times now - seriously, i cud have paid for a whole cycle an gotten drugs for the amount i have spent joining an re-joining and paying for classes each week ... i know i'll never ever be a size 12 again, those days are well gone, but a nice size 14/16 wud suit me just fine - i wud be happy with that! An another thing Loopy - exercising too much can have an effect on how much u lose too - if ur pumping urself up by exercising, the calories u ar losing turn to musscle, so dont worry about losing half a pound - u've pro gained a nice toned bum - so smile ... ur getting there  Next time ur in The Royal (or The Origin) an u see a fat welshbird (did i mention im Welsh lol) that will be me ...

Shem,

lol @ ur hubby an u Shhhhing him - im the same - only im the one thats talking to my DH, or playing with my phone. Its such a dull boring place (most hosps are) at least in the Origin, they have cool fm on the radio playing in the background, a water dispenser that has cups AND water (all at the same time) and decent magazines (all be house keeping ones - i mean, do they think all women on IVF are housewives lol) and a coffee machine on tap .... Ooooo an biscuits, altho ive never ate any of those i have helped myself to coffee ... and not decaf either (oh the shame!)

I love this place, great place to come to rant an rave .... an this weather is peeing me off too! Whats with all the rain??


----------



## Becky39

shem said:


> My last tx I lost so much weight during my 2ww i comfort ate after my BFN i cant seem to find a happy medium


I cant find anything medium lol


----------



## Becky39

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - when did i become a junior member ... i missed that ...

Ive graduated .......

<stands to a deafening applause>

Thank u ladies, Thank u .... i dont know what to say <wipes a tear>

Does that mean that i just talk too much


----------



## paulmghty

Cate - I know how frustrated you must feel about the whole waiting list thing. I too have had probs with the admin team at the rfc. I did get speaking to one really helpful girl a while back and she explained to me how the waiting lists work. 

Basically there will be people on the waiting list who are "frozen" while they are having tests or for other reasons such as being medically unfit. So while you could be number 7 on the list - leading you to believe that there are 6 ahead of you, there could actually be 9 people ahead of you, 3 of whom are "frozen". So while they tell you where you are on the list and when you are likely to be called, that could change the next day if 1 of those "frozen" girls were to become "active" putting you at number 8. And if they only take 7 per month from your board then you'd not get offered treatment that month. We don't know how many girls are "frozen" ahead of us and who knows how many get reactivated ahead of us each month?

I hope I've explained this properly and haven't confused you even more. I have attended meetings in the past in the course of my work where waiting lists have been discussed and I think that's the way all waiting lists in the nhs and private work. 


Unfortunately all you can do is wait. You will only know for sure when you get your offer although it does no harm at all to ring them every few weeks. I started treatment in June and got my letter at the end of May. And everyone's schedule can vary - they can prolong your downregging if they need to so they can fit your EC and ET around them. Also I'm pretty sure the labs close for a bit in July. I know someone who got their letter and then got a phone call postponing their treatment as the labs would be closed during the time they were scheduled to have their EC/ET.

It's so frustrating all this waiting isn't it. Hope everyone else is well. 

Pauline


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Paulmghty.  I did wonder if me only moving 4 places was due to people who were frozen being activated.  

It gets worse though, my next door neighbour who has a Lo turning 1 next week is due in November.  So that's next door neighbour (other side to one that's pg) gave birth beginning Feb, one of my friends at church end February, my cusin's wife ahd their 2nd end March (got married 2 weeks after DH and I), daughter of friend at church gave birth end March and I see her quite often as her Mum runs the cafe that the church has, my sister is due her 2nd in 5 weeks and then my neighbour that's just announced she's pg again.  That's 6 in 7 months.  Have sent  a whinge by text to Brendan saying it could just be me feeling sensitive at the moment.  I gave my neighbour a congratulations hug and when she went off back up the road towards home (met her as I was going into town and she was on way home from shop down road) and I headed off into town I was thinking 'God when is it going to be me'.  I'm pleased for all the Mum's but I so wish I could be among them.  have sweets, crisps and chocolate ready for a pig out.


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

First up a hugehugehuge thank you for all your hugs and cuddles yesterday, I needed them and they were appreciated   

Our server in work crashed yesterday at 4pm   so for the last hour, everybody  could do very little work but we didn't have the interenet to relieve our boredom   

Last week, I went with PT (GlitterGirl was there too) to the INUK meeting in Craigavon and I just want to relay some of the things I heard there in regards to the RFC, PT and GG please correct me if I have gotten things wrong or missed something out. There is a new manager in place in the RFC, Karen Jackson. The INUK leader had a meeting with Karen very recently and was able to relay back to us that Karen is fully aware of the shortcomings of the RFC at the minute. 
She is assessing the admin/phone system at the minute. Because there is such a large volume of calls regarding places on the waiting list, a new system is hopefully going to be implemented specifically for that purpose, possibly an email service where you are answered within 24 hours. This would then free the phone system for other phonecalls. 
Karen had also explained the waiting list system to Fiona, the INUK leader and how it is possible to move up and down so much. Fiona said she couldn't remember it exactly but she did realise at the time it seemed perfectly logical.. Paulmghty's explanation was a very clear and concise explanation, thanks Paulmghty!!
Thirdly and possibly the most hugely, is the current location of the RFC. Karen Jackson recognises that this is not an ideal position by any stretch of the imagination, but stresses that it is out of her hands at the minute. She is preparing a dossier topresent to the RVH management about the relocation of RFC, as RFC has outgrown it's current location and it's not a very sympathetic location. 

I think it's certainly a very positive thing that the RFC has a new manager who is well aware of the flaws and shortcomings of the department. It will take time before any of the above points are remedied, but it's good that they have been acknowledged. 

So, there is a distinct possibility that Karen is going to go to the INUK meetings across NI to get face to face feedback from the patients. If you would be interested in this opportunity, give me, PT or GlitterGirl a shout for more details.


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

Haven't been on for a while and have been quickly scanning some messages but am sure to miss some.  

Weeza, I just wanted to say I know how you feel about your wee sister.  My dh's sis had a baby in Feb and I know it killed him that we weren't having the first grandchild.  He didn't say anything (do they ever!?)  but it was hard for him.

However, on a much brighter note, I know that his parents were over-the-moon when they heard about our good news, maybe even happier if that is possible, as they had to wait 7 years for him to arrive, so even without knowing about the treatment, they knew how much it meant to us.

Also when you do get your BFP, which you will  , you will forget about the years waiting for it and the manner in which it arrived!  All that matters is your wee baby. 

And just think, this could be the last preg announcement before you make your own!  It would be very cool if you and little sis were pregnant together! 

Hi to everyone else, and remember you are all on your way to your happy ending, no matter how far away it seems at the minute. 

Good luck to those downregging/having tx at the minute! 

Tedette


----------



## Lesley08

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well.

I dont think any of us are in a position to judge who has problems and who doesnt. I particularly dislike the attitude to the teenage mums who stand outside the RVH, sure they shouldnt be smoking etc... but just because they got pregnant that doesnt mean their life is complete, far from it I would imagine!! This has been mentioned several times and I usually ignore it as I do understand the sentiment but it irks me nonetheless. Its not their fault we cant get pg and pg's aren't some sort of reward for acting or thinking the 'right'way as we all know. The underlying resentment to these women is unfair. Maybe they dont act the way you think is appropriate but that doesnt mean they deserve to be sneered at nor that they will automatically be bad parents. 

Lesley


----------



## weeza82

My 2 bits worth....... I understand your point Lesley, it was very eloquent and raised some good points. In "normal" circumstances it is not plesant to see a mother-to-be smoking, but I think emotions run high for us when we go for appts and it is a hard, bitter pill to swallow. I think it is the insouciance of these mothers-to-be whilst we are going through the most difficult and hard jourent that aggrevates us. 

But no-one doubts their abilities to be good mothers or denies that they have easy lives. As you say, it is often far from it, but from our (as in those affected by IF whatever way) POV the seemingly flippant way with which they treat their unborn child by having a cigarette jarrs us. 

From a personal POV, a friend, the infamous LSB, smoke and outdrank me both on her hen night and wedding when she was 20 weeks at the wedding and it was very disturbing for me that she seemed to have such disregard for the health of her baby. Maybe it just jarred with me because I am both an ex-smoker and Tx is looming, I don't know.....


----------



## Becky39

Oh Heck ....

I really didnt mean to cause any friction by my comments, i never meant to offend no one on here. While i understand your point Lesley (i was a teenage mum an know the hassle they get!) but - i do take offence that i have to walk passed them (and older mums) to get to the clinic (that was the point i was making about the layout of the clinic) I do understand that young teenage mums should not be judged and a lot of them love an take of their children as well as we would - BUT its like a jealousy thing really - some women get jealous when their neighbour/sister/brothers wife/best friend gets pregnant - why shouldnt we be jealous of the teenage mums stood outside harming their unborn child by smoking their heads off ... I will admit that i came out of the hosp on the morning of my EC (after being told i had ovulated an they 'caught' 1 egg) i was devastated to see a young girl with a newborn child in her arms, a *** in one hand and her lips and tounge down her boyfriends/husbands mouth. It was lucky that my DH was holding me up and pulling me to one side cos i wanted to scream at her, not for kissing her b/f but for the child in her arms screaming its head off while she took no notice of it. I know every teenage mother is not like this - but to see it that day (any day really) when i was devastated then i think that the Royal/Goverment/New boss whoever its up to - should realise that its not fair to couples like us to have to walk passed that each time we visit the clinic.


----------



## angel83

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well, My sisters wedding was fab - still recovering tho. Very tired since. Here is some pics

http://i348.photobucket.com/albums/q343/sineadhampson1/mecarol.jpg

http://i348.photobucket.com/albums/q343/sineadhampson1/100_0029.jpg

http://i348.photobucket.com/albums/q343/sineadhampson1/100_0020.jpg

http://i348.photobucket.com/albums/q343/sineadhampson1/100_0220.jpg

Back off my TTC break now - CD 9 - Have taken all my Tamoxifen now - so thats that. Few cramps nothing major.

Sinead

/links


----------



## angel83

I have just been reading over all the comments made reference smoking

I myself was a smoker and i quit in 2003 as i was TTC with no sucess. 

I will shamefully admit that i began smoking again in Sept when i was 1st put on Clomid. And i shamefully say - I STILL AM.

The stresses of TTC and other issues has led me and my DH down this road again  

I try daily to stop and as a mature adult - i do think i could do better - i have never smoked whilst pregnant and i never will - but i can see how young minds work - I agree that yes if i had to walk past a young pregnant person smoking i would feel bad - but i myself am everybit as bad for not giving up whilst TTC.

So my point being - as a 28 yr old woman if i cant quit - how does a teenage girls feel?

Sinead


----------



## Becky39

Hiya Sinead 

The wedding pics are beautiful, ur sis looks stunning 

I too am an ex smoker so understand how the girls/women are feeling, my point was getting at the layout of the Royal and how the design of the place has no consideration for how we are feeling. I will admit that when i walk thru there weather there be smokers or not, i still feel jealous of every woman walking around, or sat in the waiting room, each time i walk passed an open door an hear the heartbeat of an unborn child while the mother is checked out on a monitor - its the layout i dont understand there. I have to walk in passed many pregnant women (some who may have even had tx themselves) to get to where i need to be an i think its really unfair that we have to do it, this all i was getting at. If u read my first post about it, i shunned the designer of the clinic, yes there may have been a comment about smoking pregnant women outside - jeeze, couldnt they even bulid them a shelter so we dont have to see them .... why cant they put our entrance door on the other side of the clinic - it wudnt cost that much to put a hole in the wall an a dam door! That way we wouldnt have to walk passed the pregnant women ... its just upsets me when i *HAVE* to see this when its not through choice ...

Im sorry if i have upset or offended anyone, it wasnt my intention to do so ....


----------



## angel83

Becky - u have def not offended me 

I think its great to be able to discuss these things out - as every1 has differing opinions on everything


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls -

I don't really think the issue is "smoking" as such. It is the inappropriate location of the RFC alongside the Royal Maternity unit. This has been a long standing issue and one which all the staff and doctors are very aware of. Thankfully, as Weeza has mentioned, there are moves to make improvements in all the facilities of the RFC.
I think one of the great things about this forum is that we all have different opinions and it is a safe haven to express ourselves among other ladies who are going through the same pain as each other. If one person wants to express anger - this is probably the right place to do it. if another wants to express sadness, happiness,resentment, frustration....whatever.....roll up roll up....we are here to listen and be supportive. Sometimes it might not be what we think or believe in but that is life. We are not here to judge or be judged.....just to get support during a phase of our lives which is more difficult than anyone outside of IF can even know.

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## angel83

here here

I call an end to the topic and shelf every1's opinions as a good debate - lol


----------



## angel83

Aww dont talk about housework either lol

I have a pile of ironing tonight lol


----------



## angel83

3rd Wedding Anniversary

The third wedding anniversary is represented by

Traditional: Leather

Modern: Glass

Flower: Fuchsia

Gem: Crystal

Hope this helps!


----------



## Becky39

LoopyOne said:


> Thanks Sinead....
> 
> Definitely helps... liking the traditional one   oh my mind is a sewer at times....


Im a traditionalist at heart too


----------



## shem

Well girls another lovely rainy day hope it changes for the weekend looking forward to getting a few days off work. Dont wanna drag up the smoking situation again but would just like to say sorry if i offended anyone it was not meant to come across that way i guess there was some jealousy in there too having IF drags up all sorts of feelings some of them not very nice but we just have to try and remain positive that our dreams will come true someday. Ive just noticed im a jr member!


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls,

What a miserable bl**dy nite . I am sooooo sick of this rain. The memory of our summer back in May is a distant one 
My DH is going for a job interview tomorrow so have spent the last couple of hours going over questions and discussing his approach - I really feel for him and hoping that it goes well.
Went to the gym trying to work off my fat  . Every week I put on at least 2 lbs after the weekend and then spend the first half of the week getting rid of them....so I've lost 2 lbs according to the scales since Monday - wierd - just shows what alcohol does to you!
Off to watch some brain dead TV until bedtime now 
xx


----------



## mel28

Hi girls,

I haven't posted on here in quite a while as i needed a break from the whole thing for a bit! Since i was last on there has been lots of news, some good some bad so to all those with good news,  !! and all those with bad,  .  

I'm sure it will take me a while to get back up to speed with everyone and read back over the pages so sorry for no specific mentions at the moment!

Our treatment outcome in march really knocked me for six, don't think I've ever been so devastated in my whole life, so i decided to step back from things for a bit and thankfully I'm now feeling much stronger.  it was particularly hard when i found out my best friend got pregnant over the days of our EC and is now due when i should have been, this is made harder by the fact that it was a suprise as she was on maternity leave at time, her baby was only 5 mts old!!!! think we were both a bit gutted that she was and i wasn't but we're over it now.  i did her first scan for her when she came back to work at start of may and it was lovely to see its wee heart beat for the first time! ( i scan pregnant women for a living for all those who don't "know" me!)

so anyway, we have decided we are ready to go again and were up in origins today for our initial consultation. we're all ready to go now with my next period or the one after, (sis is getting married on 6th of sept so will have to see how dates work around that,     ).  how long has anyone else down regged with them -she said 3 weeks but that seems quite short? it will have an influence on our decision, don't want to be on 2ww over wedding, don't mind any other stage though.

we were going to wait and go private with rvh but i couldn't bear the whole palaver with the waiting lists again so we feel origins is worth the bit extra.  I must say that they were lovely today, i was with Dr Steele, v nice woman, has anyone come across her yet?

I just wanted to ask anyones opinion on acupuncture.  i seen that link a couple of pages back and was wondering what anyones thoughts were.- i had acupuncture last time with Sharon campbell and although she is nice i just found the whole thing a bit pointless.  i felt i could have been even more relaxed if i was at home on sofa instead of lying in some pokey wee room where you can hear a busy road out side- do you think you have to be a believer for it actually to do some good- i don't think that i am, i think its a bit of a waste of time, (she says after forking over 200 quid last time!) but at same time, don't want to not do it if it actually works  .

also i read a few pages back ,cant remember who was on about it, Rita maybe, but i had letter from rvh in dec to start with jan period but when i wrote in with dates in jan, they rang me and said i couldn't procede as i didn't have recent FSH, (last one year old), so i had to get it done at next period and then procede when they had result so surprised to read of other peoples experience!!!

Anyway i think that enough from me for one night, I'll be back on again soon and try to be a bit more up to date with the going ons!!

Melanie,
xxx


----------



## shem

Hi mel here's some     for you it does take time to get over tx when it does'nt work this is my 2nd go and to be honest i feel at the moment anyway if it does'nt work this time i will be an emotional wreck especially since i don't know where the money would be coming from for another try. It must be hard at times in your job i work in a toy and nursery dept and it can take it's toll sometimes whem im giving advice on prams and cots to mums to be and then they ask the "FAMOUS" question do you have any children? It can only make us stronger and its great to have FF it has helped me so much just wish i'd found it at my 1st tx. It's great your getting started again everything crossed for you Shem xx


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Melanie, 

Good to see you back on the board. It def takes time to get over the disappointment of a BFN and I'm glad you are feeling stronger now. You and I will be starting in Origin around the same time. I am having my 2nd ICSI starting on my aug AF.
Re the acupuncture question - there was an article in todays Daily Mail which said there is no evidence that it helps women conceive. I had some acupuncture while I was having my 1st ICSI and I did find it very relaxing. However, I think if you don't find it particularly relaxing it defeats the purpose. I am considering doing something different next time...maybe have some reflexology for a change.....

Pink Tulip x


----------



## ritad

Hi Melanie

Welcome back-it'll probably take you a while to catch up with everyone again as this thread is so busy.
It was me and I think Becky who mentioned fsh levels. Were you NHS last time with the Royal? I would have thought they should have repeated the test as its been one and a half years since I was tested. It just seems a bit risky to leave it and hope for the best that drugs are the right strength.

Rita


----------



## shem

You girls have raised an interesting point about fsh levels. My fsh levels were checked in jan 05 when i was first placed on the nhs waiting list. I reached the top of the list in sept 06 and was not checked again im now on my 2nd tx and no fsh level was checked. I don't really know alot about fsh levels but am finding this strange that i have only been checked once 3yrs ago i know they were ok then.


----------



## paulmghty

hi everyone

glad to see some of the oldies back on the board- Angel and Melanie and esp Tedette. The whole smoking debate is a hard one - I'm an ex smoker myself and I have to agree about the whole smoking when pregnant thing - to me it's just plain wrong however I wonder if I never had to go through IVF and still smoked would I have stopped if pregnant?

When you are young and can get pregnant at the drop of a hat it's easy to take it for granted whereas we all have the agony of IF whether it be because of us or or partners. I think we are all much more sensitive to what other people are doing. A girl I work with is pregnant with twins and she smokes about 4 **** every break. It's her right to do so but it makes my blood boil. As a manager I can't say anything but it makes me so sad as a woman who has had 2 miscarriages and desperately wants to have her own baby.

This site is for us to vent our frustrations and air our feelings without being judged and I know that everytime I go to RFC I feel anger at the women smoking at the door when they are about to give birth. Whether that feeling is right or wrong it's how I feel and I don't apologise for it. I fully admit I'm completely jealous of them! Anyway that's my opinion for what it's worth. I'm glad to hear that they are aware of all the probs at the RFC and that they do plan to do something about it. I work in the NHS myself and although some of us want to change things for the better there is a lot of red tape and financial constraints so it may take a while. Hope everyone is well and that I don't offend anyone with my opinions. Talk soon,

Pauline


----------



## Cate1976

Evening.  Checked my emails just now and there was on efrom Brendan asking me to explain last comment from my boss.  Have emailed him back and let's just say whinge by email.  Next door neighbour who has a Lo turning 1 next week is pg again, due November, that's gonna be 6 babies to friends/family in the space of 7 months.  

Have decided where to take DH for his birthday present ( using some of my inheritence from Nan), we're off to Copenhagen for the first weekend of August.  DH's birthday is 1st July and it was on his birthday last year that we saw Nan for the last time.  I know Copenhagen is expensive but I wanted to go somewhere special and a bit different, so many people are going Amsterdam, Berlin and Paris (don't fancy Paris anyway) and Prague is going to be too hot for DH.  Tivoli Gardens is on must do list along with canal/harbour boat trip.  Will probably do open top bus tour.  Possibles are Carlsberg factory and Viking Ship Museum.  We'll have 2.5 days as we'll arrive lunchtime friday so plan for the canal trip to be friday afternoon, bus tour saturday morning, Tivoli saturday afternoon and evening.  Leaves Sunday for other 2 or something else.  I worked out that if and I have the faith to believe it will be tx is succesful, the next big holiday will be with LO/s.


----------



## pink tulip

Morning girls

Just sent my DH on his way for his job interview...... Don't you just hate interviews. I felt for him so much I wish I could do it for him!!

We're off to London tomorrow to stay with my bro and his fiancee for the night and we are going to see Elton John. Looking forward to that even though the weather forecast sucks and it's an outdoor arena  I'll have to pack some suitable attire!

One of my old nursing friends text me this am to let me know that she had a baby girl last night. I knew she was pg as a result of a one night stand and the bloke is going to have nothing to do with her. I am so envious of her having a daughter even though she is on her own.....so precious. 

Anyone watch "Personal Services Required" last night......? What a hoot? That doll, Gabby, had delusions of grandeur.....asking the poor guy to wear a chauffeur hat to tescos.....what an idiot 
Also having hatred for mario on BB at the moment - his ass is going to get kicked this weekend. I think his behaviour to Lisa is nothing short of emotional abuse  - in a very cunning way, just like my ex used to do to me . Any woman that tolerates her man putting her down or vice versa needs to get out of that relationship - it really gets me started. Emotional abuse is just as destructive as physical abuse.
That's my little rant for this morning 

Other vital info includes - you must get the sound track of SATC if you were a fan of the movie. I was listening to it in the car yesterday and almost in tears. Esp track number 9 "How deep is your Love" ....it's a fab version. If you're a self-torturer like I am, you'll love it  

Have a great day xx


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All   

Well i`m back from a very soggy but very relaxing 10 days in Donegal

Not gona mention smoking 

Just been reading through quickly as i`m flat out in work as my boss (who incidently is my dad) is away on hols so i`m flying solo with the added responsibility of my grandparents who are both in their 80`s staying too [

Just a note re: fsh levels i had mine done for the first time in feb 08 by my own GP. I of course forgot to collect the results and bring them along to my RFC final consultation

Was told no prob just bring those results with you when you start your tx (dec/jan 09)

So i am thinking nearer the time i`m going to just ask my GP to do another Day 2 FSH level as i bet in a year its bound to change & i want to make sure they get my medication

dosage correct...i can`t afford to use up one go for them to adjust and get it right  

As for acupuncture defo not for me but if its all about relaxing my reflexologist is where i`ll be headed, i have a great respect for the work she does and just as a note of interest

the first time i went to her she picked up on damage to my tubes (both removed)/color]

I think someone testing tomorrow so to all on 2ww   

Yella


----------



## blue ribbon

hi girls 
just thought i would let u all know that i didn't even reach my test date as my af arrived in full flow yesterday and as i totally gutted and sooooo disappointed but i have done all my crying now and just have to pick myself up and get on with it (EASIER SAID THAN DONE) and today is my birthday and i just feel awful. 
such is life!!!!!!!


----------



## tedette

Blue ribbon,

I am sorry to hear you didn't even get to test. 

Take care of yourself and I hope you are being spoiled for your birthday.

love,

tedette


----------



## tedette

Pink Tulip,

I completely agree about Mario! 

What a bully!  He is just turning on Lisa because he has been nominated!  I really hope he gets voted out, I never vote but think I will this week.  

Becky is a pain but nowhere near as bad as Mario.  I can't stand Luke anymore now that he is in Mario's pocket. 

And he was really rude to Belinda Belinda Belinda yesterday!  Poor woman, they are all ganging up on her!

Sorry to non-BB fans, I always get hooked on it during the Summer hols!

Tedette


----------



## Becky39

tedette said:


> Becky is a pain but nowhere near as bad as Mario.


I thought u meant me then - was nearly spitting my coffee at the screen - what did i do - then i read more an realised that ur on about Bex lololololol .... phew  I have to agree 'get Mario Out' 'Get Mario Out' - i hate him i hate him i hate him ... he is horrible and since day 1 i have always said that about him ... he is druming things into Lisa that she doesnt deserve, he is ****** cos he up for eviction an taking it out on her. I mean who the hell is he to tell her that she would be nothing in that house without him an that if he goes they will go for her next ..... he is abusing that girl an i dont like it. I was so annoyed that i voted for him when the number came up - redial redial redial ... arghhhhhhhh!!!!!!

Roll on tomorrow at 3pm - i am off for a week ......... no work - peace - im staying in bed for a whole week lol.

*Blue Ribbon*: So sorry u didnt get to test date hun, i know exactly how that feels both times i didnt get to my test date either ... my heart goes out to u Xxxxxx


----------



## EmerG

Blue Ribbon, I am so sorry to hear your news. Look after yourself and DH


----------



## janners1

Auch sorry Blue - I'm sure you are so disappointed.


----------



## pink tulip

Blue Ribbon - The frustration of not even getting to test day ...........I am so sorry to read your news and I know how heartbroken you are. I promise that you will get through this and you will get stronger


----------



## weeza82

Blue Ribbon, so sorry to hear your news


----------



## paulmghty

Blue Ribbon - I'm so sorry to hear your news. I didn't get to test date either with my first ICSI and know how gutting it is. You're probably feeling really cheated. Take care of yourself. 

Pauline


----------



## Sue30

blue ribbon - sooo sorry to hear your news XOX


----------



## Trishy

Blue Ribbon - I am so sorry to hear your news


----------



## emak

Blue Ribbon so sorry to read your news,you and DH are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## emak

Girls im soooooooooo raging at the moment,as some of yous may know im soon to be made redundant,well i have just got out of bed (im working nights this week) and put on the news to discover that im gonna be out of work 5 weeks earlier than planned.What sort of a company are they that they dont even have the deacency to imform all their staff,before it hits the news...........i was still in work at 7 am this morning and there was no talk at all !!!!   Anyhoo im now starting to PANICK at bit,must start looking for new job,must get my C.V ready,must get a suit for interviews and on and on!!!
Has anybody got anything nice planned for the weekend??really hope that the weather picks up its sooooooooooooo depressing lets all do a sun dance
           
That so do the trick.LOL
Try and catch up with you all later .E xx


----------



## mel28

Hi Girls, thanks for the welcome back!!  I'm looking forward to catching up with everyones news.

Blue ribbon, I'm so sorry about your news, unfortunately far to many of us know how you are feeling but as the other girls said, take some time to yourself now and you'll feel stronger soon and ready to face the next challenge ahead of you,   

Emak, sorry that you're going to be out of work sooner than expected! Its cr*p that they haven't had the decency to tell you before now- have you no union representatives that could find out info for you?  Have you any idea of what sort of job you'll be looking for or are you going to try do more of the same? 

Rita, yeah, it was my NHS go so i can't see any reason why they'd insist on me repeating them and not you, my original FSH level was low so its not even like i was border line and they needed to be sure or anything, i also had to get it repeated for going to origin as they like one within 3 mts so i went on day 2 last week.  Yella, i think you've the right idea, just get your GP to repeat it for you and present the results to the royal whether they want them or not, that way they can't ignore it if your protocol needs modified, (or at least you'd think they can't ignore it!). 

pink tulip- I'm not all that sure about reflexology either, its the one where they do your feet isn't in, not keen on having my feet touched, (i think i might be a bit weird not finding any of these things relaxing- i even hate it when they massage your head at the hairdressers! ).  I'll have to try find something else.  It would be great if we were tx together, nearly every one else was weeks ahead or behind me last time so company would be great!!

I'm also addicted to BB and this year for some reason, NO-ONE in my work is watching, (or admitting to it anyway), so i don't get to chat about it. Last night, i nearly had a fit when Mario said that Lisa would be nothing without him in the house and that she'd only last another couple of weeks by washing the dishes then she'd be out to!!!   Who the f**k does he think he is!!! he is soooooo horrible, i really hope he goes then it'd be so funny if she got together with Stuart or someone, just to show him!!  

Better go make dinner, DH is working late but he'll be in soon, demanding a hot meal on the table and for a change he might actually get one, LOL. (its normally the other way round- he's in first so he does most of the cooking!)

Chat soon, 
Mel, xxx


----------



## tedette

Yay Mel!!!

Another BB addict!

He is such a pr*ck and anyone who calls themselves MARIO when their real name is SHAUN needs a kick in the b*m!


----------



## shem

Blue ribbon im so sorry


----------



## shem

NADINE good luck for testing tomorrow  Shem xx


----------



## blue ribbon

grils thankyou u all sooo sooo much for your kind words and thoughts i really appreciatate it. 
Nadine good luck with testing tommorrow hope it all works out for you and you get your bfp.
thanks again girls
k


----------



## galaxy girl

Blue Ribbon - so sorry to hear the news - it's so hard not to get to test day. Thinking of you and DH. It will take time to come back from this and think of the future. But hopefully for us all better things are coming.


----------



## shem

Im just back from visiting my very good friend in hospital she had a baby boy today it's her 2nd little boy. Anyway i was so excitied to see her and the new baby i couldnt wait to get there. It was'nt until all her family came in and all the doting and congratulations that it suddenly hit me will i ever have this?   I could feel myself filling up as i looked around and saw how happy they all were ive always felt quite comfortable round my friend and my other good friend was with me she has a girl and a boy of 8months. The 3 of us are very close yet i could'nt bear to tell them ive started my treatment, when they do find out i know they will be annoyed that i felt i could'nt tell them but how could i tell my pg friend as she is about to have her own little miracle i hate this IF and everything that goes with it and i wish i could wake up and it would all dissapear im sorry for moaning girls as we all feel the same im just feelin it today and i know i'll be ok tomorrow . xx


----------



## glitter girl

Blue Ribbon,

Im so sorry to hear your news, how devastating that must be .


----------



## galaxy girl

Shem - it is very tough isn't it? I surprised myself by welling up at my nephews baptism - same thing - I was thinking will Dh and I ever get to do this?
But we've got to have hope. I'm feeling emotional tonight - think AF must be finally coming. Your body is messed up after a cycle - even of FET. Any sign of anything for you Trishy?


----------



## pink tulip

Nadine - Our     are for you tomorrow. I hope it's a BFP xx


----------



## Fionab

Blue ribbon, I'm really sorry to hear that you didn't make it to test date.


----------



## shem

Fiona did i read in an earlier post that the spray was making you hungry well ive been sniffing for just over a week now and i cant stop eating! its getting out of control if i dont get a grip im gonna be the size of a house does it wear off? please say it does otherwise im gonna need to wire my jaw shut


----------



## emak

NADINE   for testing tomorrow   you get a


----------



## Cate1976

DH's birthday is 31st July not 1st.  can't be bothered to edit last post.  Have been warned that Copenhagen is very expensive but have couple of ideas for must sees, Brendan was there with his family a few years ago and tonight was a birthday party for another church member's 50th birthday so I asked him what there is to see and do, he did suggest a couple of other places (New York, Lisbon, Brussels, Krakow, last one cos of being able to fo to Auschwitz but DH wouldn't be interested, Would see Grand Canyon before New York and jet lag would be difficult for DH on return, Lisbon would be too hot, Brussels too close to Brugge and I don't want to go anywhere that's going to bring back memories of Nan (was in Brugge 6 years ago with Nan).  Really looking forward to it as well.  Friends all know to   so DH doesn't find out.

blue ribbon:       to you and your DH.  Takw time out to recover, sorry your birthdsy has been spoilt by BFN.

Welcome back to Mel, Tedette and Angel.

Nadine:  Good luck for testing, hope and   it's a BFP.


----------



## pink tulip

Nadine - thinking of you this am


----------



## Dahlia

Blue ribbon      

Nadine- best of luck for testing   

Hallo to everyone else 

Dahlia x


----------



## EmerG

Good luck for this morning Nadine


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.

I wrote a message yesterday before I left work but when I logged on this morning it's not there - very odd.   

Anyway I just said that I finally got AF after 47 long days!  I did a test and as predicted it arrived the next day!  I have to say it's amazing how the bloated stomach and sheer exhaustion both stopped literally within a day of AF starting.  I thought I was just imagining it but I feel 100% better and a lot less run down.

Going to Donegal for 4 days tomorrow and bringing Elvis (my dog) with us so really looking forward to going for a big run with him every day and totally relaxing.  We are staying in a rented house by the sea with DH's sister's family and it should be fun.  It is in a place called Rosapena and lovely and remote.  I can't wait just to relax.  For some reason I am starting to get a bit down lately about the whole IF thing again so I just want to go and take time out to cheer myself up!

Going to make 3 big tins of Mars Bar buns to take with me!!  MMMmmmm


----------



## Sue30

Nadine - good luck for today!!    

Trishy - have a great time down in Donegal (am very jealous) and enjoy those krispie buns - YUMMY


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all.

My friend phoned a couple of nights ago. She had been speaking to Her cousin who had been for a few rounds of IVF in England without success and then moved to the ARGC - had immune tests and injections - then went on to get a BFP and now has twins.

the cousin recommended we go over just for the tests - before we do any more treatment. Am feeling upset about it all as really wanted to get going again with treatment and don't think could afford ARGC - even for tests! But don't want to think we could fail because we didn't get them either. I do have a dodgy immune system - i have anti thyroid antibodies. Yuk. I don't know what to do.Any advice?

Cate - I was in Copenhagen in December - really enjoyed it. Tivoli gardens are a must. Shops are amazing too - especially the interiors shops. Food is expensive - we spent a lot of time in McD's as it was all we could afford! Lovely place just to walk round. Boat trips are supposed to be good too . though it was to cold when we were there. We went to Malmo in Sweden while we were there too. But wouldn't recommend that - theres more to see in Copenhagen


----------



## Becky39

Morning Ladies,

Its Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!! Yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!









How is everyone, the sun is trying its hardest to come out (well it is down here in Lisburn anyway) its meant to be a nice wkend anyhow!

BB tonight - 'Get Mario Out, Get Mario Out'







oooooo he makes me so dam angry the jumped up little twerp - he will see how much of a fan base he has got once he comes out to all the boo's - who the f**k does that man think he is!!! 

Trishy - glad to see ur AF arrived ... mine did too  yippieeeee we're on a roll ... i too feel 100% since she arrived - altho she is being right nasty an very painful, my bloating has gone down, my skin in lovely, my hair is shiny (altho i had it done last night at HD's lol) but today i feel greeeeeeat!!!

DD is down at Oxegen, she went yest morning - im going grey thiking about what she getting up to (she just 17) but yet im so glad (an jealous) she is there, she is gonna have a ball an the time of her life

Jammie Cow lol !


----------



## holly01

Blueribbon so sorri to read ure sad news   

oh thank god u other ladies are also hungry with the spray i thought it was just me    had 2lbs on at gym 2day  !!!!ah well thats the drugs i said    nothing to do with stuffing my face every hour 

well ladies went to see Mamma Mia last nite and i loooooovvveeeeeed it. such a lovely wee nite we had,a girly night with me sis's,nieces and a few friends went for a meal to Rue in Omagh and then the cinema and then to view the new Sallys.....lovely even when i was on diet 7 up   

i have taken a mad notion of decorating!!had me spare room done and had our hall done today its a golden yellowy colour and i love it makes it look so much bigger..............  see the dirt more  
hope the weather picks up we are headin SURFIN on sunday   about 15 of my family members sooo can't wait be such a hoolie!!!we try and go every year 4 the craic and man craic it is   ........our poor wee moby be wrecked    all them young wans on their alcopops!!!i am just jealous 
poor DH has a terrible abcess on his gum his whole jaw is swollen really bad and looks like bells palsy really scared me the other mornin,been to doc and dentist and said if gets any worse will have to go to hospital     hope it starts to get better soon feel so sorri 4 him.on antibotics so   they kick in soon

OMG GET MARIO OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## yellazippy

BLUE RIBBON:    

NADINE: HOPING NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS   

TRISHY: ROSAPENNA VERY CLOSE TO WHERE WE STAY WE`RE JUST OUT ALONG PAST THE YOUTH HOSTEL AT THE VERY END OF ROAD AT MELMORE-BEAUTIFUL 

BB FANS:OUT OUT OUT WITH MARIO THE TROUT    WHAT A SLABBERING BIG GONCH OF A BULLY

HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND ALL

YELLA


----------



## Trishy

Hi Yella Zippy - I am staying in the area called the Downings if that means anything to you!  The house is on a wee island, I half expect to see Fathers Ted and Dougal walking round the corner any minute!!!  

I am happy if Becky and Mario both get thrown out!!


----------



## shem

Hi everyone Im soooo glad to be finished work for a few days the only bad thing about it is i'll probably stuff my face with junk food i really need to   Rang RFC this morning as my AF has'nt arrived yet and the nurse told me on day of pre treatment visit that i had to contact them if it did'nt come by 10 days after starting spray i never slept a wink last night thinking about it . Turns out it's no big deal as long as it comes before you start stimms which i knew so why did the nurse tell me that anyway mind at rest know just wish it would appear feel rotten.TRISHY enjoy yourself this weekendBECKY your DD will be fine my DH normally goes to oxygen but is giving it a miss this year he always ends up coming home early anywayHOLLY glad to hear your eating everything as well i was getting worried im hopefully going to see mamia mia with girls out of work can't wait NADINE hope you got good news thinking of you


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
I see the "charming" Mario has a big fan base here on FF     he is such a knob .I agree with the rest of yous GET MARIO OUT !!!! Really cant work out what Lisa sees in him. 
Trishy glad AF has finally put in an appearance,have a great weekend away.Eat loads,drink loads more and have a wild ole time mrs!!! The Downings should be pretty busy at this time of year ,i just hope that the weather picks up a bit for ya.

Holly where are u going to go surfinSounds like a right laugh  
Has anyone heard anything from Nadine?? Hope everything is all good with her   
Well ,things are happy days at work after the news  yesterday that we are closing earlier than planned ,looks like im still gonna get wages up to the time i was supposed to,and be available to start a new job earlier than first thought,so its all good.PMA.
I am off on an other weeks hols from today to next Friday,with the news that work is finishing up early i have extra holidays to use up as i was holding onto a load of days for sept/oct hoping that i would have been starting tx but that doesnt seem very likely now after talking to the rfc during the week,so i am now enjoying a unexpected break  .
Hope that you are all having a great weekend.gonna go as BB is starting soon.
E  xx


----------



## Fionab

Shem and Holly, I was hungry for ages on the spray.  I was hungry about an hour after eating a meal and my stomach was rumbling so I couldn't always ignore it.  I'm not as hungry now so there is light at the end of the tunnel for you both.

Cate, I'm sure that DH will love anywhere you choose and the break will do you both good.

Trishy, glad to hear that AF has finally arrived.  Enjoy Donegal.

Loopyone, that would be good if your NHS cycle came so soon.

Nadine, hope you got good news today. 

I start stimms tomorrow so hopefully it goes ok, I don't think you ever get used to injecting yourself.
Fiona


----------



## glitter girl

Good afternoon everyone,

I say that because I had a nice long lye in today and feel great for it.

Had my first injection earlier which DP gave to me, tbh I think he was more scared than I was, God love him. It wasnt too bad, i guess Im just that used to needles by now. So thats me started girls, I actually feel like we are eventually getting some where.

Fiona, I see that you start today also, hope it goes well for you.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Cate1976

to glitter girl and Fiona.   that tx is successful.

I know DH is going to love Copenhagen.  2 weeks and 6 days.  The break will do us good.  Was saying to Brendan on Thursday night that if tx is succesful and I have the faith to believe it will be, this'll be our last holiday without LO's.  As it's money from Nan that's paying for it, I wanted somewhere abit psecial that most people wouldn't think of going.  Amsterdam, Berlin, Prague are places that so many people are going to and last one would be too hot for DH.


----------



## shem

Hi girlsenjoying being off work for a few days was up from 6 this morning could'nt sleep my (.)(.) are so sore my AF is due and it's driving me crazy Good luck to both Glitter Girl and Fiona with your injections


----------



## pink tulip

Morning girls,

We arrived back last night after our short break in London. We stayed with my bro and his fiancee and we went to see Elton John on Friday night. it was good but the rain was a nightmare. It was an outdoor venue and it lashed down for the first 1.5 hours. We were drenched But we made the best of it and got the wine into us and had a real laugh. Elton was fantastic!
I am feeling a bit down as I have put on quite a bit of weight over the last couple of weeks and I really need to sort it out. It's not surprising as we have had so many nights out with lots of food and wine. I am starting my "Being careful what I eat" campaign today We'll walk the dog today and tomorrow I'll go the gym.
Delighted for you girls who have just started the tx - Glitter Girl and Fiona....I   that you get the BFP  that you deserve. I think that it's so much better to be in the middle of your tx than waiting to get started - especially the first time ( hopefully only time for you!) DH always gave me my injections which was great as he felt involved and I didn't want to inj myself, even though I'm a nurse - not the same as inj other people!

Have a great day xx


----------



## emak

Morning everyone........sorry mean good afternoon.
I cant believe the sun is actually shining today yipeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!! I have had a very quiet and lazy weekend,spent a lot of it trying to catch up on my sleep,when im working nights i always find that i am exhausted on my days off,but hopefully after Sept i wont have to work any more niteshifts ever again.
Watched Scarface last night with DH but it wasnt my cup of tea at all way too much violence for my liking,but it was his turn to choose what film we watched the last one was my choice P.S I love you ,which i think i must have cried the whole way through it.......brill chic flick.
Pink Tulip good luck with the "be careful what i eat" campaign i am soooooooooooo out of control at the moment with my eating and i just cant seem to stick to a diet on my own ,so im thinking the time is soon aproaching that im gonna have to go back to weightwatchers or im thinking i may give slimming world a go as i have never been there(been going to weighwatchers on and off for almost 20 years)have always struggled with my weight since a child   its just not fair DH can eat like a horse and he stays so thin,he actually would need to put on a few pounds !!!
 to Fiona and Glitter Girl  with taking the jabs,hope its all going well.
Hi to everyone else hope you are all enjoying this lovely sunny Sunday.
E xx


----------



## Fionab

Glitter girl, when is your EC?

Cate, Copenhagen sounds wonderful, you will have a great time.

Pink tulip, glad you enjoyed London and Elton John, pity about the weather

Emak, I cried through all of PS I love you too when we went to the cinema, then it was being shown on the plane coming back from New York and I cried all over again!!!  DH was very embarassed on the plane but I couldn't help it!

Stimms injections are going fine so hopefully third time lucky for us. 
Fiona


----------



## glitter girl

Thanks for all the good wishes from everyone, all is going well, even though im only on day 2, so far, so good.

Fiona, my E.C is 11 aug, all being well, when is yours??

The freaky thing is that my embryo transfer is 13 aug, which wouldv'e been e.d.d of my pregnancy in 2007,  but sadly that pregnancy ended up being etopic. im hoping in a way that it's a good sign? Positive thinking and all that!!

Have a wedding tomorrow, hope the weather is good. No alcohol for me, I actually dont mind, well thats until all the drunks get going in the evening, lol.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Gemma J10

Hi girls 

Have not been on for a while, just trying to get through this treatment on day 6 of stimming.  SIL had her baby on 10th July so have been feeling a bit low as realise how much I wish it was me and dh.  Should be going to London around the 21st July for e/c so just focusing on that.

Good luck to everyone testing and waiting and going through treatment.

Gemma


----------



## Cate1976

Hi Gemma, best of luck for 21st July.  Can understand you being low after your SIL giving birth.  Found out the other day that next door neighbour who has LO turning 1 next week is pg again, due November.  That'll be 6 babies born to freinds/family in 7 months and it does hurt.


----------



## shem

Hi GemmaIt's hard when people around you are pg you are happy for them but still wish it was you it's totally normal to feel that way hang in there. Best of luck for your tx. Shem xx


----------



## pink tulip

Morning ladies,

Happy Bank Holiday to you all! I have had such a lazy lie in  which I never really do.....it was lovely. Unfortunately, DH was working today and he headed off at 7.30  and I knew he wished he was staying at home with me.
No plans for today really except mill around the house doing some chores, take the dog for a walk and go the gym. Probably get some healthy food in for my weight mission also.
Gemma - it is very hard to hear of pg announcments around you.....I used to pretend I was strong but now I just let it go. It's human nature for us to feel envious and cheated out of the most natural thing in the world. Try to stay focused on your tx and a positive mental attitude.....the follies that are developing on your ovaries at the moment could well be your future children 

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## shem

Morning everyone Im just out of bed myself didn't intend to lie in so long this morning only didn't sleep very well last night. Dh is working night shift so on my own  was woke at 1am with the phone ringing well i nearly had a heart attack you always think there's something wrong when your phone rings at that time i didn't answer it the 1st time, it rang again so i panicked when i got to it there was a message left it was a woman from newcastle needing a dr my number is 1 digit out, of out of hours dr. I tried the number back as i did'nt want her to be waiting on a dr but could'nt get through as i did'nt want her waiting on a call but she must have got sorted anyway that was me for the rest of the night all the lights on could'nt sleep how much of a big wimp am I. That was a great wee story 1st thing in the morn going to see my best friend today who had a LO last week looking forward to getting a wee cuddle hope you all have a nice day xx


----------



## Fionab

Glitter girl, mine is 24th July as I have already been d/regging for a while with the spray from RFC..

Gemma, good luck for stimming and for EC on 21st. 

Pink tulip, I had a really long lie in as well, slept until 10:30, I think you get really tired when on stimms, or at least that is my excuse!

Poor you shem, being up all night like that.

Fiona


----------



## shem

Hi girlsit's been quiet on here the last few days hope you are all well and enjoying any time off you have.It's back to work tomorrow for me so just enjoying today relaxing.Oh Im a full member now!


----------



## pink tulip

Hey girls,

Shucks it's too quiet for me at the moment - all of you lovely ladies are off on your well-deserved hols and I'm stuck at this computer trying to think about what I need to do. My job is soooo quiet at this time of year too that I find it really depressing and demotivating.
Me and DH had a row last night ( which is very unusual for us) and I can't snap my head out of it. You know that heavy sad feeling after you've been crying?  Basically, he was on the phone to his sister last night while I was making the dinner. It was ready and I asked him to come down for it twice and he eventually came to the table 25 mins later - by which time the meal was dried up and I was furious. I couldn't pretend otherwise and before I knew it he was scraping it into the bin  I stormed off in floods of tears and then he spent the rest of the evening trying to make up to me and apologise. I apologised too for being so intolerant and impatient. It's one of my bugbears that if you spend time making a meal for someone that the least they can do is come and eat it....you know what I mean? When we fall out I feel the sadness of everything else ( mainly IF) caves in on me 

I'm going to try to do some work now as being so unproductive is one the reasons I am feeling down.

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## shem

You poor thing PT I hate it when me and dh row and your right you do some how squeeze in IF Have some     hope you're feeling better soon. xx


----------



## holly01

PT,i hate rows too and i agree with u on the whole cooking thing my DH drives a lorry and some days has his dinner on the road and then i have the dinner cooked and i have to eat it on my own   
Ah well the only good thing about a row is the making up eah         

well i survived the surfin ladies and what a ball we had!!!it was a class day.11 of us went out and it was hilarious   totally wrecked yday and sore   def wud reccomend it 4 a bitta hoolie!!i was so proud of DH..he cant swim and is scared in the water and he totally took to the surfing he was away out and trying really hard to get up there!!!

totally fed up with me weight...any advice ladies?i think we should start a new thread to motivate us to lose a few lbs!! 
went for another lovely meal last nite and hot chocolate fudge cake    and woke up 2day feeling disgusted   so i am now on 3 meals and took the dog 4 a 45 min walk so  i need to keep doin this and i will be grand 
For shayne ward on thursday at Bundoran live...not really bothered,just goin with me sis,her birthday present..not the same when ye cant have a few wines   

Anyone see Nic (inuk) on GMTV this am?i missed it.seen a wee clip just,she looks fantastic (shes having twin girls)

Everyone must be on hols(lucky ducks)the forum is soo quiet 
hope everyone is well


----------



## shem

Holly sounds like you had a ball!Totally lovin the idea of a weight lose thread Im on the edge here keep telling myself ok I'll start tomorrow then I go an eat choc although got AF at the mo so letting myself of the hook that's so an excuse HELP!!!!


----------



## holly01

shem,i also had AF last week and went on a total eat feast and then  it was the wend so no alcohol = we have to eat out 4 a treat  and once u are on that rd u are snookered  !!so had me porridge this am and am having mingin soup now 4 lunch while DH eats yummy bacon sarnies across the table   and i am already thinkin what to have 4 dinner         
the 1st few days are always the worst!!   

i think we shud be cycle buddies and diet buddies?keep each other on track eah?!!!!!


----------



## Becky39

Hiya Ladies,

Gawd it is sooo quiet on here! Im off work for a week - trying to do some gardening/housework/DIY - will prob need another hol by the time this week is over lol.

Im all for diet advise - i need to lose at least 2 stone (3 if im honest) but know i wont be ble to lose all that before nxt tx - so i think we should all 'egg' each other on an motivate ourselves to 'get fit and eat more healthly'.

Do u think i could lose a stone by the time i start tx (about 7 weeks = 2lb a week) then try an lose more as im having tx - would love to get it off by then .... i do slimming world - i know the plan off by heart, its just sticking to it thats the problem lol


----------



## Fionab

PT, poor you having a row, but they start so easily.  

Shem, AF definitely makes you want more chocolate.

Holly, it is so hard keeping your weight down especially during treatment.  I have never tried surfing as I thought it would be impossible as I am a bit scared of water but maybe I should try it.

Becky, what is slimming world like?

Fiona


----------



## emak

Hi everyone,how have you all beenIm guessing that a few people must be on hols as its pretty quiet about here.I am a wee bit p off as i have just done a post but i have lost it (again) so i will try again.
Pink Tulip i feel your pain girl !!!! I hate it when DH and I have a fight and im usually in tears at some stage no matter what the row was about...............im a very emotional girl u know!! Have fun tonight with all the making up  
Im glad to see that im not the only one to be feeling like a big beached whale at the moment  .I am massive at the moment possibly the heaviest i have been in about 2 years and its really getting me down ,u know im not eating all of the time but what i am eating isnt very healthy so i MUST lose at least a stone preferably 2(wishful thinking) before i start tx,but god only knows when that will be 
I am going to a wedding in September so we have decided to stay in the hotel,check it out girls it looks class i really cant wait as it will be like our summer hols as we arent going away this year 
http://www.solislougheskecastle.ie/
Holly glad the surfin went well and there was no injuries  .Enjoy yourself at the Shane Ward concert,he really is a bit of eye candy!!!
Still off on my weeks hols, back to work on Friday  but hey i will try and look on the bright side only another 10 weeks to go!!!
Catch up with ye all later,must get the dinner started.
E xx

/links


----------



## shem

Holly you've started off well your right the 1st few days are always the worst I can be pretty good when Ive got the will power but It must be on It's hol's lol Loopy we def need to egg eachother on an no cheating easier said than done eh?Becky you always seem to end up doing stuff to the house when your off fancy doing mine Fiona hope the jabs are going wellEmak that castle looks fabulous so elegant a lovely setting for a wedding dead romantic tooHope everyone else is well xx


----------



## shem

Thanks Loopy just spotted it!Excellent PT  weight loss here I come


----------



## Shaz

Hi everyone....just wanted to add re the weight discussions...I know that over my three cycles and comfort eating etc after each BFN, I piled the weight on.......well I know I was going to have to do somet and took drastic action...I joined LighterLife and in 8 weeks lost 2 and a half stone...was supposed to do it for 14 weeks but was finding it increasingly dificult and wanted to start eating again to start my supplements.(as treatment in October).  I have now joined WW to maintain my weight loss and to continue losing before treatment, but feeling more positive as I'm lighter than when I did my last 3 cycles.I just understand when you all say how hard it is especially when we r all under so much pressure anyway......Good luck for all ladies who are trying to lose weight before treatment..it is great to support each other...  .....
Sharon x.


----------



## shem

Hi shazmy weight goes up and down all the time. I had lost about 2 stone before my last tx when I saw pictures of myself I looked ill then when I got BFN I put on half a stone and it went to a stone although at the min I would be happy to try an lose half a stone as I fear if I get another BFN I'll end up even heavier than I am now. I do WW myself I don't go to the classes I have the points counter and pretty much know what to eat just lacking the will power .That's excellent what you lost never heard of lighterlife. xx


----------



## pink tulip

Emak- Lough Eske Castle is lovely. I spent Boxing Day with my family there last year for drinks and a meal. It had just open but very nice all the same. It is in a lovely setting.

Girls - Check out my weight watching thread!

Love PT x


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone,
.
hope you are all well.  i haven't been posting much lateley i'm afraid i've turned into a bit of a lurker - again!! - sorry.  won't attempt personals for now as i'm not really too up to speed with were you all are but good luck for anyone currently on treatment or 2ww   

i had my review a few weeks back and am hopefully on waiting lists for ivf at rfc - does anyone know if i should have received a letter to confirm this or not??  

i notice a lot of conversation recently about weight loss.  i have been trying really hard from jan when i joined ww and have done quite well - very slow but staying off which is good.  over the last few weeks i've been really down in the dumps and weepy all the time thinking about this situation and what might and might not happen- hence i've gone back to my old ways and been eating and drinking like its going out of fashion - not good    Anyway i didn't even go to my weigh in last week or tonight so i really need to motivate myself to get back into it.  i've just been to barnams on the lisburn road and had the most delicious ice cream -     ive decided that is my last treat and WW starts again NOW   

Betty xoxo


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone, I've lost weight recently as well by walking everywhere.  Still have a  habit of comfort eating though.  AF was here last week and I found out about next door neighbour being pg again, she has a DS turning 1 on Sunday and is due in November.  6 babiesborn to friends/family in 7 months and one broody hen       that IVF brings  .  

Looking forward to Copenhagen though.  The weekend will do us both good.


----------



## weeza82

Morning, I'm BBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!

Glad to hear everyone has had a nice weekend, a lot of people in Donegal and off on wee breaks, which is great!

After this I will be staright to the Weight loss thread, YAY PT for starting it!!!!!

PT hope you and DH have now made up      Are you feeling any better now with a bit of motivation? 

Glittergirl, all excited that you have started your d/r and that it's going well so far. Dumb question girls, with the jabs at Origin, do you d/r for 3 weeks and with the nasal spray  at RFC is it 6 weeks? 

Fiona, how is stimming? You deserved a lovely long lie-in!!! I haven't seen PS, but I read the book on a flight to Colorado and bawled the whole way. Oooh, I read The Lovely Bones on the way to Lanzarote and sobbed through it as well. Nothing worse than getting off a plane all puffy eyed and red nosed!!

Shaz, fab weight loss  , is lighterlife like Lipotrim and slimfast, nutritious shakes? 

Emak, only 10 weeks till you finish work? won't be long in rolling in!! 

Holly, surfing sounds like great fun and enjoy Shane Ward tomorrow night. He's quite nice to look at but... he has very long arms. This is something I picked up on in his last video and haven't got past it yet, kwim? Hot chocolate fudge cake sounds devine!

Gemma, sorry to hear you are feeling so down, I know how that feels   but ec in the next few weeks, yay     for you!!!

Loopy, nothing exciting in the 'man   been off work and broadband-less since Friday    having withdrawal aymptoms from all you guys!! 

Morning to everyone else  

Well, WeezaTowers was quiet over the weekend. We were dogsitting my neighbours Jack Russell and had a ball with him and will be a bit sorry to hand him back tonight! Haven't really spoken to my sister since last week, I haven't rang or texted but neither has she. I am still taking her news in. I did FINALLY tell my mum over the weekend though   who was horrendously dissappointed that I hadn't told her before. Oh well, better late than never.


----------



## pink tulip

Morning Weeza - Good to have you back x  It's been painfully quiet around here.....


----------



## weeza82

Origin are just off the phone and my AMH is normal, yay      so we are good to go anytime eeeek!!


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, so nice to be back to work today after a lazy long weekend - not! In fact so not nice that I've just arranged to take Friday off so I can have another long weekend...

Weeza that's great news, its such a relief everytime you get a bit of good news like that. Happy days. 

Hope everyone well, not much bizz here, we got date for the 7 weeks scan next Thursday so just looking forward to that as until then I can't convince myself that this is actually happening, I think I'm in denial a bit and not wanting to count my chickens until someone tells me everything is alright. Apart from the sore (.)(.) and the tiredness things are pretty much same old so I need a bit of convincing!


----------



## betty-77

thanks for info loopy - funny enough i got my letter this morning!!  I've only got confirmation of NHS list does anyone know if i should get another letter for private??

thanks

Betty xoxo


----------



## pink tulip

Weeza - yaaaaay      Delighted that your AMH is OK! I'm sure you're relieved. Hey, methinks Sept is too far away....whu don't you start on your August period and me and you can cycle together   Imagine me and you on the 2ww together 
EmerG- great news on your scan - I can only imagine how difficult the wait is...it will be wonderful to see a little HB or maybe 2 

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## weeza82

Emer, oooh, first scan next Thurs, how exciting    so pleased for  you!!

Loopy, you are doing so well with 2lb off and a huge run on the treadmill!!! Totally admiring your motivation!!!  LOL at Weeza, i could squeeze ya, lovin it!!!

PT and all you girls, have you been reading my mind? Dh and I have talked a lot over the weekend and neither of us want to wait till September AF, so we said, yeah, let's go on August, BUT, then DH reminded me that AF is due tomorrow and why the hell not go on tomorrows AF        soooooo........ this is not at all spurred on by little sis's announcement last week, nooooo *liar, liar pants on fire*    . Origin have said they can slot us in this month, so don't know what to do..... Definitely can't wait till September and it would be beyond sh1t for me watching my sis getting bigger, hitting the 5-6 month stage and me in the middle of Tx (I am staggered at how selfish I have been over this, but that's another story...) but the thought of starting on tomorrow's AF                       

I am loving the thought of cycling with someone else though and then we could be yummy mummies together PT, I could come down to Moira for coffee and then you could come u p to the Linen Green for coffee and designer shopping........

Only thing is RFC appt is 7th August, what to do? BTW, is d/r at Origin 3 or 6 weeks?


----------



## EmerG

Woohoo Weeza!!! very exciting!!! I suppose everyone is different but I know that after we had waited the extra few months that we said we would wait to make sure nothing happened "naturally", after that I was raring to go and couldnt get started quick enough. So if you are feeling like going for it now, do it. That's the brilliant thing about Origin, the no-waiting list, as I think its all the waiting that is definitely the worst bit of this IF business. If you feel you're ready then go for it. Don't worry about your RFC appointment, you can still go along and just tell them that you are going with Origin this time round and they'll keep you on the waiting list (not that you might need it!!!), we did that and told Dr Williamson at our NHS appointment that we were planning to go with Origin and it was fine, she was lovely and totally understood. Just do whatever suits you mrs and don't worry about anyone else.  

Then again the other side of it is that it would be nice to be cycling with PT, I have to say that I was a little bit lonely cycling all on my own...

Well done Loopy with the weight loss, you're great. That's my only regret over the last few months, that I've put on so much weight coming up to and during tx out of sheer laziness and comfort eating, I think I'm going to have to buy bigger jeans and work clothes now as everything is so tight on me already and even bigger proper maternity ones in a few months all being well. I know it doesn't really matter once you get the BFP as you'll put it on anyway but I feel a bit like I've started it all off on the wrong foot and I don't want to be in a position where I can't lose it all afterwards as I know I'd be miserable. Its the least of my worries though, I know, so I'm not going to beat myself up about it anymore....Bring on the ice cream...


----------



## holly01

hi ladies,
gud to have ye back weeza way 2 quiet without ye  ,i say go for it this month also and we can cycle together as well!!also i would love a walking buddy only if ye dont run on and leave me   !

have been to 2 funerals this week and it made me sit up and realise we are here for a good time not a long time and we only have one stab at it so go for it,one funeral was a 92 yr old lady and the other a 19 yr old fella   

oh did anyone hear on the news today 'Meatloaf' was cancelled last night due to techinial problems    i'd of been ragin if i hada been there  .....ward better have no techinial probs 2mara nite


----------



## pink tulip

Weeza - that's great news....I am soooooooooo excited for you     ......and jealous too To be honest, DH and I were having similar discussions about getting started on my next AF which is due any day now ( my cycle is all wierd at the moment). The only thing is I have a few social things planned for August and I want to be free to enjoy those without worrying about alcohol. We are also thinking about a holiday at the end of Sept which would be OK as I would be in the middle of down/regging and be home again for stimms. All in all I think the Aug date is better for me although I am so tempted to get started sooner  I'm confused.....
By the way, i've just checked my little drawing that Dr Farag made for us ( now who's jealous, huh?huh? ) and it seems d/r is only 3 weeks and then stimms start so I'm going to have to rethink everything now 
Will talk more later when I've sorted my head out


----------



## emak

WOW Wezza what an exciting time for u mrs ,im with Loopy on this one *JUST GO FOR IT * if you have the funds and Orgin and take yous then why wait?? BTW thats great that your AMH came back normal,tell me can anyone just go to Orgin and pay for one of the tests or do you have to be having tx with them? 
Betty good to see u back and  on the major weight loss,seeing all you girlies being motivated and doing something about your weight has really spured me on to act,so me thinks i will be going back to WW possibly next week  .The question you asked about letters from rfc i recieved 2 letters one nhs and one private.Hope that helps you.
Emer you must be really excited about the scan next week.How wonderful it will be to see your little baba(s) for the first time. 
This morning i was babysitting my one year old nephew..............what a laugh we had but such hard work,you really cant take your eyes off them for a minute he was into EVERYTHING the living room looked like a bomb had gone off !!! I was watching DH playing with him and i swear to god it brought a tear to my eye,that should have been his son that he was playing with,its at times like that when i feel extra guilty/heartbroken thats its my fault that we dont have the family that we both long for  Aww damn now this post is starting to sound depressing,sorry.I just cant wait to the day that im watching my lovely DH cradling his new set of TWINS    
Catch you all later.
E xx


----------



## Becky39

weeza82 said:


> Origin are just off the phone and my AMH is normal, yay    so we are good to go anytime eeeek!!


Oooooo i got my call from Donna today too - an im normal (well my bloods are anyhow, dunno so much about me lol) Im going on next AF, when is ur due Weeza? Mine is prob about 5 wks away (im always a wee tad late an have just finished) an then start 21 days later, so about 7 weeks away then! Whippieee ..... must get motivated to lose some weight now - at least 2lb a week - gives me a stone off before i start 

I dunno who asked (sorry, memory like a sieve) d/r with origin is 3 wks, at the rfc its not always 6 wks, but for some unlucky patients (like me) it can be! Not sure if u have to be having tx at Origin just to get the AMH test tho - im sure u would be, but if thats the case, why not try your Dr at ur local clinic, maybe they can do one??

Im still on hols from work ... doing a bit of DIY (well DH is lol) cant do much really with this weather (raining at mo in Armagh)

Hope everyone is well ... love to u all

Becky Xxxx


----------



## betty-77

Hey loopyone, never be embarressed about asking a question you don't know the answer to!! Especially amongst friends 

i'm afraid i can't help you out with any specifics, however i have looked into using origin before and found the list on their website useful, i'm not sure which tests you need if you've already had some done at rfc but i'm sure someone else could advise?

http://www.originfertilitycare.com/costs/

Betty xoxo

/links


----------



## betty-77

Weeza, WOW - thats fab news - seems to have happened all of a sudden.  if you feel ready to cope with tx at this time then i say go for it - you will know if it's right for you but don't put yourself under any pressure if your not sure


----------



## pink tulip

Becky - Great news about your AMH and getting started again...please remind me when you did your last EC? I know your profile says May....I had mine in May and I wondering if it is a bit soon to start again on this next cycle ( AF due next week)....?  Maybe I'm rushing it too much. I'm going to phone Origin tomorrow to see if they can fit me in on this cycle and if they can we are going to start too   Weeeeeeeeeezaaaaaa - look what you've started 

Loopy don't be embarrased - that's what we're here for, chick  All told, IVF costs about £4k and ICSI costs about £5K. This would encompass all the consultations, tests, drugs and actual EC and ET. It is alot    and going privately in one of the hospitals is cheaper I think. However, the tx in Origin is second to none and I have only had a couple of consultations so far. You can go out there for a look at their facilities if you pre-arrange it as far as I know.


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza, glad that your AMH levels were ok and that you're thinking of starting tx asap.  Wish I could the same.  Neighbours bombshell ahs knocked me for 6.  DH says get over it, easier said than done.  

PT.  Good luck.  Hope everything works out for you.

Got hotel booked for the weekend to Copenhagen.  DH came upstairs and i thought he was going to bathroom, only for him to walk into our bedroom.  I was on a travel website asking a couple of questions about the city, the notebook was lying beside but was closed.  I closed laptop lid so quick.  He is being so   trying to find out what I've got him.  Am booking flights tomorrow when I get in from work, DH is going away with a friend for the day.  So looking forward to Copenhagen, it'll be good to have some chill time.


----------



## shem

oooooooooohhhh.....WEEZA how exciting for you and nerve wrecking too I say go for it!Emer not long now it seems to have came round quickly probably not for you though it'll really sink in when you see that wee heartbeat or 2!!BECKY all systems go for you too hope we all get our   Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## shem

CATE it's awful the things we feel Im just sitting now waiting for the next pg announcement. Ever since we have been ttc there has always been family or close friends getting pg most of them have all had 2 or more and I still have none just waiting on my SIL to announce, her wee boy is 5 and she told one of my friends she was trying again Im praying this time it will finally be our turn as it's getting to the stage that Im boycotting DH's nieces and newphews birthday party's as we're the only ones with no kids. I really don't wanna be that person but I can't help how I feel talk about feelin sorry for yourself .Look forward to your trip you can relax and enjoy time with just the two of you Ive found that it helps me.


----------



## Cate1976

So many of my friends/family have had LO's or are pg.  It does hurt and I thought I was past the pg announcements hurting.  Been so strong the last few months then bam, it hits me again.  Just hoping and   that IVF works.


----------



## Becky39

pink tulip said:


> Becky - Great news about your AMH and getting started again...please remind me when you did your last EC? I know your profile says May....I had mine in May and I wondering if it is a bit soon to start again on this next cycle ( AF due next week)....?  Maybe I'm rushing it too much. I'm going to phone Origin tomorrow to see if they can fit me in on this cycle and if they can we are going to start too


I had my tx started back in March with rfc, i d/regged for years an years (ok, 6 wks, but it felt like years lol) then had EC & ET 14th/16th May, got my AF 9 days later (24th May) made an appt with Origin and managed to get in on the day of my official test (they had cancelation) i got the ball rolling with them, AMH test done etc, an Donna (From Origin) rung me yest with results an said i could go when im ready. I got my AF (the one after the BFN) a wk an half ago(she was 2 wks late) so my next one isnt due for about another 4 wks - which will prob be late again, so by the time that arrives (i predict around the 16/18th Aug) so i wont actually be starting tx until the begining of Sept (day 21 of nxt AF) so i think Sept is time enough since May - altho im a bit concerned about my weight to be honest, an wouldnt mnd waiting until AF after next just so i can get it down a bit.

Im more worried about my health if i do get pregnant, i dont think i could cope with the extra weight that i will gain during the pregnancy, but i just dont seem to have the get up an go to start dieting. Ive recently pulled my back out of place an had to go yesterday an have it yanked back into place (u could hear the bones pop back to place - yuk!) so im still in agony an cant walk no where - i just sitting in a heap like a big fat whale 

As u can tell ladies, im full of the joys this morning lol ... hope everyone has got up on the correct side of the bed unlike me lol .... DH slept downstairs last night cos i was tossing an turning (my back is in agony) an i was snoring  i did offer to go down, but he insisted he wud go cos he just couldnt sleep ..... i felt really awful an woke him at 7.30am an made him go back to bed while got up .... poor man, i think he knows how the HM's on Big Brother feel like now with Belinda Belinda Belinda snoring her head off lol ....

Im sure that has a lot to do with my weight too, altho im not as big as Belinda - i dont think im that far off!!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

Ah, I wreaked a trail of destruction last night       My job here is done.......mwahahahahah (evil laugh)

PT,    that we could be cycling together!!! Ooooh so exciting. PT, how I wish I had gotten a drawing from Dr Farrag   3 weeks d/r does make a difference......  I was thinking ahead and there are a few social events coming up that I would like to have a drink at, but I want to start tx so much more... although it will mean missing the legendary Event in the Tent/Party in the Car Park at work in September (bosses put on a free food and as much as you can drink night for the employees and it rocks)  

Loopy I will pm you   I see what you mean about increased stims and egg quality. That was your first go am I right? Maybe now they have seen how you react and think maybe they could fine tune the drug regime a bit for more eggs? 

Becky, yay that your AMH came back normal too and good luck for starting next cycle!!  Poor you with your back, there really is nothing worse than a bad back  

Cate, I had Danish clients here yesterday for a meeting and I was asking about Copenhagen, it sounds so beautiful and by their talk, as expensive as Dublin for eating out etc. 

Emak, glad you had a lovely morning with your nephew, but I like your thinking about DH holding your twins    You could probably ring Origin and ask if you could get the AMH or ask your GP to refer you to them for that 1 test. Origin are the only place in the north doing it at the minute and they are working in partnership with a clinic in Glasgow. They hold the AMH clinic every other Thursday only as the bloods are then sent to Glasgow. The test itself is £85, but I think well worth it. 
Morning to everyone else  

Well, this is Cycle Day 1 and I am crippled with cramps, but am happy enough (as much as you can be) to have AF arrive! DH can't wait to get started, it's the happiest I have have seen him in a few months, so I am off to ring Origin soon *puts head between legs* whoo, big stuff....... 

Remember I posted a link last week about the 11 year old girl with the pushy mother who entered pagents and I was slightly envious of her smokey eye make-up? Did anyone see the program on BBC4 on Monday night? I watched it and was amazed/appalled in equal measures, riveting stuff. Did anyone else see it?


----------



## pink tulip

everyone,

I am brimming with excitement cos DH and I had a long discussion last night and we decided that, if Origin could take us, we would start tx again on my next AF which is imminent. Anyway, I rang Origin this morning and spoke to Donna ( who I find very helpful). She said that there is no problem with us getting in this month.......      . It means that we can have out tx completed before our 2nd wedding anniversary and my 35th birthday. I am so pleased and excited and nervous and trying to keep a lid on it  
So Weeza - looks like me and you are going to be cycle buddies...and I think Holly too  We've decided not to book a holiday and settle ourselves for this year until we get this tx done and see what the outcome is. I am going to try to be a bit more relaxed about the lead up to tx this time. Because I was so consumed with my health, fitness, diet, no alcohol lifestyle from DAY1 of my tx cycle last time, it felt sooooooo long and boring and I felt that I had made so many sacrifices. This time I am going to try to be a bit more normal whatever that is! I did start me and DH back on our supplements as soon as I made the call this am 
Can anyone recommend a reflexologist that specialises in fertility care?

Becky- you sound so sad today  What would make you feel better? Have you considered having some acupuncture to help with your back pain and it might also help with your tx?I also found it quite therapeutic from a "state of mind" point of view. I hope that today improves for you and that you can focus on feeling healthy and ready for your tx 

Hope you girls already on your tx are feeling well today and feeling the  that I'm sending you

Love Pink x


----------



## emak

Morning girlies
Oh what another [email protected] day it is    thats another weeks holidays almost finished and not one nice day at all.
Awwwwwwww girls AF arrived yesterday  and i swear to god im in agony this morning i was getting this awful pain in my side not like  usual AF pains ,it was sooooooooooo bad i was crying but at least it has eased a good bit now  
Wezza and Pink Tulip im soooooooooo jealous of you both getting to start tx so soon and it will be great for the both of yous at least you will have a cycle buddy.Me thinks thats its gonna be a crazy month or so on ere.  
Girls think i better go and get myself in the shower im still sitting here in my P.Js ,what a lazy girl i am   but at least i have an excuse its the last day of my holidays !!
Chat later


----------



## bron11

Hi, sorry if i am butting in but new to this site and still trying to find my way around.
Had ivf failed cycle on 13th July.  Took 6 months off work, acupuncture, etc but still failed.  As yous live in N Ireland, can you advise me of any othe acupunctures that work in N Ireland to see if there may combine this with herbal med - may help for future try.  Thanks bron


----------



## weeza82

Hi Bron, welcome to the board! so sorry to hear of your failed cycle. Where did you get the acupuncture done? 

Loopy, i like your thinking    Better to have recent results to hand than having to go sort them. 

There seems to be quite a few here with Af at the one time. It's hard not to get your hopes every month, isn't it?  

Emak, glad the pain in your side has eased a bit. 

PT, my mum goes to a reflexologist and I think I will go see her too and see where she stands on fertility and can she recommend anyone if she doesn't specialise herself, so I will keep you informed. 

I rang Origin and my planning appt is 29th July   gosh, this is really happening   in a good way


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all.

Pink T - there is an excellent fertility spec. reflexologist in Newtownabbey. I met her at a stork group and she is lovely ( had her on struggle with IF). Her name is fiona - I'm sure i have her card at home if you want her number I'll dig it out for you.

I have my review appt in Origin next tues. and am dying to know whrn we can get started again!


----------



## EmerG

woohoo Weeza and PT great news!! Very exciting!!! It's all going to kick off here again!

Welcome Bron


----------



## shem

Evening everyone what another miserable day it's more like winter than summer. As Weeza pointed out there are quite a few of us with AF at the minute mine will be saying bye bye shortly thank goodness would love it if it didn't come back for say mm...9months or so  I suffer really bad from it and was worse this month because I could'nt take my usual horse pills lol all in the name of baby making let's hope.Weeza and PT It's great you girls are gonna be cycle buddies it's nice to have someone to compare notes with.Holly have you been having many side affects with spray Ive started getting terrible headaches but don't want to take alot of pain killersBron welcome to the board so sorry about your last tx  to everyone else


----------



## galaxy girl

that was supposed to be own struggle - not on in my earlier post!


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone,

i'm joining what seem s to be the AF club !!  never heard of so many of us at the same time.  mine seems to have crept up on me without warning - i usually get pains from about 1 week before, this time nothing not even a bad mood, tears, pain, spots  think my body is playing tricks with me as i've suffered every month for what seems like forever   

i'm so jealous of all you girls about to start tx - jealous but very happy and hopeful for you if that makes any sense at all  

Going to see sex and the city at the odyssey tomorrow with my mum, can't wait i hear its really good  

Betty xoxo


----------



## crazykate

Hello laydeeeees

Hope I find you all well?? 

Sorry I haven't been on for a while we lost DH's grandfather on 6th July quite suddenly and unexpectedly......DH and I went to take him his lunch and found him collapsed over his armchair (where it appears he had been since the previous evening).  Doc thinks he had a massive heart attack - he was 90 years old and I seriously thought he would live to 100.  He was a very fit and active man who used his bus pass to its fullest!  In fact he must have only been home off the bus when he passed away he had bought himself a new hat and was still had his coat and shoes on........I wish we had found him sleeping in the chair or in bed is was such a shock     - I've asked him for a little present from heaven.

As for tx it still goes on FET next thursday    About 3 bruises out of all injections and the patches leaving me feeling very tired and with a horrible taste in my mouth!

Just been out shopping for DH's birthday tomorrow and spent a complete fortune - can only hope he likes what I got (I can't tell you 'cos he reads the thread sometimes and it will spoil the element of surprise) 

Bron - first of all welcome to the mad house!!  There is an acupuncturist recommended by Origin, can't remember what she's called but I will find out for you though I think some the girls have used here before.

To everyone on tx, tww, or just starting the adventure - everything crossed for you all 

Kate


----------



## shem

CRAZYCATE so sorry to hear about your dh's grandfather it must have been a terrible time for you all Everything crossed for you for your FEToff to bed nitey nite girls xx


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone,

It's Friday again and this week has DRAGGED despite only being in work since Wednesday!

Kate, so so sorry to hear about your DH's granda, it must have been such a shock for you both to find him   especially if it happened so sudddenly and when he was so active   FET next Thurs then,       have they looked at your lining yet this time?

Morning everyone else 

Gah, so busy, such crap weather, not good. 

OKOK, I have a game to hopefully liven things up.... finish this sentence....

_Not a lot of people know this, but I am surprisingly bad at..._ opening packets of things, like packets of crisps, I don't exert enough force to open it, so I apply a bit more force and rip the darn thing apart, scattering crisps (or dogfood like this morning) all over the floor for Ruby to hoover up.


----------



## pink tulip

_Not a lotta people know this, but I am surprisingly bad at_... anything mathematical. Even the simplest of sums requires me to dig out my calculator. I hate anything mathematical and analytical....like spreadsheets......uuuuuggghhhhh! Hate the damned things.....always failed maths in school 

Cate - that is an awful experience to have found your grandfather in that state  It will take both of you a long time to get over that. I wish you lots of  for your FET. ....one door closes another one opens 

Off to see Mamma Mia this evening with DH and then we'll go out for our tea and a glass of wine....what a crazy life I lead


----------



## Trishy

Hi Ladies

So busy lately hardly have any time to talk.  Head off to Gran Canaria on Monday but have lots to do before then.

Kate - I am so sorry to hear about DH's Grandfather.  I think you can only look at it as he has had a good long and healthy life and stayed strong and active to the end, doing the things he wanted to do on his own, which obviously made him very happy.  I know this won't make it any easier for you both but you will have good memories of a fit and healthy man right to the end.

Weeza - so delighted to read you are starting treatment this month.  I have a good feeling for you  

PT - I am going to see Mama Mia tonight too in Banbridge.  Where are you seeing it?


----------



## pink tulip

We usually go to the lisburn cinema.....I'm looking forward to it...Cheeeeesssseeetastic


----------



## weeza82

Loopy, my mum goes to a reflexologist who she says is brilliant - the reflexologist bought someone in to do food tolerance tests on my mum and now mum knows she has a dairy intolerance (not just lactosem but dairy!) and no more milk, cream, ice-cream, milk chocolate or scones/pancakes/wheaten bread etc. She is sooo devastated at no more scones or pancakes, poor mum lol. Anyhooo, where was I? Yes, mum has goven me her number and I am going to ring and go for a consultation with her and see how she fares. I will keep you informed. She is just off the Cookstown/Dungannon road.

Trishy enjoy your hols you lucky thing, not at all envious!!! Are you away for a week or a fortnight? Hope you and you as well PT enjoy Mamma Mia!

_Not a lotta people know this, but I am surprisingly bad at...._ opening doors  I never have the handle down far enough as I try to open the door and end up "Oooomph" face first into a closed door


----------



## weeza82

I don't think she is as close to Cookstown as Tullylagan, but not far. I don't have her number on me but I will pm it on Monday. If you want it before then, pm me your number now sure.


----------



## weeza82

Right, I'm off for the weekend, just had an invite to a bbq tomorrow night, so I may partake in a few bevvies! Have a good weekend everyone and Trishy enjoy your hols 



MWAH!!!

Bye!!!


----------



## glitter girl

Weeza and PT, thats great that yous are starting tx so soon, the more the merrier!!

Injections are going well for me, I dont want to skud myself by saying that i've no side effects yet, i know its still early days.

AF due this weekend, im seriously hoping this will be the last one for a long time!!! 

Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## shem

Trishy enjoy your hols a little bit of sunshine would be lovely right nowWeeza enjoy the barby get the bevies in now while you can Im supposed to be going to DH's cousin's wedding reception next weekend and dreading it as everyone will be drunk and I will be sober and it does my head in it's a terrible thing to say but I'm used to drinking, DH says for us not to bother going and pretend Im sick as it's not fair on me he's so sweet Im considering it. PT I can't wait to see mama mia it looks excellent.Glitter girl glad the jabs are going well I still have another 2 weeks before I start jabbingOff to take some painkillers feel like Im about to explode! xx


----------



## emak

Hi everyone ,hope yous are all having a good weekend .........so far.Unfortunately im working ALL weekend 
Shem poor you pet hope the pain killers have kicked in,i was in a similar way yesterday but feeling a lot better today. 
Crazy kate so sorry to hear about your loss.Hope you and DH manage to enjoy his birthday and that he likes his surprise   .Good luck with the FET on Thursday   
Wezza love the big cocktail mrs ,thats really put me in the mood for a few,enjoy the bar-b-que and i really hope that the weather is a lot nicer where you are!!!
Trishy have a ball on your hols u lucky duck.Are you gonna go ahead with the FET that you mentioned a few weeks back
Pink Tulip enjoy the film tonite,i would love to see it but DH isnt too hot on the idea,so i will have to see if any of my friends wanna go or wait til its on dvd.
Glitter girl ,glad to hear that there has been no accidents yet with the jabs and that all is going well.Just imagine this will be the last AF for a very long time   YIPPEE!!!
Nothing much happening at my end,but i have made a decision i am defo starting back to weightwatchers next week ,hopefully on Monday.I am just massive at the moment and i feel myself getting bigger daily ,everyday i promise myself to "be good" but by the time 7 pm has come im raiding the cookie jar.I really dont have the will power to do it alone ,i know exactly what im to eat or not to eat as i have been going to ww on and off for a *very * long time and have all the books etc but at the moment i just cant seem to shake myself and i know i can do it ,as i lost 4 stone just before we got married ,but as most people who battle with their weight know the hard bit is to keep the weight off for good!!! I would guess that i have put on about a stone and a half of it,when i say guess i havent even weighed myself since xmas ,i usually do the jean test(tight/loose)but defo TIGHT at the minute 
So PT i will possibly be joining you shedding the pounds thread next week for a wee bit of extra motivation.
Gonna go as BB is starting soon.Have a good one!!!
Emma xx


----------



## shem

Morning girlsWhat another lovely morning. Had the most beautiful dream last nite I was pg and had a lovely big baby bump awh then I woke up can I go back to dream please  well have to go to work today how exciting. Hope you all have a good daySee ya later. xx


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls,

I am officially on DAY1 of our next ICSI cycle! The  has arrived with force this morning and so I will phone Origin on Monday morning to book our planning appt.
Mamma Mia was very good - lots of corny,cheesyness  If you're not into musicals generally, it wouldn't be for you. I do love them. However, I would say it isn't as good as Hairspray - I thought it was fab. Enjoyed it anyway and then back to Moira....went to the Ivory for dinner and a bottle of wine and then we were hom early to watch BB ( How sad!). Good riddens to the very- irritating- and- over-the-top Belinda belinda belinda 

The weather is really starting to get to me....it is bl**dy ridiculous....it sounds and looks like winter out there. I'm off to Sainsburys to pick up the groceries for my dinner party tonight and then get the apron on!

Glitter - good to hear that you're down-regging happily....I'm not far behind you now.... 

Have a great weekend girls - don't forget the sunblock!


----------



## Becky39

Morning Ladies ...

I know i know ive been MIA last few days. DH an i have had the week off so been catching up on some DIY. Not much else to report really, the weather is really getting me down - im back to work on Monday an u watch the weather turn nice  

Have my review appt at the RFC Tuesday week - dont know why im bothering tho - i just want to let rip an be done with them - close the door an get on with my next cycle at Origin - just waiting on my next AF (Due 3-4wks) an im starting again! Last time for us tho im afriad ..... hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky, if not then we have to accept our life as it is. I wont put myself thru this again, i know a lot of ladies go thru it more than 3 times, but i dont think i can - jeeze i cant afford it anyhow lol ....

Does anyone else feel like me .... im so scared that if it doesnt work that, thats it u know ... no more tx, no more hosp visits, do more dildo cams (i mean how am i gonna cope without them lol) no more 'oh when we have a baby we could be doing what they are' (looking on at other people) it will be like drawing a line under our life now an queing for a new one! Since we have been married (2006) our lives have revolved around tx an cycles an hosp visits an injections an drugs - what will married life be like without it all?? Each time i have had a BFN ive got myself back up (thinking i never would) an i have always faced it head on because i know i have always got that 'one more go' but this time is it .... no more goes - no more tries - no more going into 'Next' an admiring the baby clothes that i would be putting on our baby, no more dreams of a beautiful matching nursery - what are my dreams going to be made of then??


----------



## holly01

Hi girls back from shayne ward and he was fab!and geogrous  

c'mere just wanted to ask a wee question...got our invite this am to our nxt dr neighbours wedding on the 30th of august(which will be the day after my 2ww result)so no matter what the outcome of the treatment is the wedding will be  the last place me and DH will want to be so i want to know what we should use as our excuse   as we cant say away on hols as we want to be at home to do the test and DH will be workin anyways soanyone any gud ideas??
ye mite thing it's no big deal but our neighbours all live v close and we see them all the time throughout the day and i hate lying  as i know they will all talking about us thinking we are ODD!!!!!and we are SOOOO NOT HAHAAAA!!

must get out 4 a wee walk now and try and shed the treats  had at concert


----------



## mel28

Hi girls,

I haven't been on all week as computer broke and was so busy at work never got a chance to get on line there.  Delighted to see that so many of us are starting treatment at the minute, I'm just waiting on AF at end of month before making my phone call.

Crazy Kate, so sorry about your DH's granddad, its always upsetting to lose someone you love and especially so when its so sudden.   

I cannot believe its so cold at the moment, did no-one remind the sun its meant to visit us in July and august!!  Its making me miserable especially as we can't afford to go anywhere hot at the mo with tx and sis's wedding coming up.  i hope it picks up soon.  

one of my other sis's is coming home on Tue after being away from the end of Oct on a round the world trip.  I can't wait to see her!  She'll go mad when i tell her we've had a cycle of treatment though without telling her, at the time i thought it would be a nice surprise for her to come home and me be pregnant, lol, and then i didn't want to annoy her by telling her it failed in case she felt that she should be home plus i said that i would send her money if ever she needed it and i didn't want her to ever feel like she couldn't ask if we were having to pay for treatment. Anyway looking forward to seeing she, i bet she'll be all brown and skinny and the rest of us will look all pasty and white, cow!! 

Holly, could you say that you have a family wedding/ friend from work wedding the same day and have already agreed to go to it and then just take you and your dh off somewhere nice for the day?  If they are all at the wedding you just have to avoid them until the reception starts.

Delighted that belinda-belinda-belinda got the boot last night, think i would have murdered her long ago for that snoring!  having said that Rex is starting to annoy me a bit at the moment to, maybe he'll go next!

Anyone from Fermanagh or Armagh, I'm so excited about sunday, I'm originally from Fermanagh so keeping everything crossed at the mo for a good result but i don't really care if the do lose, they've beat Derry so i got to gloat at work and home so as far as I'm concerned they're fab!!!

I have to work this evening, so don't want to!! would love to be curling up on sofa to watch a dvd with some wine and a take away.  

I better go and do my groceries before then though, there is not a bite to eat in the house!

Chat soon, Mel xx


----------



## crazykate

Well it's absolutely gorgeous here today well at the minute anyways.......doesn't feel much like summer though  

Such a weekend my wee sister is back in hospital for the 4th time with another infection in her shunt - thankfully though no surgery required just antibiotics we hope.  

Got an appt on Monday with RVH for our NHS go - I take it this is when we will be placed on the waiting list - I'm South Eastern Board anyone any idea of the waiting times   

I have a "photo-shoot" at 8.10am on Monday with Origin too - when hopefully I will be told that everything is going to plan - well my tum looks like I'm about to have 2 AFs at once   I'm tired, snappy and irritable too - all a good sign - right  

Running out of places to put my patches too and only 2 really bad bruises from jabs  

Good luck to all of you starting out on tx - it's all very exciting, are there 3 or 4 of you cycling together?  I hope you all get your dreams  

Have a fab weekend all

Kate


----------



## kate z

Hi everyone 

just popped in to say hi. Crazykate congratulations on being PUPO good luck with your treatment.

I am EHSSB board ( not sure which one that is - eastern?) and I was put on the list a few weeks ago. The consultant Dr Boyle said the waiting list is about 13 months. I also signed up for private and he told me that would be three months roughly the end of September.

I am really excited but v nervous too - I am still on clomid at the mo this is my 8th cycle. I had a really good follicle this month and am now on the 2ww cd19  - I am tentatively hopefull this time as i had OV pains and have really sore boobs whereas usually i have no ovulation symptoms.  

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Kate x


----------



## Cate1976

Bron:  Welcome to the thread.

CrazyKate:       to you nad your DH.  Take time to grieve.

Holly:   that you get BFP.  Not sure of what excuse you could give.  Will let you know if I think of any.

As for me, I've gone down with that nasty cold that's going round.   and it's a nasty one.  Booked flights to Copenhagen on Thursday, am a bit annoyed though, after close call on Wednesday (dh came upstairs, I was on a travel website asking a question, I thought dh was going to bathroom only for him to walk in our bedroom, you've never seen a laptop be closed so quick, didn't dare risk booking flights so left it till Thursday and they'd gone up in price £110 more, it's the flight from Stansted-Copenhagen that's gone up and the flight Sransted-Belfast on return went up slightly).  Packing is going to be a nightmare, onbly way to do it is tell DH on morning of his birthday that we're going away for weekend then pack.  Talk about last minute packing, I might be able to get a  few bits packed but certaqinly not all of it.  Can explain buying new holdall by saying I've got it to use when I go over to England first week September.  So looking forward to weekend away, after what DH and I have been through the last 5.5 months it'll be great to have 5 gays of chilling and relaxing.


----------



## shem

hi everyonejust saying a quick hello waiting for dh to come back from playing golf. He got himself a new set of golf clubs and honestly he's like a child with a new toy.Crazycate hope all goes well at origin for you Kate good luck in your2ww Cate it's good your all systems go for your trip something to look forward toWell off now to relax and watch some dvd's.nite all xx


----------



## Cate1976

Obviously I need to make sure that clothes for Copenhagen are washed and dried which will be easy.  Hard part is once they're dry, I'll have to make sure DH doesn't wear them.  If I simply remove them from airer and put them in hot press, he's likely to get them out and wear them, if I put them in holdall and he asks for xxxxx shirt, how do I explain it, all he knows is we're going out for the day on his birthday.  If push comes to shove, I could possibly get him a couple of new t shirts but he's got loads already.  Any bright ideas?  I'll be getting up round 9ish on morning of his birthday, that'll give him enough time to pack his hand luggage.  We're getting 3.25pm bus out of Omagh.  Other thing is it was on DH's birthday last year that we sw my Nan for the last time and if I'm a bit down, I know where I'll be headed.


----------



## Annie70

Wow - things have been really moving here for some of youse!

Weeza - great to hear that you're taking the plunge (not into cocktails, I mean!) and Pink Tulip, that you're ICSI'ing it again. Wishing you all the best girls!!

Good luck Kate Z - hope this is your month!  

CrazyKate - sorry to hear about your dh's grandfather's death - it must have been quite a shock. Great to hear that you're cycling again. 

Cate1976 - Copenhagen will be a great break - haven't been for years though! Don't worry if dh doesn't have the perfect assortment of T's, I'm sure he'll enjoy it regardless of how he's garbed out.

Well, girls, I had a bad scare a few days ago when I woke up one morning to discover that I was bleeding heavily. It continued so I rushed to ER to get checked over. To cut a long story short, 2 ultrasounds and umpteen internal examinations showed that our lo was unaffected and in fine fettle but that my cervix was soft.  As this is not good for being only 17-wks pg, I was sent home with strict instructions for 1-wk bed rest. So, go back next week to have cervix checked out again. It's been the scariest moment of my life, compounded by dh being away. Luckily, he came back this morning. I am just  ing that our lo hangs in there. What a rollercoaster!

And, isn't it typical - I had just booked my flights back to Dublin (going home for last two weeks in August)? Of course, I hadn't got round to booking insurance...


----------



## shem

Morning everyone It's nice to see a bit of sunshine when you wake up.Annie you poor thing what a worrying time for you just you keep resting glad your DH is home now and he can pamper you. It seems to be quite common to have some bleeding through pg It's happened to some of my friends same symptoms as you and LO doing fine all though still you can't help worring have a big   Well not much happening here it seems like Ive been on this spray forever can't wait to move on to the next stage of stimming still another week and a bit to go. Still undecided about going to DH's cousin's wedding party nexy weekend I think I would prefer not to go but then part of me feels guilty I hate lying to people but this is more important oh a dilemma


----------



## holly01

Hi Shem,hows it goin?i also feel like yrs on this spray,love the last one in the evenin and then i am free till nxt morn    cant wait to get stared on the injections  
i also get slight headaches like wee air bubbles in me head  
seems like me and u are in the same situation re:the wedding  DH told our friends we are going to Galway  so now we will have to be away on test day(if we make it that far!)not sure how i feel about that to be honest   maybe it would be good to be away from all the enquiring eyes of family etc ??what do ye think?we will prop just go to our moby and chillax!

Cate lucky u headin on ure hols,DH will be so chuffed!hope ye have a grt time both of u

Crazykate so sorry to hear of ure loss  

hi to everyone else hope u are enjoyin the wend


----------



## shem

Hey Holly I think you should just go away to your moby Im off work on hols when wer'e due to test all being well which Im really glad about because last time I was'nt and I was a total nut in work  and everybody kept asking what was wrong then of course I burst into tears and then 2 days before test day I could'nt take anymore and bought a pg test and got bfn dh had already arranged for his mum and brother to come to our house to watch football we're all man u mad!(they didn't know about tx) it was too late to cancel so he had to tell them I was in bed sick it was awful so i think it's better if it's just you and dh so no matter what the outcome   it's bfp it's just the two of you.


----------



## Fionab

I haven't been on for the last few days as I have been so tired with the stimms so I'll not be able to do catch up with all I have missed.

Crazykate, good luck for ET on Thursday   that is the day of our EC so we can send each other good vibes!

Cate, could you tell DH that is shirt isn't washed or dryed yet if he asks for a specific one.

Annie, good to hear from you.  I'm glad that you and LO are doing well after your scare, that must have been terrible for you.

Shem, I know what you mean about being on spray for ages!!  Once you start stimms time seems to fly.  Could you just go for a short time to the wedding?

Holly, at least if you are at your moby then it is almost like home so it might be easier to test than if you were away for the weekend.

We are nearly there, our scan is on Tuesday morning and EC on Thursday.  I'm excited but scared at the same time.  It will be strange having a different doctor at RFC but fingers crossed for this week.  I am really tired but trying to get out for walks to keep myself fit.  I'm also listening to the IVF Companion CD as well to try and keep relaxed, it is working so well that I fell asleep in the middle of it last night!!
Fiona


----------



## shem

Fiona your time has come round so quick is your scan on tuesday morning your 1st scan? I have 2 before EC. I have been having terrible headaches so hoping they dissapear when stimms start. Have been thinking about going to the wedding party for a little while but trouble is when DH gets a few drinks he may not want to go home he might say he will but I know him too well.


----------



## Fionab

Shem

I am only having 1 scan before EC.  The nurse said you only have these scans to check you are not going to be in danger of OHSS.  On my other two cycles I had 2 scans but this time they must have decided I am not at risk.

The headaches should go once you start stimms.  Make DH drive to wedding then he can't drink!!!

Fiona


----------



## shem

Fiona I was wondering because the 1st time I knew it was to prevent ohss and this time Im on higher doseage of drugs so the risk could be greater. DH driving would be the answer only  we live 5mins away from the venue but will have a talk to DH about it after all he was the one saying it was'nt fair on me how we are in this together and I suppose he should'nt really be drinking anyway although he keeps saying it makes no difference. xx


----------



## Cate1976

Fiona, good one in theory but DH tends to put his clothes in washer.  Airer is in kitchen so he'd know when they're dry.  Going to Belfast tomorrow to try and get a couple of things including wheely holdall.  11 days to go and counting, leaving Omagh on the Thursday afternoon and getting last flight to Stansted then getting first flight Stansted-Copenhagen on the Friday. 

Annie, last 2 weeks of August is till a month away so you might be ok to fly home.  Your gp might want you to take extra precautions but I wouldn't panic yet.  Get as much rest as you can.


----------



## Lesley08

Hi all,
Hope everyone is enjoying July ( not that it is great!!!). 

Annie hope you are well and all my best wishes are with you what a bloody hassle after everything else!!

Its two weeks until I go to the Czech Rep and still i live in hope that I might get pg before then!! Im looking forward to getting everything sorted but Im also aware that every month brings me closer to the reralisation that if Im to have a child it must be a child from someone else. This is hard especially when you are relatively healthy and fit and really feel that you should have a few extra years!!! Im soooo glad to be alive at a time when at least the option is there but Im also sad that I need it!!!

Hope you are all well I know I have been absent of late but this reflects my horrendous work schedule and the difficulties Im having with the donor egg scenario.

Lesley xx


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, happy Monday! I am in nice form today as there was a brilliant song on the radio on the way to work this morning, Roy Orbison " I drove all night". A brilliant sing-along song that always cheers me up!

PT 
 HEY CYCLE BUDDY  yay for ringing Origin today! Glad you enjoyed Mammia Mia! How was the dinner party and what did you make?

Annie, I was thinking about you over the weekend and how I hadn't seen you for a while! OMW, that must have been sooooo scary   If your cervix is still soft next week, what can they do, will they consider a cervical stitch? SO gald to hear you are a bit better now and I hope your DH is waiting on you hand and foot!

Glittergirl, glad all your injections are going well so far and yay for the last AF for a long time  

Shem and Holly, have you tried the "vodka and white" trick? Keep buying lemonade and pretending it's a v&w or if someone buys a round, try and get trid of the vodka by spilling it, tipping it on the floor, switching it for an empty glass etc and continue drinking the white.

Holly, someone has already answered you, but I would have suggested going to the neighbours ceremony only and say you had a prior engagement like a family do, uni friends wedding etc to go to in the evening, so you at least have shown your face. Glad you enjoyed Shane Ward !

Mel, how lucky is your sister! You must be so excited to see her again. Where all has she been?

Kate,    for your photo-shoot at Origin  I really hope it all goes well today and then full steam ahead for Thursday!! I hope your sister is ok and the antibiotics are doing their thing. My cousin has a shunt and used to have awful bother with it, but thankfully not the last few years.

Cate, hope you formulate a plan to keep your Dh off the Copenhagen trail!!!

Fiona     for you this week, I hope Tues and Thurs both go well for you and I will be thinking about you    Is the hypnotherapy CD good then? 

Lesley, is it only 2 weeks till you go to Brno? Is that for inital appts or tx?

Morning to everyone else and I hope you can all make the most of this lovely morning!

I had a busy weekend folks and it was great. Saturday night we went to my brother's girlfriends house for a bbq, my sis and LSB was there and I may have drunk too much..... In fact when I pulled out the bottle of Kola Cube Quickies and started shots with everyone, I may have passed my limit....... Especially when DH dragged me out of bed at 7am yesterday morning  His bosses wanted him to take his truck down to Irvinestown yesterday for the annual Truck Convoy, to raise money for Marie Curie. It was actually quite a good day, loads of people out watching us, 400 lorries, nice scenery and weather just a hugely uncomfortable passenger seat in the lorry  but I made use of the bunk and caught up on some sleep 

BTW, my sis got her hair coloured on Sat and was drinking wine on Sat night. It may have been an elaborate ruse to keep her pregnancy under wraps, but if she was drinking, is she taking the p!ss or what?


----------



## pink tulip

Hi everyone!

Weeza - glad to hear you had a boozy weekend  with lots of fun.....after a couple of weeks there'll be no more booze for me and you, girlfriend....so enjoy it while you still can! Sounds like you're in great form and you were probably ready for a blow-out 

Fiona - thinking of you for your scan tomorrow....hope you have lots of nice follies getting ready to make a baby 

Lesley - not long to wait now for your trip to Brno....what exactly happens once you go over? Do you have to make many trips over after that?

Shem - if I were you I would either
a) go to the wedding ceremony and explain that you have another wedding to go to in the afternoon ( one of your best friends from uni or work)
b) make your apologies and don't go - explain that you are having a gynae day procedure and need to rest on that day. I always find the gynae excuse avoids any further questions 

Well - I have my planning appt on 29th July at 1.30pm.....isn't that the same day as you Weeza?  What time are you going...maybe we'll make it into a lunch meeting  Looking forward to getting started again but already having that nagging anxious feeling and fear that it won't work. 

Had our friends over for a meal on Saturday night - made Thai green chicken curry and beef stroganoff with rice, baked potatoes and salad. Even if I do say so myself... it was yummy. I also made the only dessert I can make - individual melt in the middle chocolate puddings with strawberry sauce and icecream    Hence my a*se hasn't gotten any smaller this weekend  Felt a bit ropey all day yesterday on the couch with a red-wine head. Must say, generally feeling a bit low in my mood, not quite sure what is eating at me...... 

Love PTulip x


----------



## weeza82

Hiya, 

I've been lonely here all day by myself  

Loopy, what did you get DH? Good for you just turning up at RFC   why the hell not! 

PT your dinner party sounds yummy, I love Beef Stroganoff soooo much. My dad makes a rockin version that no-one else has ever been able to duplicate as well as his   My planning appt is next Tuesday as well at 2pm!!!! Is your Dh going to it? Dh has the day booked off to come with me. DH and I are trying to keep our hopes up with ludicrous talk of twins and "this time next year.." but we re trying to remember to be realistic with it. It's just so much more fun thinking about babies than BFNs. What to do? 

My sister e-mailed me earlier to see did her ruse of apple and raspberry juice in a wine bottle look convincing on Sat night..... yes actually it did. But I;m really peeved because this is the first time she has contacted me since she told me and she asks me that (As you can probably tell, still not quite over the selfish/angry stage yet).


----------



## weeza82

I don't think she did know what to say before, but STILL!!! I can't say that much, because I haven't contacted her either   TBH I avoided her on Sat night, not quite able to look her in the eye yet or talk to her.... DH feels the same..... God, we are turning into recluses and totally  burying our heads in the sand..... next thing we will be the creepy old couple with loads of cats (despite my terrible allergy) who the local kids are afraid of but not that afraid to throw eggs at the house under the cover of darkness.......


----------



## weeza82

Ah, I dream of such fertility and the thought of a free pregnancy..........


----------



## shem

Evening girlsWeeza you crack me up i've needed a good laugh all day where you would have cats I would have rabbits lol seriously though Im sure things with your sister will get easier just give it some time and you'll be announcing your BFP  The vodka trick is a gooden I actually drink peach shnapps sometimes so I could use that.PT thanks for your suggestions on wedding still don't know what to do need to make my mind up quick cause if Im going need to get the ole fake tan on. Your dinner sounds scrumptious especially the desert.Loopy good on ya for phoning RFC they mess us about enough.RE:wedding last year we went to DH's brother's wedding and DH drove and I was well pi**ed he kept saying to me come on were going home and I was like in 10mins so I know only too well what'll happen and who could blame him. Lesley not long for you now fingers crossed Fiona good luck for tomorrow hope everyone else is well


----------



## Fionab

Shem, if you live so close then it will also leave it hard for you to avoid going to the wedding party.  It was nice of DH to think about saying you were sick.  

Lesley, good luck for treatment, it seems to have come up really soon

Weeza, the CD is good.  It is a hypnosis/meditation cd designed specifically for IVF.

PTulip, good luck for appointment on 29th.  Don't worry about feeling like that, you will have a wide range of doubts and optimisim up to the cycle starts.

Loopy, I know what you mean about peeing on the sticks for the fertility monitor, I gave up and used a container to collect it and used that instead - sorry if TMI!!!

Fingers crossed for tomorrows scan, hopefully it will be all systems go for Thursday.
Fiona


----------



## bron11

Thanks for all your replies.  I used Sharon Campbell for my acupuncturist, she was really good and helpful, would also do electro acp if i requested it.  Went for 6 months and was hoping this would increase my chances of conceiving but it was not so.  Also tried reflexology with Hilary Cambell, not for me but Bowen was.  Hilary now helping me to check my Basal Body Temp, which is runs at highest 35.9 to lowest 31.8.  No clear pattern.  She suggested getting my thyroids tested given low reading, short periods - plan to do this.  She also does acupuncture, might try it with her as she also does treatment plans and reviews.  Something different for me.

Can any one give advice on BBT or Thyroid testing, got some threads and doing research into this so any help appreciated.  Thanks bron


----------



## emak

Hi girls hope you all had a great weekend.Mines sucked cause i had to work  
PT and Wezza i sooooooooo wish that i was about to start tx this month also,i really want to ring the rfc to see what the craic is but i have told myself that im not gonna ring til August and its fecking killing me,but i just know that if i give in (which i possibly will)that i will just end up being disappointed.So i *have* to be strong. 
DH and I went out shopping today and HE spent an absloute fortune on clothes ,i spent NIL not very happy at all ,but i felt that since i was just starting my diet it would be pointless buying clothes for me as obviously i will be *3* sizes smaller very soon    
Im heading to Belfast on Wednesday as i have an appitude test for the civil service,its just a crappy temp job but it would be better than nothing when im made redundant ,to be honest i think im using it as an excuse to go John Lewis as i havent been yet and as DH wont be with me i can shop in peace 

Hi Bron sorry cant help you out re thyroid testing but im sure someone on ere can .
Fiona hope that all goes well tomorrow with the scan,you must be really excited at this stage  that all goes well.
Loopy good for you using your inicitivate (sp?) and getting your fsh redone im thinking if im still waiting for tx at the end of the year i will get mine done again as it will have been almost a year by then.
Annie hope you are feeling ok after your scare.How awful it must have been espically as your DH wasnt at home.You take it easy girl and put your feet up ,and i really hope that you still get to have your trip home.
Dh and I are dog hunting at the moment,we are looking for a golden cocker spaniel .PT i think it was you that had a litter a while back ,will pm you with a few ? if you dont mind. Have been told to be very careful where we buy as there is so many *****es that are over bred etc and to watch out for puppy farms etc so any advice girls would be greatly apprecieted.
Getting tired now ,need my beauty sleep.
Goodnite xxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza: Love your expression of Copenhagen Trail. I'd just like to get pg rather than be the one hearing pg announcements, if it's not family/friends, it's some celeb pg or got babies born recently, some cases both. I'm pleased for all my friends and family who've had babies since DH and I started ttc but so wish DH and I could have had a LO among them. Feb 05 makes it harder and I never expected that one to rear it's head.

Went to Belfast today and went to quite a few places for wheely holdall including Forestside mall and Boucher Road Retail park. As last resort, went into Debenhams and got a holdall which is slightly smaller than I was looking for reduced from £70 down to £25 but it doesn't have wheels. Phoned Mum to ask what she thought and she said it sounded good and by only taking what we'll need, it should be big enough. Only thing could be carrying it but http://www.design-go.com/en/detail_38866.html will solve that and I've seen it on sale airside at Dublin vut will buy it online. When I paid for it, I asked if the stuff inside it could be removed to make getting it home and hid easier. Told DH I got something to go with his birthday present. Got home and door from hall into lounge was shut so I was able to bring it upstairs and hide in small built in wardrobe in our room. Also got a guidebook for Copenhagen which had a pull out map in it. It's only small so is hidden in box I've got beside bed. Biggest problem is still getting everything organised and packed. Will do what I can whenever DH is out but he's off work sick at the moment (has been for last 2 weeks with what started out as stomach bug that's going round then the cold and now back to his stomach, he's had tests done. So far he has protein in urine, blood tests are clear, just waiting on other. He had tests done last November for IBS, Coeliacs (sp?) and  C. Those results came back clear on the 2 C's so medication was prescribed for symptoms which point to IBS. Googled protein in urine last night and seems most likely is infection somewhere. Let's just say I'm doing some serious  at the moment.


----------



## weeza82

Morning,

I thought it was Saturday today   when the alarm went I was soooo convinced it was Saturday. That's not good is it 

Fiona, hoping your scan goes well today     and by Thursday it will be all go! The CD is good, my copy arrived yesterday and I listened to it last night 

Kate, hope your scan went well yesterday morning and it all systems go for you as well with a good thick comfy lining for those embies    

Cate, good to hear you are getting sorted for your lovely trip away.

Emak, love your thinking, you WILL be 3 sizes smaller soon and have to buy loads of lovely small clothes     good luck for your aptitude test tomorrow, even though it's temporary, it could lead to a permanent post  and hope you get a lovely pup soon to cuddle 

Just to remind me it's Tuesday.....


----------



## crazykate

MOOOOORNING Ladies......... 

How are we all today?

Origin update - all systems go!!  FET on Thursday at 2.50pm.......woooooohoooooo   

RVH update - appt. at 10.50am, sat and sat and sat and sat for AN HOUR before I had to go and find out what was going on by which stage i was   - Dr. Williamson came out about 10 mins later to say.......wait for it....... I was filling in paper work for you - what!!!! She spent a hole 10 mins max with us - I was jumping to say the very least!!  Anyway the upshot of it was no "photo shoot" as I had had a very successful morning's work at Origin - Origin had given me all the info that the RVH require from last tx so we are now officially on the waiting list which for any of you who are on the South Eastern Region is, according to Dr. Williamson, 10 months!!!!! 

Fionab - Good luck hun is your ET today or tomorra  - Everything that's positive coming your way           

Is anyone else close to ET yet 

Awk......Weeza thought I was gonna beat you to it this morning


----------



## pink tulip

Good morning ladies,

Kate - Wonderful news about your FET on Thursday...I am soooo excited for you.    winging it's way from me to you.2ww about to commence....woohoo 

Bron - Can you let me know the details of the reflexologist - Hilary Campbell and Bowen...?? I am dying to get started with some reflexology but can't find anyone. Does anyone have the number for Fiona who does rfology in newtonabbey....if so please can you give it to me? Thanks....

Girls - pleased to let  you know that my dark mood has lifted  and the real happy me has re-emerged  I suppose I could say it might have been hormonal as my AF is just about to leave me. Whatever it was, it's gone thank God! Even DH was remarking on how happy I was last night 

Dragon's Den is back on - HURRAHHH! - don't you just love Deborah Meeden's scowling face and sharp-tongued attacks...class. The one last night with the line down the middle of the sheet took me to the fair 

Off to do some work now and then off to get my legs and eyebrows de-fuzzed in the beauticians - be warned there may be a sharp decline in the worlds wax supplies from 3pm onwards


----------



## bron11

Her name is Hilary Campbell-Martin, works during the day so i seen her in the evenings at her home. pm me for my number and just tell her i passed it on, she wont mind, really nice.  She takes a real good med history, so tell her all, even if not fetility related.  She can make up drops, to help with things like stress.  Give her a ring.  Hope this helps.  Hilary undertakes a whole range of alternative med, including Bowen, acupunture and reflexology.  Bron.


----------



## shem

Morning girlsWell off work today so have just been to tesco to get the shopping and then getting my hair cut later and will squeeze some housework in somewhere inbetween.Crazykate that's great news all go now for thursday PT glad your feeling better my AF always makes me miserable it's a big ugly Hope everyone else is ok. xx


----------



## pink tulip

I thought you may find this website useful

http://www.fht.org.uk/MainWebSite/Homepage7b0de317.aspx?Map=D0FAF8ABDB6468501877A861B18CD4BA

it allows you to search for registered therapists for holisitic treatments in your area

Hey - Guess what.....I'm getting my belly button pierced today  I think I'm going through a mid-life/childless crisis  

/links


----------



## bron11

Thanks for that info.  Hope your piercing goes well.


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all.

Had my review at Origin this am. Dr.F thinks BFN was just bad luck... So we are starting again with a fresh cycle ( hopefully) in Oct as we our now going on holidays in Sept. 
cause of over stimm they are putting me on the short protocol this time - which seems to mean stimms first - no down reg injections!! Yeah!! and whole process to EC is roughly 10 days!!
Have to get an AMH test done next week to confirm that is what is appropriate - so good to have a plan again.

Kate - so pleased all is on for thursday. Can't believe you have been waiting so long to officially be PUPO!

PT i have number at home for Fiona somewhere and will dig it out for you.


----------



## shem

Hey Loopy Im just back from hairdressers too no waxing though although the garden could do with a trim lolGalaxy Girl that is brill news about your tx can't believe it's so short sounds good to me this d/r malarchy for 4wks is driving me


----------



## pink tulip

Jeez girls - I was obviously in the mood for a bit of pain today. Have had the old belly button pierced and I have a lovely little diamond ring thingy in it. It wasn't too sore although it's sore now  and I'm heading for the gym.....me thinkks there'll be no sit ups tonight 
Also been and had the hairy legs sorted out- I'm like a plucked turkey ( with a pierced belly-button)  

Ready for some nakedness now


----------



## weeza82




----------



## shem

Oh PT your piercing sounds so cooool I would love to get a tatoo but am too scared of the pain can stick all that proding around down below but think I might pass out if I was getting a tat done big whimp I am


----------



## bron11

Shem
Getting a tat is not that bad, i have 3 done different parts of my body.  It is not painless but it is certainly bearable.  Try a small one, then you will be hooked!


----------



## Annie70

Interesting type of workouts you must be into, Pink Tulip. Since when has nakedness been carte blanche at gyms?


----------



## pink tulip

We're all very funny this evening i must say  The nakedness bit has gone right out of my head now that the antiseptic is wearing off and my belly-button is the only hot and throbbing thing around here


----------



## emak

OH PT all this talk of nakedness and hot throbbing "things" has really got my mind racing   
You brave girl getting the belly button done ive always fancied it but my belly is way to big and flabby  but i have a small tattoo on my lower back its one of those temp ones thats only supposed to last about 5 years .........i have it about 6 or 7 years with no sign of it even fading a wee bit  it is done the same way as a "real" tattoo with the neddle and all but its not supposed to go in as deep,not in my case i think.


----------



## shem

Bron alot of my friends have tats and say it's not that bad but I have a habit of fainting and I would make a big fool of myself if I plucked up the courage to get one doneEmak where did you get your temp tat done one that fades away would suit me nicely


----------



## Fionab

Emak, good luck for interview tomorrow 

Cate, glad you got your bag and guide book sorted, I'm sure that you are excited by now.

Kate, glad everything is good for Thursday.  Good luck for FET.  

Pink tulip, glad you are feeling better.  Hope piercing isn't too painful

Shem, glad you had a good day off

Galaxy girl, that sounds good if the treatment cycle is only 10 days.

Loopy, I hate waxing as well but it has to be done!!  It is sorer if you are close to your AF.

Scan went well today.  Have just taken Pregynl, so all ready for Thursday morning.  Did anyone else find it hard to break the bottles of solution and powder, we ended up with glass in one of our solution bottles but luckily we had a spare one.
Hi to everyone else
Fiona


----------



## shem

Great news Fiona was thinking about you all day. Did they give you a tool to break open your bottles I was given one they're fairly new but nurse told me they were'nt that great and to only use it if I wanted.


----------



## weeza82

Morning, 

LOL at all the nekkid and hot throbbing things      

For the record, I have no tats and only my ears pierced  

Emak good luck for your interview today, remember, YOU ROCK and sooo deserve this interview!

Loopy   sweetie!!!! Hope you enjoy your day. Ooooh, tell us a bit about your wedding, your dresses, any funny things, honeymoon etc. please!

Fiona     soo much for you for tomorrow morning!!

Kate, thinking about you as well for tomorrow     

Morning to everyone else   

Our air con in the office has broken    it's ten to nine and it's already bl00dy unbearable, we will all be going home like sweaty bettys   in between passing out with the heat!


----------



## emak

Girls thanks for all the good luck messages.........think i need all the luck i can get.
Shem i got the temp tatt done in a beauty salon in Claudy but i think there must other places in NI that do them,but as i said earlier mines doesnt seem to be too temp!!!
Gonna go now and get myself organised ,feeling a wee bit nervous but looking forward to going to House of Fraser later not John Lewis  like i said in an earlier post.
Cathch up with you all later on .
E  xx


----------



## pink tulip

Hey Ladies -

It's a lovely summers' morning and I'm loving it!  Although not so good in a sweaty office Weeza lol 

Fiona - Glad to hear you're all set for your egg collection. Just for future ref and for anyone else doing it - if you look at the neck of the glass vile for the pregnyl, there is a little dot on one side of it ( this is a weak spot). Hold the spot facing you and push with your 2 thumbs and it breaks away nicely.

Kate -   

Emak - Best of luck for the interview. I'm helping my DH prepare for his 3rd stage interview with a new company....now that he's got to this stage he has prob got it but he needs to be sh** hot nonetheless.

Belly button is feeling fine today, not as sore, thankfully. I have to say it is given me more motivation than ever to get my tummy in better shape - whatever it takes to get a few pounds off 

Have a great day girls xx


----------



## EmerG

hello ladies

Emak good luck for the interview today

PT you're very brave, aside from the fact that my belly is one part of me that would never be fit for showing off, I don't think I'd be good with the pain! My sis has hers done but she is a skinny wee size 8 and I'm definitely not!

Fiona good luck for tomorrow, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. We had a similar problem with opening the bottles, you'd think they would invent an easier way of doing it! glad you got it all sorted anyway

Kate good luck for you for tomorrow as well, everything crossed for you too! Its great that there is lots of stuff happening around here again

Annie it sounds like you had quite a scare last week, hope all is OK with you now, my nerves would have been wrecked. In fact my nerves are actually wrecked at the thoughts of our 7 week scan tomorrow in case something is wrong even though I have no reason to think that there is a problem. But sure its natural I suppose. Just keeping fingers crossed. 

Hope everyone else is well

Emer x


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Girls

Hope you all well 

I hate to bring the mood for the day down  but am having a bit of a run in with the unspoken world of depression 

Unfortunately i have suffered with it on and off for years but have been doing really well for the last 2 but due to several family & personal problems (incl my up coming fx) it has 

hit again with a vengance 

I know its not a subject everyone feels comfortable talking about but as my GP has put me back on meds i`m concerned if this will affect my tx although it proably wont be until 

dec/jan time

Anyone else any experience or advise

Yella


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls,

Long story short, Ive had 5 Icsi attempts, 2 BFP, one ended in a M/c & the other an ectopic.  We have completed our adoption course, & we are waiting to start our home study. I was wondering if there is anyone out there who knows how long it takes to adopt in N.Ireland?  Or if any of you girls are considering it?

Your help would be appreciated 

Lots of love 
W


----------



## yellazippy

Thanks Lou

It can make you feel like a bit of a freak 

Waking up in the morning with an overwhelming feeling of sadness that you have no rational explanation for

My DP is great but it so hard to explain and im constantly apologising for being miserable which is making him sad & helpless as he says he doesn`t know what to do so he just hugs

me to death the sweetheart that he is  but i catch him sometimes looking so lost and bewildered i hate myself 

Thanks for listening i dont talk to anyone about how it makes me feel apart from my DP so it great just to have a rant and get it all out 

I know by about 3pm the mood will lift a little and by 6.30 i`ll feel almost human 

Sorry i haven`t done any personals but am thinking of you all

Yella


----------



## Annie70

YellaZippy  - I had a bad spell of depression about 6 years ago.  It was horrendous and went on for far too long. So, big hug to you, pet  . I totally recognise when you say that DP keeps asking what he can do and you don't know what to say. Dh kept saying that to me and I would just look blankly and think, "Don't youi think that I wish that I knew what was wrong too?." But, mornings are worst of all, at least they were with me. It was so hard to get moving. I would take the meds, takes about 4-6 wks to feel the effect anyways, and the most important thing is that you feel good for your next tx. Hopefully, it's just a little bad spell and well, if the meds help, then you can go ahead with tx. Without it, you may not feel up to it.  
You can PM me any time about it - don't hesitate!

Fiona - I can't believe how fast your d/regging and stims have gone and it's your turn once again. Hope that this is your  .

CrazyKate - babydust for your FET on Thursday!

And, LoopyOne,   - it's so cute hearing you remince about your wedding.  Have a great day with dh!! 

EmerG - good luck with your scan, seems like you have been waiting for ages on it - when is it? I was out of my mind last wk with worry but am trying to remain positive as I have a long way to go. Worrying will not help me rest up at all. 

Weeza - was just thinking of you as the reception for my wedding next month is in the Cohannon. Haven't  been there in years - what is it like? It's a small wedding, I think, as my friend (like me) has been living away for years. 

Hello everyone else, today is humid but looks like there's going to be more thunder and lightning! I hate lightning.


----------



## weeza82

Yellazippy, sorry to hear you are having a hard time   

wannabeamummy, welcome to the board, unfortunately I have no knowledge of the adoption process in NI, but I hope though it, all your dreams come true  

Loopy, your wedding sounds lovely and hope you enjoy the rest of your day! Thankfully the BO isn't a problem yet, but there is still 3 hours before work finishes  

Emer, good luck for the scan tomorrow      it will be so magical for you!

PT hope the interview preparation is going well     for your DH

Annie, OMG, I live about a mile away from the Cohannon!! The shop beside it is my local (where I read themags, but don't buy   )It's nice and is really good for smaller weddings. I will stand outside and wave frantically at the pregnany women that day!!


----------



## EmerG

Thanks Annie and Weeza, scan  is tomorrow at 8.10am. Roll on 5pm to get this day over!!!


----------



## pink tulip

Yella - I understand a bit of what you are going through as my Dad used to suffer from depression and I had a brief bout last year. It is certainly not helped by IF. The best thing that I did was have some counselling....and I would really recommend it as it is so hard to expect out DH/DP to be able to listen to all our woes and give advice etc. Do you know that there is a Fertility Counselling Service in Belfast and it is free....it's to deal with all  your problems not just those directly affecting tx. Their number is 02890736081 and they are based out near IKEA. I have a leaflet on it if you want to PM me I can give you more details. If you started doing something like that now, you should be able to improve things drastically before you start your tx   

Wannabeamummy - sorry I can't really help as we aren't at that stage yet. I suggest starting a separate thread within the "Ireland" section to try to get the relevant people's attention.

Weeza - LOL -   God love the pregnant women around Dungannon. They'll be thinking you 
Oh and I hope you're not smelling too bad yet


----------



## Annie70

Weeza - my wedding is on Friday, August 29 so you may be at work! Still, if you wish to stand outside waving all day, I would be very flattered and will def. keep an eye open for you!  I actually saw the little newsagent on their website - aw - no idea it was 'yours'. We could meet for a newsagent sess after (given as I can't have a 'real' sess at the wedding). Still can't work out why I have never been - take it Cohannon is is small and didn't have discos and the like when I was a teenage disco dancing queen??

Well, this is a bad week - just got word that my 88-year old FIL is in hospital, very weak. He has prostrate cancer, things were controlled but now it has gone onto the bone. My SIL thinks he won't ever be out and might only last another few days. I am so gutted and feel so bad that didn't go with dh and ds to visit them in April. But, I had just done IVF and was in the tww and wanted to take things easy. Now dh is thinking of flying back to Sweden asap and me not supposed to leave the house. Just to top things off, we currently have dh's Swedish friend visiting us - she's a pet and has helped out a lot - but was supposed to stay another 10 days. Oh boy!!


----------



## shem

Hi girlsWell it's nice to have a day without any rain feels a wee bit more like summer. Well work was boring today all I could think about was this time next week I'll be starting stimms and moved to the next stage.EMAK hope your interview went well  LOOPY your wedding sounded lovelyFiona and Kate good luck tomorrow  PT glad you belly is not too soreEmer good luck tomorrow will be thinking of you Yella sorry I can't give you much help although my cousin suffers from depression and Ive seen 1st hand what it can do but wer'e all here  for youWannabeamummy welcome Weeza hope you've had a shower! lol Annie so sorry to hear about your FIL everything seems to happen at once but you'll get through it Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## bron11

Evening to all, i also apologise for bring mood down but completely stressed out, need some advice.  From reading other threads i have heard that the waiting list for NHS treatment at Royal is running around 3 years not the the one that they told us.  As I turn 40 in May will this mean that I will be kicked of the list?  Presently I cannot afford another go.  I am also so cross with Royal as given that I paid for private they could have told me that my best odds would have been to go for asisted hatching, given my age, and high FSH levels.  

I also been for a thryoid test today with GP and hoping that this will indicate I have a problem which may be affecting my infertility - clutching at straws!!  Why did no GP or consultant consider doing this first given my Basal Temp is runing 34.5 - 31.5.  

Asked GP about waiting list, no help, they also not aware if their  practice would pay for drugs even for private IVF as some others have (see financial thread for more info).

Has anyone had any advice on the above.  Thanks bron


----------



## emak

Hi girls you have been a busy lot today. Well the appitude test went well there was only 1 test which was a literacy test ,no maths thank god!!! I got all the questions answered and i "think" that they were all correct ,so i will just have to wait and see  they said we should hear from them in a couple of weeks.
Loopy    hope you have a good ole time tonite 
Shem next week will be on ya before you know it,wishing you all the luck in the world Mrs.
Annie sorry to hear about you fil ,try not to feel guilty about not visiting in April ,as you said you were on the 2ww and i dont think that a long flight from Canada to Sweden would have been advisable at the time    
Yella so sad to hear of your troubles,depression is an awful thing to have to deal with,try not to keep it all bottled up inside ya,as the saying goes.........a problem shared,a problem halfed we are here for you even if its just to let off some steam.
Wezza im having visions of you standing outside the wedding waving like a crazy woman at anyone who "looks" pg 
Crazykate good luck for tomorrow then you will be offically PUPO   
Welcome Wannabeamummy,sorry i cant help you out about adoption ,wishing you all the luck in the world ,i hope your dreams come true after all the failed tx that you have been through..........i dont think i could have managed 5 attempts,you must be one strong gal.
Emer good luck with the scan tomorrow,im sure you have nothing to be worried about,but i know i will be much the same when my time comes around  
Fionab are you going for EC tomorrow?? If so   that they get loads of healthy eggs and that it goes smoothly for ya   
Must go as Dh is due in the door any minute from work and there is NO sign of a dinner being started yet.......aw well beans on toast sounds grand to me(dont know if he will feel the same)but if he is hungry enough he will eat it  
Emma  xx


----------



## Fionab

Shem, they gave us a tool as well but it really was useless!

Pink Tulip, we did that with the dot but still managed to break it very unevenly, we didn't have these problems the last times so I'm not quite sure what happened.

Loopy, happy anniversary

Yella, I'm sorry to hear that.  Can you take the medication now so that you are ready for cycle.

Wannabeamummy, I don't know anything about adoption, but good luck.

Emer, good luck for scan tomorrow morning. 

Annie, sorry about your FIL

Bron, most of the doctors do not like the BBT - we had done some charts and Dr Heasley just told us there was no point in using them as they made you worked up while trying for a baby.  I don't know about the NHS list and your age, did you try calling waiting list people.

Emak, glad that the aptitude test went well.

Looking forward to EC tomorrow but nervous at the same time.  It is also strange with it being NHS you don't know which doctor you will get.  Do you get the same one that did the scan or does it change on each day?
Fiona


----------



## shem

Hi Bron not sure about the nhs wait but to be honest knowing the RFC you will wait longer than the 1 year they have told you. I waited 20 months on royal nhs waiting list but that was back in jan 2005 when I was placed and reached the top in sept 06. I waited a full year on the private list not counting the 6 months with all the mucking about with review app being put back and so on but that's the royal for ya. I think you would be better phoning them and asking them about the age thing and I would keep on at them till you get an answer. As more and more people need fertility tx these days lists will get longer don't want to depress you even more than you already are but it's better to get on top of things now than you waiting and then maybe being told oh by the way your age is a problem.  I can understand your anger with the royal it's only from I came to this thread and read the other girls experiences at other clinics that I realised that your just a number at the end of the day don't get me wrong so far apart from the admin I think alot of people will agree with me here Ive found the actual tx with them ok. They have alot of patients and I just don't think they have time to do alot of invesigations sorry I seem to have ranted on here hope Ive been some help to you. Shem xx


----------



## shem

Fiona I got a different DR for scan and got the same DR for EC and ET was a lady can't remember her name. Im kind of expecting to get a mix of DR 's myself even though Im private this time I guess it depends if they're available. Don't think I'll bother using that tool although if all goes to plan DH will most likely be working when Im due to take pregynl Im hopeless at things like that yikes!


----------



## galaxy girl

Bron waiting list depends on where you live - which board you are under. Southern board is the longest wait , we were told 2 and a half years. Am actually thinking of complaining  or trying to get some media attention re post code lottery. My DH is a journalist and is thinking about writing about it. Do phone admin for an idea. If you live in western board your flying! It's got the shortest wait. Apparently it all depends on how many cycles a month your board pay for at the Royal.

Annie - that's terrible re your DH's father. You and he have had it rough lately.

Yellazippy - I'm sorry your feeling so down. thinking about you.


----------



## emak

Galaxy girl i think thats a great idea to get DH to do a story on the "postcode lottery" ,i know that im kinda "lucky" belonging to the Western board ,but even their wait sucks i was told back in March that the wait on my board was 4-7 months and that they do 7 a month..........well i have only moved 8 places in 4 months ,so the plan of 7 a month is a load of [email protected] mentioned a few months back about a debate that took place in the ni assembly http://www.theyworkforyou.com/ni/?id=2007-10-25.3.1 check it out girls, it makes interesting reading see how many tx they get in scotland *3*.After reading that debate i contacted my MP by email twice and asked him a few questions but on the 2 occasions the useless ,lazy so and so didnt get back to me,im really thinking of sending him the email for a third time and will add that if he doesnt reply this time maybe he will via the press .I swear to god these wasters running our country dont deserve the big fat pay packet they recieve,like how difficult is it to acknowledge an email even if you cant answer the questions,then come election time they will be posting glossy leaflets etc vote for me so on.I know who wont be getting mine ,all of them!!!
Sorry for the rant girls but its something that i feel strongly about,these boys(and ladies)are sitting on their big arses doing nothing for us.........the people who pay their wages.
Catch up with you all tomorrow.
Emma

/links


----------



## Annie70

Thinking of you Emer, CrazyKate and Fiona tomorrow!!! Good luck!


----------



## Cate1976

Annie:       for you and your DH.  Glad that your DH's friend has been helpful.

Yellazippy:  Sorry to hear you're feeling so low.  No idea if being back on meds will affect your tx.  I do know that most anti D's can't be taken during pg though  DH was put back on anti D's just before Christmas last year and that hasn't caused any problems, mentioned it at review just in case it'd mean welfare of child would need to be redone but no.  

Wannabeamummy:  Welcome, sorry no experience of adoption here in NI but have heard that it can take a while.  I think it's the final stage between being approved and being matched that's taken a long time in some cases.  Social services find homes for children not children for parents iykwim or to put it another way it's the child's needs that come first.

Loopy:  .  Hope you've had a good one.

Emer:  Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

CrazyKate:  Tomorrow, you'll be PUPO.  Love that one so positive.

Fiona:  best of luck with egg collection.

Emak:  Glad the aptitude test went well.

Galaxy Girl:  Love the idea of your DH covering ythe postcode lottery, it's not fair.  I've sometimes wondered if the medical ethics board could do anything about the difference in waiting lists.

As for me I'm counting down days to Copenhagen, only thing is   is due while we're out there on the 3rd August unless a miracle has happened.  DH still doesn't have a clue.  Ordered Danish kroners yesterday, picking them up next Thursday morning, will keep them safely hidden from DH, should be easy enough to hide them in my handbag along with guide book.


----------



## crazykate

Morning ladies..........nope you're not seeing things I really am up this early - in fact been tossing and turning since about 5am - must be the old nerves kicking in!  

Fionab - hope everything goes well today hun - thinking of you   

Yella- sorry you're having such a hard time mrs - a lady at my office suffers from depression (though she has a tough time admitting it) so I have a little idea of what you're going through (even if it is through someone else's eyes iykwim)   

Wannabeamummy - I haven't got first hand experience of the adoption process but my mum and dad foster so I could find out some information for you from their Social Worker if you like?

Cate - have a good trip mrs I hope the ole  stays away for ya 

Annie - sorry to hear about your FIL - my thought are with you  

 thought I posted yesterday - obviously not    so forgive me if I'm not up to speed on everything.........and if what I've put doesn't make sense blame the drugs   

Have a good one ladies the next post from me will be when I'm PUPO!!!

Kate


----------



## Fionab

Good luck Kate


----------



## emak

Kate and Fiona  for today.
           
Emer enjoy seeing your wee baba for the first time at the scan.


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

Kate and Fiona hugest     and good luck for you both today, you both deserve it soooo much     Emer lie back and enjoy seeing your babe for the very first time  

Annie, so sorry to hear about your FIL, it must be so difficult for your DH to know what to do at the moment   Yes the Cohannon is quite small and used to hold the old-time dances for the oldies, no discos so you would never have needed to go!!  I kinda like the idea of standing waving at pregnant women, if I ask them "do you live in Canada with your swedish husband?" I'm bound to be able to narrow it down to you!!  I have just read that back and realise how stalkerish I sound   I am slowly stepping away......

Bron I didn't realise the RFC did assisted hatching. Fiona is right, the consultants pay very little or no heed to BBT. But yes the waiting list is more like a realistic 3 years, from time of referral, through initial appts, tests to the review appt when you are actually placed on the waiting list which is probably 2+ years. And TBH the only time I have heard of a GP funding the drugs is in England, never in NI. 

Shem, I got into the car yesterday and had the aircon on full blast to the point where I was nearly cold. Then I got into the house and had the hottest shower I could physically withstand   Felt much cleaner after that! I think/hope I kept any BO at bay with liberal applications of DKNY Delicious (green). Oooh I managed to procure a fan from someone yesterday and as we speak it is blowing cool air round my face    I hvae also just read this back and realise no-one really cares about the aircon in my office   

Emak and GG, I certainly think the postcode lottery is one to be addressed as well. A well written piece from an "insiders" view would be brillliant GG. While our system is very frustrating, there are english PCTs that only provide NHS tx for those over 30, or with no children at all, so we should be grateful for those facts.... but...... there is no getting away from the fact that only 1 go is unduly harsh and the waiting lists verge on ridiculous. Gosh, imagine if we had 3 goes, how much would that ease your financial strain? 

Emak, glad the apptitude test went ok


----------



## Fionab

Back home after EC, we got 9 eggs and I'm feeling ok.  Just a bit sore but I'll take it easy today, after all it does say not to cook today so its over to DH or a takeaway!!!  We had Dr Williamson and the actual EC was over so quickly that I thought she must have missed one side!

Just hoping they fertilise tonight for our phone call tomorrow  

Fiona


----------



## weeza82

Fiona   9 eggs is a great number and    for fertilisation overnight!   

Loopy glad you had a lovely day and night yesterday and less about the smell     

Aircon update: It is back on   so no more sweaty bettys, just cool dudes from here on in


----------



## weeza82

Have a read over this and see what you think...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7519459.stm

What is the normal range about? I thought it was mucho mucho less.........


----------



## weeza82

Yeah, I was thinking it 20+million per ml! And then I thought, gosh DH doesn't have 41million to lose    Stupid article!


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, board has been busy today, I haven't got time to read through all the posts yet as I haven't done a pick of work today yet so, in the interests of not getting sacked, this is just a quick note to say that we had the scan this morning, all looks well, just one baby in there and we saw the heart beating, which was amazing and mental. I definitely feel more like something is actually happening now and Dr Traub was lovely!

Will read all your posts later, hope everyone is well

Emer


----------



## Annie70

Fiona - 9 eggs is wonderful - you trooper!   that most fertilise! 

Weeza - I don't pay heed to those articles, agree with LoopyOne - 99 men doth not remotely a viable sample constitute. Talking about free IVF and single embryo transfer, quite a few of the more progressive European countries now offer it: Belgium, Luxembourg, Netherlands, plus 3 Scandinavian countries. Public health care in those countries worked out that it's cheaper to offer it than pay for preemie multiples. (Though, Belgium & Lux offer 3 free cycles of 2-embryo transfer after age 35 up to age 43.) It's scary and disgusting to read how long you lot in N.I. have to wait even for your private go. My friend who just did IVF in Luxembourg was told she needed IVF end of March and did her first (free) cycle in June.  Quite apart from the egg donor issue, I can well understand that, if you can afford it, why people like Lesley go abroad for fast treatment. 
BTW, you shouldn't talk too much about standing waving at the Cohannon as I could be tempted to arrange a wind-up!  

Bron - I'm surprised that AH (assisted hatching) isn't offered much in N.I.. Here, it's compulsory after 35 as the outer shell of your eggs becomes so hard, making fertilisation more difficult. I had it - we paid a little more, think about GBP 200 for it and I'm sure it all helped. Good luck!

EmerG - glad all went well this morning seeing your lo - I'm sure you and dh are relieved!!


----------



## yellazippy

Hi all,

Thanks for all your supportive posts   

Talked to DP last night so defo gona go down the counselling route as one of you ladies said (cant remember who) it is too much pressure for my DP to cope with on his own

In work so can only post quickly or my boss alias my dad will be after me  

EMER congrats on scan you must both be soooooo excited  

FIONA glad your EC went well and quickly 9 eggs sounds great sending you loads     for fertilisation tonight

Yella


----------



## pink tulip

Fiona - WOW! 9 eggs is a great result....put your feet up girl and enjoy your night of freedom - they'll back with you before you know it and then you'll have to become a Mum 

Emer -  How wonderful. I wish you a healthy happy pregancy

Yella- delighted you have decided to go down the counselling route. I promise it will help you 

Cate - No word from you yet. Hope all went OK.

Girls - my work is so quiet at the moment I have been very naughty and doing some shopping. had a wee browse in the new shop on the Lisburn Road today - Fran & Jane - and bought myself a gorgeous new red dress. It was reduced in the sale but still......  I am happy though as, even though it's summer season, I will be able to wear it through the winter with tights and boots 

Will be back later xx


----------



## crazykate

Well I'm back........... I'll get the technical bit over with first shall I 

We had 6 embryos - 3 didn't survive the thaw, 1 didn't make it overnight and of the other two one is 3 cell and the other 4 cell with some fragmentation which the embyrologist was normal.

So we have 2 embryos on board and I have been confined to bed    Have to say ET was a little uncomfy don't remember it being as bad first time round though I did feel like my pelvis/hips were a little twisted whilst lying on my back with my legs in the air  

Fiona - 9 eggs is great! When is ET?   

Yella -     Counselling should be just the ticket hopefully you'll be feeling like your old self again soon.

Emer - wooooohoooooooo you made it - wishing you every happiness


----------



## emak

This is gonna be a quickie as im about to go on my tea break(getting my priorities right) 
Fionab thats brill news with 9 lovely eggs just waiting to be fertilised   that all goes well overnight.What day will you have ET 
Kate  yipeeeeeeeeeee PUPO at last,hope it wasnt too bad for you and sure wont it be worth it when you are holding your twins in 9 months time    
Emer glad the scan went well ,it must have been a very emotional experience seeing Jr wave to his mummy for the first time.
Must go catch up when i get home.
E  xx


----------



## weeza82

Kate, great news that today went well and you have two littlies on board   rest easy Mrs and Crazykates Dh, I'm sure you will be fussing over her!


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi Ladies, haven been on much lately so hope everyone is doing well and getting good news.

I got my letter of offer today for my ICSI treatment on the NHS at RFC, so i was so pleased im in cloud nine cant beleive its all starting to happen now its scary hope everything goes smoothly. They are looking details of my August period but as i have not had a period in the last 4 years dont know what they will do with that, so i guess it wont be a smooth ride then.

Has anyone else recieved their letter of offer recently as it would be great to have a cycle buddy.


----------



## shem

Hi girlsWeeza I think Im guilty of being a sweaty betty today it was really warm in work and we don't have aircon just fans which we were fighting over and to top it off Ive been getting hot flushes so into the shower for me after this think I might stay there!Loopy glad you had a looooooovely anniversaryFiona 9 eggs fantastic   they all fertilize xxEmer so happy your scan went well enjoy every momentCrazykate 2 wee embies lots of  your wayPT your dress sounds beautiful I love the colour redAngie great news your turn has come it won't be long coming round  well better get in the shower here these flushes are really taking the p**s!Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## ritad

Hi everyone.

Haven't been on in a couple of weeks. Started my nasal spray just over 2 wks ago and had no problems until the beginning of this week. Some bad headaches now but I can live with them.  I was wondering if anybody else had a problem with AF. I took mine on schedule and its usually totally gone within 5 days, this time was the same and then yesterday it started to come back-this is day 8 since I took it and I have heavy spotting now-dark red (tmi I know-apologies). I'm a bit worried that something is wrong. Did the nurses mention anything to any of you about this possibly happening?

Rita


----------



## ritad

Fiona and Kate-great news. Fingers crossed Fiona, for tomorrow and for tww Kate.
Great news too Emer-I'm sure you are relieved to have the scan done so you can relax a bit.

Rita


----------



## shem

Rita my AF can be irregular usually anything from 25-30 days, lasting about 4. It was 33 days this time which was day 13 of spray and lasted for 6days. Because Im on the spray for longer this time (a month before stimms start) I thought I'd have 2 periods so asked the nurse at pre-treatment visit and she said you don't but you may have some spotting but not sure about your's though, It would do no harm to ring the nurse and ask that's what they're for.Shem xx


----------



## holly01

kate grt news for u    for ure 2ww

gud luck 2mara fiona   u get grt news  

nothin new to report here,still sniffin away!on me 2nd wee bottle now and cant believe i shall be injecting 1 week from 2mara!!!the time is flyin in
i have had the headaches also and not sleeping well but that may be down to the heat at nite!!
Thank god 2mara is FRIDAY had a v busy week at work and am sooo tired!!off to the moby 4 me with a gud book!!
hope everyone is keepin well


----------



## Cate1976

Just tried to post but it'snot showing.

Fiona:  Brilliant news, hope your eggs fertilise and that you get good quality embryos.  When's ET?

Kate:  Congratulations on being PUPO.   for BFP for you.

Emer:  Glad that your scan went well.

Angie:  Pleased you have offer letter, means that RFC have sent letters out this  month.  Can assume that I'm not top of the list yet, hopefully I'll get my letter next month or September at the latest.

Found out today that someone else I know is pg, due in 8 weeks.  Feel as though all my friends and family are getting pg and having LO's.  Just want natural BFP or start IVF asap.


----------



## emak

Well girls thats me finished work til Monday night infact i only had to work 1 day this week ,today.
Anybody doing anything nice this weekend?? 
Holly where do you have the moby?? I have always fancied having my own private retreat away from ere but me thinks that we will have to win the lotto first  
Rita if i was you hun i would give the nurse a wee ring even if its just to put your mind at ease.
Angie thats great news that you are at the top of the list,how long have you been waiting?? I would love to be your cycle buddy but unfortunately im nowhere near the top of the list,trying my best *not * to phone the rfc but me thinks that i will give in VERY soon 
Cate have you rung the rfc recently as i know we are both on the western board,whats happening with the list You must be very excited about your trip ,i hope you really enjoy it.When do u go? All these pg announcements are really hard,but just think by the end of the year you will be making your own announcement.   
Must go as DH wants to use the pc,i keep telling him to buy me a laptop.......but he aint listening 
Emma xx


----------



## shem

AWH Cate it's hard hearing pg announcements from the moment I discovered we needed tx everyone around us seemed to be getting pg I think you're the same it's got that bad Im actually sitting trying to figure out who's going to announce next! If only it were me...


----------



## Cate1976

Emak, it was a couple of weeks ago that I rang RFC and was told that I'm no. 7 on the list.  The person I spoke to said she didn't think they were sending letetrs out in July or August but Angie's got her offer letter today although that's for ICSI.  Hoping to get my letter either August or September at the very latest.  August would definitely be preferable as I'd be due AF at the very end of the month so would start tx on that cycle.  If tx works, I'd want the 7 week scan before Christmas so I can give everyone a really good Christmas surprise.


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone,

Hope everyone is well

Kate, hope you had a good sleep last night with the two passengers  

Fiona, hope the embryologist has good news this morning     

Angie, yay for getting started soon but good luck with RFC  

Shem hope you enjoyed your shower last night

Holly, only a week till stimms! Enjoy the moby this weekend, so jealous. I am trying to talk DH into going away in the tent but he's not biting yet  I should try a guilt trip on him..........

Emak, lucky you only 1 day work this week, but then you did have an apptitude test, so that makes it more a few days work!

Rita, sorry hun I have no advice apart from ring the nurses to check 

Cate, it never gets any easier hearing about another pg 

PT, the dress sounds gorgeous! Hope your postman comes today!

Morning to everyone else 

I got my schedule from Origin yesterday   and I will admit I bawled and roared when I read it all for the first time, it was so overwhelming  but I'm ok now and bouncing with excitement ready to go..... I start D/R on 6th August, then start GonalF (is this the stimms) on 19th Aug. I have 3 scans, which one is baseline, or are they all baseline? EC is 1st Sept and ET is 3rd Sept, making test day 17th Sept    . Gosh. I think the dates are a really good omen as we got engaged on 1st Sept 03, married 02 Sept 05 and now ET on 3rd Sept          Eeeeek.


----------



## shem

Morning girlsJust a quick hello as I am getting ready to go to work.Fiona hope you get good news this morning Kate hope these wee embies love their new home Weeza it's great to get your schedule makes it all real I cried when I got my 1st one too it is overwhelming not long now  by the way love your happy friday Well must hurry hope you all have a good day. xx


----------



## emak

Morning Ladies
Wezza ,it all must seem really real to you now that you see your schedule,how exciting for you,does PT start the same time as you?? I like your way of thinking about the dates,very positive thinking.
Shem have a good day at work,im off to do my housework.........have loads to do then i have to go into town and do a few messages.Busy busy busy.
Chat later


----------



## Fionab

Just phoned this morning, and 7 out of our 9 eggs have fertilised.  I'm so relieved as I always find that phone call nerve wrecking as we had zero fertilisation on our first cycle.  ET is on Sunday morning so praying that the embryos do well until then.

Rita, on my last cycle I had two separate AF's but the nurse said it was fine as it showed you were definitely down regged.

Fiona


----------



## weeza82

Fiona, excellent fertilisation news, you must be so relieved! Why is your ET not till Sunday?


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, you can either have 1 or 2 days between EC and ET.  It depends on the day your EC takes place.  The more days in between, the more the embryos will have divided.  Our last cycle was just the one day and the embryos were 4 cell, I think this way they will be 6 or 8 cell.

Fiona


----------



## EmerG

Great news Fiona I'm sure you are so relieved, I remember well the feeling of making that phone call, in fact I made my DH do it as I couldn't! Will keep everything crossed for you now for Sunday...

Weeza, happy days that you got your schedule, it does just make it all feel really real doesn't it? It won't be long now!

Kate hope your 2ww isn't too long, iykwim, will be thinking of you.

Thanks for all your good wishes girls, I've calmed down a bit today, tackling the mountain of work on my desk that was pretty much overflowing after yesterday's shenanigans of being too excited to do anything...

Emer x


----------



## yellazippy

Afternoon ladies sooooooo much going on  

Weeza So pleased and excited for you all systems go go go

PT Thanks re: counselling advise prob gave me the push i needed

Fiona Congrats on 7   for your ET

Emer Has it sunk in bet your feeling all mumsy 

Kate Thanks for your   thoughts and    your embies are all snuggled up on board 

Angie Great news your getting started soon

Holly Things really moving along for you so pleased 

Cate Everywhere i look there are babies and pg mums to be   but your time will come im sure and enjoy your trip to Copenhagen

Emak I want your job...one day this week you lucky thing

Have a great weekend everyone

Yella


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi all
So happy transfer went well Kate

Congrats Fiona on the fertilization rate! 

In work and feeling so ill - hate headaches.

Well thanks for link ema re assembly. After reading it Dh phoned A.Maskey yesterday and he has said it is going to be brought up again as there is no word of what has happened with the promised review into fertility services.
He seems very interested in it all which is good. He also seems to have linked in the past with INUK and got info. and will link again. DH still thinking about an article - if he does one would anyone on here be willing to talk about their experiences? We could do it anonymously if no one wants their name in print! If so let me know.


----------



## galaxy girl

Meant to say wedding anniversary tomorrow - six years. Anyone any ideas re what to get for iron?  The only thing I have managed is a bottle of Iron Bru!!


----------



## weeza82

GG!! Hope you have a lovely day, but I have no idea what to get for iron! Loving the Iron brew though 

I would possibly be interested in the article but I don't know how much insight I would have to give as I am only really starting out on the path now...... but give me a shout surely!

Right, I am bowing out for the weekend.

Fiona Hugest PMA your way for Sunday morning!!


----------



## holly01

wow fiona grt news will be thinkin of u on sunday mornin   

GG i spoke to a reporter re waitin times a few months ago maybe it was ure DH??did he do anything on infertility before??

rite must go pack 4 moby all my healthy food!!   my god it will be hard resisting those 99's  yummmm


----------



## emak

Fiona what brill news for you today what with 7 wee embies.I dont understand all the talk about cells and grades is A the best and is a higher number of cells better As you can see im pretty clueless !! Good luck for Sunday   

Galaxy girl ,just give DH a big pile of ironing to do!!!  .Im glad the link was of some help ,your DH will possibly get more answers than any of us,as i said earlier i emailed M .Durkan twice about the situation and NO reply and he was one of the people involved in the debate and he also stated the he and his wife had to wait 12 yrs before they had a family so you would think that he of all people would understand and get the finger out !!!
Yellazippy you really dont want my job ,i work 12 hr shifts days/nights ,but not for much longer as im soon to be made redundant  ,you know i really cant wait been in the same job 10 yrs and really looking forward to something new with *NO* nightshifts ,would love a mon-fri 9-5 job but i know they are hard to come by and i suppose i cant really be too choosy as there is gonna be a lot of people looking at the same time(900 people from my work alone)
Isnt it lovely to have a bit of heat in the air ,shame there is no sunshine to go along with it.Im very tempted to have a wee drink later but it aint the best thing for my diet as i would possibly be wanting tomorrow night aswell ...........and NO girls i dont have a problem    .Must go and start the tea having baked potatoe,sirlion steak and veg YUMMY.Thought i better make a proper meal as DH has been at a meeting all day in Templepatrick with his new job.......even though he doesnt offically start til October and i dont think he would be too impressed with beans on toast again !!
Have a great weekend everyone whatever yous are up to.
Emma


----------



## shem

Fiona that's excellent news was thinking about you all go now for sunday Galaxy girl  have a lovely dayHope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Annie70

Fiona - that's a great fertilisation rate! Plus, the extra days gives your embies more chance to cleave. Let us know how you get on on Sunday 

Did anyone else see the below article??

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1038578/Angelina-Jolie-conceived-twins-IVF-race-babies.html

If it's true, isn't it sickening??

/links


----------



## shem

If that article is true Annie Im just flabergasted!!! I did wonder at one time if they'd had tx maybe it was because it's in my head all the time I don't know it'll be interesting to see if this is indeed true


----------



## ritad

Fiona

Thats great news-seven! Good luck for Sunday.

Rita


----------



## bron11

Thanks all for your replies, I have wrote to the Royal and my GP asking questions.  I have also wrote to an MP who raised the question of waiting list in Stormont, she is willing to write and me with me in the near future to discuss further.  I have previously wrote and complained but got no where.  i might be making a rod for my back but need to know where we stand.

Hope all is well and yous all looking after yourselves. Bron


----------



## Cate1976

Fiona:  Great news that 7 eggs have fertilised.  Will be thinking of you on Sunday.

Galaxy Girl:  .

This time next week, DH and I will be in Copenhagen and I know there's going to be   when he finds out.  I've told him today that I've used some of the money from Nan for his birthday preent and he said that money was for me.  I've said it's something that'll be good for both of us.  Then he started, we both miss Nan so much even 5.5 months on.  When I was in Belfast today, he phoned me and asked more questions,  I said we we're going out for a meal localish, getting bus to it and he asked how we're getting home at which point I couldn't think of an answer quick enough so he said we're staying followed by don't answer so he now knows we're going out for a meal and staying overnight somewhere.  Still haven't told any lies technically as we'll be having tea next Thursday at Belfast International and sleeping in Stansted Airport (yes it can be done, saw people doing it when we had a early check in January 2006, we were going to do it but Mum and Dad decided that we'd get up at 2am so they could take us to airport in time for 0430 when check in opened).  Loads of mums with pushchairs in Belfast today.


----------



## crazykate

Galaxy Girl

Fionab - Everything crossed for you tomorrow - lucky 7 eh?


----------



## glitter girl

Fiona, really hope and pray that all goes well for you tomorrow  .

Bron, fair play to you, stick to your guns, waiting list times are a joke and its about time they got it sorted, i've had many a run in with RFC  

Pleased to say my mood has lifted . Thought I was going to go off in the head when I took AF along with them injections, not a good mixture there   . Feeling much better now . 

Im back down to Origin at 7.40am on tues for first scan and to pick up rest of drugs. Really feel as though were getting some where at last   .

Hope everyone has a great weekend, think the weather is going to be good


----------



## pink tulip

Hi there girls

Been having a lovely weekend so far and keeping busy. Yesterday after work met up with some of my neighbour girlfriends for a cuppa and chat which was great. DH and I then walked the dog followed by a lovely meal at home, some wine and lots of TV....celeb master chef and BB 
THis morning we got up early and headed off to walk in the mournes. We brought the dog and went up part of slieve donard at the "Brandy Pad" if anyone knows the mournes. It was tough going but great exercise and we really enjoyed it. We were walking a total of 2 hours and stopped for a little picnic along the river. The weather was perfect, dry and not too sunny but very warm. 
When we got home spent a while working in the garden and now we're getting ready to head out to the Mill St restaurant in Gilford for a meal. It was fab the last time we were there so I'm looking forward to it.
We have somethings to celebrate this evening as my DH has been offered the job that he has been interviewing for ( 3 interviews in total for the same company). We have also had our schedule in from Origin and we are starting d/regging on 8th Aug...a couple of days after Weeza   . I am so surprised at how much quicker the whole treatment phase it with Origin compared to the RFC....at least 2 weeks shorter.....fantasic. We will know if we are pg by 25th Sept .....3 days before our 2nd wedding anniversary. How great that would be.....

Fiona - I am sure you are over the moon with your embies and should be able to get some frosties.   for some good quality embies tomorrow to snuggle into your womb 

Kate - Thinking of you for your . I hope it flies by with a very happy ending 

Bye for now xx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Lets say a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Louise Brown who is 30 today without her there would be lot of us with no hope of having kids as she was the first IVF baby


----------



## Cate1976

She also conceived a baby naturally, baby was born february last year.  Louise's sister who was the first woman conceived through IVF to have a child of her own.  5 days until DH finds out that what he thinks is a day out, evening meal and night away is actually a weekend away and a lot further than he thinks.  Still not going to tell him where we're going until very last minute.


----------



## Annie70

Hope all goes well with your transfer today, Fiona! Sticky baby dust to you...


----------



## bron11

Hi all,
can anyone advice me as to what to expect when i finally get a review at Royal for failed cycle.  What questions should i ask, test should i ask for, etc.  Any help appreciated, trying to go prepared to try and get some answers.  Thanks bron


----------



## shem

Hi BronWhen I went for my review app after failed cycle of icsi I feel I didn't ask enough questions. Prof mcclure said that my egg quality wasn't great and that next time he would increase the doseage of drugs to get better quality of eggs while the doseage is increased this time I'll not know until EC in a couple of weeks all being well if this has helped the quality of my eggs. As our IF is due to male factor I asked how DH's sample was and he said they don't check it. Now what I find really bizzare is after initial tests 3years ago nobody has bothered to see if there has been any change. You need the best possible chance of success so I would ask what can be done although it does depend on what they think is the reason for failure. Write down the questions you want to ask and take them with you so you don't forget. When is you review?


----------



## bron11

Hi Sham
dont have a review date, but they said it would be  6-8 weeks after failed cycle which was on July 13th.  Did the Royal do blood test to check for thyroid, blood clotting, hormone, immune tests etc - I had none of these.  I dont think they measure lining of my womb to see if this was thick enough to subtain preg, dep telling them my periods were only 2-3 days and not heavy.  I feel i was not prepared at all for the treatment but I was hoping they would guide me, but hard when you only get 5 min app with Pro McClure, last time 6 months prior to treatment.  Was put on the highest dosage which produced good quantity of eggs so there must be some reason as to why eggs did not take.  

Getting thryoid test results this wed, thinking of asking for a load of other tests from GP to see if they show something prior to review.  

Thanks bron


----------



## shem

Bron I didn't get checked for anything I was only told that the lining of my womb had thickened nicely but never told how many follicles I had or what they measured. I have read on here some of the girls are told this information without asking for it granted the royal is'nt one of them. I  think your'e  just right getting your gp to do these tests at least then you will have everything checked.


----------



## bron11

thanks for info, will keep yous posted on outcome and what tests i have done.  Bron


----------



## Cate1976

Whinged to a few friends in church todaya nd they were great as usual.  Having a bit of a tough time, DH hasn't been well for 3 weeks he either has D&V or is the other way, Thursday isn't just his birthday and day we start journey to Copenhagen but also the anniversary of when we saw my Nan for the last time.  Finally, I'm finding it really hard to deal with the pg announcements and births from friends/family.  I've actually got to the point where I said to a couple of my friends that selfish as it sounds, I don't want any more pg announcements until it's DH and I.


----------



## shem

Cate have a big It will be nice to get away for a while and it will be hard thinking of your'e nan on the anniversary try to think of all the happy times you spent with her. I was exactly like you when I first found out we needed IVF to conceive it still hurts when I hear pg announcements but Ive become stronger through this whole journey IF journey and you will too. xx


----------



## shem

Well ended up not going to DH cousin's wedding last nite we decided we were'nt going to go and say he was sick but turns out he REALLY was sick! still felt a abit guilty but am glad now we didn't go as I wasn't in the form for company last nite. No more nites out at the moment so won't need to think up stories Hope you've all had a good weekend. xx


----------



## emak

Hi everyone,hope you all are enjoying the weekend,hasnt the weather been brill, i have even got a wee bit of sunburn which is unusual for me as it usually takes the sun from far away places to effect me.........even though im like a milk bottle these days 
I have really enjoyed my weekend off ,  really relaxing  and chilled out,went to a bar-b-q last night at a friends house which was REALLY bad for the diet  and today hasnt been too great either  ,i will really have to work hard to make up for my naughty moments and maybe    
Fiona hope ET went well today    
Back to work tomorrow night im doing 5 nights out of seven this week,the worse week of the month for me  but then im off on hols again so lets hope the weather holds out 
Chat later girls


----------



## pink tulip

Morning ladies!

Hope you've all had a great weekend. I must say it was one of the most enjoyable weekends I've had in ages, not least of all because the sun was shining and we were out doors for most of it.
Yesterday we lay in the garden all day and got a bit of a scorching and then lit the bbq for dinner  This is more like the summer we've been longing for!

Fiona - I hope your ET went well yesterday? 

We're looking forward to our appt in Origin tomorrow and I have booked an appt for my acupuncture with Sharon Campbell an hour before that. I am planning on having one a week for the rest of our tx cycle.

mmmmmm......the sun is coming out already and I am rapidly trying to figure out how I can get out of working and get the bikini on


----------



## weeza82

OMG just lost a huge post  

Well, the jist of it was, good morning everyone, what a fab weekend, hope everyone enjoyed it too. 

Fiona, hope yesterday went really really well  

Kate, hope you are doing fine on the 2ww    

Cate, so far so good keeping Dh off the Copenhagen trail. 

Emak, hope the sunburn isn't too bad. 

Shem how is your Dh now? 

Annie, I read that article and don't know what to think. Wouldn't it be wonderful to have so much money to throw at everything for a more convenient life?  Whatever. Hope you are doing better now   How is your FIL? 

Galaxygirl, hope you had a lovely anniversary

Glittergirl   for scan tomorrow, you are doing so well!

Holly, hope you had a good weekend at the moby!

PT, congrats to your Dh for his new job! All your hard prep work paid off! YAY for getting your schedule, it would be a perfect anniversary present for you! Why if you are starting d/r 2 days after me are you testing a whole week later than me? Is it just the difference in protocols I wonder........  I haven't been in contact with Sharon campbell yet, must try and give her a ring today.

Morning to everyone else  

DH and I had a lovely weekend, we had a bbq just for 2 on Sat night and then we spent the day in Portrush yesterday with my brother and his girlfriend which was huge fun (and no baby talk!!) and it took my mind off everything  

I finally got the Zita West book on Saturday   and as I read it I have been wondering, is it actually, physically possible to follow EVERY tip and advice she gives you ?


----------



## pink tulip

Hey Weeza

Re Zita book.....I think you would end up   if you tried to follow everything but what I found last time was, throughout my tx cycle I would refer to it daily for ideas on what to be doing/not doing. For example, i would get ideas from it as to what veg to buy for the dinner to get the right nutrients etc  You'll find that as you move through the different phases of tx that more of it will become relevant and interesting. I couldn't have coped without it. I was wondering about the IVF companion CD....would you or anyone else, recommend it? Where can I buy it?

Re our cycle differences...I thought we should be on the same length of cycle.....lets compare notes tomorrow at Origin if we get the opportunity.


----------



## weeza82

Hey PT, 

The book is great BUT I was like, glass bottles of water, no bbq-ing or roasting or frying etc, just a few things sticking out in my mind. I think it's great otherwise and will be really good at each stage, but on my first read I was a bit like WTF?    

I was saying to Dh about the length of your cycles compared to mine and I will just cheeck it's right at Origin tomorrow, to be sure. When I was trying to work everything out at home before I had my schedule, i worked it out to a week later, the same week as you.....


----------



## Sue30

Hi all

Been away for a few weeks so back to reality today as DH went back to work this morning ... 

Just skimming through a few posts - just wanted to say I go to a reflexologist on the Upper Newtownards Rd who is excellent and deals specifically with infertility. She also advises on nutrition which I found really useful! I went initially for 4 sessions and now go once a month! I love it, find it so relaxing and its great to have someone to chat too about everything?

Was checking out Zita West as well - does anyone recommend a particular book as she seems to have a few??

One of the things that worries me is also the lack of investigations/tests that have been carried out before going or being recommended for IVF! I notice a few people have taken the NAPRO programme in Galway - did you find it useful and what could we expect?

Good luck to all in 2ww and for those about to start in the next few weeks - it seems its all go on here at the mo which is great

Sue


----------



## weeza82

Hi Sue, 

I ordered the same book by Zita West but by different publishers, so I have one book looking a new home (never read). If you want it pm me with your address.


----------



## emak

Girls i was weak and gave in.................i phoned the rfc this morning and i have moved a massive 2 places to no19,i asked was the list due to move in the next couple of weeks and she said no that it had only just been ammended,i really cant believe how slow things are moving.I mean back in March i was told a 4-7 month wait,I DONT THINK SO !! 
Cate if i have moved a bit you should also have, that should make you no5 i think......getting close for you now mrs.Enjoy your hols.
What another class day ,i could defo cope with the rest of the summer like this it just lifts my mood big time when the sun is out   
Have a good Monday everyone.


----------



## yellazippy

Morning Everyone, what a gorgeous weekend weather wise at last!!

Shem: Hope your DH is feeling better poor thing

Emak: Did the bbq weekender as well i love it but no good for the waist line  Yes i take back what i said about your job sorry your getting laid off but glad you`re looking forward to a change, frustrating sitting on a waiting list that never seems to move i`m sure you feel like banging some heads  

Fiona: Hoping your ET has gone well  

PT: Good luck with your appointment at Origin i hope your acupuncture is lovely and relaxing

Weeza: Just googled re: Zita West which book did you get and would you recommend  it??

Cate: You`re having a tough time of it sening you    hoping your trip helps you to relax and reboot  

 to everyone else 

Yella


----------



## EmerG

Hi girls, what a lovely weekend it was, pity they're too short!!

Hope everyone well, so good to see plenty of activity on here again. 

PT I have the IVF companion cd, to be honest I didn't really get into it that much though it definitely does help you to relax, I fell asleep a couple of times listening to it so it was useful for that at least.  You can have mine if you want, to save you the £16 or whatever it is, pm me your address and I'll stick it in the post to you, as I don't think I'd use it again for next time round

Weeza I don't think I had the same ZIta West book as you but I did have one of her books and you would go mental trying to do everything in the book. I tried to follow as much of it as I could though, not sure whether it made any differnce but at least you feel like you're making the effort and doing things right to give yourself the best chance... 

Emer


----------



## EmerG

sorry meant to say as well Fiona hope all went well yesterday


----------



## Sue30

Thanks Weeza - Pm for you!


----------



## yellazippy

Forgot to mention my AF is a week late (which it never is) and even though i know it is IMPOSSIBLE for me to conceive naturally it is still messing with my head

Even thinking of doing a pg test  lol

How our bodies play games with us but i`m sure   will arrive in her own good time


----------



## janners1

Morning everyone!!!!!!!!

I am just back from my hols in Disney and it was great. It was actually nice to come home to some sunshine yesterday as the day we left Belfast was like a winter's day.

It was very very very hot in Florida, but I just loved it!

I went on all the mega-big and scary rollercoasters, and I am telling you, this was huge for me because I am such a WUSS!! I never ever go on anything like that, but I had a blast and I think I am bound to be cured of my coaster-phobia by now!

There was also lots of great shopping/beaching/eating...oh I have never ate sooo bad on a holiday. I had a Johnny Rockets chocolate malt almost every day, I had wine every night and Cheesecake Factory cheesecake way too many times    

Good job I  bought new guddies and am hitting the gym hard the next couple of weeks to get back into my jeans!!

So on the adoption front we have some movement. Got assigned a social worker, had our first interview and then got our date for the information day, which is unfortunately not until 29th November, but it won't be long coming around. And at least I am getting things ticked off the list!! So we will have Prep Course sometime early 09 and start our Homestudy as soon as that is over.

Well that's all my news - sorry for the "me, me, me" post, I haven't had a chance to have a good read at the thread. Though excitement for PT and Weeza starting tx soon and Fiona and Kate with embies/transfer and tww. 

Jxx


----------



## yellazippy

Girls

Quick question what do they test for on day 2/3 of your cycle is FSH OR progesterone level

As i got my GP to do it and the results that came back where progesterone and i don`t understand how to read the result either!!

Any brains out there to help please 

Yella


----------



## angel83

Janners Fab news on the Adoption - well done. Soooo jealous which i could have been in Disney.


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Janners welcome back & congrats with adoption news 

My sister and niece just back from Disney too they said the heat was almost tooooooo much but they had a ball too


----------



## Skippie

Hello All

I'm new to FF so please bear with me while I find my feet & apologies in advance if I ask questions that might have already been answered on this thread, but there's pages & pages of chat - you guys know how to talk !

I recently had a 2nd attempt at IVF at the RFC in Belfast, 1st time was successful (we now have a fantastic little one) but unfortunately no such luck this time.  But now that the dust has settled I'm raring to go again but I'm not sure what the best option is - so I thought that I'd see what other people's experiences have been like.

Going back to the RFC would probably be the most obvious choice, but last time their ever changing waiting list time got me soooo crazy.  We were told that the wait on the private list was approx 4/5 months but in the end it was 8 months.  Does anyone know how long you have to wait now ?  Also is it normal to get a different consultant at every appointment, I had thought that signing up with one consultant would mean that you would see them throughout your treatment, but it didn't seem to work out like that.

Other options are Origin in Belfast or SIMS in Dublin, but at this stage I don't know much about either.
Has anyone else gone from the RFC to Origin ?  If so, do you have to be referred by your consultant at the RFC or can you be referred by your GP ?  Are they able to get access to your RFC notes to save going through all the tests etc again ?  What is the waiting list time like ?  I seem to remember reading somewhere that they don't have long waiting lists, if I wanted to start treatment in a few months time (say 3/4 months) would I be better contacting them now or waiting until nearer the time ?

Anyone had any experience of SIMS ?

Millions of questions I know, think I'd best leave it there for now.


----------



## Fionab

Sorry for not replying sooner.  We decided to stay in Belfast last night after ET so only just home.

We had 2 embryos put back in, an 8A and 7B, so we are delighted with that.  The other 5 were not good enough for freezing which I was disappointed about as it felt bad leaving them, they were mainly 6B, 6C and one 4C.  They seem to have very tough rules for freezing.  

Just relaxing and hoping these two embies settle down in.

Thanks for all your good wishes and support, it really helps get you through this process.
Fiona


----------



## angel83

Good luck Fiona - i hope this is the 1


----------



## yellazippy

Great news Fiona    your 2 embies snuggle in


----------



## kate z

Hey Kauai 

I think i can answer a couple of your questions.

I am on Dr Boyle's private list at RVH , he told me three months at the end of June but I have since found last week that it is more like 7-8 from now.  

I tend to see a different consultant every time for my clomid scans ( whoever is in that day) but I am not sure what happens when your actual private treatment kicks off. When i was in last week i mentioned to the Dr about being disappointed about the waiting list being longer and said i was thinking of origin -it was fine and they do send your notes if you like. I didn't have my initial investigations there, I had them private with Dr Roberts in Dundonald and he referred me to the NHS. I have rung Dr Roberts office and asked them to fax a copy of that referral letter to Origin- Origin say that should be ok but a GP letter also suffices.

They say they are working on appointments mid August with an IVF cycle potentially starting Sept/Oct which is great - so i am waiting to hear. I has a good nosey at Simms website it looks good but the traveling put me off. Origin is dearer than RVh about 4500 for a cycle inc everthing.

Hope this helps 

Good luck


----------



## kate z

Sorry meant to say - good luck Fiona thats great news x


----------



## Fionab

Just catching up with personals now.

Katez, we had Dr Boyle for our ET, this was the first time I had met him and he was really nice.

Pink Tulip, good luck for appointment tomorrow.  Sharon Campbell is really good and she is lovely as well.  She opened up on Sunday morning for us just before ET and again just after.  I have the CD and thought is was good.  

Weeza, you really can't do all Zita West says otherwise you would be eating nothing!!  I don't know how you would remember it all either.

Sue, it is hard getting back to work after being off

Emak, you can never tell with lists as they keep moving you up and down

Janners, glad you had a great holiday.  Great news that things are moving with the adoption.

Welcome, Kauai.  When we had private treatment it was always our own consultant we saw except for one scan.  I don't know anything about Sims or Origin.  Origin can get your notes from RFC but I think they charge you.

Yella, I hate it when AF does its own thing.

Cate, not long now until Copenhagen.

Emerg, I fell asleep listening to the CD one day as well though I find it really good.

Fiona


----------



## weeza82

Quickie from me, won't be online tomorrow as I am not at work   , gopt my planning appt at Origin tomorrow. Have a lovely day everyone and see y'all Wednesday!


----------



## Fionab

Weeza, good luck for appointment tomorrow.

Fiona


----------



## shem

Hi girls it's been busy on here todayPT good luck at your app tomorrow it's good to get the ball rollingWeeza hope your app also goes well you must be so excited. I can't remember the last time I was in portrush was thinking of taking a wee trip up when im off on my holsEmak it's really annoying when you phone RFC I always set myself a date when I was gonna ring them then ended up ringing early and it always upset me   waiting lists suck hang in there it will hopefully start to move quicklyYella it's horrible waiting on AF to show and it does always get you thinkingEmer hope all is well with youJanners your holiday sounds fab would looove to go to florida or anywhere in america but don't think I could have done those rides  Glad your adoption process is moving alongFiona those are great grades you got snuggle up LO's WELCOME KAUAI you'll find plenty of help and support hereHolly how are you doing I start stimming on wed is it fri you start?Thanks for all your concerns about DH he's much better now he suffers from an arthiritic knee and hurt it badly on fri playing golf so took painkillers he was prescribed for it and they made him very sick so in the end we put the scud on him! xx


----------



## shem

Glitter Girl forgot to say good luck tomorrow  xx


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome Kauri

Fiona:  for a BFP for you.

I think DH is getting suss, I was sorting out a load of clothes to wash and asked him to round up his good t shirts and he asked how long are we going away for closely followed by don't what to know till Thursday. I stuck to the day out, evening meal and staying overnight. I don't mind him knowing that much as it has solved the packing issue, holdall is now on spare bed ready to be packed once clothes are dry enough probably wednesday evening when I get in from work at around 8.30. That'll just leave hand luggage for thursday once I've picked up Danish Kroners from travel agent. He still doesn't have a clue how big a surprise he's in for cos even if he's thinking we're going away for the weekend, he'll be thinking it's somewhere either here in NI or somewhere on Mainland Britain. has to be said that weekend away is just what we need. Had more bad news today though, remember I said DH hasn't been well the last couple of weeks, he's had D&V or the opposite, he's also blacked out a couple of times. On Friday our gp said for him to go back to work and give it a go, DH went and saw his boss who said that he couold work but not clean the stairs and keep his phone with him so he could ring him to check up on him. We got home and DH rang gp and got receptionist, gp rang back and DH is now off work until cause of blackouts has been found, he's been referred to RVH. I think part of it is he can't cope with hot weather and Copenhagen has been 26/27 max the last few days so we might have to work round that. The journey could be hardest though, the easy part will be Thursday night when we're at Stansted as that place is relatively cool at night, can get warm during the day though but our flight leaves at 0710. Coming back we'll be there at hottest time of the day. Emak, I'm not phoning RFC anymore but fact you've moved 2 places means I hopefully have so should get letter August or possibly September, all I know is any more pg announcements before it's DH and I and I know I'll just .


----------



## pink tulip

Morning girls-

Yella - it's your FSH that is tested on day2/3....The progesterone result is separate. You need to specifically ask for the FSH result from the staff.It's a number usually between 3.5-18(not sure what the ideal is, mine is 3.5 and it's a bit low)Any news on the AF front? Don't you just   when your body plays tricks on you!

Kauai- Welcome! Having had our 1st unsuccessful ICSI at the RFC we are now attending Origin-it is expensive but such a lovely environment. You see various doctors while attending there also but they do spend lots of time with you. You also don't have any of the waiting list heartbreak. As far as I am aware there is no problem in sharing notes with the RFC. IN my case we didn't do that, I just talked through my last cycle of tx.

Fiona - Wow! I can't believe what wonderful embies you got. Well Done!I have a very positive feeling about an 8A..... Dr Traub used to always say, if you get a good embryo it will grow anywhere.....and they've got a  pretty snug wee bed to nestle into 

My friend ( who I used to give out about as she flaunted her bump in my face) had her baby boy last night. I am genuinely happy for her but also feeling sad. Here we are, off to our appt to start our 2nd ICSI and she's had her 2nd baby. It seems unfair 

Have a great day girls xx


----------



## Fionab

Shem, how are you feeling about starting stimms on Wednesday?

Cate, even if DH is suspicious he might only think you are going over to England, which you are if you are going to Stanstead!

Pink tulip, hope appointment goes well, enjoy your acupuncture.

Just relaxing today hoping wee embryos will snuggle down.
Fiona


----------



## Angie Baby

hi girls hope everyone is well.

just a quick question, i recieved my letter of offer last thursday and they have made an appointment for me for monday 4th August does anyone know what this appointment is for, is it just to discuss each stage of the treatment, does anyone have any advice on the sort of qustions that we should be asking as each time im down there my mind goes blind and then after i start to think of things i should of asked.

is there anyone that is in the same position as me by not having any periods and what they will do before they start you on the drugs.

cheers your help is always appreicated.


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All

PT Thanks for the FSH info...as i live so far away from RFC they said i could get my GP to do it (which i did in Feb)

But when i discovered GP had not forwarded it to RFC i went up to collect a copy myself to discover they had requested progesterone not FSH 

So regarding my AF the   it has still not arrived (think i feel it starting to niggle  ) so will return to GP and request correct test this time 

Though it was probably as much my fault as theirs for not being more specific

Regarding your FSH 3.5 from what i can gather the lower the better so happy days for you 

Fiona Glad your relaxing sending you  

Welcome to Kauai 

Yella


----------



## Fionab

Angie, this appointment is probably just for your blood tests.  Both of you need to attend and it really is just a matter of nurses taking the blood for HIV etc and you are back out in about 10 minutes.  These tests are required by HFEA on an annual basis.
Your next appointment will around day 19 or day 20 of your August period, when you pick up your drugs and have your pre-treatment visit with the nurses.

Fiona


----------



## pink tulip

Angie,

In answer to your question re first consultation and questions to ask, you may find it useful to trawl some of the other threads re IVF/ICSI as there are reams of info. I have pasted a link for you, specifically listing questions to ask
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0


----------



## ritad

Hi everyone.

Great news Fiona on the high grade embies. Fingers crossed for the 2ww. Are you off work now?

Holly and shem-aren't you starting the jags soon-I think you start the day before me. I'm due to start on Saturday and am really dreading it. DH has a question for anyone has who has done the injections-Do you jab the flesh or do you press the needle against the flesh and push in? Can't remember what the nurse said and he was the one who was meant to be paying attention as I'm not a fan of needles.
Holly-I know you mentioned a while back that you were on your second bottle of spray. The nurse wrote on my bottles that they would last 22.5 days each which would mean the first bottle would run out after 2nd spray tomorrow but I think the bottle looks like it could last longer. Did it work out the same for you-I'm not sure if she miscalculated. Also I have slight twinges which feel like ovulation twinges at the moment which is around about the time I would normally ovulate. Has anyone experienced this? I'm presuming there shouldn't be anything as I shouldn't be ovulating this month-perhaps I'm just being paranoid 

Whoops-this has turned out quite a long post-sorry for all the questions!!!

Rita


----------



## bron11

Hi all
Fonia great news hope it works, fingers crossed.

Rita, my spray was twice a day but it ran out, and i had to get another bottle but they had no problem sorting this.  Re jabs i just pushed needle into skin and then pressed top of pen.

Hope everyone else well. Bron


----------



## glitter girl

Hi every1,

That is some weather we are getting now, long may it last!!!

My appointment went well today at Origin, had my scan and the dr said my ovaries looked fine, they were happy for me to start on Gonal F. Excited to be starting the next step,the finishing line is in sight!!!

PT and Weeza, hope all went well for you both today also.....

Hi to everyone else, enjoy the beautiful sunshine xxxx


----------



## shem

Hi everyone turned out to be a nice dayPT and Weeza hope your app's went wellFiona glad to hear your'e taking it easy sending lots of  and  your way. Im actually quite excited to be starting stimms the jabs dont bother me It's great to move on to the next stage after d/r for so longGlitter Girl glad your scan went wellRita I start stimms tomorrow it's good to move to the next stage. RE spray the nurse told me each bottle lasts 24 days I only got 22 out of mine but I think that's because I primed the bottle to much and lost about 4 sprays  Ive also been having those twinges around ovulation I think it's normal Im not thinking too much about it as you say   try not to think about the jabs once you get the first one over it'll become easier. Hi to everyone else


----------



## crazykate

Hi

 Kauai

I went to the Royal last week (or the week before....but think it was last week) and Dr. Steele at Origin wrote out my tx cycle history for me to take with me to my appointment.  

Weeza hope all went well today - or is it tomorra Anyways hope it was all   

Fionab - did RVH tell you how the cells had divided ie. 3 or 4 cells etc?  How do they work out their gradings?  Just curious that's all

I'm doing ok not stress at work cos the boss is STILL on holidays but I constantly finding myself on "knicker watch patrol"    

   for everyone


----------



## sara1

Hi, just found your posts on international adoption.  So pleased to hear about your adoption process - hope everything works out well 4 u and your DH.  We r from Norn Ireland and would love to adopt a little girl from China but have heard of horrendous waiting times of 8 years!!! I want to be a young yummy mummy!   Though I am only 28 and DH 36.  We have been trying for a baby for over 5 years.  Tried some fertility treatment of high doses of Clomid and Metformin which all failed.  We then were referred for IVF but decided that it wasn't for us.  I had enough of being poked and prodded by doctors.  I have PCOS, a blocked tube and endometriosis and my chances of getting pregnant are pretty slim anyway.  I feel very strongly that international adoption is the way to go for us.  How were you accepted by SS when you mentioned International Adoption - some people say that it can be frowned upon by SS.  Was this the case for you?  I also see thatyou thinking of Thailand - if u don't mind me asking what is the waiting period for Thailand?  We are pretty unsure and scared at the mo and haven't even contacted SS - not looking forward to HS as we are pretty private people generally. 
Any info you have would be really appreciated
Thanks, Sara.


----------



## holly01

Grt news Fiona on ure wee embies   for ure BFP,lets hope it is a start of a long run of BFP'S   Re the spray girls i am on me second bottle and its gettin low, i am up on 6th aug for scan but not sure if i will have enuf   i am starting the injections on fri cant wait,the time is flying by imagine by fri 2wks we should have our embies on board if all goes according to plan agggghhhhhhh scary.com or what i will for the 1st time ever be able to join the PUPO gang   .i am off on hols from monday for 3 weeks and then for the last week of august i am gona take a sickie as it will be the 2nd week of me 2ww and    it works but if it doesnt i dont know what i will do as i will have been of work for a month by then and cant see them being too impressed if i took more time to deal with things??IYKWIM!!!  Anyway hoping i will be able to go back all smiles    things are really moving on this thread at the mo with everyone attending apointments or starting treatment or 2ww etc i really wish everyone the best of luck and i hope all our dreams do come true soooo soon


----------



## pink tulip

Glitter - glad to hear stimms is starting for you - it'll be your ET before you know it now. You're on the home straight.
I had my appt in Origin and it went OK. The nurse dealing with us was a bit of a scatter brain and would have given the impression it was her first time explaining it. Any questions that we did have she wasn't able to answer....eg I wanted to know if they recommend any supplements apart from folic acid ( Zita West recommends loads and I took them the last time). We also wanted to know if we could fly in the first month of pg ( as we are planning a holiday but fingers crossed we will be pg by then). Again she was very vague as if it were her first day 
I did find it quite useful to have a chat with the embryologist to ask about their policies for freezing embryos etc
Anyway, got all the drugs we need to get started.....

Ritad - tell your DH to pinch the skin up and stab with the needle like a dart. The quicker you pierce the skin the less painful it is. Also, push the liquid out of the syringe slowly and then remove the needle from the skin quickly. Good luck!

I'm in such rotten form tonight. I've just come back from the hospital visiting my friends new baby who is quite simply, perfect. I am so happy for her but it makes me so aware of what we don't have. The combination of that and being at origin today is more than I can bear. I have hardly been able to speak to my poor DH since we got back. I just want to be on my own


----------



## Fionab

Crazykate, the embryos divide into 3 or 4 cell if you have only 1 day between EC and ET.  That is what we had the last time.  This time as there was 2 days between EC and ET, the embryos had further divided into 7 and 8 cell.
The grades in RFC start at A onwards with A being the best.

Fiona


----------



## Cate1976

Just a quick one from me.  DH got his sick note today and he's been signed off for 4 weeks.  He's going to be a miserable  .  He's really gonna miss the people he works with, they really are a good bunch.  His boss has been great though.  This time in 3 days DH and I'll be in Copenhagen.  So looking forward to it.  Weather forecast is pretty reasonable as well.  Cloudy and sun Friday/Staurday and sun on Sunday/Monday.  Temperature 28c max which is going to be hard for DH so we might have to work round that one.


----------



## Annie70

Fiona - your embies sound great! Our IVF was a 3-day transfer of 3x 8 cell embies (Grade 2 - Grade 2 is the best you can get for my clinic) and one took for us.  Hope that at least one is settling down for you!

CrazyKate - not forgetting you! How are you bearing up in the tww?

Weeza - my FIL has been transfered into the palliative wing of the hospital. They can't do anything for the cancer but did give him new blood which perked him up enough to be able to talk to dh on the phone. Hope your planning appt goes well!

PT - you poor pet! I think you were wonderful being able to go to visit your friend's baby in hospital. It's normal to find it hard to see the only thing you want so much!  Before my IVF, I was avoiding baby showers and no hospital visits for newborns. I would ring frequently and turn up a few weeks later when I felt stronger.  

Janners - great to have you back. Glad to see that you were able to enjoy the glorious weather we have been having. I have friends coming from Portadown next week to visit and they just can't wait.

I have my gynae appt on Thursday and am  ing that he gives me the all clear.  I am royally fed up with house (ar)rest. We had friends come by for a BBQ at the weekend but I have a serious case of cabin fever!! Thank goodness, there is some tennis to watch on TV, that's all I can say!! Anyone into the Mad Men series?


----------



## emak

Morning girls ,this is gonna be a quickie as im off to bed soon(on nights this week)  
Where has the sunshine disappeared to First day off to enjoy it and come out of work this morning to find it raining  
Annie   all goes well at the gynae tomorrow ,you must be bored out of your mind sitting about the house all day,i know i would be!!!
Cate really hope that DH and U have a blast on hols and i hope that he starts to feel better soon.
PT i know exactly how you feel my best friend had her first the week after i found out that i needed tx and it was soooooooooo hard,of course i was delighted for her but somehow it just adds to my pain ,not sure if pain is the correct word im looking for but at this time in the morn its the best i can manage  .
Janners welcome back the holiday sounds brill was it Florida or California Disney you were at??I just LOVED Disney world and would go back at the drop of a hat but i think i will wait til i have a couple of kids to bring with me.  
Right im off to bed to get my beauty sleep(i need it ) 
Emma  xx


----------



## pink tulip

Good morning girls !

Weeza, I beat ya to it! How are you this morning and how did yout appt go? Shame we didn't manage to meet... 

I'm still a bit down in the dumps today but I am trying to drag myself out of it. Had a really disturbed sleep and kept thinking about my friends perfect little baby. I find it amazing that I can feel so strong at times and then something affects me so badly. I need to do some of my positive thinking to snap into looking forward to our tx

Annie - Fingers-crossed for your gynae appt. I'm a little envious of your bed rest as the mood I'm in I just want to crawl under the duvet.....I know, though, when it is enforced it's a very different story 

Cate - Sorry to hear about your DH being so unwell. I hope he takes it easy and gets back to full health soon.

Love Pink x


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone!

Look at the rain    but I got to use my funky umbrella this morning    trying to see the positive in everything   If I were at home today, i would pull on my wellies and go puddle dancing and jumping with my nephews    

PT, I missed you yesterday! Which nurse did you have? We had Anita, who is lovely and bubbly. During our training bit, I stabbed myself in the finger taking the cap off the needle   duh! Worst thing is I KNOW how to do it, without stabbing of fingers, as I do it frequently in work    Big     for you and I hope you feel a bit better today,  you were so good and strong going to see the new baby last night  

Annie, lol at your house (ar)rest    I hope the gynae has good news for you tomorrow. Glad to hear your FIL is as comfortable as he can be, it much be such a difficult time for you and your DH   

Holly, take as much time off work as you need, sod work! Although, I don't think you will need to take a pile of time off            

Gllittergirl, good luck with the stims    so glad for you that everything is looking good!

Fiona and Kate, how is the 2ww going? Thinking and      for you both     thanks for the good wishes for yesterday   Incidentally, I have my initial appt at RFC next Thurs and am just going to get the notes from Origin sent over and see how quick I can get on the waiting list, rather than repeat all the tests that i have had done in the last month! It may not work, but it's wortha go!

Hi Sara and welcome to the board. Hugest   for you and your Dh on your journey to parenthood   Please don't think I am scaremongering here, but I recently saw a post on the site about adoption from China saying the earliest a child would be placed from now would be 2018, due to a huge backlog of applications and China closing the process for a while.   The adoption boards are full of people who will know better   

Shem and Rita, how is the first day of stimms?   

Yellazippy, I would go back and get Day 2/3 (FSH) and Day 21 (progesterone/LH) done at your GP, as the clinics ask for a recent (ie within the last 3 months) result, this way you will be on the ball and have results to hand for your appt. 

Angie, good luck for your appt on Monday, but sorry I have no advice!

Welcome Kauai!

Morning to everyone else!

My appt went well at Origin went well, I have the drugs apart from the GonalF home with me and DH is quite impressed that when all this is over, I have a new bathroom bag in a funky purple colour    So, this day next week I start D/R. I am trying to stay positive and listening to my hypnotherapy Cd, which is totally brilliant and can lift my mood so much, it's unbelievable! As for Zita West, I am sooooo glad to hear everyone else saying how it's not possible to do EVERYTHING. I realised I couldn't do everything and then had crushing paranoia that everyone else would do it all and that meant I wasn't as into it  and well, it got a little crazy  ........

But, truth be told, I am struggling today. My sister is 10 weeks pregnant now and told my mum at the weekend. I was on the phone to my mum last night and she admitted she can't be as happy for my sister as she wishes she could be because she is so devastated for us and that my sister is devastated and never wanted to hurt us and that she can't enjoy the early stages of her first pregnancy because she feels so guilty when she thinks of us. I haven't been there for her either the way I should have been. So basically, my whole family is bummed out for/because of us instead of celebrating for my sister and I just feel like sh1te. Just by association to our IF, everything is ruined. IF sucks


----------



## Angie Baby

hi Girls what a rotten morning!!

well had an appointment this morning at rfc to get a blood test done as dr traub wanted to see if the tablets i am on is lowering my prolactin hormone before my treatment begins and while we where there they done are screening blood tests so it saves a trip down on monday when we where meant to go so killed 2 birds in one stone.

dr traub said that me not having periods does not make things hard for them as it just means they can start me he said that it makes things easier.

got my MRI scan tomorrow to check my pituatary gland in my brian so hopefully this goes ok, and once dr traub recieves these results then i have to go and see him the next day then he will make up a schedule for me and then i start my nassel spray. so fingers crossed for my scan tomorrow that its all normal.


----------



## yellazippy

Quick good morning all

Extra busy in work today 

Weeza thanks for the FSH and Progerterone advise...without this board i would be lost its a blessing!!

Angie Thinking of you hope all goes well with your tests and your schedule will have you ready to go soon

PT Sorry you feeling so down it defo isn`t easy visting new born babies  but you were very strong to go at all  

For girls on 2ww   

Yella


----------



## Fionab

Welcome to the board, Sara.  Good luck with the adoption 

Annie, hope all goes well on tomorrow for your appointment. 

Emak, hope the weather improves for you.

Pink tulip, it can be hard seeing new babies but I always think of this as practice for my own baby.

Weeeza, glad that the appointment went well.  This is hard for all your family but hopefully it will soon be a BFP for you and you can all celebrate together.

Angie, I'm glad that your appointment went well.  I hope your MRI goes well tomorrow. 

Yella, don't work too hard!

Just sitting watching DVD's trying to relax
Fiona


----------



## janners1

Thanks for the welcome back girls    

Wish the weather could be more welcoming - what's all that about today?!!

Weeza glad your appointment went well yest and you are all good n' drugged up!!!!!    

Sucks beyond belief the situation your whole family is in, although to be honest I don't really think anyone is making it easier for you to deal with, with all the crying and guilt and worrying. Maybe I am just seeing it through an IF person's eyes though...and it will get better the further on your sister gets you will all become used to the idea. I wish with all my heart your sister would just contact you and try to talk this whole thing out    You should not feel at all bad for how anyone else is feeling about this - you did not ask to have to undergo ICSI and there is nothing you can do about it. The last thing you need on your plate right now is feeling bad for everyone else. You need them all there supporting you now as you go through this tx, and that means positive attitudes and positive thinking!!!!!! One good thing about our IF is that everyone in my family realises or thinks about what little miracles my nieces and nephew are - it is all too easy to take natural pregnancy for granted...as we all know...

Emak - I was in the Florida Disney. It seriously rocked, I just had a ball. I didn't think about work or IF once and I was totally chilled the whole time. 

Sara - PM for you. Weeza you are right the wait for China adoptions is pure madness, if I want to be a 50 year old mother it would be OK!! Plus, I'd need to save for 12 years before I could afford the 'donation' they ask for anyway!!

PT - sorry you are feeling down. I've 3 friends preggo at the minute and as their bumps gets bigger it gets harder. They are all going to preggo yoga together and bump shopping together and it is pretty crudalicious for me...the one thing that keeps my chin up is the fact that my kid could be similar in age to theirs by the time I get it. Weird to think my baby could be born the same time as theirs! It's hard sometimes to plaster the 'happy' face on for everyone else's benefit...just take 'you' time and try to refocus on your goals.

Annie - I'm so jealous that you get to live in that lovely hot weather half of the year! Your friends will have a blast. I'm sure bed rest sucks for you because you are so active. I saw an ad for Mad Men on the telly when I was over in the States - it looks good! I don't think we have it here though? Do you like Dexter? I love it! Do you read? I read a brilliant series of books when I was away by Stephanie Meyers - the first one is called Twilight. Really hooked me in!

Hello to everyone else! This week is so mad because I'm just back and of course it is wedding season! It's 3:30 and I don't know where today has gone!

x


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhhhhhh and relax...what a busy day now kicking back with a coffee 

What happened to the wet morning but bright afternoon weather forecast   got soaked twice running to post office

Fiona my sort of afternoon feet up with dvds  what are you watching (hope you`re able to relax a bit  ) we watched 10,000 bc recently which i really loved but not for 

everyone some of my friends thought it was pants 

Though i love big epics like Alexander or Cold Mountain or Apocalypto which blew me away!! But loved sex & City & Mama Mia (dont do rom/com at all normally) 

I went to Directors Suite in the Odyssey to see 300 when it came out which was amazing my DP says i`m the perfect cinema buddy coz i love all the "man" films 

As you can tell my mood is much improved of late which i know is my anti-d`s kicking in...feel almost human 

 to Betty hope you`re feeling a little better...thinking of you mrs  

Yella


----------



## emak

Afternoon girls
Thats me up,had about 4 hrs sleep and feeling a wee bit bleary eyed but its best to force urself to get up early after nites cause if i lay to 4or 5 i would NEVER sleep tonight,and thats not good.I am stuck without a car for the next couple of days  and its gonna crack me up stuck in the house ,suppose if anything it might make me get off my big **** and start the walking that i have been promising myself to do 
Fiona hope that you are enjoying your lazy afternoon watching dvds,how are you finding the 2ww so far
Angie  that everything is ok tomorrow at your scan and that you get starting tx soon.
Wezza and PT glad everything went well at Orgin yesterday.Is it next week that you both start


janners1 said:


> Sucks beyond belief the situation your whole family is in, although to be honest I don't really think anyone is making it easier for you to deal with, with all the crying and guilt and worrying. Maybe I am just seeing it through an IF person's eyes though...


Janners im with you on this one,Wezza this whole situation you find yourself in is nobodys "fault" and its just not right that you seem to be blaming yourself for the situation ,in time things will get better.Im guessing that my Mum would have felt pretty silimar to yours when she found out that my sil was expecting their 2nd espically as i was undergoing all the IF tests at the time .Her only 2 grandchildren live in Australia !!! I just wish that i could give them a little grandchild to dote over aswell.
Must go "see ya later"
Emma


----------



## pink tulip

Yella - So glad for you that your mood has lifted. Isn't it quite literally like the cloud is moving away? You can see everything so differently and so appreciate things more....that's my take on it anyway  I hope you continue to get better...

EmaK - Yes I start nest Friday 8th August...yipeee! I think Weeza is a couple of days ahead of me.

Girls - still in an anti-social mood this pm....not feeling like putting on the smile just  yet. My friend txt me to see if she could call and I made something up  Very naughtly, but I can't talk to her about IF and she would have had her 6mth gorgeous dote of a baby with her 
So instead I cooked a big cottage pie for tonights dinner and now I'm going to head to the gym. It always makes me feel better


----------



## sara1

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to say thanks 4 the welcome to the site and all the words of wisdom u have given.  It is all really appreciated.

Janners - thanks 4 the PM.  It was really helpful.

Weeza - I know how u r feeling.  I went through exactly the same thing u r going through when my sister-in-law got pregnant 4 years ago.  She already had my beautiful niece and had trouble conceiving my adorable nephew but the problem was she made such a big deal of it and my brother and her were only trying for a few months!!!! I really struggled with the fact she was pregnant and I wasn't after ttc 4 a few years with no joy!  It's only natural to have fellings like this - u are only human.  I hope ur treatment goes well 4 u.
I was out with a group of girlfriends one night and they really upset me unknowingly.  One of my friends got pregnant and it wasn't planned which she willingly told people through her pregnancy.  She had a baby girl after already having 2 boys.  At the night out she and a few friends started to talk about getting pregnant while being on the coil and they joked 4 a while about keeping their husbands away from them and putting them in the spare bedroom etc. etc.  Well needless 2 say this really upset me and only a couple of friends caught on 2 this - they all know about my fetility problems.  I think I cried 4 an hour when I came home.  People who have never been in our position just don't understand what it is like 2 have fertility problems!!! 

To everyone on this site I just want to wish u all the best in the future whatever ur plans are and I hope everything works out 4 u all

Regards,
Sara


----------



## shem

Evening girls turned out nice after a rotten start this morningWell started jabs this morning went well and now have a nice big purple bruise to show for it don't know how I managed that but hey!Janners I looove Dexter too! I never miss an episode I only know one other person who watches it everyone else is like no I could'nt get into itCate enjoy your wee break hope your DH is okAnnie hope your app goes to wellPT glad your origin app went well hope your feeling better soon try and focus on your tx starting  and getting your bfp Weeza glad you had a good app at origin sorry your feelin down hope things get better for you soon just think your tx is starting and  you will not be far behind your sister Angie hope you get the all clear at your scanYella glad to hear your feeling better Welcome Sara sending you good wishes Fiona and Kate hope 2ww is going well Forgot  DH has to go for day procedure on fri for a colonoscopy OUCH! he is not looking forward to it poor thing don't blame him he practically has to starve himself tomorrow I'll feel so guilty eating when he can'tHope everyone else is doing ok. xx


----------



## holly01

wooohooo jabin already shem that was quick eah!!   to ure purple bellie!!i remember when we did iui i was ccovered in bruises on me belly an me top slipped up on day and me sis said what on under god happened ure stomach 
  i told er the dog scrabed me     

question-my 2nd bottle of spray is nearly done def wont last over wend i really must have wasted alot as it was sup to do 5 wks each bottle  ,but i have been ringin RFC all day   an as usual phones busy but do u think i will have to drive to belfast to pick one up? i am up on wednesday 4 scananyone else come across this or is it just me that sniffed tooo much ?


----------



## shem

Holly im jabbing in me thigh as there is more fat there lol! dont think I could do it in me tum tum. RE SRAY I started sniffing on the 1st july 4 days after you I think and I started my 2nd spray on 23rd july the 1st one should have lasted until the 25th but I put that down to me priming the bottle too much. At the moment I am just over a quarter of the way down the 2nd bottle and the nurse told me you should have some left over at the end. You are only spraying once each time aren't you? If you don't think it's gonna last till wed I wud just go down you'd prob have to collect from the pharmacy I think someone else on here ran out can't remember who it was possibly Bron. Try ringing the nurses no first thing in the morning anytime from 7.30 onwards they are there you should get through straight away.


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.  Been busy since I got in from work packing and sorting out what's being packed in morning.  DH is doing ok, D&V appears to have gone, we both think the black outs are caused by hot weather, he's been ok today but it has been slightly cooler.  

PT, Sorry you're feeling down.  Hope you pick up soon.

Weeza:  Sounds like we're in similar situation, my little sis is due #2 on 13th August.  Unplanned just like my Niece.  My Niece was conceived after my sis and then good friend, now DP made love after getting drunk one night.  I'm so [leased for my sister but so wish it could have been DH and I announcing pg last Christmas.  Have found out that my line manager's partner is pg with #2 due New Year, that's going to be 8 babies born to fsmily/friends in the space of 12 months.

Holly, hope you get the spray sorted.

Might get online over the weekend, will probably be on tom orrow night sometime as there's an internet cafe at Stansted Airport.  Gave DH his small birthday pressies about an hour ago.  He still doesn't know about Copenhagen.  Will tell him in morning that we're going away for weekend but won't say where.


----------



## pink tulip

Morning girls - what a p*ssy morning....more like an autumn day than the peak of summer 
I'm feeling so tired this morning even though slept without any problems last night. I am cutting down on my caffeine at the moment and just having green tea and I am really missing my coffee in the morning 

Holly- I don't know what number you are phoning in the RFC to enquire about your spray but I would try 02890633903. That's the number that is on the front of the tx schedule and I never had any problem getting through to it. Phone them and ask them for a new spray. I guess you are stimming at the moment too - hope it is all going well for you and not suffering too many side effects
Glitter girl - How are you doing now? What date is your EC?

I'm off to meet my friend for tea this evening. She is heavily pg with her 4th child and doesn't want to be out late so we are meeting at 5.30pm  Looking forward to seeing her. She is so understanding and sympathetic of what we are going through - quite amazing for someone with her own kids and who gets pg so easily.

Have a great day girls xx


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone!

On the last day of July, I had to put the lights on in the car going to work.... What is that about  

Holly, hope you get sorted with the spray  

Shem, how did the jabs go this morning? 

PT I am on the decaff coffee in the morning (hoping I can fool myself into thinking it's full-on coffee) and green tea the rest of the day   Hope you have a lovely evening with your friend, lol at 5.30pm. But it's so nice that she is understanding and patient  

Watched Team America last night whilst doing the ironing "Matt Damon" I frkkin love that film


----------



## janners1

Morning everyone!!!!!!

Cate, what is D&V? Hope your hubber feels better and enjoys his weekend away!

PT and Weeza I know how you feel, I am sooooo tired I just can't get over this jetlag....but I am drinking buckets of real coffee and I guess that isn't helping the vicious cycle either!

Has anyone seen The Dark Knight yet? We saw it on hols and it is just brilliant. Heath Ledger really did rock that role....I want to go see it again now!


----------



## buster31

Hi ladies had posted before back in April following cancelled 1st Icsi failed to stimm and was on real downer but back now for seconds and things going so much better.   Currently on day10 of stimms on 450mg gonalF and had brill news on Tues day8 that I have 6 follies approx 1cm each 
so going for 2nd scan this evening at Origins and hoping to see the boyos working hard  . Trying to get a hang of where everyones at ,thinking feels like trawling through marshmallow at moment my heads so fuzzy. 

To Crazykate and Fiona hope the 2ww is going well for you guys and that your taking it really easy    and not worrying too much. I know at this state I'm totally neurotic...did injec yesterday morning and didn't count to ten after so a few of the drops of  gonalF were sitting on my tummy so spent 10mins arguing with DP that I should inject another small dose incase the miniscule drop made a difference   
. 
Glittergirl and Shem hope stimming is going well. I felt like the down reg took for ever and then all of a sudden the time starts flying in on.

Bron11 noticed you were asking re accupuncture etc have got the no of a guy who came highly recommended by the friend of a friend so will send you PM with his no. You also queried about nhs funding for drugs I asked GP about this and he reckoned they couldn't do it anymore he said there was a case a few years ago where the gp had prescribed the meds but the girl suffered OHSS and sued so decision was made for gp's not too do prescriptions for fertilty drugs anymore I got the impression that he meant this was across the board rather than just that gp so would be interested to know if you have heard otherwise ?

Everyone else at whatever stage your at wishing you all a good day. Having niece and nephew to stay Sat and Sun so have to go and work out plan of attack ...just kiddin  . need to think out sleeping arrangements and activities to keep them amused niece has stayed over before but nephews first big nite away.. 4yr old... so praying he doesn't get upset   

Just wondered Origins had a notice up that theres a talk at 8pm near Queens tonite about stress and relaxation and fertility..anyone going ? 

Weeza just saw your post about Team America  brilliant film I always crack up at it especially his disguise and the distress signal. 

Tummy rumbling have to go and feed my follicles !!!


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls

How is everyone?  Well I'm back from my holidays and full of the cold!  Strange to lie on the beach blowing my nose every 2 seconds in the 33 degree heat!

Anyway, had a nice relaxing time and didn't get up to much at all apart from turning into a brown bear!

So how is everyone?

Weeza - great to hear you are finally at the starting line - go for gold!

Fiona - fingers crossed for you pet xx

CrazyKate - same goes for you xx 

Janners - great news things are moving on the adoption front

Annie - tried to read back but not quite sure why you were told to lie low but I sincerely hope you are feeling better now

Cate - have a good break

PT - I am glad you have someone to talk to.  I have a friend with 2 kids who is also very sensitive to my situation.  It makes such a difference

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry can't remember all that's going on as you all talk too much to read back a week's worth of posts!!

Hopefully half way to the top of the FET waiting list now and another 6 weeks to go or thereabouts.  Let's hope they don't mess us about.


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi Trishy - good to see you back!

So I went to Origin yesterday for my AMH test. I had to leave for Origin right after a girl I work with came in with her gorgeous twins. Also was wieghed and am not happy with that result! So I've been feeling a bit down ever since. I know i need to wise up and remember that I'm cycling again in October. 

Also out with all 4 sis in laws who all have kids on Sat. They know about our fertility problems but DH doesn't want them to know it's male factor. I got lots of questions asking about our 'unexplained' infertility. I hate lying and am really bad at it. but i gave it my best shot.

Anyway - hope everyone is good. 

Fiona and craxy kate - am sending sticky vibes your way.

Yeah! Weeza and PT about starting treatment soon.


----------



## bron11

Holly,
my spray ran out.  Royal replaced it for me free of charge.  I was already at app with doc and he told nurses to arrange this.  Calling up might be a quicker option.

Hope everyone else doing ok. 
Bron


----------



## bron11

Buster 31 
Would appreciate that no of accp.  Got app in two weeks to discuss with GP about funding and Royal waiting list so will update thread of outcome.  Thanks bron


----------



## janners1

Trishy!! Glad you had a good hol and the weather was great! I do miss that hot sun on my face - why couldn't it just be sunny here for even a couple of days?!!


----------



## weeza82

Hi Trishy, how was the sun    I always get the cold too just before heading off on hols. Hope you enjoyed yourself, relaxed loads and had a brilliant time!


----------



## Trishy

Thanks everyone - good to be back to FF but not the rain!  Have also got a lovely cold sore just to top things off!  You would think I would be full of the joys of spring but listen to me!!    I want a duvet day - do you think they would think I was lying if I took tomorrow off?  I really feel rubbish!

Janners - how was your holiday?  You are so brave on the rollercoasters.  I just about manage water parks and even then can't do some of the rides!!

The second night we were there DH ended up on stage with an Elvis impersonator and he was so impressed that Elvis sat beside me and had a drink while DH carried on singing on his own!!  Needless to say we were both a bit the worse for wear that night!  We did get a signed CD home with us!!


----------



## qnu

Hi! I'm new here, I've read the posts from time to time and thought i'd say hi and get involved. This baby making stuff makes you feel like you're going doo-lally. 
anyway my stats are as follows:

Me 36, DH 43  
TTC about 3 1/2 years 
Unexplained Fertility really - very slight Poly Cystic activity
very irregular cycles, problem with ovulating
Clomid approx 18 times (mad I know!) - Clomid made me ovulate but nothing happened
had all the tests
IVF at the mo
I'm having the nasal sprays and i've 9 days of injections at the highest dose done so far, scan this friday and Egg collection on Monday if all goes well.



I'm a bit down as I really don't feel positive about it, I'm hoping for the best but getting prepared for the worst. 
this attempt is private cos i got so frustrated with how we were being treated. I felt no one was listening to us and putting us off all the time. funny how quickly they move when you wave a cheque at them!!! 
sorry for being a misery on my first post, i didn't mean to be.
I'm not usually such a meanie really.


----------



## pink tulip

Trishy...glad to hear you had a good holiday...shame about he snifflles and coldsores  I am miserable when I have a coldsore. I am a lipgloss girl through and through....coldsores and lipgloss just don't go 
Anyway, good to have you back and hope you get off the starting block for your FET soon.

Bron - I don't mean to be a pessimist but in my experience GPs know very little about IF and what services are available. When i was with my Gp the other day for something entirely different and he asked how all my fertility treatment was going....we got talking about us going privately in Origin and he was absolutely shocked that there is only one tx available on the NHS!! Pretty basic info, if you ask me. I hope your GP is better informed and that you come away with some answers.

Buster -   with your stimming and your scan. Hope the follies are developing nicely...when is your EC planned for?

Jeez, girls, can't snap myself out of this lethargic mood I'm in. Nearly caved into having a cup of coffee a wee while ago  Might go a little siesta instead 

Love PT x


----------



## yellazippy

O Ladies 

My bl**dy AF is soooo late now its ridiculous 10 days i am sooooo bloated (without being insensitive i look pg), irritable, tired, emotional  

What is going on  i am 30 days on the button every month never late my DP ready to run for the hills today all i can manage in his direction is growls   

Hormone over load     

Sorry bout the rant  

Welcome back to Trishy

Fiona & Kate  

qnu Sorry to hear you`re feeling so down in the dumps & good luck with your EC on Monday try to keep a positive spin on things though as i haven`t been through tx yet i can

only try to understand how apprehensive you must be feeling  

You`ll get lots of great advise & support from some of the more experienced girls here on the board but big   from me

Yella


----------



## pink tulip

qnu ( how do you pronounce that??!)....you're very welcome to the board and you've come to the right place for a bit of moral support. Try to think positively about your follicles and it all ending in a   I know it's not easy to stay positive all the time ( I'm cr*p at it at the moment  )
Well done on getting this far, your tx will fly from here onwards...before you know it you will be on your 2ww. Where are you having your treatment? I'm attending Origin at the moment for ICSI 
I can sympathise with your clomid failure - I was on it for a year and nothing but hot flushes to show for it 

Best Wishes,

Pink Tulip xx


----------



## pink tulip

Yella - have you done a pg test....I find it is a fail- safe way of bringing on AF


----------



## yellazippy

PT I would except i`m too damn miserable to pay for a test   

Let the   come when she like....bring it on soon though before i do someone damage


----------



## betty-77

hello everyone,

just dropping by to say hello to you all.  gonna try and catch up where you all are at the mo, ive been a bit wrapped up in myself of late  

Anyway Welcome to all who have joined us recently and loads of    and    for those currently started tx or on 2ww.  of course not to forget all us girls on the never ending waiting list    hope your all more patient than i am  

Betty xoxo


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Betty,

Good to see you


----------



## betty-77

hey yella  

how are you today? I made myself get up and go for a walk in the rain with the dog today    Very therapeutic i have to say  

Betty


----------



## Trishy

Welcome qnu  

Try to keep your chin up.  You are so nearly at the 2WW and don't forget there is absolutely no reason why it won't work for you so positive thinking all the way!  

Thanks PT - just feeling sorry for myself - poor sicky bad me!!  

Not sure if I should phone the RFC to see where I am on the private FET list now or would that be just torturing myself for no reason??

By the way - Mama Mia - love it!!  Only me?


----------



## pink tulip

Oh God no! I'm a mega mamma mia fan! Looooovvvvvvvvvveeeeeeee Meryl Streep - she's my favourite actress of all time. It was great to see her doing something so "tongue in cheek"


----------



## yellazippy

Betty i`m seriously impressed i can do the walking ok but the rain brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hate the wet  

I`m good bar my horrendous PMT 

A walk would prob do me good but gona cheat and go home to hide under the duvet 

See ya all tomorrow 

Yella


----------



## Trishy

Sometimes I think she can look a bit weather beaten but I thought she looked so pretty in that film.  I loved her hair like that and wasn't she such a good singer?  What about the feeling she put into The Winner Takes it All which she sang to Pierce Brosnan at the bottom of the steps?  Wow!  

It was a real feel good film and you left with a nice warm happy feeling inside!  We should have a mass outing to the cinema to make us all lovely and happy!  And the good thing was there was never any mention of babies/pregnancy in the film!  Is it just me or do you find every film you go to see has some pregnancy announcement in it or just something that always brings you back to reality with a bump.  I like to go to the cinema to forget my worries not be reminded of them.  Bad enough every other girl on holidays was pregnant and they were all sunbathing on the beach!

Anyway, I am going to go again and see it with my Dad as he loves musicals as he and Mum always go to see shows in the Grand Opera House etc.  I have warned him he will be the only man there but I do think he would enjoy it.


----------



## qnu

Hi there 
I'm cheering up already, must be all the positive vibes on here.
I'm having treatment at the Royal, the nurses are really good there aren't they.
I think I'm a bit confused cos I thought when we went private that we'd at least have a wee bit of continuity and see the consultant that we'd paid to see but she hasn't been in contact at all and the only occasion i phoned her secretary (cos my period hadn't come when it should with the spray) she informed me in no uncertain terms that she doesn't deal with 'that kind of thing' that she was maternity!!!! there is only one secretary, what about us ivfers?
please don't think i'm complaining about the money, i'm not, its the way you get treated, i just thought it would feel a bit more real and that someone else ie consultant would think it was important too.
nu


----------



## emak

Afternoon girls
What a yucky day it is  i really hope that last weekend wasnt our summer.The sunshine always brings a smile to my face and perks up the ole mood so today im just feeling miserable ,dont think its just the weather thats bothering me though.Starting to feel very stressed about the fact that i *have* to get a new job soon and then will be starting tx maybe around Dec( im thinking ).I really dont know how i will manage to get all the time off etc without having to tell my new employers whats going on.Im sure most of yous try to keep the whole IF thing as private as possible so i dont want to have to explain (again).I orginally thought that my job wouldnt be finishing til end of Oct and would have either have started tx or about to and so the timing would have been perfect, i possibly would have just taken all the time off and have been totally relaxed during tx,but since the waiting lists in the RFC seemed to have stalled over the summer and my finishing date has been brought forward my big "plan" has fallen apart 
Trishy ,nice to have you back,your holiday sounded great just nice and relaxing.Are you a good colour??Your DH sounds like a right laugh ,mines is quiet and a bit shy so there is NO way i would ever see him up entertaining a crowd..........come to think of it i dont think that i have EVER heard him sing in the 12 yrs we have been together.
Betty ,how are u doing ? Fair play to ye going out for a walk in the rain ,im sooooooooo lazy at the moment i just cant seem to motivate myself enough to go walking im always looking for an excuse,too tired,too wet outside,too cold,too hot............do u get my drift   
Fiona and Kate hows the *2ww* passing for ya?What day(s) do you both test?


buster31 said:


> You also queried about nhs funding for drugs I asked GP about this and he reckoned they couldn't do it anymore he said there was a case a few years ago where the gp had prescribed the meds but the girl suffered OHSS and sued so decision was made for gp's not too do prescriptions for fertilty drugs anymore I got the impression that he meant this was across the board rather than just that gp so would be interested to know if you have heard otherwise ?


Girls just thought i would let yous know that my GP prescribed me with clomid last summer after my day 21 test results came back ,she said that she would put me on it while waiting for an appointment in Altnagelvin which would take months and that i might not even need the appointment........how wrong was she !!! I must stress though that when i did go to the hospital and told them that my gp gave me clomid they werent too happy about it and took me off it and i do think that they mentioned the risk of ohss and not being monitered etc so it all makes sense to me now but not then as i wasnt as *educated* in all thing IF back then.
Hi Nu glad to hear that you are feeling a wee bit better.Im telling ye ringing the rfc is just a frickin nitemare and i only be ringing about waiting lists nowhere near tx yet.I do find it very unusual that when having private tx at the rfc you dont see the dr that you are paying for whats all that about?? Suppose i will be experiencing it all for myself soon enough and its good to hear that the nurses are lovely ,thats a few of the ladies on ere have mentioned that the are really good,so i guess its not all bad.
Must go and get my dinner ,enjoy the rest of the day and big hi to the rest of yous.
Emma


----------



## shem

Hi girls glad to be home from work off tomorrow so looking forward to that although poor DH has to have his wee procedure tomorrow morning and he is not looking forward to it I really feel sorry for him but he's a a big boy he'll be ok.PT enjoy your meal with your friend it's nice to have a friend who is understanding of your situationWEEZA what time do leave for work in the morning must be early for you to have your car headlights on I don't get out of my comfy bed till 7.40 and not a second earlier should I be peeing my pants I still don't move! Jabs were fine this morning thanks a little bruising but not as much as yesterdayBuster fingers crossed for your scan tonite Trishy it's good you enjoyed your hols having the cold's a pain in the   and then coming home to the lovely rainGalaxy Girl hope you feel better soon just keep focusing on your upcoming tx. I know how you feel about all the questions about your IF very few people know our situation they don't know it's male factor I always say it's a problem with me as DH doese'nt like people knowingwelcome qnu Im at day 2 of stimms also at royal and private I sort of expect not to see my consultant as a few of the girls on here have had private tx and not seen their consultant the whole tx. It's hard to stay positive, somedays I am some Im not I guess it's natural it's great to have all these great friends on here as we help eachother through good luck for your scan on friday   Yella totally agree with PT get a pg test even a cheap one AF is sure to make an appearanceEmak totally understand where your'e coming from Just take each day as it comes one step at a time or you will go  crazy.If your in a new job and tx comes up if you have to tell your employers they have to respect your privacy and  anything you tell them has to be kept confidential, you could even get a doctors line which could make things alot easier for youhope everyone else is keeping well. xx


----------



## qnu

thanks a million girls, for all your support

i'll let you know how i get on tomorrow. fingers crossed. 
                                                                        

nu


----------



## lorsm

hi everyone

Just wanted to say hello and to ask if anyone here is attending Craigavon hospital clinic?  We've been seeing Dr Heasley, currently on 2ww after our 3rd IUI.

We will have to move to IVF if this doesn't work - trying to stay positive though and hoping that this time we will be blessed with being pg 

If you do attend Craigavon and have had IVF do you know if they can freeze embryos there?  I'm stressing out a wee bit about this in case they don't as I don't think I could do IVF if embryos were created and then destroyed without being used.  

Hope all tests etc are going well for everyone else.


----------



## Lin111

HI there everyone.
I'm new to this and feeling stressed by the waiting and the doing everything ttc and getting nowhere!!  I have read through quite alot of your stories and comments and everybody has their own worries. I never even considered the possiblity that after getting married and having a new house that I may never have the family to make it a home.  I haven't spoken about this other than with my DH and he still thinks we don't really have a problem.  He is more positive than me.  I am awaiting a review appointment at rfc and from reading this site, I could be in for a long wait.  THinking about the private route - as it's a catch 22 situation.... can't get pg if stressed, stressed if not pg.  I'm currently on my 2ww... well it's now one week and it'll be a long one.
My Dh is self employed and gets caught up with day to day business.  I on the other hand think more about this and it does affect our relationship.  The fun and excitement of making babies soon edges away when you are trying to work out your most fertile days, etc.!


----------



## shem

Hi Lin glad you joined usthe craic is great and support brilliant. I think we do tend to worry about it more than our other halves and after awhile the BMS  starts to get like a routine and the fun tends to go out of it. I     you get your bfp Good luck xx


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to qnu:  Hope you get BFP

Hi Lin:  Hope you get BFP as well.

Trishy:  Welcome back from hols.  Hope you had a good time.

I've found the internet access at Stansted Airport, guess who's too excited to sleep LoL!!!  DH doesn't know where he's going and I've dropped loads of hints that he should have been able to start guessing possible places from watching travel programmes but he says he can't remember placce names.

D&V is diarrhoea and Vomiting but that's cleared up, just need to find out what's causing the blackouts.  have to go as I've 1 minute left on here.


----------



## shem

Morning girlsjust back from collecting DH from hospital after his procedure he got the all clear   he's lying on the sofa resting and Im his personal nurse for the day so basically it's a normal day! lolHolly how did the jabs go this morning?just going to have a cup of tea and a wee bickie  and wait to get my orders


----------



## galaxy girl

Lorsm - I had 3 IUI's with Mr Heasley at Craigavon and Loopy is right. Craigavon don't do IVF, I was referred to the Royal - and it took 10 months to get on their waiting list, the waiting list is 2 and a half years for the Southern Board. The Royal does freeze embryo's. However - hopefully you will never have to go there!!! All the best for your 2WW!


----------



## yellazippy

Well Girls

Still no AF so i did a pg test which was of course neg as i knew it would be

But i feel gutted anyway  Wasn`t expecting to feel so disappointed... just goes to show that sometimes we hope the impossible might just be possible 

Yella


----------



## Strawberry*

Hello girls
I just thought I would introduce myself I am quite new to here but have just found this N.I part  

I came off the pill in Feb to ttc and am still waiting on a period to arrive  

I had an appointment with my gp who done bloods etc and all clear and I then paid private to see Prof McClure and he diagnosed me with PCOS.  I now have an appoint with my gp on Tues to get the perscription for provera and clomid.

I am scared and excited!

Strawberry x


----------



## shem

Oh Yella   that ole  just loves to torment us it's a curse hope it arrives soon so you can start to feel better. xx


----------



## shem

Hi Strawberry welcome to the threadIm having icsi tx under prof mcclure he's quite nice. It is natural to have mixed feelings it's good that you got your diagnoses so quickly hopefully things will move along for you now. Good luck with the clomid  Shem xx


----------



## weeza82

Afternoon folks, 

First up hi to all the newbies, Strawberry, lin, lorsm and qnu  

Lorsm, I will just echo what everyone else has said, they don't do beyond IUI in Craigavon, unfortunately. If it went that far, it would mean a referral to the RFC (Royal) and a long wait to get on the waiting list and then the wait to get to the top of the waiting list. I sincerely hope this won't be the case for you though     

I don't have time for personals today, crisis in work, hence me only getting to post now!  Will be back later hopefully!


----------



## Angie Baby

hello everyone, its the weekend again happy days!!

i had my MRI scan yesterday in the ulster clinic to check my pilituary gland, did not like this scan one bit i was a bit scared but im glad its all over now i just hope the results are fine as if they are all ok then its all go for my icis as i am at the top of the list. Dr Traub wants to check my scan first before starting so im nervous about my scan results, ulster clinic said they will send the results in 1 week so i wont have to wait to long.


----------



## emak

Hi everyone and a big hello to Strawberry ,Linn, Lorsm and Nuala welcome to the mad house 
Loopy i would be pleased with your fsh results i think mine was 7.8 or 8.9 cant remember which but the lower the better so happy days mrs.
Strawberry good luck with the clomid ,done 2 months on it myself.Keep us posted on how you get on.
Yella     poor u,even though i know its almost impossible for me to fall pg when you do that test its still such a big disappointment when its a bfn as usual,so im feeling your pain.
Shem hows the nursing going?? Dont be letting DH take the hand ,we all know that men and illness dont mix........ever heard of MAN flu   
Nothing much happening at my end ,im working nights this weekend so i possibly wont get a chance to post .So have a brill weekend everyone and chat on Monday.Good luck to all of yous that are sniffing,jabbing or testing   .
Emma


----------



## Strawberry*

Thanks for the welcome!  Yeah Shem I really like him.  I had seen Dr Roberts before about a gynae prob and was hoping to go to him again but he himself has had surgery and is off so I was recommed Prof McClure

Angie that does sound scary I am glad you are over it.

Scares me half to death when I read what some of you girls have been through.  Your v brave ladies.  I just have to start   clomid works for me


----------



## shem

Well my tea break turned into a long one as DH is sleeping and snoring very loud. just had MIL on phone wanting to know how her son was then went full scale for 20mins about all her aches and pains if only she knew what we were going through!Weeza is your crisis over yet?see ZITA WEST has put us all in fine tune


----------



## galaxy girl

I know - DH sent Zita West article yesterday and it really depressed me! So much for trying all the stuff her books recomend - Apparently We just need to relax and have more BMS!!!! So cross.


----------



## Annie70

Yellazippy - try the white trousers/shorts trick - used to bring on my AF.

Welcome to Strawberry, Lin, qnu, and Nuala!! Glad you had the courage to post. 

Weeza/ PT - been off coffee for a good 6 months now and still crave it. Still have to have one decaf every morning. Herbal tea does not hit the spot. Now, am tasting my way through nonalcoholic beers (yuck) - so far, Becks is best. What can you get back home?

Loopy - that is a great FSH level, great, one less thing to worry about - mine varied between 10-11. 

Trishy - remind me where you were on holidays again? I'm going to see Mamma Mia this weekend with some friends -  I'm really looking forward to it. Having seen the trailers, I won't try to get dh to come as he utterly refused to come to the Mamma Mia musical with me a year or so ago. Am I right that it's more a chick flick?

Cate1976 - hope your weekend goes well and is not too hot for dh. Relax and take care and hopefully you will get word of your tx dates when you return! 

Positive thoughts to you, Fiona and CrazyKate    Hope your little ones are implanting!

Janners - don't start me about the Mad Men series - it is great. Though, I used to work in marketing so maybe that's why I love it so much! The male-female relationships do make my skin crawl though. It truly was a white man's world in the 1950s-1960s - glad things have changed a little. I'll probably sicken you but I haven't actually been out in the sun so much this summer. Too much work and things to do around the new house. Also, our neighbour from a few doors down has a compost pile in his backyard that attracts every insect going. Every time I sit out I get bitten alive by them (have 3 new bites just from dinner on the terrace last night).

EmaK - have a good weekend even if you're working!

Well, had a very unsatisfactory visit to gynae yesterday as didn't actually see her as unfortunately 15 babies decided to be born yesterday morning. After a 4-hour wait (worst of all with impatient dh), I saw a resident who did not do an internal exam to check if my cervix was back to normal, did not listen to the baby's heartbeat, and did not schedule more blood tests even though the nurse told me that I needed them as I am anaemic from the bleeding. He dismissed me telling me that 1/3 of all pg women bleed throughout their pregnancy and that I'm probably just one of them ,and that cramps when bleeding are also OK.  So, I have carte blanche to fly home in 2 wks time as long as I don't bleed red any more and have a good u/s in a week or so's time. When I asked him where the bleeding was coming from, he said it was probably from a slight tear in the placenta which is not serious (even though my u/s two weeks ago showed no tears or rips).  At this stage, dh was disgusted and got up and left in a huff. Which was a bit silly as there is no use blaming the guy as he was just a resident. I will see my real gynae again for my u/s next wk so hopefully she will clear stuff up. I am delighted to be able to get up and out again but want it to be for the right reasons, IYKWIM. But, I'm still going to take it easy.

Celebrated by rushing off to the hairdressers to get my wig dyed as I'd been fretting all last week about the roots. She spent ages blow drying and curling it and I feel great. Looks a bit OTT for what will just be a barbie tonight at a friend's but anyways!

Have a great weekend, girls!


----------



## bron11

Evening everybody, pouring down again, now thunder and lightening.  

Took my 2 year old grandson to zoo and just as we were starting our picnic, it poured.  Hearing Aaron laugh was still good though.  

Got my review with Royal after the failed cycle next wed.  This will be good with my employers, back to work after 6 months off on sick to try which I took to try and give IVF a real chance, then I have a hosp app on second day back and GP app the following week to disucss waiting list, funding.  I dread going back to work as no one, not even my employer were bothered to check things out. I have heard I dont have a desk to go back to so nothing new there.  So much about being imformed about a phased return working policy.

Royal has not responded to my letter regarding where I am on list, or if I get kicked off when I turn 40 next week, hopefully they will disucss this next week.

Got some of my thyroid results back and recp told me they were normal what ever that means.  Still trying to get these interpeted as other experts on ff say not all results are good.  

If anyone out there can think of any questions I should ask with whoever consultant I see next week I would appreciate your imput.

Anyhow sorry for ranting on, hubby not really into discussing these issues.

Hope everyone is well and not stressing out to much if going through treatment, 2ww, waiting etc.

Bron


----------



## sara1

Hi Strawberry,
Good Luck on Clomid.  I took clomid around 6 cycles along with metformin as I have PCOS also. Unfortunately it didn't work 4 me as I also have a blocked fallopian tube!  which I suppose halved my chances of ttc.  Also saw Prof McClure - he's quite a nice man. 

Hope everything works out 4 you.

Have a nice weekend everyone.
Sara


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Chicks,

Wow, I've lost track after being away from the board for half a day!
A BIG HELLO to Lorsm, Strawberry and Lin111. I hope you get as much as I have from being part of this community.

Yella - sorry about the neg test but, hey, look on the bright side....AF is bound to arrive  within the next day or 2  At least then it'll be the end of the waiting and feeling bloated

Annie - Enjoy your BBQ and your fancy hair...sounds like a nice treat to have got it done today. Sorry your appt was so diappointing

Girls - I've had a great day today...had some physio on a dodgy hip that I have by a gorgeous young hunk of a bloke....I'm talking full on deep massage of my upper thigh and hip...anyone's windows steaming up yet  Wow it was errotica!! I'm back next Thursday for my next installment.....
Then met up with my neighbour ladies for tea and gossip which is always great fun. We are all together tomorrow night for a 007 James Bond theme party - can't wait 
Then off to the gym for session. Now I've just finished gorgeous meal and wine with DH
The rest of the evening will be on the couch for BB and whatever else intelligent viewing I can cram in  alongside some nice red vino. Well, this time next week I'll be started on my down/regging inj and that's when the fun ends...... 
Have a lovely evening xx


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,
Just read Zita West newspaper article about IVF.  I cannot believe this woman - who does she think she is?  What makes me cross is the amount of money she has made through IF books etc. !!!! I am surprised anyone conceives naturally with the reasons she give for infertility.  I don't know about anyone else but I don't know anyone who wouldn't fall into some of  these catagories.  Does she not want us to have a life? She either says we r 2 good eg. going on special vitamins or diets or too bad e.g having a glass of wine. 
Sorry about the rant
Sara


----------



## qnu

hi ladies 
so sorry i'm posting v late but i spent the day in belfast after my scan and had breakfast with a friend went shopping and lunch with another and then did some more shopping etc.... lovely.
well i have at least 8 frollickings and i'm happy with that. so i have my ec apt for mon at 1130am. it really doesn't feel real, it has taken soooooo long and then all starts happening at once, i too scared to hope for the best.
going to have a good chill over the weekend, not that i have any choice. may go visit a friend in derry tomorrow. i really want to snuggle down with my lovely hubby for the next two days but he's working - ah well.
so i hope this is ok. i'm still getting to grips with the site but you girls are fantastic.
talk soon 
nuala


----------



## crazykate

Morning ladies...............    to all the new girls! I hope you realise what you've got yourselves into 

Well it was like Christmas for me yesterday morning such a bargain I got on a pair of sandals for a wedding next weekend..... they started out at £70.00 so I picked another pair of shoes instead cos I couldn't really justify spending that much at the moment - the shoes didn't go with my dress so I went onto the internet at work yesterday morning and you'll never guess what - the sandals were reduced to £30.00 in the sale  - but I couldn't get them anywhere at my last resort I phoned the store in Craigavon and to my delight they had a pair in my size, not only were they in my size but they also had a mega day sale on so the sandals were reduced to £24.00!!! The girl was so helpful she is even posting them to Newtownards for me. SO even with a £5 postage charge I still got them cheaper than the sale price even if it was only by £1 - COMPLETE BARGAIN - here are my sandals which hopefully will arrive today -
http://www.faith.co.uk/productdetails.aspx?pid=809985&language=en-GB&cid=night_at_the_proms_shoes

Fiona how you getting on Mrs? Nearly one week down!  
Lorsm - good luck for your 1ww to - when is test day for you?  

/links


----------



## qnu

hi all
just took my last puregon injection 5 mins ago, one more step.
i also had a major meltdown this morning cos i thought the dates on my ivf schedule were mixed up so you can imagine trying to get anyone on the phone on a sat morning. eventually i rang the emergency med no on my schedule - felt a bit guilty like i was phoning 999 or something,but i got thru to a mid wife and although she couldn't answer my query took all my detals and said she'd phone back and that she'd go round to fertility clinic and see if there was anyone around. 5 mins later dr mc clure phoned me from home and answered my question, which was amazing, he is lovely.
so absolutely chuffed to bits cos i was really worried that i was going too mess this up by taking meds on the wrong day.
i only wish i'd got the nurses name to thank her.
well talk later


----------



## lorsm

Thanks everyone for responding to my post.  I didn't realise that they didn't do IVF in Craigavon.  You think they would have told me that by now!!

I so hope this IUI works as I am now 36 and will be past 40 by the sounds of things by the time I get to the top of the waiting list for the Royal.

Have been   so hard but think I need to do some more so here goes                                  

Off to town for some retail therapy now to take my mind off the 2ww!!!

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend so far!!!

BTW test day is Monday 11th August.


----------



## Lin111

Hi all
Like you all probably, I have been putting in the research on this all and trying to work out what I can and cannot do.  I've been working through Marilyn Grenville's book 'Getting Pregnant Faster'... spending £25 a month on her recommended supplements, bought some for DH but he's taken three months to eat a months suppply!!  Tried to cut out red meat (without DH noticing... although he thinks he'll be starting to look like a fish at this rate).  I've only just started to monitor ovulation cycle... which means zero spontaneity in the bedroom!  I generally eat well anyway because of my diabetes.  Not overweight.  

I however am surprised to hear that so many of you seem to be still drinking wine.  I've been trying to avoid it although usually I tuck into a couple of glasses within a few days of my AF coming.  I find it difficult getting out to a 'good night out' and having to act as the designated driver so that no one pressurizes me to drink!!  They are probably all thinking I'm pg and about to announce it within next 3 months.  My DH has tried to reduce his intake and if he drinks it is not as much as he normally would have... think age also has affected his ability to recover from hangovers!!  Wine is a relaxant and perhaps the stress is more detrimental to my IF than the odd glass of wine.  Any thoughts?  

With ref to Zita Wests article, I realise that if you are stressing out over this day in day out then it will most certainly affect fertility.  I hear of many occasions when people who have been actively trying just take a break from it and then they get their BFP.  I know there are a lot of negative comments regarding this articles but to be honest, I wish that I started younger.  The fact that the waiting lists are so long now perhaps reflect the fact that people are starting a family much older.  The society we live in today actually nearly frowns on young people settling down in their early twenties.  I have been to many weddings and wedding parties lately where both bride and groom were over thirty.  About ten years ago, alot of my cousins got married in their early twenties and have their kids well raised by now.  The cousins (3) that did leave it till a much later age (35+) are living without kids now having been married & trying for over 5 yrs.  I'm worried that I am going to be like them.  I know life dictates alot and it is only a small number of people that are so career driven that they are putting their family on hold until they climb the ladder so in that respect the article was a bit too general about this comment.  

Comments appreciated about wine.


----------



## betty-77

Hi Lin, hope you are well  

Personally i believe while ttc its probably best to avoid or limit alcohol, however after years of trying, tests, waiting.... and finally knowing you are now in the bracket of "infertility" with an even longer journey ahead, i think it is really important to try and live as normal a life as possible.  if this means having a class of wine or any other tipple of choice then to me that cannot be condemned.  For me i also bought the marilyn glenville book and i think its impossible to live by everything she says.  i think reading that and trying to live by her caused me more stress than anything.  My intention now is to live a healthy lifestyle including indulging in wine if and when i choose.  i do think as i get further on the waiting lists for ivf i will reduce or completely stop alcohol altogether but thats just a personal choice.

i think lots of people will have different opinions on this, but i do think so long as you are doing what you feel is right for you then thats whats really important, as you say its so easy to get over stressed and if we can help ourselves in any way then we should!. 

I hope this makes sense as i'm not very good at putting what i think into words!!


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Lin,

I think you raise an interesting point to which there is no clear answer. I tend to agree with Betty....if I had cut out alcohol completely while ttc, I would now be a very dry boring old hag and very bitter about my lack of social life over the last 4 years    When I knew I was about to start ICSI the last time we both stopped drinking completely once we started our down/regging. This gives your body a month to detox before stimming which I think is good. That is my plan this time also...we are starting down-regging next friday so this is my last weekend of freedom  However, I also believe that during treatment that a small glass of what you enjoy now and again would cause little harm ( apart from post-ET when I abstained from absolutley everything, including moving from the couch )

Of course, everyone will have their own opinion on this, and rightly so. As Betty says, as long as you can be confident that you are doing the best for yourself and your body to try to assist conception.

Best Wishes,

Pink Tulip xxx


----------



## Clodagh

Hi all
I'm another lurker coming out of the closet to comment on the Zita West debate. I got Prof Robert Winston's book out of the library recently - A Child Against All Odds. It's basically all about IF and fertility treatments. I found it really useful in helping me understand the process and it made me a bit more realistic about my chances. 

The bits I found most interesting were about the factors affecting fertility. Diet, caffeine, alcohol and stress didn't make a big difference in treatment outcomes. The bit on stress found there were no difference in treatment outcomes between stressed out women and chilled out women.

Obesity and age were 2 big factors. I can't do anything about my age but I have to say that reading about the effect of weight from the one of the leading researchers in IF has made me cut down food wise and do more exercise.

All in all I think everyone undergoing fertility treatment should read this book. It gives us the facts, the hard research and the risks. It has made me think differently about IF. As I said earlier - more realistic. I do have one brillant wee boy and since reading his book and I have started to come to terms with the fact that this may be my lot.

Anyway I'm sure that Zita West has not read this book and she certainly should.
Good luck to everyone at whatever stage they are at.
Clodagh


----------



## Fionab

Welcome, lorsm.  Good luck for 2ww.  We had been with Craigavon before going onto RFC. The RFC freeze good quality embryos.  Good luck for testing on Monday week. 

Lin, you could always go for a private review appointment so that you can get the process started while you are also trying BMS!  I am off wine for the last few months before treatment and during cycle, but sometimes you need the odd glass.

Trishy, welcome back and I'm glad you enjoyed your holidays.

Shem, glad DH has been given all clear

Loopy, that is really good news about your FSH results.

Welcome, Stawberry.  Good luck with your provera and clomid.

Weeza, hope you got your crisis sorted out ok.

Angie, hope scan results are good and you can start icsi.

Emak, poor you working all weekend

Annie, at least you know if is is safe to fly home now. 

Bron, hope appointment with RFC goes well.

Pink tulip, good luck for starting d/reg on Friday

Nuala, that is really good news that you have 8 follicles.  Good luck for EC on Monday. 

Crazykate, I'm feeling ok, what about you?  

Clodagh, welcome to the board.  I have read Prof Winston's book as well, it is heavy going but good.  

Hi to everyone else that I have missed,
Fiona


----------



## holly01

howdy ladies, i am back!
welcome to all the newbies 
well i am on day 2 of me jags,goin grand
just home from the moby ahhh heaven,relaxin day 2day walking,swimming and reading!!
have to go to the rfc 2mara to pick up more spray...doubt i overused ahh well!!no doubt i will get a lecture tomorrow 

cate hope you both have a grt time on hols...

hi to everyone else


----------



## emak

Hi girlies hope you are all enjoying the weekend. Im in work at the moment bored out of my mind.............there must be better ways to spend a Saturday night    .On the subject of drinking while ttc ,i personally think a little of what you fancy will do you no harm as PT said life would be pretty dull if we couldnt indulge in a glass of vino(or whatever) and considering all that we have to go through i think we deserve a treat.I must add though that once im soon to start tx i (and DH) there will be no more booze, at least for a while hopefully in my case about a year  .
Holly you are a naughty girl using up all your spray  ,do u think they will make u pay for it even though its your free go??Glad u had a good time at the moby.
Hi Fiona hows it going Is the 2ww driving you mad yet?What day do you test?
Hi Clodagh welcome to the board ,really like the sound of the book will have to source it since Zita West is in the bad books 
Oh Nuala hope the freak out this morning wasnt too bad,you were lucky that they were able to get ahold of someone to help you out so quickly.........imagine the RFC getting brownie points  .
A big hi to all the rest of you crazy ladies ,im gonna go its break time for me.
Emma


----------



## shem

Morning allhope your all enjoying the weekendPT bet you can't wait for your next physio app  I could do with a good leg rub! how did the OO7 party go? sounds like good craicNuala good luck for EC on monday Kate I looove your sandals I love it when I get a bargain which is hardly ever! I did get a pair of shoes a couple of weeks ago from river island in the sale I'd spied them online months ago they were £50 I was to stingy to spend that so just ogled them from afar then walked into the shop and there they were one pair left in my size £30! I looooooooooooove them so much keep looking at them  Hope your feeling ok Fiona glad to hear your'e feeling ok Holly glad the jabs are going ok time is flying in don't you think  Clodagh welcome Well DH and I went to the cinema last night to see The X-Files movie Im a total obsessive fan I really enjoyed it mulder and scully reunited  Up to the RFC in the morning for 1st scan can't believe how quickly the time has started to move now.Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## kate z

Hi everyone 

just popped on to say hi - had a bit of a crap morning as had my scan at RVH ( clomid scan) and theres nothing doing - no follies whatsoever. I cant really believe it as last month i was on 50 mg and had a 16mm on day 11 and this month i am on 100mg. 

On the plus side i have my first appointment on 1408 at Origin for that AMh bloodtest and DH SA - although in light of my non response this month am worried about the test now - has anyone else had it?

Re the drinking thing - i have continued to drink but have tried to limit the blowouts, when i started out ttc i was better at not drinking but as time passed it seemed unrealistic not to drink for so long. I am going to stop drinking now as my TX will start in about 8 weeks. 

Re Zita West , I think its a bit mad the way she oversimplified infertility down to one or two points such as age and working too hard when her book makes it sound like if you don't have this or that vitamin or eat this and that you have no chance.

Anyway i will stop lurking as much and post more cause it would be great to get to know fellow NI girls in the same boat.

Take care 

Kate z


----------



## Lin111

Good afternoon all.. it's a bit sad to be at  this on a Sunday afternoon but DH has disappeared for awhile and I'm feeling miserable as I'm getting AF signs.
If I was to go down the private route with Origin... do I have to undergo all the tests again with them.  I have had an HSG done with RFC and don't really want to have to pay for it again.  Can anyone give me the low down on what I can avoid avoid paying.  What exactly do they do with the first consultation other than deciding which tests to put you in for.  I am presuming treatment options are not discussed at this stage.  If you have went so far with RFC can you go straight to a review appointment??
Anyone had experience with Simms??
Thanks for all the replies re wine.  I am getting to stage that I think it's too suppressive to keep off it for months on end. I think I'll be putting a bottle in the fridge within the week!


----------



## kate z

Hey Lin 

I also have had my HCG done - i wouldnt have thought they would want to do it again - have you been refered to origin yet? I got my pack from them last week the only tests they have confirmed are the AMH and the HIV /Hepatitis test - they arnt doing a FSH on me as i am on clomid and they say the amh will suffice.

Enjoy the wine x


----------



## holly01

Hi,all sorted now got me spray no questions asked   was sure i wuda got a lecture  ,just asked me name and handed it over!!
So sad thou that i was up that early on a sunday morn and there was no shops open to drag DH to  
so just went for a bita lunch to the gables and here we are home again for a lazy sun afternoon..................


----------



## bron11

Hi all  and welcome to those are new.  Hope all is well.  Regarding alcohol issue I stopped or 6 months before treatment and started again after it failed.  Personnally the 6 months was a struggle and next time I would cut down but only stop at treatment stage.  Stressing out about not drinking from me seems like it it was counterproducive to the theatment.

Anyhow, everyone have a good day. Bron


----------



## qnu

Hi everyone
what a lovely Sunday afternoon . Just thought i'd check in, i'm taking it very easy today cos i'm going for EC tomorrow and I'm taking advantage of the excuse to do nothing.
I feel like I'm carrying a bag of spuds around and am avoiding the outside world cos i think i look about 11 month preggers and if anyone said anything i'm not sure i'm stable enough to cope. much easier to watch reruns of black books on youtube and have a good giggle....... very funny.
i can't believe i'm having one full day with no meds, took pregnyl injection last night to toughen up my little frollickers and get them ready for tomorrow - so no injections or sprays ye ha - i kinda miss them..... not.
I'm still getting to grips with everyone elses names and situations so bear with me.
I have to keep reeling myself back in cos this is an exciting stage for us and it has kind of sneaked up on us. and everyday has its own little hurdle, hoping that each bit works as i go along. i keep trying to be ready for the, what if no frolickers are usable, what if they don't fertilise, what if they don't 'take', what if it doesn't work, just to try to protect myself and create a safety net in case of bad news. i'm also doing these 'positive affirmations' cds at the mo (youknow the kind of imagine you're already pregnant and you will be) i sound like a looper!! i'm not really      
i've been going for acupuncture for the last 5 weeks or so,which is relaxing even if does nothing else. and i love relaxation cds, they're great for getting to sleep (very sexy look, earphones at bedtime)
i'm going to end there for now cos a wasp has come into the room and is eying me up for lunch and i don't fancy that!!
talk later girls


----------



## emak

Afternoon girls
Hope you are all enjoying the beautiful sunshine    NOT!!!
Last shift for me tonight then im off on hols for nearly 2 weeks YIPEEE,have no plans as yet but have plenty planned for DH like painting the kitchen !!!!
Nuala good luck for ec tomorrow   they get lots of lovely eggs.
Holly glad you didnt get a telling at the rfc today. 
Kate z    sorry to hear your feeling [email protected] today ,the whole tx thing really is a rollercoaster ride ,hope you are feeling a wee bit better now.
Shem good luck for the scan tomorrow.
Girls remember i had an appitude test a couple of weeks ago for the civil service ,well got word back yesterday that i have passed the test ,so i have to fill out all the vetting forms they sent me and keep my fingers crossed that they find a job for me.
Must go now leaving for work soon.
Emma


----------



## kate z

Feeling much better thanx Dh took me out for dinner so having a few drinks and ciggies before i embrace healthy living completley tomorrow.A few of us on the  stop smoking thread are going to spur each other on. 

Emma - Happy days you're on your hols good luck for the civil service 

Qnu - good luck for Ec x

Hi to everyone else.

Kate x


----------



## shem

Emak well done on passing the app test! fingers crossed you get a job soon Kate z glad your feeling better good luck with the stop smokingHope everyone else is well. Nite. xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend?

Welcome to all the newbies!!

qnu, just been reading your last post. Im exactly one week behind you, and this time next week I will be preparing for E.C. 

Everything you have mentioned is spot on as to how im feeling. Youre so lucky that youve no more dreaded injections, I can not 

wait until mine are over! Best of luck to you, will be keeping my fingers crossed for a happy outcome for you.

Hi to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## lorsm

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all enjoying a nice relaxing Sunday.

I am driving myself mad this weekend thinking that every little symptom I have means something  .  I can't stop torturing myself!!  I've weird crampy feelings   and feel like AF is coming - even though its not due for a week.  I keep wondering if it means something!!  

It's probably all due to the last Pregnyl shot I had yesterday morning - itis crap how it gives you the same feelings as being pg.  Thank god that was the last injection though as I cried my eyes out at each one.  I found them very painful - or maybe it was just my DH technique   !!!

Good luck to everyone who has any treatments etc this week.  Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## roxychick121

Hi Everyone 

Im new to this so sorry if not much to say yet,

Im just finding it very difficult   at the moment and it would just like to chat to people xxxxx


----------



## buster31

Hi everyone just trying to catch up again
Nuala my thoughts are with you for EC tomorrow   mines also tomorrow at 2pm at Origins..I'm really excited couldn't believe on Thurs when they give me the appt  time all made it seem so real .... had niece and nephew to stay the wkend , they had been told by my SIL not to be climbing all over me becos I had a sore tummy and niece happened to walk in when i was getting changed and told me she thought i should see the dr becos my stomach is all  bruised little does she know eh  so I'm absolutely shuattered keeping them entertained now but still can't sleep. Ovitrelle injection was at 2am Sun morning and me and DP both ended up staying up becos we were terrified that we'd sleep through the injection time ... Led to some honest conversation from both of us DP admitted I've been driving him mad questioning everything that he couldn't answer whereas I was convinced on Wed that I hated him and had no idea why we were even doing this   its really been such a roller coaster. So Nuala    look forward to comparing notes on the other side. By the way are you a civil servant ? having no desk kind of rang a bell with me  

Pink Tulip and Shem thanks for the good wishes really appreciate it.

Yellazip sorry to hear pg test results my AF did exactly the same thing, bang on 28 days for 25yrs due to start tx and it went AWOL  we never stop hoping for the impossible coz miracles do happen.. 

Trishy have to agree with u on Mama Mia. DP actually came to see it  with me last Sat..yes he really was that desperate to get me to cheer up and stop stressing  and even he thought it was brill. Apparently song 'Winner takes all 'the Abba girl (don't remem name) had to sing just after her and the guy in the band divorced by which time she was in therapy and he had a new girlfriend..can u imagine... Meryl really packed the emotion into it... and have heard people slagging him but I think fact that Pierce Brosnan can''t sing just adds to it, really brave guy for doing it or deluded  .if ur looking for another feel good movie  Bucket List is really good.

Bron11 I txted the girl re accupuncturist tel no so she txted back she's away at mo but said she'll get it to me when she gets back home , just so u know I haven't forgotten.

Lastly Hi Lin111, Lorsm, Strawberry and Roxychick.

Everyone else heres to a good week for us all

V x


----------



## lorsm

Hi, roxychick121

Sorry to hear you are finding things difficult at the moment.  

It definitely helps to post here on this board where so many people are going through the same thing.  I find it difficult to talk to family members and friends as they just don't understand.  They usually end up saying something which really hurts   - even though I know they don't mean it. 

Hope posting here helps you through things.

Lorsm


----------



## weeza82

Good Monday morning everyone  

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. I logged on at my mums on Saturday, it felt so weird being on line at the weekend, like a dirty secret rendezvous   . But I did log on and typed up a huge post. I went to hit post and lost the braodband connection   

Annie, how inconsiderate of those 15 babies deciding to be born when you were waiting for your appt   I hope the appt with your consultant goes a lot better this week  

PT you are a saucy minx with the hot physio    how was your 007 party? Hope it was good crack!

Nuala and Buster, huge good luck for today      

Kate and Fiona, hope you are both keeping really well and Kate I love the shoes, maybe even more so because they were such a bargain!

Clodagh, thanks for telling us about the Robert Winston book, I must go. I think he is fantastic and i loved Child Against All Odds when it was on TV. I also love the Child of our Time that's on every year. 

Holly, glad you had no bother getting any extra spray and are now on the next step!

Emma, congrats on passing the aptitude tests and    for the vetting procedure. What colour is your DH painting y our kitchen?

Katez, I had the Amh recently at Origin and it can tell you what your ovarian reserve is. From that then they are able to more accurately predict your response to the stimms and prescribe the dose accordingly, in the hope of avoiding no stimmed follies and at the other end of the scale, avoid OHSS. 

Lin we recently went to Origin for the first time. Our notes were sent by Mr Heasley when he referred us. DH had to do another SA while he was there. They don't ask for another HSG but you have to have recent (ie within the last 3 months) FSH results, although Origin now test the AMH levels and don't rely as much on FSH... both partners have to have HIV/Hepatitis screening and chlamydia screening. Get the chlamydia and FSH tests done at your GP, save a bit of money    If you have any more questions, pm me and I'll be happy to help.

Glittergirl have you only a week left? Gosh it has went in fast, for next week here is some             

Roxy, chat away to us all and sorry that things are difficult  

Morning to everyone else   

First up, the Zita West debate and my opinion (again!). Actually I am just fed up with the constant media portrayal that all IVFers (sorry to generalise but just for the purpose of this) are hardened career b1tches who want it all from life and how it's all their own fault for leaving it too late. I am also fed up with the view of celebrities undergoing IVF for an easy life, like the article this weekend in the Daily Mail (again) about Jools Oliver being prepared to undergo IVF so she can have a boy. The reality is she has PCOS and had difficulty conceiving their daughters and they would like another child and it may progress as far as IVF. And incidentally a son would be nice for her, BUT the two issues are not connected! It really makes my blood boil because this is not the true face of IF, just a media-peddled hype, rather than the truth!

As for the wine debate, I have cut my alcohol intake right down with Tx so imminent. Although tbh whilst TTC naturally, I did continue having the odd drink and blow out. I think I had a total mental block though, I could see all these people I knew who continued drinking and smoking yet still got pregnant easily, or people who conceived on a drunk night and I just thought, if they can do it, why can't I? But as of recently, the alcohol is no more. I believe shares in WKD and malibu have plummetted.....  

I heard an interesting story yesterday from DH's cousin (who doesn't know our situation) .. she was telling us about a girl she works with who had difficulty conceiving and had a private IVF and subsequently had twins last August. Her NHS go at the RFC came up recently, so she decided, what the hell I'll give it a go and is pregnant again with twins     IMAGINE!!!! Oooh scary!

Also, I have to get this off my chest, a friend of mine is 35 weeks pg and has had a hard time, the most recent was she developed Bells Palsy in her face, her face was numb and droopy. She had a brief course of steroids and is now back on track. Since then, LSB (remember her?) is 30 weeks pregnant and telling everyone she might have gestational diabetes and she might also have to have a course of steroids. Now my background is pharmacy and I am pretty damn sure that steroids are NOT used to treat GD, but can someone just confirm or back me up? Lying wee skank    everything has to be a frikkin drama for her. And the next of it is she is terrified of the labour and wants a caesarean, thinking it is the easier option   . Bit late now love, it has to come out somehow! It just cemented for me the fact that she just wanted to be pregnant and never thought beyond being pregnant, stupid little fool AND she is still smoking and drinking! I could smash her arrogant stupid little face in........

Ooooh, who knew I could be soooooo full of rage this early on a Monday!   Sorry but the LSB just provokes my wrath   

Any hoo, long post is vvvveeeeeerrrrrrrryyyyyy long post


----------



## sara1

Hi everyone,
Hope u all had a nice weekend and best wishes to everyone on their different journey's this week.

My DH and I had a quiet weekend - did some shopping on Saturday, Chinese takeaway and film on Saturday nite.  Yesterday my DH was working so had a lonely day on internet and phoning friends and family.  Sunday is a lonely day as most people have plans made and u can't jump in the car and go visit them.  Mind u the weather was so bad u would have needed a boat to go anywhere.

Weeza - just wanted to comment on your post.  My background is also pharmacy and I have never known of anyone being prescribed steroids for GD.  I think this girl is just wanting a bit of attention.  She should be happy that she has been blessed with a BFP.  Something I know we all would do anything for.  I find it so hard working in pharmacy because we have lots of pregnant women and a lot of them are around my age now - girls I went to school with etc.  It just makes me so long for that little baby but I have to accept my decision - not to continue with IVF and start on the adoption route.

Sara


----------



## pink tulip

Morning Ladies,

Good luck to you girls having your EC today. I am envious that you have reached that stage and really hope that you have loadsa good quality eggs 

I'm shattered after a big night on Saturday night and lying on the couch all day yesterday eating junk That is my last blow-out until after I have my baby     Hate feeling this unhealthy and tired. It takes me so long to recover now compared to a few years ago  It was good fun though....great excuse to get glammed up and it was lovely to spend some quality time with my neighbour friends. They're all really lovely people. DH and I have subsequently decided to  have a Hallowe'en fancy dress party so I'm going to get planning for that right away. With a bit of luck I will be preggers by then ......and not able to drink....my body could do with a break from partying!

Weeza - not sure about the steroids thing for Gestational diabetes but it doesn't ring true for me. It drives me nuts when women like LSB create drama out of nothing I don't advocate the violence  but it does make me laugh thinking about you punching her lights out  Let's hope she has to give birth natually and ends up with quite a few stitches. Her fandango will never be the same again


----------



## sara1

Hi

Pink Tulip - what a funny thought about LSB   !  Weeza just keep this in mind.

Sara


----------



## weeza82

LOL, I didn't think steroids were par for the course for GD, but I wasn't entirely sure, but thanks for clearing that up for me    Silly little liar. I generally as a rule don't advocate violence either but there is only so many times I can watch her drink like a fish and light up *** after *** without cracking    God, I cannot stand that girl, may her fandango never be the same again and may sex be like shaking a stick in a huuuuge bucket for the rest of her life      

Feel much better now


----------



## holly01

hi everyone,hope ye all had a nice wend
wezza was just thinkin u were up at ure folks ye wud think ye wuda called over to visit me    and we cuda went 4 a wee walk round the forestry!!!after all those treats ye had in viscounts!!tut tut!!did ye go to the music festival in dungannon with ure cowboy hat   it was crazy round there on our way back from the rfc on sun am!!

i am on 3 weeks hols from my official job but i have (for my sins )said i will mind the 4 lads i childmind for the whole 3 wks!!wee cushy number thou as they are all able to look after themselves (iykwim)
i have now discovered i have the last week of in aug as the lads mother is taking it off so i would like to take a few days away with me sis...this will be the 2nd wk of our 2ww so i am a bit cautious as my sis knows we are in middle of treatment but isnt aware that is 2ww time and i wonder am i wise to go to a hotel or should i keep a low profile at home    any thoughts on this wud be appreciated....i thought it might help the time go quicker  but i may be a complete basket case by that stage and crap hols 4 me sis


----------



## pink tulip

Holly - having been through ICSI once before, I would recommend doing something nice, like going to stay in a hotel for the 2nd week of the 2WW. I was at home for the whole 2 weeks and I nearly went mad. The first week you may find that you are quite sore and get tired very easily- I just wanted to lie around. The 2nd week you start to feel a bit better but your mind starts playing tricks on you. get something booked now so you can look forward to it xx


----------



## holly01

PT cheers just what i wanted someone to tell me     as this is our 1st ivf i havnt a clue what to expect and i am scared of doin the wrong thing even thou i know there is no wrong thing as such  
so i am flat our er looking at the supervalu breaks think we will go sun,mon and bk tue then me and dh are goin to the moby thur nite and fri and dependin on outcome we may take a hotel break for the nite on the sat   
love ure idea of the halloween party me and an oul ex had one of those years ago........................and it was fantastic every single person dressed up !!couldnt believe it!!and we (renting a house at that time) covered all the walls in the living room with black bin liners and it was hilarious sooooo spooky looking hahaaa!!!!!good times eah!!


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls

Hope everyone is well and not going stir crazy while on 2WW or going just plain mad with this whole IF thing!

Sorry been quiet lately but feel like I am just sitting here back to the old waiting game and feeling like time is standing still.  There is no doubt about it that the waiting in between or before treatment is far harder than when you are actually taking the drugs because at least you feel like you are doing something productive then even if it does involve stabbing yourself and sniffing no end!  I just hope I don't have to wait too much longer to start again.  Wonder how long AF will take this time!  Last month was 47 days so I hope it's back to normal this month.  On day 27 today so probably another week to wait.

Sorry such a dull post - feeling a little down again.  Didn't take long for the holiday to wear off and get back to the reality of IF!!

Weeza- I bet the girl pregnant with twins again is over the moon but very scared.  How unlikely to get pregnant first time twice and both times to get twins.  She is very lucky but I think I have to say I don't envy her!  I am happy for her though.  How has she taken the news?


----------



## tedette

Hi ladies,

Just popped in to see how everyone is getting on, so many people having tx at the min!        Good luck to you all!

On the Zita West/Drinking etc debate I have to admit I did stop drinking around January of this year before starting tx in March.  I didn't really do it because of tx but DH was training for the marathon and I thought it wouldn't do me any harm either to give it up and I haven't missed it since at all. Incidentally, as our only problem was antibodies in DH's sperm I think it was even more important that he gave up drink before tx.  His sample during tx was prob the best he had given and a change in his lifestyle would be the most obvious reason.

As to whether it helped my tx work or not, I really am not sure but I did lose a wee bit of weight as a result (prob around half a stone) as I have recently realised that I am now roughly the same weight as I was last summer even though I am now 4 months pregnant!

If stopping drinking did help I think it was because I felt it was a positive step to take in my life.  I had grown tired of drinking at the weekend as a way of relaxing and cutting it out was easy because of that.  I think if you try and give up drinking/coffee etc completely and it makes you miserable to try and help you conceive it can just put more pressure on you and be counterproductive.  

I was quite busy during my tx in work and to be honest, I think that helped.  I did do my fair share of symptom spotting and wondering but I found the hypnotherapy cd really worked for me and helped me put things into perspective.  At each stage of my tx I asked the consultants what would be the next step if tx failed this time and that gave me a plan of action if I had a BFN.   But I do realise how lucky I am that I did not have to face that and am very grateful that IVF worked first time for me.

What I am trying to say is please don't put too much pressure on yourselves to try and do everything right or by the book.  I think it can help to look at tx as a step bringing you closer to your wee baby even if it doesn't happen for a while.

When I was TTC, friends who knew said that once I became pregnant I would forget all those frustrating months of BFNs and they were right.  The most important thing is that each of us gets our wee family and even if it doesn't happen for a while yet I do believe it will happen one way or another for us all.

I really hope this doesn't offend anyone who has had a failed tx or is going through a rough time.  I realise that advice from someone who is pregnant may seem a kick in the teeth but this time last year I think I would have liked to have known that I would be in a position to say these things now!

       

Hello and good luck to everyone!

Tedette


----------



## weeza82

Trishy, I don't know the girl personally, but I believe she is very daunted to have 2 sets of twins and soo close together! What are the odds? 

Holly a wee break sounds ideal in the 2ww. DH and I are talking about going away, just to the coast for a few days during our 2ww/annual holiday as well. The change of scenery could do you the world of good! My parents were at the Country Fest and had a brilliant time. Dad was in his genuine Stetson, that he bought in Nashville! We could sort of hear the music at our house, yet in the town, you couldn't really hear it! Crazy! I never thought, we could have had a good brisk walk round the forestry school surely!

Tedette, hi    Thanks for the words, they are very inspiring (I think I keep quoting you to DH as you are in such a similar boat), I must start asking then what the next step will be at appts and the CD is brilliant Thank You I will be round your way on the 17th of this month for Princess K's birthday party! If you see someone waving madly over the fence, it's just me!


----------



## glitter girl

weeza82 said:


> God, I cannot stand that girl, may her fandango never be the same again and may sex be like shaking a stick in a huuuuge bucket for the rest of her life
> 
> Feel much better now


ROFL Weeza, this one is priceless!!  . I have laughed non-stop at this all morning


----------



## Trishy

Here here!!!  Who knew Weeza had such a talent as a stand up!!


----------



## weeza82

or just an absolute potty mouth........


----------



## betty-77

thanks girls you've made me laugh !!


----------



## Trishy

If the cap fits....!!! 

Can anyone advise me?

I don't want to butt in on Bev's thread about ISCI private waiting lists but has anyone gone private through RFC for FET only?  Is it true that the lists are 3 to 4 months at the longest??  Any realistic times welcome - seeing as you getter better more honest answers on here than by phoning the admin staff!


----------



## holly01

just noticed ladies that Zeta West is going to be on the online chat of INUK soon,i bet u guys would give her a run for money after her previous article


----------



## weeza82

Oooooh, when


----------



## betty-77

ive just checked on inuk website and zita west is doing an online chat talking about complementary therapies for fertility !!! this is on 22nd Sept at 7pm.  One for diaries i think


----------



## pink tulip

Girls,

I've just had an email from Zita West regarding my complaint. Thought you might like to see it:

Dear Suzanne

Thank you for contacting my clinic. I am really sorry that you, and many others, have been upset by the article that appeared in the Daily Mail last week. This was never my intension

I wanted to let you know that although the piece said "by Zita West", I didn't actually write it. I was interviewed by a journalist and I gave a very balanced approach to the questions she raised, including comments on how I think the press give older women a hard time regarding fertility.

As you might expect, the headline in particular, I felt was deliberately provocative. Unfortunately, it wasn't something in my control.

As you point out, I have built my reputation on being supportive of couples who are experiencing difficulty getting pregnant. If you have ever visited my clinic you will know that our philosophy is built on a highly sympathetic and non-judgemental approach.

Once again, please accept my apologies for any distress that the article has caused, and thank you for getting in touch.

Yours sincerely

ZITA WEST

I actually think it was a very genuine response and I feel bad for her if she was portrayed incorrectly by the Daily Mail.


----------



## weeza82

How anal of me that thefirst thing I noticed is that she has mis-spelt "Intention"    

I understand that the Daily Mail is not known for their supportive attitude to women and can understand the potential for twisted words, however I think a statement on her website would go a long way to damage limitation and help recover some of her reputation.


----------



## betty-77

PT, Thanks for sharing the letter with us.  i must say, maybe it's just my mood   but i still don't think she is completely blameless for the article.  She may well have been misquoted or taken out of context by the journalist, however i think the article was for her own agenda - publicity! and she has certainly got it, especially if a simple sorry i didn't mean it is going to fix it all! i am however impressed that you received a reply.  i imagine there was a lot of complaints to respond to.  Good for you for sticking up for us and writing to her in the first place.  

Betty xx


----------



## qnu

hey all
back from my Ec. I'm a bit dazed and tired. not a bad experience the nurses and dr boyle were great and so was my hubby - o and so was i!!!! ha 
anyway i have 3 eggs, not sure how i feel about that, a bit disappointed i had hoped for more and i felt as though i had about 30 knocking about in there! 
so i'm in my nest at the minute and my hubby has created a picnic (on my bed) and a glass of champagne and strawberries for being so brave. i have my hot water bottle on my tummy and going to try to sleep for a while.
dreading phoning tomorrow to see if any fertilised.                
hope all well
nuala


----------



## lorsm

qnu - good luck for tomorrow.  Hope all get fertilised!

Take it easy tonight.

I've been laughing my leg off at this site today    - weeza you are so funny.

It's keeping my mind a wee bit off the wait to Monday which is when AF is due (but hopefully won't come due to the IUI!!)    

I can now imagine I have all the pg symptoms under the sun and have to restrain myself from doing a pg test as it's too early!  Why oh why do I feel the need to pee on a stick way too early every time!!


----------



## Sue30

It has been an absolute gas on here today!!  Been off line for a few days and its been so busy! 

Weeza - got the book this morning!! THANK YOU! I love your LSB stories!! Keep them coming!!

Pink Tulip - thanks for sharing your response from Zita West!! To be honest in todays world even getting a reply from someone like that is pretty good!

It was really interesting to read that other people ponder over the should I drink/shouldn't I drink debate!! I have to say I don't drink alot but do enjoy a few at the weekend like most!!! Couple of issues for me - firstly i know the first thing people assume if you don't have a drink is that you are BOUND to be preggers! And the last thing I want is someone asking me if I was or not - so I have actually had a drink in my hand even if I didn't really want it so they wouldn't ask  - even the vodka and white or gin and tonic thing doesn't work - I actually caught an acquaintance (not a friend thank goodness) smelling someones drink as they thought they might be preggers!! Secondly for a while (after m/c and when I stupidly assumed would get preggers straight away) I obsessed about what I ate and drank in 2ww which stressed me out more then when AF arrived!! So with change of attitude if I am out I will have a few but not too many that I worry about it! Most of my friends (as someone said before) have all been having a few just before they found out and no harm done!!

Good luck to everyone for EC, ET or 2WW! Coming into summer next year would be a lovely time to have lots of little ones arriving!

Lots of luv

Sue


----------



## bron11

Hi all
apologies, I am not very good at remembering names.

Lorsm - hope treatment goes well. 

Roxychick 121 - welcome, when i first went on the site I just read the threads for a while till I felt ok to talk.  Hope you feel more upbeat sooner.

Wheeze82 - What is AMH?

Buster  - hope egg collection went well 

Holly - def good advice to keep your mind occupied during second week or you could send yourself crazy.  I over analyse every symptom during this time but at same time hoping I was preg.  My moods went up and down.

Trishy - sorry you feeling down, know where you are coming from.  Waiting to move on to the next stage is hard as your life remains a question mark.  Thinking pos and trying to keep positive is also hard.  My hubby thinks I spend to much time on computer reading up on infertility but for me this is a way of coping and trying to figure out why female bodies don't do what they are supposed to.

Qnu - hope you feeling ok after egg collection.  I was physicall sick on the second day after mine so I hope you have an easier time.  Keep putting your feet up.

If i missed anyone out apologies.

Got review tomorrow at Royal any words of advice regarding questions or tests i should get carried out?  Returned to work today, nothing changed after 5 months.  Got put on office duty and no one had courtesy to tell me.  It was hard telling some colleagues IVF did not work out, esp line manager who I did not want to disucss matter with. 

Going to get some tea now try and get back on line later. Bron


----------



## shem

Hi girlsboy, you lot have talked on here todayWeeza love your cracks about LSB she sounds very like my SIL who is not my favourite person in the world and I think it is starting to show, but how can I ignore the fact that she was pi**ed the whole way through her pregnancy,smoking about 30 a day and it has been mentioned taking drugs that are prescribed for people suffering from depression! This is her 4th child, when her LO was 2weeks old she went to her friends house with the ba was so drunk ended up falling down the stairs and banged her head and her friend took the ba for the night as she was in no fit state! wot the f**k! It's a good job I don't see her that often.Welcome Roxychic we are all here to listen and help eachother not forgetting to have a few laughsBuster good luck for ECBron hope review goes wellHolly definitley agree with PT go with your sister Im off on hols at 2ww also and am thinking about going awayGlitter girl my EC is nxt week too all being wellIsorm plenty of positive thoughts your way SUE cant believe some people are so nosey as to smell someones drink to see if they are preggers!Nuala 3 eggs is good it only takes one to make your dreams come true.  they fertilize nice and good for you Well had my 1st scan this morning and all is going according to plan so far. I had Dr Traub he's very nice have'nt laid eyes on my own consultant yet and don't mind if I don't if this works for me. Just heard of 2 people I know who are pg and my friend said to me it always comes in 3's I only wish I could be the 3  xx


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls -

I thought I would let you know that I had an appt in Ulster Clinic  this evening with a surgeon regarding my breast. I was a bit concerned as it felt very lumpy to me and I had a piece of my nipple removed ( sorry, enough to make you eyes water, I know) last October. Anyway, he thinks it's benign but has recommended that I have the lumpiness removed before I start IVF again/get pregnant as the hormones may inflame things.
I am devastated on 2 counts - a)the dread of having another op on my breast with the worry of what it may show and b) the disappointment of having to postpone our  ICSI      :'

I'm not sure I can take much more


----------



## betty-77

Pink Tulip i am so sorry to read your news, my heart truly goes out to you.  i know you don't want to hear this and its probably a bit cliche, but you need to make sure you are as healthy as can be to see your pregnancy through when it does happen and that you'll be a young fit yummy mummy.  i know it probably seems like the end of the world right now, but you are important and need to look after yourself.  have they give you any idea of your next steps and timescales for having procedure on breast done?  try and take things step at a time and keep yourself well.   

Betty xx


----------



## holly01

PT  
so sorri to hear this news but as Betty says u have to be fit and healthy 1stly soo hoping they give u the go ahead as soon as they can as i know u are so keen to get going again


----------



## Annie70

PT - you poor pet! I know that it's easy to say it but Betty is right - do look after yourself so that when your lo comes along, you will be fit and healthy. How soon can you get the lump removed? I'm just  ing that it really is just benign.


----------



## Clodagh

Hi PT
That's scary news for you and it sounds like the next while will be tough. Take it easy and give yourself time to get your head round all of it.
Trishy I wanted to let you know that my NHS go is due and it'll be FET. I phoned in the middle of July and have been told I'm no 2 on the FET list. I was told the waiting list was 2-5 months. When I asked how would it take that long if I was no 2 she said they aren't doing any FET in August. I asked about Sept and she said she didn't know yet! I'm going to wait until the end of August and phone then.
Clodagh


----------



## sara1

Hi PT,
Sorri to hear about ur news.  ing that everything will be ok for u.  Just look after urself so u are fit and well when u start ur IVF again.
Thinking of you,
Sara


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi everyone

pink tulip so sorry to hear your news im sure you are emotionally drained and disappointed with this set back but your health needs to come first so i hope everything gets sorted as quickly so you can get started on ici
im sort of in the same boat as you as my icis might be post poned as well wont find out till wednesday 13th as this is when i get my mri scan results they where checking to see if my plituarty gland is ok so fingors crossed.
its such a rollercoaster ride i waited 11 months to get my letter of offer and now it has came i have to over come this hurdle before icis can begin. i got some good news today though my prolactin horomone level as dropped from 2905 till 1554 since dr traub started me on tablets so its heading in the right direction.
i wish you u all the best pink tulip and all you other girls who is finding things difficult.


----------



## Angie Baby

forgot to add on my last post, does anyone know anything about the new blood test that can be done to determine how well woman will respond to fertility drugs, its called a AMH test, origin have started doing it but does anyone know if its done in NHS and if eveyone one will get this test done. i read it in the newspaper that this was a new test and origin and 1 other clinic are the only 2 clinics in th uk that does this test.


----------



## bron11

Hi it was interesting to read about this test Origin did not offer us it, and given I had high FSH 18 then 16 they refused to treat us.  I would have appreciated them doing this test.  Thanks for this info, i will check out with royal tomorrow if they do it and on nhs
Bron


----------



## shem

PT   sorry to hear your news. I agree with the other girls as much as you don't want to postpone your tx your health is important as your LO will need a strong mummy when it comes along. It's a worrying time for you and my thoughts and   are with you. Hope you don't have to wait too long to get the lump removed.Shem xx


----------



## betty-77

Hey Angie Baby, Good luck for 13th will be thinking of you.   that results are fine and you don't have to postpone tx for too long.


----------



## betty-77

Hi Girls,

Bit of a personal one, if anyone can give any advice could you post or PM me? Thanks

i have phoned to arrange to speak with one of the fertility counsellors available to us and i've received an appointment for next wednesday.  i'm really nervous about this and i didn't expect to get to speak to someone so soon.  i don't know what to say when i get there and was wondering if anyone has been before if you could let me know what happens at the first session??

Betty xx


----------



## pink tulip

AMH - stands for anti-mullerian hormone and is a marker of how many eggs you have left in your ovaries....and how you are going to respond to the drugs. It also helps the clinic decide what dose of drugs to give. It is only provided in Origin in recent weeks and it originated in a clinic in Glasgow ( where our bloods form Belfast are sent for analysis). It is not provided by the Royal or your GP and it costs £85

Hope this helps


----------



## emak

Evening girls
My god you lot can talk dont think i will be able to manage going through all todays posts as im totally knackered ,im telling ya working nights just doesnt agree with me, suppose the only good thing is that i have only got 9 night shifts left to work before i hit the dole queue the rest are all day shifts 
PT im so sorry to read your news you must be gutted as you where so close to starting tx but as the other girls have said you being fit and healthy is much more important.When do you hope to have the surgery and how soon after can you start tx?Sending you           


Angie Baby said:


> forgot to add on my last post, does anyone know anything about the new blood test that can be done to determine how well woman will respond to fertility drugs, its called a AMH test, origin have started doing it but does anyone know if its done in NHS and if eveyone one will get this test done. i read it in the newspaper that this was a new test and origin and 1 other clinic are the only 2 clinics in th uk that does this test.


Angie i think you must have been reading my mind cause i was gonna post that question myself........great minds think alike. Does anyone know can you just pay orgin for the AMH test or do you have to be having tx with them?? Would really like to get it done to get a better picture of how i might respond to tx,think i might give them i ring tomorrow just to check.
Betty sorry cant help you out as i have never been to a counsellor but i swear to god there is somedays i think that im cracking up and would love to have someone to open up to ,i really feel that i have only you girls on FF to talk to about my problems without being judged for being sad/teary or just plain pi$$ed off ,i feel that i cant even talk to my parents about it ,when i use to quite often i would get emotional and i could sense that my Dad was starting to lose patients with me so now i dont mention it and as for DH .........the quiet man i sometimes feel that he is just not interested .Do any of your Dhs make you feel like tearing your hair out sometimes 
Wezza love the latest story about LSB she really sounds like a piece of work keep the stories coming they do make me laugh  
Im off on hols til next Friday ,no plans really but am going shopping with my best friend to Belfast on Friday and im gonna treat myself since i lost 7.5 lbs at ww so far so i think i deserve it.
Gonna head to bed and chat tomorrow
Emma xxx


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls, 

PT, I am so so so sorry to hear this     but you are an amazing strong person and you will get through this   You have to think of yourself first and getting over the next procdeure and then you will be in the utmost of health to devote to ICSI and then for caring for your future child    Just huge hugs babe      

I was just going to say about the AMH but PT has said it all really! Best thing to do would be ring Origin and see where they stand on testing external patients. 

Shem your SIl sounds as horrific as LSB! How do you manage!

Sue, glad you like the book! I can't believe someone would sniff another persons drink  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## holly01

Hi Betty i have went to the counsellor and u have nothing to worry about i was the same as u a nervous wreck drivin up the rd thinking that she will think i am bein silly but rest assure she is fantastic and the words will flow when u get seated...
personally i found that i seeked counsellin too late,meaning that i felt i had gone full circle by the time i was aware of the service and thankfuly come out the other end but i wud have needed it 8-9 months previously as i was sooo low and many a day nvr got outa me bed i was in such a dark hole,no one knew about our IF and afer 3 failed iui's i was near breaking point,only for my DH i couldnt see any way forward....
one thing i did chat to her about was the fact that when i did tell all our family that they all seem to avoid us now or never ask anything regarding our IF and i was sooo mad with them all but when she explained it from their point of view it all seemed so much clear like 'they dont know what to say to say the right thing' and as we all know this is soo true but at the time i couldnt see that i was so angry with them but now i am super chilled and this i think helps my family as some of them inquire now and i just answer its going grand!!
Fair play Betty for making ure appointment and i hope u feel a wee bit better when u have seen her/him?


----------



## Trishy

PT - I am so sorry to hear your news.   I really hope all goes well with removing the lumps and that you get the all clear very quickly so you can return to treatment.  Why is there always something that comes and challenges us just as we are about to start treatment?


----------



## glitter girl

P.T, What can I say? You are in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## shem

Morning girlsOff work today so am giving the whole house the onceover. Working the rest of the week so if I get it done now it will only need a wee spruce between now an next week because once I go in for EC next week all being well Im  doing absolutley nothing! Dh can look after me for a change. Would you believe me if I told you he dosen't know how to use the washing machine or the dishwasher? Well things are gonna change  Showed him this morning how to use diswasher and he said why do I need to know?  AH HELLO you live here too don't you! I could rant on but I won't.PT thinking of you Hi to everyone else


----------



## betty-77

hello, how is everyone today?

thanks for all the PM's and posts re the counselling, it really helps to know i'm not the only one who has needed to do this, in fact it sounds like something most people would benefit from at some point.  i'm strangely looking forward to next week now, i can't imagine actually feeling better about things.  

Yella i haven't seen you on for a few days, hope you are well and AF finally arrived for you, i know exactly how you feel about doing the pg test, i'm exactly the same every month when i get AF, always have a tiny glimmer of hope shattered.  


Nuala, thinking about you today.    that you get good news when you phone.


Bron, hope your review goes well today.  it's horrible going back to work especially after so long and having the news you wanted.  keep strong and think about yourself, have they worked out a gradual return to work for you or have you gone straight back in to normal hours?


Emak i can't beleive its so close to you finishing work, when will you hear from the civil service??   something works out for you soon.  I know exactly what you mean about DH and sometimes thinking they are not interested.  i've struggled with this quite a bit recently and have found that i don't understand why i can get so upset and angry and dh just goes along with whatever happens.  he tries to explain to me that it does mean just as much to him, but he gets through it by keeping positive and trying to be strong for me.  i suppose we have to look at this as a good thing because if we both felt like i did all the time we would probably just give up.   

Shem enjoy the cleaning!!  i'm supposed to be cleaning today as well but i just keep getting distracted!!  My DH hasn't a clue about cleaning either so your not on your own.  Just right to put your foot down though, i think i might get DH to start learning now in preparation for my tx    - i think that would be easier said than done!

Weeza, how's things with you, has your sis been in touch with you much recently?  hope all is well.  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all enjoying day.

Betty xx


----------



## qnu

hi girls
PT sorry to hear about your treatment, i'll be thinking of you.  
I've been soo nervous this morning after having ec yesterday and getting only 3 eggs i had kinda got myself ready for bad news and had mentally got myself ready for the wait for the next round.
well, I phoned the rfc and............... I have 2 good eggs going back in on thurs at 1230    so i'm ecstatic , i can't wait, all i keep thinking is one more hurdle down, i know that anything could go wrong at any time so i am soooo thankful when each stage is successful, i can't believe it.      
i have had a dance around the kitchen whilst phoning my lovely hubby to tell him the good news. god bless his wee heart, he has been trying to keep me sane (not an easy task even before this all started). 
i've phoned my mum who i haven't really kept up to date completely, but she knows this is a good thing and does try to say the right thing  - i just don't like landing all the serious stuff on her just cos she's my mum.
we had thought that ET would be on Wed and so i'd booked my hubby off work to come with me, but now they told me thurs i had a bit of a crisis cos its so hard to get him a day off esp at such short notice, but i guess the gods are smiling on us cos first person i called could cover thurs....... result........ i love when we sneak a 'school day' off together. cos you know everyone else is at work and so should you. 
I have to go and text/email my friends who know about 'our journey' to update them, again most don't understand the ins and outs (boom boom) but they are very supportive.
my older sis (in arizona) had ivf cos she had a damaged tube from an ectopic and a closed one after a botched appendix op when she was 17, her first didn't work but she used used her 2 'poor' eggs on the 2nd attempt and it worked, her little gem (my godson) is 4 1/2 now and perfect in every way.
anyway, i'm wittering and have to stop, my mind is in overdrive cos i couldn't let myself imagine this would happen.
its all so emotional.
talk later ladies and hopefully i won't be such a moonbeam 
nuala


----------



## betty-77

Nuala, thats fab news.  keep up the positivity. really happy for ya.    

Betty xx


----------



## weeza82

Nuala, fantastic news and what a fantastic attitude!! You seem ot have a great support network around and I'm sure it helps so much (in a bittersweet way) that your sister understands exaactly what you are going through, even if she is so far away in Arizona! Having the extra day should do the embies the world of good before ET    

Betty, thanks for asking about my sister, things are still difficult, we spoke properly on the phone for the first time in ages on Friday night and it was all"Oooh, my back, ooooh my nipples, ooooh how will we afford childcare, we will have to get a new bigger car" etc and on top of it she said the most ridiculous thing at which point I had to remind her who she was talking to! Silly cow.


----------



## Trishy

Sounds like she is burying her head in the sand because she doesn't know what to say to you! I think you need a heart-to-heart face-to-face before it gets too awkward and you really fall out as you really need supportive family at a time like this.  She needs a good talking to!

I really am surprised how unsupportive some of your families are.  I must be very lucky indeed but I suppose I don't give them a choice as I tell them every detail anyway and they have to listen!!  Seriously though they could not be better to me and are very careful what they say and never moan about their own children.  I will think myself very lucky now


----------



## weeza82

Ooooh, Trishy, I told my mum (and she told my dad)    so they are understandably, hideously torn at one super-fertile daughter who seemingly can get duffed up whilst on the Pill and then ME.  TBH it's more me burying my head in the sand and avoiding my sister as well. I don't particularly want to see her or her DH, I don't want them to know about our Tx or anything. I only really asked how she was because that's what you do, isn't it? But then she went off on one, with not a shred of sensitivity towards me


----------



## shem

Nuala great news 2 wee lovely embies waiting to go to snuggly home  Wezza's right the extra day will do them good!    It's wonderfull things worked out for your sister it's nice to have someone close to you who understands fully what your going through. Lot's of     your way. On the subject of families most of my family knows wer'e having problems but don't know Ive been having tx. Im very close to my mum but I have'nt told her about this cycle as she is not too well herself and I don't want to worry her in saying that she never asks me about it and my dad is totally oblivous as he can't hold his own water and the whole world would know. I have confided in a few people this time but feel the less that know the better as last time I think too many knew what was going on and though they were all great the phone never stopped and it all got a bit too much.Weeza I agree with Trishy that you should'nt let this linger on as it may only get harder and you do need the support of your family, are you and your sister close? xx


----------



## roxychick121

Hey Everyone

Ive had a very bad start to Clomid 50g I was in casualty all last night my ovaries have over stimulated and my stomachs full of fluid nearly fainted yesterday so my reaction to Clomid has not been good  

Its nice to be able to share my problems with yous all its hard when none of my family or friends really truely dont understand what your going thorough.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All,

I`ve been lurking for the last few days not feeling too good as my AF arrived on sunday morning then while lying in bed full of Feminax & a hot water bottle my MIL phoned to tell

us my DP`s much loved great aunt had passed away that morning 

We had all been over just a couple of weekends ago to vist her and she was in great form for 88...so glad we all went now and didn`t put it off as DP mum doesn`t travel normally

as she has terrible arthritis. We have to wait over a week before they can bury her which is hard for all the family

PT Life really is a B***H always got something new to throw at us sending you   be strong

Weeza IF can really drive a wedge between families we haven`t told our families yet but i am dreading it...people walking on egg shells or just being plain insensitive  

 you can sort this out with your sister

Betty Thanks for thinking of me  try not to be nervous i promise once you start to talk it just will all come naturally & will be the most therapeutic and liberating feeling

i    you get alot out of it you`re being very brave taking the first step

Congrats to Nuala and   to everyone else out there doing EC ET or on 2ww

Yella

Sorry i haven`t done personals for everyone....just checking in


----------



## shem

Oh Roxychic how awful for you  just you rest plenty and concentrate on getting better. Are you going to be ok what did the hospital say? xxYella sorry to hear about your DP's aunt it will be hard week ahead  glad your AF finally came it's awful the waiting but when she eventually turns up you can start to get on with things again. xx


----------



## glitter girl

Qnu, that is great news, well done!

Shem, glad to hear i have another cycle buddy, the support on here is fab.

Heading to Origin later today for another scan, time is ticking on.

Hi to everyone else, thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Angie Baby

Nuala that is brilliant news good luck for ET on Thursday, what was EC like was it sore? thats the part im most dreading do they knock you out or are you awake, any advice would be great.


----------



## weeza82

Glitter good luck for the scan    

Roxychic, I can't believe you ended up in Casualty, that is so awful    I hope you are ok now though 

Yella, so sorry to hear about your DP's aunt  

Shem my sister and I are close but slightly volatile iykwim. I don't know how to talk to her because if I said the things I'm thinking there would be no return, so instead I am going for counselling through Origin next week and we'll see from there.


----------



## kate z

Hi everyone

I have been reading how everyone is getting on- tho it is really hard to remember everyones name etc Congratulations Qnu that sounds great x 

So sorry to hear your news PT hope it all gets sorted really quickly and you can proceed with TX. x

Roxy chick you poor thing, will you be able to continue with clomid ? hope you are ok. 

Good luck with the scan glitter girl - what stage are you at now?

Emma my DH is what you would call a passenger in the whole thing he does what hes told to please me but would be just as happy not to bother. I sometimes get annoyed about that but having said that I'm sure there are some men who would refuse to do it all together and I suppose thats better than both of us being upset.


Good luck with the councelling Weeza, hope it helps x 


Good luck to everyone on the 2ww. 

Reading about everyone else's journey makes it feel much more real to me ( i have my first appointment at Origin next week) - I am starting to brick it to be honest , I am stretching myself financially to do it which doesn't help my nerves. I think my problem is i cant imagine being pregnant so i am already worrying about it not working! 

Hi to everyone else

kate x


----------



## qnu

thanks a million for all the good wishes, i'm reading all your posts and tring to get use to everyones names and stories.
angie, the EC really wasn't that bad my hubby was allowed to be there and did a lot of hand holding. they are very professional and you feel safe. i had dr boyle who i like (no sign of my own consultant that you think you're paying for.)
it only took about 10 mins, they give you the wibbly wobbly painkiller thing and i swear to god if they'd asked to cut off my leg i would have agreed, very enjoyable part of the whole process, i even kept telling my hubby that i loved hi, ha, ha.
had a lie down afterwards and the nurses keep a close eye on you. you're brought onto next room and lie flat for 20 mins then you sit up and if  youre up to it you can have tea and toast, which my hubby enjoyed. i did feel goggy and delicate but i kept expecting it to get sore. it's no sorer than a bad period pain and you can get a wee spasm ( i got one but its not that sore) the easier you taje it the better.
i slept until late that night, got up and went back to bed,- milk it if you can!!
today i feel a wee bit achey but nothing bad. going to go for a wee walk just to get out now and get some fresh air.
hope this helps
don't worry
nuala
xo


----------



## roxychick121

thanks ladies, 

im up at home now putting my feet up and going to relax and just take it easy is what they said. DH was really good with me last night as i had to get a few examinations and they where not the easiest to go though but im glad DH was there with me.

The docs just said to continue with them but if my tummy gets anymore swollen im to get back into hospital, part 1 of the clomid has only produced a few follicles so maybe next month something may come of it  

I wish everyone the best of luck with everything over the next few days

p.s told the parents last night, gosh its hard explaining to them all the ins and outs and its got to be the most uncomfortable thing to talk about with them and when i do i cry     


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shem

Weeza I think the counselling is a great idea can't believe I never thought of itKatez I know exactly how you feel I can't imagine being pg or being a mum it's like something so wonderful I think it could never happen to meRoxychic It's good you can continue with the clomid  it works out for you. Glitter girl good luck for the scan. xx


----------



## qnu

hey just got a joke i thought might give you a chuckle - a bit dirty but what the hell.

                          

One ovary says to the other ovarie, "Hey, did you order any furniture?"
The other ovarie says, "No, why?"
"There are a couple of nuts outside trying to shove an organ in."

hee hee

nuala


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls,

Glitter - Best Wishes for your scan today....before you know it you'll be on your 2ww!  

Nuala - Great news about your 2 embies - Justgoes to show that you don't need to  have loads of eggs. Hope they do well until ET

Yella - sorry to hear about your DP aunt. Isn't it great that you had the opportunity to spend some quality time with her before she passed away, but very shocking and upsetting nonetheless

Roxy - God! What a nightmare....hope you are feeling better today and hopefully the ovaries settle down soon

Weeza - PM for you. I do feel for you with this sister situation. I don't quite know what the solution is because as long as she is pregnant you are going to have feelings of anger and hurt - totally understandably. It reminds me of my friend, who lives nearby ( the one that used to flaunt her bump at me as if it were some sort of top of the range sportscar!) and I hated her all through her pregnancy and I still hate the way she never asks about me- it always about her and her kids - very selfish really. But it is a bit easier now that she has had her baby as I grow to love him. I hope it will be the same for you. But take it at your own speed. The next fews months of you going through ICSI while she is getting bigger will be even harder I suspect. I know I would be giving her a wide bearth.....for your own sanity. You need to be selfish when going through IVF/ICSI 

I've just phoned Origin to postpone my ICSI and it was no problem. Hopefully, all being well with me, we will start on my next period around the middle of August - which ironically is when we had originally planned on starting.
My surgery looks like it will probably be this Saturday. I am feeling very sorry for myself and disgusted that my body has let me down so badly   There have been lots of tears today and I feel like putting on my jammies and climbing under the duvet.


----------



## janners1

pink tulip said:


> Hi Girls -
> 
> I thought I would let you know that I had an appt in Ulster Clinic this evening with a surgeon regarding my breast. I was a bit concerned as it felt very lumpy to me and I had a piece of my nipple removed ( sorry, enough to make you eyes water, I know) last October. Anyway, he thinks it's benign but has recommended that I have the lumpiness removed before I start IVF again/get pregnant as the hormones may inflame things.
> I am devastated on 2 counts - a)the dread of having another op on my breast with the worry of what it may show and b) the disappointment of having to postpone our ICSI     :'
> 
> I'm not sure I can take much more


PT so sorry to read about this, life is just so unfair 

But as everyone has said, you've gotta look out for yourself too. Hopefully you won't have to postpone tx for too long and everything comes out benign and nothing to worry about too much.

Hugs to you and DH   

Yellazippy - so sorry to hear about Dh's aunt.   

Nuala - great news about 2 fertilised eggs!!

Weeza - I don't think you should feel badly about staying out of your sister's way. You need to think about yourself at the minute and you don't need to feel guilty about that? It's understandable, just a very unfortunate situation. You are just right to go for the counselling, I think you are being really sensible about the whole thing. Yous are sisters - you'll be grand in the end!


----------



## weeza82

PT, Just pm'd you... that's great that Origin was understanding and able to accommodate you. Go and get into your jammies and into bed if you want! Big cuddle from me    

Nuala, lol!!

Roxy, glad you are feeling a bit better today, it must have been so scary   I told my parents very recently as well and it's so hard    My mum cried everytime she seen me or spoke to me on the phone until last week Right enough, I had to say "mum, you're not helping me"    

Kate, good luck with your appt next week, it will be fine. I fretted over my first appt too and they were all so lovely it made us feel much better. Although we both took a huge fit of the giggles after Dh had done his sample    As for thinking you will never be preggy, I know that feeling all too well as well, but it does happen and it will happen for you!

PT you're right, I don't think I will get past the anger for a long while but I realise I need to get a bit of perspective on the whole situation. I'm doing my own frikkin head in    But as you say Janners, it will work out eventually. But I will be keeping a low profile over Tx. If there is one thing I can do well, it's selfish!!


----------



## shem

qnu said:


> One ovary says to the other ovarie, "Hey, did you order any furniture?"
> The other ovarie says, "No, why?"
> "There are a couple of nuts outside trying to shove an organ in."
> 
> hee hee
> 
> nuala


     cracking joke Nuala!


----------



## shem

PT I second what Wezza said get your jam's on and get into bed and have a good cry if you need to.xx


----------



## betty-77

Weeza, i understand that its one thing to know there is a problem and another to do something about it!! I think your doing great considering the situation you are faced with.  At least you recognise there is an issue with your sister and your are going to get the right support to help deal with it correctly, personally i think you have made the hardest decision and very quickly to.  i admire you for that.  

roxychick i feel so sorry for you, i took clomid for 6 months last year and like you also ended up in casualty one month.  if its any consolation it wasn't like that all the time.  some months the only side effects i had were hot flushes - that i could deal with!

Yella, good to hear from you but so sorry about your sad news.  Take care  

PT thinking of you and   all goes well on Saturday.  There is nothing wrong with a duvet day and a good cry.  

holly thanks for the info, it really does help to know that there is something positive can come from the counselling, without hearing first hand that people have benefited from this i would have been a bit dubious to be honest.

Betty xx


----------



## Sue30

Hey all!! 

Pink Tulip - so sorry to hear you have to delay treatment!! Life is so unfair at times!! Wishing you all the best for Saturday XOX

Nuala - congrats on your 2 eggs!! That is brill! I was reading your really serious post about about your EC and then got to the point were talking about coming home and going to bed and then the cracker - 'just milk it!!!!'  Classic!! Love it! You are SOO right! I burst out laughing! No better opportunity! Loving the joke!

Roxychic - sorry to hear you ended up in hospital - am sure it was very painful! I have not been on Clomid so I hope it all works out for you!

Glitter Girl - good luck with the scan this avo!

Shem - glad to see everything is progressing nicely for you 

Yella - sorry to hear about aunt

Wezza - its so hard .. especially when its a sister!! You need to think of yourself first at this time!! But .. ohhh .. how does it grate when people complain about pregnancy symptons!!

Was a good daughter today and took my Mum shopping in Banbridge  - the town and the outlet - got a few things and most importantly a nice lunch  

Sue


----------



## sara1

Hi everyone,
Just reading everyone's posts.

Roxychic - hope u feel better soon.  I took Clomid and thankfully didn't have a reaction like that - just hot flushes and terrible mood swings - ask my DH 

Weeza - I understand ur family problems as I had problems with my SIL when she was pregnant.  Didn't speak 4 a while.  Damaged my very close relationship with my brother.  We all speak now but not the same as before.  But I just luv my niece and nephew 2 bits.  Wouldn't b without them.  Other family members just don't mention my Infertility and I don't bring it up either.  People can't and don't understand the yearning for a baby unless they have been through ot themselves.  We r going 4 adoption now and the only people who know r dh's and my parents and our best friends.  That's the way I intend to keep it so if we r not accepted then I won't have a lot explaining 2 do.  Think the counselling is a great idea and I hope you and ur sis can work things out.

Sara


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Wow its been another very busy day on here,dont know where to start.
Roxy poor you!! That was a real drama you had last night i really hope that you are feeling better.Reading your story made me realise why the hospital werent too happy with my gp for putting me on clomid when i wasnt being monitored,thank god i was fine only the hot flushes and they were bad enough.
Sue did you buy anything nice?Im going to Belfast on Friday so i hope to add a few things to my already bulging wardrobe 
Nuala congrats on your 2 wee embies,good luck for ET is that on Thursday Loving the joke!!
Wezza i really hope that things start to improve with your sis.If you feel that you cant be around her at the moment then thats the way it has to be ,its not being selfish it maybe the only way for your own sanity and also to avoid a major bust up   
Sara good luck with the adoption plans.What stage are you at and also how long does the whole process usually take?
PT   that everything is ok on Saturday ,my heart goes out to you mrs so close to tx and then this ,life can be soooooooooo unfair all we want is to be mummys and be healthy is that too much to ask for   


kate z said:


> Emma my DH is what you would call a passenger in the whole thing he does what hes told to please me but would be just as happy not to bother. I sometimes get annoyed about that but having said that I'm sure there are some men who would refuse to do it all together and I suppose thats better than both of us being upset.


Girls im glad to see that im not alone on the DH not being interested front ,its just so frustrating sometimes he seems to be emotionless and not be bothered with the whole thing  
OMG i am a disgrace i slept til 1 pm today  ,can not believe it.I finished nightshifts yesterday morning and it always takes me a few days to come round but 1 o clock thats taking the pi$$ i will possibly be lying awake half the night trawling through FF   I emailed Orgin last night about the AMH test but as yet i have had no reply but i will let yous know when i hear back from them.
Emma


----------



## glitter girl

Thanks for all the good wishes.

Scan went well today, nurse said that everything is looking good so far, what a relief!!

Back down on thurs for another scan, then e.c on monday, I have to admit that im feeling a bit anxious about it, but needs must and all that!!!

Hi to everyone, whatever stage youre at, best wishes xxx


----------



## bron11

Hi all, it has just took my 35 minutes to catch up but it was worth it.  

Nula congrates on 2 eggs, one step closer - hope it works out.

Roxychick hope you feeling better, just take it easy

Glittergril glad scan went well - you will be fine during egg collection, try not to dwell on it too much.

PT all the best for sat.

Yellazippy - sorry to hear about your aunt.

I know I have missed people out - but thoughts with yous.


I had review at royal to day, seen Prof McClue (first for cons we paid for!).  Showed him the list of test which have been highlighted on this site and said they have been put togeather by someone with limited knowledge of the subject.  He was not willing to do any further tests as he said 9 eggs, 7 fert and 2 grade A .

He was not concerned about Thyroid results, was under impression he had requested these prior to IVF but this was never ordered by him.

RE  comments offered by another lady, "There are a long list of others, mainly blood clotting disorders that you could do to rule it out, and also a hysterscopy, which looks at lining of womb for polyps etc. These things can prevent implantation." - he did not see point of these either as would not tell us anything more.  Does not think low BBT affects implantation, or progestion (cant spell).  Could not tell my womb lining, not recorded so assumes it was fine.

Pro McClue does not think acupuncture increases chances of fertility as the research now overturns previous research.  Or taking time out for work, trying to decrease stress levels has impact on chances of getting preg - question did I waste the last 5 months of my life trying to give IVF a go?

He also states assisted hatching has no impact on success rate, "old school thoughts" based on the research he carried out in Americia.  Royal no longer offers this.

In his opinion cycle outcome was the best we get, given my age and fsh level.  He has said to give ivf another go but to increase med to a very high dose of injections (was already on 600 injections).  He could not however, tell me if this would occ on NHS as I turn 40 in May and YES if treatment not offered by then then I will be kicked off list. - that sucks.

If next cycle does not work his advice is to give up and get on with life.

Told him we potentially may have donor - not happy with this as she has no family herself.  Did not think this would increase chances of getting preg either.

Not sure if what he said was good or bad news.  

I need to find out where we are on nhs waiting list, two weeks later they did not reply to my letter.  

If all else fails will consider going abroad but hubby told me last night only willing to give it one more go, he would not say why bar financial cost - my money not his so felt this bit unfair.  What he said was a bit of a bomb shell.  

My life remains a question mark again.  No further test, not even the new AMH (have i got this correct), sitting in limbo.

Sorry for long text.  bron


----------



## holly01

GG so glad all went well 2day 
not long now


----------



## kate z

Hey Bron 
im sorry your having such a hard time , i really hope something works out for you. I have found that if you do your own research RVH dont seem v receptive- i am convinced low progesterone is my problem but cant seem to get anyone to take it seriously. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Kate x


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

Emak - We r intending to go 4 intercountry adoption.  So the time period varies a lot from country to country.  Not sure which country to go with.  Originally we really wanted China but I have heard of horrendous waiting times eg 2017 from now.  Not willing to wait that long.  My DH wants a family quite soon if possible.  He is 36 and doesn't want to be much older as his dad died when he was 10.   I really hope we get our family that we both so want.  We r probably looking about 4 years from start to finish.  We r just finishing looking into adoption so hopefully we will contact Social Services within the next couple of weeks to get the ball rolling.  Typical of me - I put things off out of fear of the unknown - a bit like our fertility treatment!!!

Bron - I hope things work out 4 u.  It seems like u had a tough day!  I just hope u get what u want.

Sara


----------



## Annie70

Bron - I can't help sticking my oar in here but, from what I have seen and read, what one IVF clinic believes in and advocates, can be another clinic's no-no. For example, my clinic is very pro-acupuncture (even allows your acupuncturist into the room immediately after ET), makes AH compulsory after age 35 (we pay for this), and at least one session of fertility counseling is compulsory too (this is free). Most importantly, they have great success rates - almost 47% per IVF cycle for women aged 35-39 who use their own eggs so they can't be _that_ far off the mark.

So, while Prof McClure probably has his reasons for saying what he did, other clinics are clearly recommending the opposite. 

I would say to do acupuncture if you wish as it will certainly relax you if nothing else. Insist on AH (if you can ), as it will certainly not harm your chances. I mean, it's your money and potentially your last attempt and, if you want extra tests, you should be able to have them. Can you get a second opinion that will not break the bank and your patience? Even if it is from abroad?

Big hug!!!


----------



## buster31

Hi all haven't managed to keep up with wots happening with everyone over last few days just read Nualas so congratulations on your 2 hope they stay strong and keep doing their stuff till they come home on thurs  
I had EC on mon got 4 eggs so was over the moon ,combination of result and drugs I was just in another world last night and managed to do nothing but sleep such a relief as my sleep has been really poor the last while. So embryologist phoned today to say 3 of the 4 were mature enough for icsi and 1 has fertilised was pretty gutted at first as had hoped for at least 2 but now just praying for our little trooper    to make it 
DP 's boss kindly agreed today to let him have nxt 2 days off...fact that he backed his van into a taxi today may have influenced his decision !.. so will be really glad to have him here as embryologist to call tomorrow lunch time and let us know if our trooper has started to divide. ET is scheduled for Thurs. 2 pm such a roller coaster I'm just so emmotional now. 
Anyway hope ur all well and will catch up.All good vibes sent much appreciated.
V x


----------



## pink tulip

Morning ladies,

Bron - Sorry you didn't get any of the answers you needed. However, if you did get 9 eggs and 7 fert the last time, would you not be fairly optimistic that you should be able to get a success in subsequent tries with your own eggs? If you really want to have AMH you could ask Origin if they would do it for you as an independent patient

I have had my breast surgery booked in for next Saturday 16th August now. Being admitted on the 15th to have a localisation wire placed in my breast....mmmmm......how lovely!


----------



## Trishy

PT - I know I have said it before but I really am thinking about you and your op.  I know you will pull through it ok but can only imagine the disappointment you feel over cancelled treatment and how scared your are about the op.  Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Trishy

Only me again.  I posted on the waiting list thread too but just thought I would have another rant here!!

Phoned about private FET list at RFC and I am no 5 but the waiting list is 2-5 months long and they didn't call anyone in August and she won't know until the end of each month if they will be calling any people the following month.  I could stay no 5 for a few months if they decide not to call anyone for a while!!  Looks like I am facing another birthday and Christmas without another chance of announcing good news.  That makes me sad


----------



## holly01

PT i have been thinking of you these last few days and i think u are so brave..  all goes well for u on saturday  
well had our 1st scan this am all looks ok so back up on monday at 8am,
while in the lovely waiting area   i noticed they have a few of the inuk mags on the table,well if any of u guys are up have a wee **** at it as me,dh and nephew are in it for a skydive me nephew did way bk.........grinin from ear to ear


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls,

PT glad you have a date sorted and hopefully the op will go swimmingly   you are so strong and brave  and all of us here are behind you every step of the way 

Holly, glad your scan went well  another step down  I am up in the RFC tomorrow for my inital appt (forgot about it till last night  ) so I will indeed look out for you in the mag! BTW, I don't even know whereabouts in the Royal the clinic is. I know that it's beside maternity but where is maternity?

Trishy   that is so frustrating for you, I hope you find some definite answers soon, especially as you are so close to the top of the list 

Glitter girl, glad the scan went well and it's all systems go for Monday  

Morning to everyone else 

I shall sing a song this morning:
_Rain rain go away
Come again another day
Like November
When it doesn't really matter
But not in August
when it should be sunny_

This is my interpretation 

Bron, sorry you didn't get the answers you wanted, but as PT says, you had 9 eggs with great fertilisation  

Buster     for your little trooper today


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - are you losing the plot??    Sing us another song!!


----------



## weeza82

Quite possibly...... first d/r jab this morning and it's hitting me already


----------



## Trishy

How did that go?  It's not as bad as you think it's going to be, sure it's not?  Counting down the days now to EC.  What date will that be?


----------



## weeza82

It wasn't too bad but there was that slight moment of hesitiation and deep breaths as the needle hovered over my skin    But it's fine so far. EC is planned for 1st Sept


----------



## galaxy girl

Congrats weeza on starting to jab!

Holly - i get the INUK mag and saw you in it !! Didn't know it was you of course at the time!

PT - so sorry to hear your news. I had to go to the Ulster Hos so they could check a lump once. it was not very pleasant. I'm thinking about you .

Bron - I'm going to send you a pm


----------



## Trishy

I know I am being silly but I sent DH a long email about having to wait so long and getting no real answers and that it could be January before we are seen and waited for his reply.  And after all that what did his email say?  'We'll wait'  That was it - nothing else.  Why can't men just make some sort of noises to show they are annoyed too??


----------



## pink tulip

Weeza-  Today is a big day - the first day of your treatment. Well done on getting 
through your first jag. You will be used to it, and look like a poin cushion within a few weeks 
I am so sad that we are not going to be cycle buddies after all 

Trishy - I don't know which is more frustrating - the news you got from the RFC or the way your DH responded to it      Men are from mars, women are from venus....oh, so true!

Girls - thank you a million times for all your lovely messages of good wishes. It really does help me.... 
I got a huge bouquet of flowers from my work team today - as I had to tell my boss re the surgery yesterday he sent them on behalf of the team....so lovely


----------



## holly01

wezza i didnt realise ye were startin so soon,thats fab i am delighted for u and DH to be on the journey nearer ure L/O!just go in2 the rfc and turn right ye cant miss the lovely decorated waiting area with the cool vibes on the radio and the 40" plasma screen on the wall  ...as somebody said on er recently isnt it weird the way all we/the couples just sit and stare in2 space and that silence is so annoyin!!!!!!!!!!!
i actually took it in2 my head this am i recognised someone from on er from their profile pic but i dont wana say anything incase they dont want me say they are havin more treatment(iykwim  ) or maybe it was just the drugs workin  
Trishy i totally know where u are comin from re:silent hubby's   ,my DH is the same nvr says boo and this am i was sayin'as u do' do u think it will work?what if it doesnt blah blah blah and he says 'we will have to wait and see'          men are generally the thinkers i think and we are the voice  
So after i had me 1 min scan the doc said 'see ye mon 8am' and on the way out the door me hubby was sayin 'oh ure sis cud come with u nxt time!!'   i did laugh....he is right thou as he has to take wed and fri of for e/c and e/t so i can go to the scan on me own no big deal like
GG now u can put a face to the mad ramblings on er..makes it less secretive


----------



## Trishy

It is maddening and believe it or not DH keeps saying to me 'if it happens, it happens' and 'if it's not meant to be then it's not meant to be'.  Well I know for a fact he is so desperate to be a daddy that I can't believe he would even say such things.  These are the sort of comments we expect from people who don't understand what it is like to go through IVF.  I know he is trying to prepare us for the worst but at least he could be positive until we can't try any more and then look to other options but i am not ready to think about other options yet.  We have only had one FET to date and as far as I am concerned the trying is far from over.  If this next FET fails then I get to start again and I really hope I get to do a fresh transfer this time without freezing all as I think that could help my chances.

Sorry to rant - I just wish sometimes he would get annoyed about it all too.  At least my Mum is on the same wavelength as me!  Maybe it's just men and that's how he handles things.

Holly - I think the scan on your own would be fine as long as he is there when it really matters.  I was on my own at the review after getting BFN and doc didn't mind although I would have liked DH there with me but I got through it and so will you


----------



## weeza82

Holly, glad your scan went well. where abouts in the whole of the Royal is maternity though? I never really be in the Royal and have no clue   

PT I am so gutted that we won't be cycling together, but hopefully it won't be long for you     Are you off work now? How lovely of your work to send you some lovely flowers. 

Trishy, just one word.....MEN


----------



## pink tulip

Weeza - drive into the main visitors carpark in the RVH ( which is,drive in the main entrance, take a right immediately, then the carpark is on your left, you can't miss it, plus it is signposted). When you park you walk out of the carpark towards the hospital and the maternity unit is opposite the carpark - it's actually very handy. You'll see all the pg youngsters standing outside smoking  Let's not go down that route again!!!!


----------



## Trishy

I know!!  Can't live with them, can't live without them!

In the Royal if you go in through the main gate off the westlink and go right at the first mini roundabout towards the carpark (this road runs parallel with the dual carriageway).  Park in the main car park on the left.  Walk towards the hospital and you will have to cross a road.  To the right you will see the main building of the Royal (a modern building with glass front).  Don't go there!  Instead look to your left and walk along under the covered footpath.  There is a big sign up directing you towards all the departments so it is not hard to find.  The Maternity Hospital is still opposite the car park but to the left side when you have your back to the car park.  When you go in the main maternity doors there is a waiting room on the left and desk to the right.  Ignore these and walk straight ahead.  You will end up in a corridor running left and right.  Turn right and walk to the end of the corridor as far as you can go (there are double doors stopping you go further).  On the right is a waiting room and a wee hatch where you tell them who you are.  You will wait there until a doctor calls you and leads you through the double doors.

Hope this helps


----------



## yellazippy

Morning all!!!!

AF has finally p****d off  

So much going on with everyone at the minute its hard to keep up 

PT my thoughts are with you   it all goes well and your back to tx really soon 

Weeza You cant miss maternity  just on the left before you come to the main buildings entrance...enjoy the ambiance of the waiting room   you`ll never return to Origin!!

Good luck with all your tx

Trishy I think maybe men don`t have that obsessive maternal craving that we do as much as they want to be dads they dont have the "need to breed" that all females have its

instinctive in all animals not just us humans....not that i`m comparing us to cows or monkeys etc  

As for patience my DP could wait & wait & wait...nothing ruffles his cool or gets him upset...his attitude is "getting upset won`t make it happen any sooner!"

AHHHHHHHH frustrating or what but i guess he balances me out  

Buster   for your lil embie  

If we`re having a poets corner here`s one i learnt as a child

_*"There was a little bidie perched apon my bed

I reached out gently with my hand & banged it on the head"
*_

Yella


----------



## kate z

Hi all 

heading there myself for my second clomid scan in the morning - not expecting any great shakes as i had no follies a few days ago and have no ov symptons whatsoever - will look out for the mag.

I tend to go on my own unless Dh is specifically requred - hes not so good at that stuff and is most displeased to have to do another SA next week at Origin. I find the waiting room at the Royal strange no one makes eye contact or anything.

Trishy - so sorry about your FET waiting list it must be so frustrating, i have really gone off the Royal.

Good luck buster with your little trouper x 

Weeza congratulations on starting your tx.

Good luck for saturday week PT your v brave.

Kate x


----------



## yellazippy

OK

Can i change bidie to birdie


----------



## Cate1976

It's been busy on here over the weekend.  

 to lorsm, Clodagh, strawberry and roxychick121.  This thread is great for both support and craic.

Annie:  Glad to hear you're off house (ar)rest and can fly home in 2 weeks time.

Sara:  Good luck with adoption.

Emak:  Hope you get the job you've applied for for, congrats on passing the aptitude test.

Weeza:  Agree with your comments about LSB, hope you get things sorted out with your sister.  Hope and   that tx is succesful.

Pink Tulip:  So sorry to hear your news   and   for you.

Holly:  Glad your scan went well.

Qnu:   at ovary joke.

Yella:  So sorry to hear about your DP's great aunt.   and   to you both.

Buster:  Hope tx is succesful for you.

Trishy:   to you.  DH says he's in no hurry to have LO's but I've seen the look in his eyes when he's been around them.  I know he'll be a great Dad.

Glitter Girl:  Hope tx is succesful.

Hopefully I haven't missed anyone out.  Sorry if I have.

DH and I had a great weekend in Copenhagen, he was well surprised when he found out where we were going.  It was a brill weekend, loads of parents with young babies about but it didn't bother me at all, the best was on Saturday we saw a couple with a pram with young twins in (was flat) and then ten paces on another couple with a twin pram but thw twins were sitting up.  This time last week that would'f been tough.  We did a canal boat tour on Friday afternoon, 2 of the open top bus tours on saturday including the one that goes past the Carlsberg brewery, got off bus and went round the visitors centre then did rest of bus tour afterwards.  Finished Saturday off by going to Tivoli Gardens, I went on some of the funfair rides and DH went round some of the gardens.  Sunday we went to Kronborg Castle where Shakespeare's play Hamlet was based.  That was brill.  Monday weather was a bit grot so we did Ripley's Believe it or not, H.C. Anderson museum, Guinness World Records and the Mystique Experience.  Went back to hotel early as I had to pack.  Great fun. We're hoping to go back next year and go to the places we didn't get to this time.  March/April if IVF is succesful, if it isn't we'll be in Copenhagen when due date would be.  Copenhagen is a great place and not as expensive as we thought.  Ate off hot dog stands or cfaes and Monday found pub which had smorredbrod (open sandwich).  The only thing was Friday, got tell tale signs of AF so went to loo and     had come 2 days early, so I had to go to corner shop and get painkillers and Always.  DH wasn't impressed but we didn't let it spoil weekend.  We got some brill news while we were away though.  My sister's DP proposed to her on Saturday evening, we didn't find out till Sunday though as I didn't hear text alert.  That's the kind of news you do want when you're away.  Hoping to get letter from RFC either this month or next month.


----------



## yellazippy

Cate welcome back 

So glad you and DH had a great time...Copenhagen sounds beautiful i would love to go 

Like you we went away for a weekend last year to Budapest which was amazing but didn`t have enough time to see everything we wanted to so have promised to return 

Typical of AF to show her face early   

Weeza congrats on getting the first jab out of the way


----------



## betty-77

he everyone,

Weeza i didn't realise you were starting jabbing today - good on ya, you'll be great  

Cate it sounds like you've had a great break away and sounds fab, welcome back.

hi to everyone else hope you are all well.  Dh is off work today, ive spent the morning in the gym and the pool and feel great.  Going to make a lovely lunch/dinner and watch films all day while watching the rain outside.  my idea of a great day in  

betty xx


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, I haven't been on for a few days, just trying to catch up with everyone now, there is so much happening with everyone! And lots of new people on the thread as well which is good to see. 

Dont think I'll be able to get fully up to date with personals but here's a few: 

PT, how unfair for you, I'm sure you are so worried about everything and so disappointed about your tx being postponed as a by-product of it all. It just cr*p for you, honestly. We'll all be thinking of you next Saturday and I'm sure you'll be on the mend soon and raring to go with the tx again. 

Nuala and Buster31 congrats on the eggs, I think you're both for ET tomorrow if I have that right? Hope all goes well and your nerves are holding out. 

Trishy the waiting lists are just a nightmare, I think they just say whatever they feel like when you phone them, my DH and I made complaints about them to anyone who would listen from Dr McManus to Dr Williamson and they all said they were a nightmare and they receive complaints all the time

Holly glad your scan went well, great to see that you've got well into the tx after the wait you had

Glitter Girl don't worry too much about EC on Monday, I dreaded it too and it was a bit sore but not that bad and they kept the pain relief coming, the nurse that we had was great. 

Annie glad to hear you're off the bed rest, hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly for you, your nerves have been wrecked enough

Weeza happy days that you started the injections today, hope all goes well over the next couple of weeks, its very exciting! You'll just love the RFC waiting room by the way, its just lovely especially the way everyone sits there embarrassed and trying to pretend not to be there. That's good that you are thinking about going for the counselling service, we made an appointment to go when we were going through a really bad patch with all this IF stuff but we ended up bottling it and cancelling it a couple of days before 

Cate glad you and DH had a lovely holiday

Anyone I've missed I'm sorry and I hope you're well!


----------



## crazykate

Just a quickie from me........supposed to be working and there's only 2 of us in a very busy office !!

Hello to everyone, lurkers and all!!

PT - thinking of you   

Weeza wooooohoooo - congrats on starting d/r and anyone else who has too.

Just wanted to let you all know that test day is tomorra   and I have gone out and got a property pg test kit too............was gonna do it this morning but couldn't find a container!!

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Trishy

OOoooohhh Kate - I am very excited for you.  Good luck.      Have you been trying hard not to think of symptoms or have there just been none?


----------



## galaxy girl

kate - v sensable buying a test. I didn't and then the origin kit didn't work!!! i didn't put enough drops on it . I was frantically trying to think of any shops open at 7.30 am and running around throwing on clothes when DH had the idea of putting more drops on.I will def. have a back up supply next time.

Cate - you did so much in Copenhagen! We just did tivoli gardens, the quay and the shops. We did outdoor ice skating too as it was December. I would def. recommend going in the winter though it was freezing.


----------



## weeza82

Kate        for tomorrow! That seems to have flown by (not for you I'm sure!) Will be thinking of you in the morning    

Cate so glad y ou enjoyed Copenhagen, it sounds such a lovely weekend and a lovely beautiful place. How great that your DH didn't cotton on!

Emer, how are you doin? How many weeks are you now? 

Yella, i love the poem     LOVE IT!!

Trishy and PT thanks for the directions


----------



## yellazippy

KATE Can`t believe your 2ww nearly up     for the morning


----------



## emak

Hi all,its been another busy day on ere i find it funny that FF is so busy during the week when we are all *supposed* to be workin at at the weekends sooooooooooo quiet   
Kate   really hope you get a BFP you so deserve it and its been such a long time coming for you ,good thinking stocking up on backup tests.
Betty good for you going to the gym and the pool ,i finally made it out for a walk myself today and it totally knackered me i am so unfit at the moment but im workin on it !!What dvds are you gonna watch?DH and I watched The bucket list last night ,it was alright but v sad at the end 
Wezza i really didnt realise that you were starting tx today,it must seem so real to you now ,sending you all the luck in the world  
Cate sounds like you had a v busy weekend ,im glad you enjoyed yourself apart from  putting in an untimely appearance,isnt that just typical cause we all know how the sun effects us on hols   
Kate Z hope all goes well with the scan tomorrow.
Is there another girl (Fiona??) testing this week ,if im right good luck hun  
I have had another lazy day off but at least i managed to get out of bed by 11am  ,i dont know what the hell is wrong with me i think i could lay in bed all day at the moment and thats just not me ,even on my rest days from work i was always up early but not anymore i joke with DH that i have morphed into him as he is a lazy git who would quite happily stay in bed to lunch time.........if he was allowed to!!! I have booked myself in for a full body massage tomorrow which i am REALLY looking forward to.I was given gift vouchers for my birthday back in March and didnt use them all up(kinda forget about them) and they will have expired at the end of the month so im in for a treat tomorrow 
Hope all the rest of yous that i havent named are all doing great.
Emma xx


----------



## glitter girl

Emer G, thanks for the reassurance, will try not to panic too much before monday  

Cate, welcome back, sounds like you had a lovely time 

Kate, best of luck for testing tomorrow, were all behind you   

Weeza, well done for getting started  

P.T, still thinking of you .

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well


----------



## emak

WEZZA loving the scary "tiger"


----------



## weeza82

hehe


----------



## emak

Wezza have you no work to do?? Can i have a job at your workplace??


----------



## buster31

Hi again guys just wanted to thank you all routing for our little trooper , embryologist phoned earlier to let us know it has divided so we now officially have an embryo  e so so delighted and excited can't wait to be PUPO only 39 yrs in the making. finally got a chance to catch up on everyones news so

Pinktulip really sorry to hear your news but at least you found out now rather than mid treatment or while pregnant and had all that stress to deal with as well will be thinking about u and hoping for all the best on 15th

Weeza thx and congrats on first jab just think all the joys u have to look forward to .. mood swings, night sweats, headaches... oh we are lucky lucky girls 

Trishy Poor you it must be so frustrating, as for men well like I posted i really hated my DP last week just wanted some reaction from him. But then this week well he was nauseous and had the runs for EC mon and went into work yesterday after hearing only 1 egg fertilised to say he needed nxt 2 days off just couldn't cope anymore. So its kind of hard to know he said he just felt so useless the last while with all my ques he just didn't know wot to say anymore. I never forget when my big bro became a dad ,now this is a man u usually need to put a rocket under to get a reaction,, I asked him how he felt and he said  "it was like my life only began when she was born" always thought it was one of the most beautifful things I ever heard. So who knows don't think they do themselves and remember their brains are scientifically proven to be 90% cheese so it can't be easy  

Cate1976 thx have to say you brought me right back wnet to copenhagen about 10yrs ago with ex   always causes that reaction and loved it it was so clean. Why can't every city have a theme park plonked in the middle of it, reckon it should be compulsory

Yellowzip thx loved the poetry and adding my own
Ode to an embie
I am a little trooper sitting in a dish
I'm going to climb in to your tummy snuggle in and make you ****
I just can't wait to meet you it's taken such a time
I've already had to work so hard even learning how to rhyme
But I think I'd better go now I've such a lot to do cos if I want to be make it through this I need more cells than two
so keep on thinking of me its your prayers that make me strong
and we'll finally be together just as we belong

Emerg thx and hope u and baby well

Crazykate sending you loads of   for tomorrow

Glittergirl try not to worry too much . Nurse said its different for everyone but the drugs go along way to blissing you out.. hooray for voltarol suppositries  

Shem loved the joke

Fionab hope all is well just wondered how its going? 

Everyone else sending you all a group  

V x


----------



## emak

Hi Buster great news ,when do you go in for ET??    
Loving the wee rhyme ,did u write it yourself? Very talented bunch of ladies here on FF.


----------



## pink tulip

Kate - I pray you get the     you are so longing for.

Buster - well done on getting a precious embryo - that is all it takes 

Glitter the egg collection is nothing to be scared about. Honestly, the drugs are lovely   The main things that you'll feel a bit tender in your lower abdomen for a day or 2 afterwards. I actually found the ET harder but that is because my cervix seems to be a bit wierd. I am actually arranging to have a "dummy" ET in Origin the next time because it was quite difficult last time. Apparently that can affect the success of treatment??


----------



## jax1972

Hi everyone - just a tentative hello from me as I am new

A wee bit about me - hoping to start IUI again soon at RFC - had 4 goes of IUI in 2004/2005 and last treatment worked - DD born in 2006! (after 5 years TTC)  Have been actively TTC for no 2 since Dec 2007 but nothings happened !  In my heart of hearts I knew I wouldnt get pg naturally as have unexplained IF and no problems that RFC could find, but still no BFP

I have been reading some of your posts and hope that those currently undergoing treatment arent finding it too stressful and that there are some BFPs soon

jax
xoxo


----------



## pink tulip

Jax and welcome to the board! Best Wishes with your forthcoming treatment xx


----------



## holly01

Kate for ure BFP tomorrow


----------



## shem

Hi everyonebusy busy on here today just back from my mums's really worried about her she has'nt been well for quite a while now she's had heart problems which is still in the progress of being investigated but she's also had a bad pain in her side for a about 6 years now it's so bad she can't eat has very bad diorreaha (dont think ive spelt this right) she can be in that much pain she looks like she's going to pass out! she's had tests done but they did'nt show anything up and she won't go back to the dr. The thing is by her description I keep thinking the dreaded "C" word, have always kept this to myself but tonite she mentioned it to me as her gran died from bowel cancer. Im trying not to dwell on it I just need to convince her to go back to the dr I have heard so many stories lately of people being diagnosed with cancer I am terrified don't know what to do, sorry just needed to get that out as DH does'nt really say much when I mention it to him. Anyway a few Personal'sPT thinking of you  all goes well for next sat xxHolly my scan is also mon 8.10 maybe we'll see eachother Trishy sorry you didn't get good news about the waiting list. Know what you mean about men sometimes it's hard to get a responseBuster great news youv'e got a wee embie  it sticks nice and good. good luck for ETCate glad you and DH had a good time hope you get your letter soon Weeza first day of jabs well done Nuala good luck for ET Crazykate hope it's BFP for you Hi Jax and welcome all the best for your txFiona hope your doing ok not long now Bron sorry your app wasn't as helpful as you'd hoped would definitley look into 2nd opinionHi to everyone else. xx


----------



## qnu

Hi all
sorry i have been bad today and haven't written but i'm a bit dazed that ET is happening tomorrow. 1230!!!!!!!!!
thiking of all you girls and have been reading today about everyone -see i can't even speak proper.
shem- hope your mum starts to feel better
PT - thinking of you for sat
weeza - meant to say *( and for anyone else jabbing) i found the first couple hard to do and my mum came up with the great idea of putting an icepack to the injection area - flippin brill -hardly felt a thing.
Kate good luck testing - praying for good news - hopefully it'll be me in 2 weeks
welcome jax to the madhouse
and last but not least my partner in crime
buster - i'll be thinking of you tomorrow too. i'll prob just be finished when you are going in - good luck

oh please let tomorrow be lucky

I'm determined we will continue to smile through this together - so here's another of my fairly tasteless jokes:                                                      ;

Jack was about to marry Jill when his Father took him to one side.' When I married your mother, the first thing I did when we got home was take off my trousers,' he said.
'I gave them to your mother and told her to put them on. When she did, they were enormous on her and she said to me that she couldn't possibly wear them, as they were too large.
I told her; of course they're too big. I wear the trousers in this family and I always will.. Ever since that day, we have never had a single problem.'

Jack took his Father's advice and as soon as he got Jill alone after the wedding, he did the same thing; took off his trousers, gave them to Jill and told her to put them on.
Jill said that the trousers were too big and she couldn't possibly wear them.
'Exactly,' replied Jack. 'I wear the trousers in this relationship and I always will. I don't want you to forget that.'

Jill paused and removed her knickers and gave them to Jack. 'Try these on,' she said, so he tried them on but they were too small.
'I can't possibly get into your knickers,' said Jack.
'Exactly,' replied Jill. 'And if you don't change your f*cking attitude, you never will.[/b][/i]

talk to you all later

nuala
xo


----------



## buster31

Hi again just about to head for bed but before I go forgot to say earlier

Qnu good luck for tomorrow I'm due for ET at 2pm so you'll be done before me , just so excited we'll be fellow PUPO's tomorrow..wow.. hope it all goes well for you and your embies. one addition to advice for 2 ww.. to keep heart rate under 140 beats bit mad I know but read it in Infertility for dummies advises to get a cheap heart rate exercise monitor to do it going to see if I can find one in Argos !

Glitter forgot to say earlier re EC I know that I'm probably so thick that this is already obvious to you but just incase bring a sanitary towel as you wil have a bit of a bleed after. I didn't and now have my best knicks as a souvenir !

Jax welcome

Shem going to send  you a PM

Bron11 also sending you one finally got no of alternative therapist !

Nite everyone
V  x


----------



## Cate1976

Crazy Kate:  Good luck for testing tomorrow.

Shem:  Hope your Mum feels better soon.

Jax:  Welcome, we have some serious craic on here and support each other through tough times.

Just uploaded pics from last weekend to laptop.  Will put them on ********.  Tivoli was great, I went on some of the rides, didn't get on the Demon roller coaster though as DH was tired by then and wanted to go back to the hotel.  I did get on the Star Flyer which was brill.  Google Tivoli Gardens, click on English then Rides and it's in there somewhere.  Easiest way to describe it is you're sat in a 2 seater swing, there's about 10-12 of these suspended from the outer edge of a flat wheel.  Going through middle of wheel is 80 metre tower.  The wheel moves so far up the tower then starts to move round and continues up.  Cracking view of gardens and city from the top.  it's based on a wave swinger I think thery're called in UK.  Could feel wind on my face which I love.  DH and I have said that we'll allow whole day for Tivoli when we go back next year.  That way I'll get on the rides I ddin't get on Saturday and see rest of gardens.  The castle chapel at Kronborg Castle was really good as well.  I've fallen in love with the city, so easy to get round, the public transposrt (mostly used S-Tog) is brill.


----------



## sara1

Hi everyone,
Good luck to u all who have appointments 2day

Shem  - hope ur mum feels better soon and goes to dr for some advice

Kate -  ing 4 u that you will get a good result 2day

Jax - welcome to the site

All the best 2 everyone wherever u r on ur journey   
Posting so early because I had 2 take my DH 2 work as his lift slept inn - so up at the ungodly hour of 5am - might try 2 go back 2 sleep for an hour before my alarm goes off!  Oh how I hate that noise 
Sara


----------



## crazykate

- gutted!


----------



## pink tulip

Ah Kate....what can we say....       
I am so sorry for you and your DH.....xx


----------



## holly01

(((((((kate&DH))))))))))))))))))) so so sorry


----------



## Trishy

Kate - not much I can say - I am so so sorry.  Take time out and grieve and you will come back stronger.  Thinking of you


----------



## Fionab

Kate, I'm so sorry for both DH and yourself.  I can imagine how gutted you are.  We are all here if you need to talk.

Fiona


----------



## Trishy

Fiona - how are you?  Is Sunday your big day?  Hope you are coping ok?


----------



## emak

Kate, i am so so sorry .


----------



## weeza82

Kate and DH, so very very sorry to read this


----------



## EmerG

Kate, I'm so sorry , its so unfair


----------



## glitter girl

Kate, I'm so sorry.


----------



## buster31

Kate I'm so so sorry please take care of yourself don't know what else to say  
V x


----------



## yellazippy

Kate & DH  So sorry to hear your news please take care of each other


----------



## Sue30

Crazy Kate - sooooo sorry to hear your news!! Was really routing for you XOX


----------



## bron11

Kate and hubbie thoughts with you.


----------



## holly01

weeza howd ye get on 2day??
did u find the reception with all our grt directions


----------



## weeza82

got on grand, I am now in the RFC system. Directions were great girls, thank you very much. I seen the man himself Dr Traub who was early, so early I didn't get a chance to look for the mag Holly   . I was in with him a total of 3 minutes. Once he heard I was already started with Origin, he just closed the file and told me to ring back with the results of this tx and we'll go from there. I was out of the car for a huge total of 10 mins


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - glad you got seen and things are moving.  3 minutes is the norm for that place!!  So does this mean when you finish treatment with origin and (I sincerely hope this is not the case) you need to go with the RFC that you should be a lot higher up the list by then?  Or was he implying that you will get taken straight away, or that nothing will move until then?  I assume you will just be moving along the nhs list as normal?


----------



## weeza82

Not even on the list yet! I had hoped to try and wing it to get on the list today, but as it was just our initial appt there was no dice   Oh well, gotta try! So if this cycle doesn't work, I have to ring for a review appt and then we go on the list.


----------



## Sue30

Weeza - sorry to butt in - but I don't see that as very fair!! Surely your name should have been put down on the NHS list today - you have every right to be on that list at this stage! Just because you are having treatment at another clinic shouldn't disadvantage you in the NHS!!

PS - not that you will need to worry about in a month or so's time - but maybe for number 2 ...


----------



## weeza82

I thought about number 2 as well     well, it was my first ever appt at RFC so I didn't push maybe as hard as I should......  but we'll get something sorted. 

PS no smokers, quite disappointed


----------



## betty-77

Kate i'm so sorry tx hasn't worked for you this time.  Thinking of you and DH.  so sorry    

Nuala and buster hope all went well for you today, let us know how you got on.

Emma i'm so jealous of you today, hope you enjoyed your massage and feel totally relaxed.  make sure you really chill and enjoy the rest of your day to make the most of it      

Weeza, i really think you should at least have been put in the system for a review appointment.  even that takes a few months to come through.  maybe worth phoning rfc admin and asking how it usually works when your going with another clinic for private 1st.  regardless of that outcome you would still have nhs entitlement which will take a long time to get to the top of anyway.  sorry to butt in!!  

Ive been for my walk in the rain and am now nice and cosy on the sofa.  Been to the doc's today and he's advised i don't go back to work just yet, so another couple of weeks off for me.  i had thought i would be back on Monday but i'm not quite up to it yet.  dreading phoning to tell my boss though  

have a nice day everyone

betty xx


----------



## EmerG

Weeza that is a bit cr*p, I would have thought that you would have gone on the waiting list today as well, we had already had all the tests done privately by the time of our first RFC appointment so they knew what the problem was and the appointment was spent basically just filling in forms for the waiting list and we ended up being called for our NHS tx 9 months later, so it seems unfair that he sent you away. Anyhoo hopefully it won't be an issue as you won't need it    , but you do need to look ahead to number 2 (or 3 if you get twins first time!). 

I'm fine thanks, 9.5 weeks now and all good so far, just a bit wrecked half the time and starving so I'm eating all round me but can't complain. 

Nuala and Buster hope all went well this morning, hope everyone else well x


----------



## EmerG

I meant to say PT, I think you went to Sharon Campbell too, but just on your point of a smooth ET being important, I remember Sharon telling me that the chances of success were supposed to be higher if the ET is as stress-free as possible. I did read it somewhere else as well, maybe the Zita West book. Although it nearly ended up adding more stress on the day as I was starting to stress about being stressed etc, and trying to calm myself, you can't win really...


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - I would definitely phone the hospital today and ask about the reason for not being added to the list yet.  You should definitely have left with some sort of forms being filled in and get on the first step of the ladder.  Otherwise people who see him after you will end up at the top of the list before you and that's just not on.  You can go private and nhs at the same time so he has no reason to send you away with nothing.  Typical RFC again!

PT - I had a very quick and smooth ET and the doctor told me it was a really good sign for success too


----------



## galaxy girl

Kate - so sorry to hear your news. I remember what that feels like. It will get better in time. Sending lots of thoughts your way and for Dh. 

Weeza - do phone royal and see if you can get put on review list. it took six months for us to recalled despite us completing the tests within 3 weeks.


----------



## crazykate

Thank you all for your kind words - you don't know how much it helps......

We haven't decided what our next step will be we might just wait for our NHS go and see how it goes or maybe leave it until January before trying again privately.

Weeza you should have asked origin for your DH's SA results (I'm sorry if I'd have been looking in properly I could have told you   )and taken them with you they probably would have put you on a list today.  Anyhooooo ring Origin, get the results and send them in to the royal and tell them to get you on a list and arrange a reveiw appt to get the forms signed.  DH had a SA done at the royal in December and our review appointment was only there on 24th July to get the results and complete the papers to be put on the list.  Your results will be "fresh" so to speak and should be accepted by them - good luck with it mrs.

Anyways huge hugs to you all  xxx

Really crazykate


----------



## yellazippy

Weeza: I have to say i agree with the other girls you should have been signed up and on the list asap especially with the waiting times being soooooo long. when i mentioned Origin

to them at our first consultation it was made very clear they have no time for them and their "over inflated prices"

Shem: You must be very concerned about your mother i wish she would consent to seeing a doctor for all your sakes,she must be terribly worried herself  i hope things
improve  Good luck with your scan monday 

Holly: Good luck on monday too  

Nuala & Buster: Good luck with your ET hope its all as stress free as possible 

Glitter:   your EC goes well

PT: I was told during one of my many gynea procedures that i have a tilted cervix which i suppose i should mention to the RFC as i dont think they give you any internals etc prior to treatment?

Jax:  & welcome 

Holly: Not sure what stage you are at on your journey but thought i`d say hello


----------



## yellazippy

Betty: How rude i left you out   Very impressed with walk in rain as i have said before i`m like the witch in the Wizard of Oz  i`d melt if i went out in the rain


----------



## yellazippy

Forgot to ask in my last post:

Was reading through some of  the english posts and found a lengthy one regarding the pros & cons of taking Baby Aspirin (75mg) before,during tx and into the first 15 

weeks of pregnancy.

Apparently it increases blood flow and some clinics reccomend it especially for people that have had multiple miscarriages

Any of you ladies taking it or have you any thoughts on the matter as i am considering asking the RFC what their thoughts are on it??

Yella


----------



## Trishy

Hi Yella 

Just laughed at the witch thing because every time it rains I tell DH I can't go out because I melt in the rain too "I'm Meltinnnnnggggg!!!"  

Got my AF today girls and am quite happy about that because it's my 3rd since BFN and last one as you will all remember from my moaning took 47 days to arrive.  This one took 30 days so my body is now back to its old self and I can see now why they make you wait 3 cycles before trying again.  Just have to hope they call loads in September so I get taken soon!


----------



## kate z

Hi everyone me again !

Kate I am so sorry to hear your news i cant begin to imagine how you feel, hope everything works out for you whatever you decide.

Weeza i had my first appointment with RVH end of February i was referred after private investigations SA , HCG the lot but they didn't put me on the list either just said i had to do a further 6 months of clomid making it 12.  - it was Dr traub too - it was Mr Boyle who put me on the list end of June after i enquired about private and went for a private appointment. I am going with origin in the meantime - i mentioned that to Dr Williams and she said that was fine it didn't affect Dr Boyle's go or NHS if it doesn't go well at origin and I  win the lottery! I found it really frustrating early this year that i wasn't on the list , hope you get somehere with them.

Nuala and buster hope everything went well - sorry for lack of personals still finding my feet - oh and welcome Jax 

I had my scan this morning also with Dr Traub my follies are starting to come out to play so it looks like this is going to be a late ovulation cycle for me - I have to go back on Sunday. Typically DH new SA is Thursday so we cant BD after Sunday night so praying they grow and pop for then. I would delay my origin appointment but have confirmed and don't want to mess them about.


Hi to everyone else


----------



## weeza82

THanks for all the advice girls, I had a niggling feeling that I had maybe shot myself in the foot regarding our NHS go by going with Origin so soon.....

I rang Origin this morning to get DHs SA results but I didn't realise you have to apply for them in writing    When Origin was mentioned, Dr Traub just flipped my chart shut and told me to come back afterwards. I mentioned about having all the tests within the last 6 weeks at Origin and would the results from them be enough to get me onto the waiting list, but he was adamant I would have to come back for a review but in the meantime, I had filled in consent forms etc and was now "on the system"  

So who should I ring in RFC? Or should I get a private appt with some of the other docs? 

Crikey. 

Anyhoo, hope you all have a good evening girls, in the rain    LOL I'm meltinnnnggggg

Kate big    again to you and your DH


----------



## Trishy

What's everyone doing this evening?  I am buying more fish for my tank as 2 died on me!!


----------



## Leah

Hi Ladies,
I sometimes browse this site (don't like to think of myself as a lurker)
I want to wish you all the very best in your ttc journeys. I don't post because I used to be very caught up in another site and I found that it only added to my obsession with the whole ttc business - so now for my sanity I just drop in occasionally.
Been thinking about my ttc journey so far and all of the things I have "tried". If it weren't so sad, some of it would be quite funny! However I swear that they are all true! 

August 2002 - Go off the pill ttc naturally. Begin to take a daily vitamin tablet 
December 2002 - Begin the old legs in the air and bum propped up on two cushions routine! January 2003 - Throw out all of dh's briefs and make him wear boxers instead. 
April 2003 - Stop having baths and saunas. 
May 2003 - Make dh stop having baths and saunas. 
July 2003 - Begin to take a daily dose of baby asprin and cough medicine. 
September 2003 - Begin to take Evening Primrose Oil until ovulation and Flax Seed Oil after Ovulation. 
October 2003 - read about local ancient fort which pagans in days of old used to "frequent" in order to increase their fertility. Suggest that dh and I begin to "frequent" it - he refuses saying that it's too cold and that we might get arrested.
January 2004 Begin clomid 
February 2004 Begin to take a daily dose of alfala, and lecithin. March 2004- Try preseed (v squelchy and messy). 
March 2004 Go to Chinese Dr who gives me yukky tea and a very strict diet. Tells me "fat chicken will not lay egg!!" (Didn't think I was that fat and am now reluctant to go back!!!) 
April 2004 - Still on clomid begin to take red raspberry and liquorice. Tell Chinese Dr to avoid diet and tea but to treat me with acupuncture instead. 
May 2004 - Stop wearing high heels as I read this can affect fertility. 
June 2004 Last month on clomid. Tell dh to stop putting his mobile phone in his pocket as I have read that it can affect his sperm. 
(January to June were also the "carrot juice" months. Yuk Yuk Yuk! )
July 2004 - Begin to take False Unicorn Root (don’t even ask). Begin to use natural dyes to colour my hair as I read that chemical ones can prevent me getting pg. 
August 2004 Have stopped acupuncture - try reflexology instead. 
September 2004 - See a spooky article about lunar fertility. Do this weird spell where you put leaves around an egg and put it into the garden whilst chanting a spel,l on the first night of the full moon!!! (TTC lunacy at this stage!!) 
October 2004 - See a “specialist” who recommends IUI November 2004 - Cut out all caffeine(except chocolate - now only eat organic chocolate) Begin to drink green tea. (See June 2005) 
December 2004 - Cut out alcohol 
January 2005 - Begin IUI. Fail March 2005 2nd IUI. Fail 
May 2005 3rd IUI. Fail 
June 2005 - stop drinking green tea as I read an article that suggests it can deplete folic acid levels when ttc. Begin to drink camomile tea instead. 
July 2005 – Contemplate rearranging my bedroom so that my headboard faces eastwards. Have read in a newspaper supplement about a woman who was ttc for years and as soon as she did this – bingo she was pg. Dh refuses to assist with this (bed is very heavy) and points out that this new furniture arrangement would result in us being unable to access the built in wardrobe. DH does agree to move to the spare room (where the headboard points east) on a fortnightly basis – to coincide with ovulation.
August 2005 - See specialist about IVF. New specialist does test on dh and we discover he has antibodies in his sperm. Advised to do ICSI. 
September 2005 - Begin ICSI with ET in October.  Wear orange knickers to all of my scans and appointments as I have read that in oriental culture, orange is the colour of fertility! Fail, despite having spent days sourcing orange knickers in Top Shop, Dortothy Perks, M and S Next, etc. 
November 2005 - Have put dh on a vitamin regime and am "persuading" him to cut out alcohol December 2005 - I begin to take Royal Jelly supplements. Due to do ICSI again in January. March 2006 BFP Yippee!! Result of good old fashioned ICSI and nothing else DS born 2006
July 2007 ICSI for number 2 BFN
February 2008 ICSI BFN
Buy millions of vitamin supplements for Dh.Send DH to acupuncturist – yes believe it or not he of “fat chicken” comment. Tell Dh he will have to give up alcohol as “drunk chicken cannot fertilise egg” Dh goes to acupuncturist and actually enjoys it (despite freaking out over price)
July 2008 ICSI BFN
Since August 2002 countless prayers, novenas to various saints related to fertility and a spooky blessing from an old Italian woman who predicted “many bambinos”. Ha Ha boy was she wrong! 
Don’t know what the future holds – might give up – think I’ve done it all!! However I have to say I am truly blessed to have my DS
Hope you enjoyed it!!
Leah
Good luck and God bless you all!!


----------



## weeza82

HI Leah, 

OMG, I didn't know whether to laugh or cry reading your post. 

I have also tried *deepbreath*
bum on pillow and legs ahoy
orange clothes (never found any ornage knickers yet) 
contemplated the fertility spell 
went to see a chinese doctor who sadly didn't have any anecdotes about chickens at all
preseed
any vitamins I can get my hands on for both of us
cutting down the booze
no baths or saunas for DH
trying not to have a big "O" before DH cos I read somewhere it can help his swimmers get pushed along iykwim    

Lunacy!

Thanks for sharing Leah, sorry your most recent tx failed but    in the future for you


----------



## kate z

Hey Leah 

that was brilliant - it should be published somewhere its so true, I am guilty of more than a few of them myself - what was that spell again?- lol.

thanks for the cheer up

Kate


----------



## roxychick121

Hey Everyone,

Leah thank you so much for your story on what you've been through ive been feeling low low low past week, and i hope things work out for you please dont give up we all need to have hope   youve been through it all you cant give up  xx

Ladies if any of yous have been on clomid ?

If so do you's get side effects the whole month through, im still feeling low low very ill/crampy/very bad tempered my dh is just staying well out of my way 2nite.

I go for 21 blood test 2mrw dont know what will come of that, ive also been told im referred to rvh for IVF, wonder how long that will be on the waiting list, im a bit nervous about that.

Good luck to everyone for 2mrw or the next few days ahead xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bron11

Weeza - similar thoughts to the other girls, in order to get on the NHS list i had to have inital app and then review app - it took 9 months to get review app and only then was i put on list for NHS and private.  Got private treatment first.  Complaining doesn't does much help, but push as hard to get a review,esp as you will have test results from Origin.  You then will have opp to sign paperwork for NHS treatment. and join in the forever frustrating increasing waiting list!


Welcome Leah

Yellazippie - i took baby aspirin after egg transfer based on research I read that said it can help with blood flow.  I did not inform Royal about my decision to do this.  Not sure if this contributed to neg result or not?  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to Leah:  Sorry to hear your latest tx was a BFN.

Kate:       to you and your DH, take time out to grieve.  Let me know if you want the link to an article I've found comforting during some of the toughest times. 

I've not tried any of the supplements you have, DH and I rarely drink and when we do, it's very much in moderation.

I think I'm going to steer clear of the Zita West and other books as it'll stress me out, DH and I are going to try and eat more healthily from Monday.  My nephew is due in 6 days time and I am looking forward to it,   he comes on time.


----------



## emak

Evening girls
Wezza regarding getting on the waiting lists at rfc i had the inital appointment after all our investigions were done at Altnagelvin exc DHs SA which we paid to have done privately at the royal (think it was about £80) then was told to have fsh etc and wait for a review appointment in approx 6 months only then would you join the waiting lists.We paid for a private review(got appointment within a week!!!) with Dr Traub just off the Lisburn Rd and that was us on the lists nhs and private,no wasting 6 months waiting for a review.I have his number here in the house if you wanna go ahead with a private appointment for £150 just to prevent all the time wasting.But after saying all that lets hope that you wont need anymore tx    
Tomorrow i am going to look at a cocker spaniel pup down in Dungannon,Wezza is that where you are from?? Dont think that i have EVER been there  ,my Dad is gonna come with me i think i need someone there who will have a sensible head on there shoulders as i will be all, i want all of them ,there all soooooooo cute............really though how do you decide what pup to choose?? Any tips on what to check for would be much appricated.
I had a full body massage today and it was pure bliss,possibly the best i have ever had.........the girl was really excellent at her trade and spent so much time and effort on me ,i was there for 2 hours so i think it was money well spent(not my money present from DH).She said that i had loads of knots on my shoulders and back of legs,i know i would have a bit of a problem with my left shoulder it seems to "snap" every once and a while and hurts like hell when it does 
Leah what a story you really have been through the mill.Good luck with whatever you plan to do next.
Roxy regarding clomid i only did 2 cycles on it but hated it.Terrible moods(worse than usual) hot flushes and v teary usually for about a week,then it would pass still moody though  good luck with the blood test tomorrow.
Kate Z think i would be putting back Dh sa in the hope that this could be your lucky month ,a couple of days wouldnt hurt as much as a full month.
Crazykate thinking of you and dh     
Betty good to see that you are following doctors orders.Hope your boss didnt give you any [email protected] when you phoned him,if he did lets us know we will sort him out     
Think i better finish this post off as its looking kinda long.Sorry.
A big hi to everyone else Loopy ,Shem,Bron,Trishy,Nuala,Yella,Glitter,Buster,Fiona,Holly,Cate,Sue,Emer Annie,Galaxy and all the "lurkers"(hope i havent forgot anyone,sorry)
Emma   xxx


----------



## shem

Kate so sorry to hear your news my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## qnu

Hey there everyone

thanks for all the positive messages from everyone

so sorry to hear your bad news Kate  - i was routing for you , it's so unfair. 

buster how did you get on - i was thinking of you at 2 o clock - hope all went well. 

weeza i was at rfc at 1220 til about 1240 in waiting room - were you there at same time. 

I'm just doing a quick update cos i've turned into the amazing sleeping woman.i think i'll sleep for the whole 

ET went well today, just like a smear test - lovely.
transferred 2 embies one grade b and one grade c - i never was an A grade student and it never did me any harm so hopefully my luck continues.     

now i get to use 2 lovely pessaries a day to help these cheeky boys take. it feels strange, i feel so protective of myself. i was scared to walk afterwards and was convinced i should have lay down for a while afterwards, thank god my hubby has a bit of sense. i'm a bit achey but i think thats par for the course, and i won't be running any marathons for a while(oh no). i think a wee walk could be in the pipeline tomorrow.

i hope i didn't offend anyone with my joke yesterday, i didn't mean too. 

on the question of taking clomid, i can safely say nearly every month was different, but generally it was 'hide the kitchen knives' time.              
i think it affects everyone differently, i found it good to be in the company of people who knew nothing about what was going on so i had to make more effort to control myself, whereas it's easy to 'let go' when you're at home. i found myself very emotional too. god i've just remembered my nips (sorry to be graphic) were very noticeable through clothes, so much so i changed the uniform at work to black tops instead of white so as not to be so obvious (and not to put someones eye out!!!) very embarassing.

hi to everyone

talk later 

Nuala


----------



## sara1

Kate, So sorry to hear ur news.  Thinking of u and ur DH   

Sara


----------



## holly01

ooo its quiet and the wend hasnt even begun YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEAH its friday only a few more days until i am 'pupo'    
anyone doin anything nice 4 the wend?we have cousins over from england so headin to omagh on sat nite 4 the craic and diet 7-up   
have been lookin at hotels as i hope to go away with me sis on the 25th for a wee break,has anyone been to the redcastle one outside derry??have heard grt reports about it so thinkin of bookin it?!would love to go to the galgorm but its too expensive at the minute maybe the 5yr anniv   which is not long now


----------



## weeza82

Morning, 

Shem, how is your mum? 

Nuala, glad everything went really well     I was in RFC from 9.45 to 9.55am!  

Holly, I have heard great things about the Redcastle too but have never been. Only a few days til PUPO!! Have a great weekend   

Buster how did you get on?

Emak, glad you enjoyed your massage, it sounds lovely!

Morning to everyone else   

I am off to Portstewart this afternoon for youth group camp    bizarrely I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.

My weekend is exciting too!  My brother and his family who live in Barcelona are home for 10 days and I haven't seen them for a year and a half so I am looking forward to spending time with them all.  His daughter is turning 2 soon and the last time I saw her she was 2 months old!!    Big family meal on Sunday so can't wait!

Hope everyone is ok today.  I have had a headache for 2 days now and think it could be connected to having AF.  I never used to get them but think they seem to be coming stronger each month.  My Mum used to get migraines each month.  Do you think it could be hereditary?


----------



## weeza82

Hey, did anyone watch Charlotte Church last night? Apparently she made a really bad joke about IVF "Why spend thousands of punds on IVF when  you can go to Ibiza, get drunk and get a bun in the oven for free". Silly  little girl. 

Hi Trishy, how lovely that you will see your niece! Is your SIL spanish or do they just live there? Is your niece bi-lingual?


----------



## glitter girl

Good morning everyone.

Weeza, i did watch some of charlotte sow, thankfully I didn't hear her say that. Who the hell does she think she is? I think you

should put your huge bucket/stick spell on her, lol.

My scan went really well yesturday, and my last injection is tomorrow, yippee!! Thats apart from the final one which ive been 

told to take at 2.30am on sun morning, egg collection at 2.15 on mon, will be glad to get that over.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Trishy

I would say Charlotte's joke was more harmful to Ibiza then IVF.  Sometimes we have to let silly comments just pass us by.

My SIL is Spanish and they have 2 kids.  My nephew is almost 4 and is bi-lingual and my neice I am not sure about as I have never even heard if she talks much yet!!


----------



## qnu

hi all
haven't much to add today. listening to my relaxation cds and positive affirmation stuff - i soun dlike a right loon, but i'll try anything to get this to work and for these little embies to stick. my hubby is calling them the squirts - i'm not sure if this is very nice i keep thinking 'the squirts' yuk.
trishy you lucky duck having people to visit - we had my sis and her hubby and 4 year old visiting from arizona and my bro and his wife and 6 & 3 year old from seattle visiting over the summer and it's brill, so much fun and energy around the house (als shows you just how many changes you'll have to make to your house to make way for littl'uns!!! my hubby's cd collection was a big considered toys!!!
weeza-just thought i'd ask in case it was you and dh beside me
glittergirl just wanted to check about your injection on sun night. i had egg collection on mon at 1230 and i had to take it 1230 SAT night cos it had to be 36 hours. i did get confused and thought it was sun nght and had a lot of fun sat morning trying to get help to find out. i don't want to stick my nose in but just wanted to make sure, maybe our programs are different.
emak you have the right idea - massage lovely. we were down in cork a couple of weeks ago 'fota island sheraton' and their therapies were amazing, i even managed to squeeze one in before we left on last morning, even though we had 5 1/2 hour journey ahead of us (i slept most of it after that)
holly i've been to the redcastle it was lovely and the facilities ar supposed to be lovely, we went 2 easters ago and got the last room so you couldn't even move, it was so busy so we stayed out and about most of the time, food was good from memory. we did bump into a lot of people we knew though cos it was a holiday and its not that far from us. 

not planning much for weekend cos i want to take it easy. we were invited to a curry night at a one of my dh's old friends' house on sat but i'm not going to go, my hubby is, which i don't mind at all cos there's no way i could get away with not having a drink- they're a really pass remarkable crowd (not his friend, the wives), so its easier not to go. i hate when people think your life is their business, i know there'll be some remark or 10 passed about me not being there. one of the women in the group actually asked me a couple of weeks ago ,' well any chance of you having wee'uns then?' right out of the blue, no lead up to it, this is a nurse and single mother, so she should know better than to come out with that, i don't ask her personal questions. god, i get so stressed out by these people.
we're also going out with some nice friends on a boat trip -they've hired a boat for the evening on thurs and it should be good.
might go up to derry to see my friend again - she has 3 boys 6, 5 and 1 1/2 and has just split from her ass of a husband (1 year pass now) so he'll have them for a nght, bless her she just keeps saying 'you'll be fine, i know you will' i know she means well but its just such a blanket statement and after all we've gone through and will be going thru, i've told her if i'm not she owes me one of her boys. she cold prob blink at another man and be preggers again, ha. i could be on to something!!
well i'm going to go and stop blethering, i had only meant to say hello
love
nuala


----------



## weeza82

Right, I am outta here! Off to Portstewart for the weekend  Have a good one.

Glittergirl, best of luck for Monday       hoping for a good EC


----------



## buster31

Hi guys try again half way through this post and it vanished 
Well now have our little trooper on board   
Actually felt very low yesterday he/she is a 3 cell grade 3 embie, so was really concerned as I know it should have been 6/8 cells by yesterday. Feels like such a long shot but lets face it its the same for all of us.
So now feeling guilty and trying to remain positive its the only wee one thats made it this far so     to it it deserves all my support
Oh Wot a saddo I am  

Qnu how u holding up.. going to try to listen to my cd as well. Boat trip sounds fab I love being out on the water just so relaxing we went to Lusty Begs over the 12th and did trip through fermanagh lakelands was bliss. Trying to send you the sticky vibes thing but can't find it ?

Glittergirl your last inj is exactly same time as ours was last wkend neither of us cd sleep till it was done even tho had my niece and nephew to stay and knew they'd have us up by 7am. Enjoy your wkend for your bid day on Mon I found it really exciting stage to get to 

Leah loved the diary sums up the insanity of it all ... orange knickers was incredible. We have two little baby charms hang from our bed from an island in Turkey you hadto go up this big hill to make your fertility wish.  

Yellazippy hadn't heard of baby aspirin have to do a bit of research

Emak how'd u get on with the pups ?

Holly01 actually went to a wedding at Galgorm and was very disappointed expected much more for cost. It fell at same time as my big bro and Sil'S anniversary so they stayed on wkend Sil had a hot stone therapy treatment and became really ill after it. quite bizaree so I don't think it's all its cracked up to be.

Trishy poor fish  . Your wkend sounds great love family get togethers and 2 is such a bril age with kids they're a geg. Have a great time

Crazykate hope u and hubbie holdin up  

Fionab thinkin of u  

Everyone else Cate1976 Sara1 Pinktulip Emerg Betty77 Jax Kate2 Roxychic  Bron11 and Shem  and anyone else I forgot to mention by name sorry but hope ur all good guys Take care x
V


----------



## buster31

OOPs Weeza sorry have a great time

Meant to put this link in I found it fascinating shows all stages of embie development check it out.

http://www.bioscience.org/atlases/fert/embryoge.htm

/links


----------



## qnu

hey buster that site is mad - it makes it seem so straightforward and easy, when we know different. 
i was routing for you yesterday - wasn't that a fun procedure. 
i was scared to walk afterwards in case they fell out, i had a b and a c grade embryo. its all so strange you really don't know how t feel. i'm still crampy but i read that you will be for the 2 weeks. 

i ventured out for the first time today, went and got some goodies for over the weekend, olives, dips and loads of healthy stuff. my friend is coming down from derry so thats my excuse. my dh is going out so i'm sure we'll find some badness to get up to. we'll prob go to the pub for a while - i have to stop wrapping myself in cotton wool - noone else is!! well we're a stones throw from a lovely wee pub and should be able to get a seat etc (age is a curse). 
going to walk around to xtra vision see if theres anything worth getting, some romcom stuff, before dh gets home and gets some ol' action crap out. god forbid we should talk. 
i bought brazil nuts, pineapple and red bush tea when i was at the shops, i'll try it all. 
have a great weekend everyone
nuala


----------



## glitter girl

Qnu, Thanks for your help, I think ive explained my times wrong, I meant to say that my injection is 2.30am, sat night/sun 

morning, with e.c at 2.30 on mon which would be 36 hours, i hope, lol. Thanks again, these things can be very confusing.

Im planning to really relax this weekend, feel really exausted as i spent most of the day cleaning my house, think some beauty 

sleep is now needed!!!

Enjoy the weekend everyone xx


----------



## shem

Hi girlsThe weekend is upon us although I have to work tomorrow  but sure that's what ya get for working in retail.Emer glad you're doing wellcrazykate thinking of you and dhKate z good luck for your scan on sunday  Leah loved your story some of it made me laugh especially the wee chinese manEmak did you get your wee pup? I have 2 rabbits and I love them to bits dont know what I did before they cameNuala lots of     for your 2wwHolly enjoy your 7up on sat niteWeeza hope you enjoy portstewartBuster PM for you. Lots of  on your 2ww Trishy hope your toothache gets sorted it can be painfull. Enjoy your time with your brother and familyGlitter girl good luck for EC Loopy miss youFiona thinking of you Roxy hope you start to feel better soonHi to anyone Ive missed hope you are all wellThanks for all your concerns about my mum she's not to bad at the minute but Im going to take charge and take her to the dr myself if I dont she certainly wont go. well off to colour my hair now as Im starting to look like lily munster lol enjoy your weekend. xx


----------



## Lesley08

Hi ladies,
have just been skim reading about 30 pages of posts!! Apologies for my prolonged absence unlike most teachers this is my busiest time of year as i do a lot of exam work and only finished on the 25 July on top of that I went to brno to visit my fertility clinic ( more on that later) and as most of you know my eldest daughter is getting married next friday (!!!!) and we had her hen weekend last week and i am currently packing to go to Oxford on monday to help her get organised ( she has threatened to call it all off three times so far for really good reasons such as having spots and not liking her dress anymore!!).

Anyway....

Shem I hope ypur mum is better and gets the care she needs  

Weeza - good luck with the tx and with trying to get sorted with the Royal, personally I think you are probably better of with a private clinic ( I cant believe Im saying this as I hate private medicine ) but I thought the RFC was totally useless.

Bron - I understand your position totally I had the same response at RFc was told all my efforts with diet, herbs acupuncture etc... wrre balony and practically called a witch ( this was with a diff doc) Im 40 now but at the time of my last consult with RFC wasnt and was basically told no hope of a free go. i opted for DE abroad, I dont know what yopur finances are like but its costing me roughly 2,500 for one go with DE in the Czech Rep I can certainly send you lots of info if you are interested the success rate is 70 5 so if this is to be your last go it might be worth thinking about.

Nuala - loved the joke it has now been passed on to all my female relatives and friends!!!

Kate - sorry for the BFN its crap  

Leah - your diary summed it up I loved all of it and could identify with most of it.

As for me, we went to see the clinic - which is small but clean and well equipped with good staff. i had a scan which was all good and my DH left a sample which fully humiliated him ( much to my surprise as he is usually a cocky wee git!!!)I feel much better about going back in Oct but I have to say it was bloody hard work travelling non-stop for three days just to get a 2 hour consultation. It really made me think about the whole thing. I have been finding it increasingly hard over the past few months to keep committed to the whole process - I just want to get on with actually living life rather than it always feeling like its on hold. The trip helped me to refocus but also made me aware that although I promised my DH 3 goes ( and I will go ahead with that for his sake) I will find it really hard if it comes to that. We are heading out in Oct for Et and we have to be there for at leat 5 days we have to fly from Dublin ( as Easyjet from Belfast was too dear at this time) and then we will be staying in a hotel, eating out ( I know this sounds like crap but I hate eating out for days on end, its not a treat then) have the difficulty of finding a babysitter for my youngest dd who will have just turned 14 and is permanently stuck to my side, I think what Im trying to say is the thought of having to do this ( and the cost!!!!) three times terrifies me!! However on the positive at least we are getting closer to our first go and Im home with a load of drugs!!! and a treatment plan is on the way!!!


Lesley xx


----------



## emak

Evening all
Well girls i went puppy shopping today and have put down a deposit on a wee golden cocker spaniel(male) there were 6 pups in the litter only 1 ***** though and it was sooooooooooooo hard to choose.I swear to god i must have been there an hour trying to decide which one i wanted ,they were all so cute playing around together i wanted to take him home today but i think it will possibly be another 3-4 weeks before i get him ,he is 6 weeks old tomorrow Happy Birthday Pup   .So the only problem now is what to call him? Answers on a postcard to.......... 
Shem hope you are not too busy in work tomorrow ,at least you wont have to stress about working on a beautiful summers day ,its suppose to pi$$ down  Really hope that your Mum gets well soon.
Nuala enjoy your night out.I would recommend you get P.S I love you on dvd ,the book is even better!!
Buster i dont know how many times i have almost finished a post and then lost it ,drives me crazy!! Good luck for the 2ww   you get a BFP.
Glitter good luck for Monday and YIPEE no more jabs.
Wezza hope you enjoyed your day out .I visited your "homeland" today for the first time what a lovely part of the country ,my Dad was driving and took the back roads over the Sperrins ,but i dont think that i will be going that route when going back up to collect my baba  think i would stick to the main roads.  Hopefully someone can answer this for me.........if travelling form Derry to Dungannon what is the best way to go(best roads no lanes please) would it be via Strabane/Omagh etc OR past Dungiven/Magherafelt etc please help me as im pretty clueless about directions in NI 
Trishy hope that the big family do goes well .My bro also lives away (australia) and has 2 wee girls ,i havent even meet the youngest she is 6 months old ,my parents are going out there in Dec for at least 4 months or maybe until their looney daughter(ME) needs them home ,i dont think my Mum is gonna be here when i start my first tx (due to the feckin waiting list joke at rfc) ,will really miss her not being around but i know that she is just dying to see her only 2 grandchildren ,lets just   that i can make a long distant phone call with the best news in the world 
Holly are you going for EC next week My god i cant believe how fast the time has gone in.........good luck for next week.
Anybody doing anything nice this weekend? Think i will go puppy supply shopping tomorrow,god if im like this with a dog what am i gonna be like when its a baby  
See ya    Emma


----------



## jax1972

Hi girls, thanks for the warm welcome

Kate - Im so sorry to hear your news, hope you are taking time for yourself and OH  

Weeza - I went to RFC in December 2007 hoping to go on the waiting list for IUI, got told by Dr Traub to come back in 6 months so had review appointment in June and was told I would be put on the list.  Waited for a few weeks and heard nothing, then got a letter from the Royal given to me by my old next door neighbour - it had gone to my old address!  Phoned RFC to be told that I was not on list, treatment was suspended until I lose weight - I said thats not what I was told - turned out they were looking at my old notes from pre_2005!  AAAGGGGHHH!   Have review appt in Dec and hoping to have had some word about treatment before then

Nuala & Buster - I will be thinking of you, hope all is well

Hello to those who I havent spoken to yet, hope you all have a good weekend

jax x


----------



## shem

Morning all just a quick hello before I go to my lovely workLeslie hope your DD wedding goes well enjoy everyminute as goes so quickly. It's good to get the ball rolling for your tx it'll all be worth it in the end.Emak Im sure you can't wait to get your wee pup it will be spoilt rottenFiona good luck for tomorrow  you get BFP!Everyone else enjoy your weekend. See ya later. xx


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,
What a **** day.  We r supposed 2 be having a bbq 2nite for our friends.  Looks like my DH will be bbqing in the garage!   

Nuala and Buster - Thinking of you both and  ing u both get good results.

Jax -  sounds like u have been through the mill with RFC.  You should have been demanding an appointment sooner because of their mess ups between wrong address and looking at 2005 notes.  Sounds like they r highly organised 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.  Let's keep our fingers crossed that the weather will get better.  Must go and make some profiteroles for dessert 2nite.  We can all sit and eat them if the weather gets any worse   

Sara


----------



## jooles

hi all

i am new on this board and enjoying reading your stories and experiences. i am currently receivng ovulation induction treatment with Dr Traub in RVH as i have not had a period for 2 years after stopping the pill  i have had 8 courses of clomed which did not work either!! anyhow fingers crossed for this tretament and i look forward to getting to know you all!!!

jules

ps - probably a stupid question but can anybody explain down regging and stimming?


----------



## betty-77

Hi everyone, just dropping in to say hello and hope you all have a fab weekend.  Hope the weather picks up a bit for anyone planning to bbq!!  As for me i'm going walking this aft.  i plan to go to shaws bridge in belfast and walk along the lagan to Lisburn   .  i've got a friend with me for company so it should be o.k - i hope!

Emma your pup sounds adorable, i love going shopping for new supplies for my dog as well so your not on your own    don't know where you plan to get bed and dishes etc but sometimes tk maxx do some really cute things cheaper than any pet stores - may be worth a look.

Welcome to Jooles, hope you find the site helpful i know i've come to rely on the support from all the girls.  

Have a nice weekend everyone

Betty xx


----------



## betty-77

Fiona - i think your testing today ??  if so best wishes and   it works out for you this time  

Betty xx


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks Shem , much appreciated it is good to get started! 

Good luck Fiona  

We are going to a BBQ tomorrow night for my DH,s mums 50th!!! Hope it clears up by then! I hate bbq's at the best of times! have a great time this weekend everyone.

Lesley xx


----------



## bron11

Lesley08
Hi would grately appreciate info on this clinic as thinking of signing up for it, even to start treatment in a few months time.

Hope your treatment goes well and try and keep positive.

Emma cong on the puppy - hide the good shoes!!

Shem hope your mum feeling better

Nuala & Buster -hope all goes well

Jak1972 - hope you get dates to start soon

Fonia good luck for test

Welcome Jules

Hi to everyone else hope you all well Bron


----------



## emak

Hi all ,its kinda quiet around here.
Hi Joules and welcome to FF ,as Lesley has said its usually v quiet at the weekends but as soon as everyone goes back to "work" on Monday it will be like a mad house  poor u having to go through 8 cycles of clomid.......just horrible.Good luck with the OI What do u think of Dr T??
Bron i will defo be hiding all that is precious from my wee pup ,when i was younger we had a king charles spaniel and he managed to chew his way through the house ,chairs,table legs and yes lots of shoes!!!
Lesley enjoy the bbq 2morrow.Is your daughter getting married here or over the pond?Sorry your finding the whole ED thing difficult ,this tx melarky really does take a big commiment and an even bigger one if going abroad,i really am worried that my DH isnt as commited to it all as much as me,possibly because its not him with the "problem" but we will have to wait and see,i* really* hope that i am wrong ,its just he NEVER mentions it at all ,the only time its ever mentioned is if I bring it up  agggghhhhhhh men!!!
Sara save me a wee bit of dessert !! Yummy.
Shem hope work wasnt too bad ,are you off tomorrow??
Betty hope you enjoyed your walk ,dont know the geography how far is Shaws Bridge from Lisburn? Im guessing its a good long walk ,keep it up girl im well impressed.
Im not up to too much this wkend have spent all day trying to scrub clean my tiles on my kitchen floor we very stupidly put ivory grout on the floor when we put in a new kitchen 3 yrs ago it looked fab for about a year maybe but just looks awful now v grubby looking,so i have spent about 3/4 hrs on my hands and knees with a scrubbing brush and extra thick bleach ,im sure yous can imagine my body is aching and am bound to feel worse tomorrow me thinks a radox bath is needed,but the floor is looking great again so it was worth it(wait til the pup comes it will be as bad as ever.)
Gonna go hope the rest of yas are doing well.
Emma


----------



## Lesley08

Emak - if it helps at all my DH is more keen on all this than me and he doesnt mention it at all either!! Im the one who does all the google searches ( I swear its a miracle I havent been sacked!) and its me who heads of to Holland and Barrett for all the vits etc...yet he would be devastated if we were to stop trying! I think its good old irish men syndrome i.e. avoid talking unless its absolutely necessary!  

My DD is getting married in Oxford - she has been living there for five years as she went there for her degree, then stayed for a masters and is now starting a PhD. Its costing a fortune to get everyone over, we have hired a house for a week so people can come to us for dinner etc...Its so near now I cant wait although she is so worked up I reckon it will be stressful as well! Im in the middle of washing all our clothes and cleaning the house before setting off again on Monday. 

Bron I will certainly give you any info you need its a real pain going abroad but there is lots of info on these boards which will make it so much easier and at least having been to the clinic I can  say they are very professional and helpful.

Hope you all have a great sat night, im washing clothes for the Olympics!!!

Lesley xx


----------



## betty-77

Ema, walk was about 8 - 9 miles.  i didn't realise how far it was    anyway i feel great after having done it and i'll defo do it again.  i have to say i'm feeling the pain now though and no doubt tomorrow will be worse  

my dh wouldn't talk about tx either, when i start a conversation i know he is interested though - so long as i'm being positive     i used to get really frustrated but this is all difficult enough to cope with so i've just accepted that that's just his way, i honestly don't think they mean to be so ignorant about it all, just their way i suppose..


----------



## Cate1976

Welcome to Jooles.  Hope you find FF as supportive and informative as I have.

Jax:  Hoe you get you dates for tx soon, in your situation I'd be fuming at RFC for using out of date notes.  I'd be asking to be on list from date of review which you should be.

If they get awkward or mess me about, they can watch out, all I'm saying is I know someone who has a Phd in Medical Ethics.


----------



## Fionab

OMG its a BFP  .

We are still in shock.  I haven't posted in a while as I was trying not to think about my symptoms too much during 2WW.

It really was third time lucky for us.

Thanks for all the good wishes and prayers, they have worked!
Fiona


----------



## shem

OMG! FIONA CONGRAULATIONS!!!!                   Im sooooooooo happy for you and DH!


----------



## sara1

Fiona,

Congratulations - that's fantastic news   

Time to put your feet up, relax and let ur DH do all the cooking, cleaning and looking after u!!!   

Congrats,
Sara


----------



## holly01

Have PM'd ye but just want to say it again   

                              CONGRATS FIONA & DH


----------



## emak

WOW Fiona many congrats to you and DH ,im sooooooooooo pleased for you,what a lovely way to start a Sunday morning with some good news.


----------



## qnu

Fiona - CONGRATULATIONS - it's so fantastic, i'm over the moon for you and hubby.

                                     

nuala


----------



## ritad

Fiona-congratulations. That's brilliant news. I'm really thrilled for you. Exciting times ahead now!!!!      

Rita


----------



## bron11

Congradulation Fonia and DH - look after yourself Bron


----------



## Cate1976

to you Fiona.  Fantastic news.


----------



## Fionab

Thanks to you all for your good wishes.  The news is still sinking in at the moment.  We ended up doing 3 tests just to be really sure.

I hope this is the start of many BFP's for the group.  

It took us three attempts to get this far and I'm so grateful it worked for us eventually.  
Fiona


----------



## glitter girl

Fiona, im so happy to read your good news, many congrats to you and your d.h.

Hope it is the start of a string of BFP's on here.


----------



## jax1972

Congratulations Fiona

Thats fantastic news - wishing you all the best for the next 8 and a bit months!

 

Have a happy healthy and stress free pg

jax
xox


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Haven't posted in absolutely ages but keep uptodate with what is going on 

Fiona congratulations hope you have a healthy 9 months.... Mine is flying in not to bad, can't believe it is 23 weeks now, had my anomoly scan on friday and thank goodness all is well.... 

Hi to everyone else, i don't know many of you on here now but good luck whatever stage yous are at?

Missy xx


----------



## emak

Hi Missy ,how u keeping mrs Cant believe that you are 23 weeks gone  i remember i was only kinda new to the board when you got a BFP ,there has only been a few on ere since  so hopefully Fionas BFP today is the start of some good times on FF.Take care and keep us all posted on how ur doin ,its proof to us all the tx does work and if i remember correctly it was your first time


----------



## pink tulip

Just popping in briefly -

Fiona, I am absolutely thrilled for you - well done!   

I've been in Donegal this weekend and tomorrow morning I am off to the Galgorm Manor for a 2 day meeting so won't be on line until Tuesday night

I hope you girls that are getting to the end of your treatment are hanging in there 
Weeza - hope the jags are going down well and not too many side effects yet 

Speak on Tuesday, Love Pink Tulip xx


----------



## buster31

Fiona

Brilliant news so delighted for you and DH           . Take good care of yourself and hope DH is spoiling you rotten  

V x


----------



## weeza82

Happy Monday!!

Fiona



I am sooooooooooooo delighted to read this, especially on a Monday morning. I am thrilled for you and your DH, congrats!!!!!  it's the start of many!


----------



## galaxy girl

Fiona YEAH!!!! So pleased - am getting all teary.  
Have been aware you haven't been on the boards too much this time and was wondering how things were going.


----------



## Trishy

Fiona - I am only just on after the weekend and am so excited to hear you got excellent new yesterday.  That is brilliant, well done.


----------



## holly01

Morning all,isnt it grt to have such positive vibes on a monday morning.............i love it

Had our scan this am only 4 follies so far so have another day of injections  and e/c scheduled for thursday now instead   and e/t on sunday   is this not a long time between both?? i havnt a clue what the norm is but i thought when it was wed-fri and now its thur-sun(iykwim   )
ah well i suppose they are the ones who know their stuff so wh am i to question  

Glad to see u all back 2day as it is so lonely at wends without u guys   
We went to Omagh sat nite and i felt sooo out of place as i wasnt drinking...man u see sum sites while ure sober   !
Hope everyone had a nice wend
anyone 4 scans this week?


----------



## yellazippy

FIONA      brillliant news really chuffed for you & DH


----------



## Fionab

Thanks for your good wishes.  I'm still in cloud 9 at the moment but scared that something might go wrong at the same time.

Holly, I had EC on Thursday and ET on Sunday, although all my other ones had been Wed-Fri.  Some clinics will have up to 5 days in between.  The embryos will have divided again with 2 days in between,so they will be 7 or 8 cell on Sunday.  It just is a long wait in between though, the phone call will still be on Friday to check the numbers fertilised but you won't know the grades until you get there on Sunday morning.  Good luck for EC and ET.

Fiona


----------



## EmerG

Fiona what fabulous news, congratulations to you and DH!!! You must both be over the moon.

Emer x


----------



## betty-77

Congratulations Fiona and DH.  Brilliant news and hopefully the start of many for the NI Girls


----------



## crazykate

OMG just popping in to see how Fiona got on and WOOOOOOOHOOOOO Mrs you done it - Mega Congratulations hun you so deserve it.

Will catch up with you all later!!! 

Kate


----------



## GemmaC

Logged on Fiona to see you news and .......Yipeeeeeeeeeee!! Its a BFP, I am so delighted for you!!! You so deserve it!  I am sure your floating around since Sunday. 

While I am on do any of you know how many private patients Dr. Boyle takes per month for ISCI? I have been on his waiting list since May and keep getting different answers from admin (suprise!) but would like to try and get a realistic time frame. My number has not moved since June....


----------



## yellazippy

Betty Hi 

Just sent PM your way


----------



## janners1

WOW Fiona!!!!! Great news - congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betty-77

PM for you yella  

Betty xx


----------



## shem

Hi everyone just home from work very tired. Had my final scan this morning and all is well so it's all systems go now for EC on wednesday at 10am. Just took my last sniff I will not be sorry to see the back of that, to take pregynl at 10pm tonite DH is working late but assures me he'll be home in time as I don't trust myself to mix the powder and solution Holly it's perfectly normal to go the extra day my last tx was the same plus your wee embies will get an extra day to divide into more cells Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## holly01

woohoo shem all systems go 4 ye delighted,gud luk.where u up for ure scan this am?we where there 8am it was v busy...lots of stiff smiles and quietness 

my goodness what a miserable evening!anyone have thunder??it feels like nov  have just lit the fire 4 a wee bita light 

thanks for the replies re my sunday e/t,and reasuring me


----------



## shem

Holly ~  was there about 8.05 there were 4 others plus me and DH everyone was reading quiet as usualGlitter girl how did EC go today?


----------



## yellazippy

Shem & Holly  Good luck to you both with your EC   

Glitter Hope all went well  

Holly Having the most amazing thuder & lightening at the minute

Have my fire lit too   but my Sky has gone need my soap fix


----------



## yellazippy

Really should spell check


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everyone,

Well my ec went well today, they managed to get 14 eggs, which im pleased with  

It wasnt as bad as i thought it would be, having said that im glad its over 

Looking forward to phonecall tomorrow to hear how many have made it  .

Think im still feeling a bit dopey from them drugs .

Hope everyone is well, what a miserable night


----------



## shem

Glitter girl 14 eggs WOW! that's great  they fertilize nice n good  xx


----------



## yellazippy

Glitter  14 eggs you know how to do it   well done   they do well for you


----------



## MISSY97

Congrats glittergirl 14 eggs is great news, fingers crossed for fertilisation.....

Hi Emak, keeping good can't complain!!! Hope there are plenty more bfps in the future!! Will keep in touch, and yeah it was our first time, couldn't believe our luck!!! Where are you with your tx at the minute

Hi to all?

Missy xx


----------



## holly01

Ahh 14 thats fantastic GC,hope they do well now 4 ye's both   

jeekers i am gettin nervous now i only had 4 2day   

   

hard to beat the fire eah  in AUGUST    go away rainnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## emak

Hi everyone ,isnt it just sooooooooooo depressing this weather ,but i REFUSE to light my fire just yet!!!
Glitter girl WOW *14* thats great news  that your wee eggs do well overnight ,im glad you didnt find the whole "process" too bad.
Missy unfortunately im still not even near starting the last time i checked the list i was no19 thats about 2 or 3 weeks ago so will ring again in another couple of weeks ,the list hasnt moved much over the past few months think it must be down to the summer holiday time..............imagine the cheek of them doctors taking holidays  (btw only kidding)
Loopy i see that you are also experiencing "problems" with the rfc waiting lists ,everytime i ring i seem to be told a different approx wait each time ,there was even one time i rang and was told that i wasnt even on the lists  ,but how on earth do you go backwards on a waiting list
Holly and Shem  for EC later on in the week ,thinking of you both.
I went out today and started buying all my puppy stuff ,still have to get his bed and food but i think i have everything else sorted.............god i cant wait to bring him home,i have narrowed his name down to 2 they are Harley and Buddy .What do ye think  Didnt do much else except go out for a long walk which nearly killed me!! Im sooooooooo unfit at the moment but im workin on it ,my wee dogs legs are gonna be walked off him when he is a bit older.........thats me plan anyhooo.
Catch ye all later. Emma


----------



## Cate1976

I'm not phoning RFC anymore.  I think I might be no5 on list so should get letter either this month or next month.  Even though I'm much stronger again, I still would love to be able to give my family and friends one big surprise for Christmas or New Year.  If tx results in BFP then I'll only tell parents and a few close friends and leave big announcement until after 7 week scan.  

Glitter 14 eggs, brilliant,   that they fertilise.

Holly and Shem.   for lots of eggs for both of you at ec.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone!

Glitter, glad all went well for you (3 weeks time it'll be me   ) and 14 eggs is really brilliant      for fertilisation and a good phonecall today!

Shem good luck for tomorrow, how did the big jab go?     

Holly, I think Fiona had the extra day between EC and ET so...       

Emak, I like both names bet you can't wait to get him home!!! The night we picked Ruby I would have been devastated if I couldn't take her home right there and then   

Morning to everyone else!

We had no thunder and lightning last night    I could see the storm clouds to the east and the west but none over us, just constant rain   I love thunder and lightning


----------



## GemmaC

Thanks Loopy for your reply.  Its very frustrating getting such conflicting  answers ever time you call.  I cannot understand either how on a private list you can go from 24 to 28, I hope that is a mistake.  I guess we are just going to have to be patient. When you say they are taking 5 a month do you mean Dr. Boyle is taking 5 per month?


----------



## Trishy

Glitter that is fantastic news.  14 eggs gives you a great chance and some left over to freeze.  You are lucky you were just at the highest number allowed without being stopped due to risk of OHSS so you can go ahead for ET and that is just so brilliant for you.  I am really hoping the call is a great one today.  

Regarding the waiting lists they would drive you mad.  I think the reason you can move backwards (and I have been there so many times) is down to people like me!!  Ooops!   I am soon to reach the top of the NHS list but once I get there I will be frozen at the top and my place will be held for me until I have one private FET first.  If that fails then they will re-activate the NHS go and I will suddenly be number one, knocking the first person in to second place.  So if loads of people have been frozen at the top for various reasons (including when I had to stop due to risk of OHSS on private list) then I suppose you can see how we can go backwards.  I have been on the NHS list for just over 3 years now (5th August 2005 when I joined!) and I am still not quite at the top!  I think I will phone again to make sure they don't hold my place until I am definitely at the very top.  I hate all the waiting I really do!


----------



## emak

OMG Trishy cant believe you have been on the nhs waiting* 3* years that is an absolute disgrace ,when i hear stories like that it really makes me realise how "lucky" i am to belong to the Western board ,if i was facing a 3yr+ wait for tx i would defo have gone done the private route by now but because we were told it would be only a 4-7 month wait approx DH has said it will defo be nhs first(tight git) ,i know what he is saying makes sense why spend 4 grand if our free go isnt too far away and with me soon to be out of a job we just cant be throwing the cash about(as if)  Your explaination of how the lists work now makes sense to me.
Its Dhs mums birthday today so we are taking her out for dinner tonight ,we havent decided where to go yet but im really looking forward to it as i havent eaten out in ages.I am gonna go out for a good walk before the rain starts again to work off the calories that i will eat tonite BEFORE i eat!!! .
Catch up with you all later on.
Emma


----------



## glitter girl

Good morning everyone,

I hardly slept last night, my mind was working overtime about how many of my wee eggs are going to fertilize . Expecting the 

phonecall between 12 and 1pm today  .

Shem and Holly, hoping and praying for the best for you both  .

Trishy, thanks for the info, I was not aware that 14 eggs was the maximum , someone up above must be looking over me .

Well it's just a waiting game now, will let yous know as soon as i hear myself.


----------



## yellazippy

Emak Ihave to say i`m leaning towards Harley too  

Glitter Thinking of you hope the phone call is good news with lots of fertilization over night   

Weeza Only 3 weeks and you`ll be waving your legs in the air too  

Rain is taking th P**S now i need sun if only for my happy hormones to come out and play  

We were put on the waiting lists RFC May both private and NHS not gonna bother ringing til November the thought of list lengths is so depressing

Hi to all 

Yella


----------



## betty-77

Hi everyone,

what a day   

glitter hope you get your phone call soon   its all good.

Friends of ours have just had a baby boy and i've gotta go buy a present.  i've managed to talk dh out of visiting them for a few days as this is their 1st baby and they'll have lots of visitors and need some time to themselves   i know we've all been here but it just never gets any easier.

betty xx


----------



## Trishy

Emak - I am going for Buddy!!

Yes if they only explained the lists then you could accept the waiting a bit more.  I will def phone tomorrow to see where I am on NHS.  Should be at the top now or very soon but just typical I have to put that on hold while I wait to reach top of private FET list first!!  Oh well, I refuse to get stressed about it all!

Glitter - hope call went well


----------



## glitter girl

Eventually got my call from Origin, things are looking good, im pleased to say that 12 eggs were suitable and 7 of them have 

fertilized, so im delighted with that.. Transfer is on thursday at 2pm.

ThankGod that is another few hurdles Ive got over, it is all so nerve wrecking. I feared the worst when the phonecall didnt come 

through on time. Feeling much better now, so am sitting down with a nice cuppa and a huge bar of mint aero, yum yum!! Bad I 

Know, but i'm blaming that depressing weather!!!


----------



## weeza82

Glittergirl, fabulous, fantastic news on fertilisation. I think you can enjoy a mint aero!!!!  Do you mind me asking why your ET is not till Thursday? Was it always scheduled for then?


----------



## holly01

Thats fantastic GG, u deserve that big bar of aero(so jealous!!) roll on thursday!as u say another hurdle over for ye..   

nothin new to report er,cant believe today is me last day sniffin and injecting       !!!!!!!!!!!!
just been for a swim with the 4 lads i mind  grt time,they are such gud lads,u cud take them anywhere
but i must pop to the doghouse i have someone to put in it BIG time


----------



## glitter girl

Thanx Weeza,

Im so delighted. Not sure why transfer is thursday, originally it was for wednesday? But in a way im glad as it gives more time to 

develop.  

Feel sick now after that aero, never again ....


----------



## glitter girl

Thats great Holly, u will be glad to see the end of them jabs.

Best of luck to you for e.c, it's really not that bad, take it from the number one worrier!!


----------



## weeza82

Gosh GG how big was the bar   

The extra day is reassuring


----------



## glitter girl

Weeza, it was one of them huge aero bars, dont worry I didn't have it all, trouble is when you start you cant stop, chocolate is 

definitely my downfall.

The extra day is definitely reassuring. Origin was quite busy yesturday also, maybe that has something to do with it??


----------



## bron11

Glitter girl - fab news on fertilisation - all the best for et.

Hope everyone else well and good luck to those going through treatment at this stage. Bron


----------



## holly01

GG PM 4 ye


----------



## betty-77

LoopyOne said:


> Wish i had shared ur aero


mmmmmmmm me too   yummy dunked in to a hot cuppa mmmmmmmm


----------



## holly01

GG again


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Girls,

Just been trying to catch up on all of your progress -

Shem - Best of luck for your EC tomorrow 

GG- I am sooooo envious of all those eggs and now, by the sounds of things plently of great embryos. CONGRATS! That is such a great result. Wouldn't it be fab if you get 2 brill ones put back in and then get some frosties too 

Weeza - How are the jabs goin?

I'm just back after a big 2 day meeting that I was running for my work colleagues in Galgorm Manor. It is a really lovely hotel and we did have some time to use the spa facilities which are state of the art....really luxurious. We had a dinner together last night and I am feeling really jaded now and bit down. It's a bit of an anti-climax when you spend so much time and effort planning something ......and then it's over. Even though it was a great success I feel disappointed and think I could have done better  Not sure if that makes sense to anyone!!

Now that that is over, I am now also starting to focus on my surgery on Saturday and feeling a bit sorry for myself. My poor boob is never going to be the same again.....oh oh...now I'm crying  

Back later xxxx


----------



## weeza82

PT


----------



## holly01

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((PT))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
     
   things go ok 4 ye on sat


----------



## betty-77

Hey Pink Tulip,

You should be so proud of yourself, it takes a lot of time, effort and energy to organise a 2 day work event, the fact you have done this and successfully is really something else.  Many others would not have been able to cope with such an event in the same circumstances.  now its all over its only natural your starting to worry about saturday.  Keep strong we are all sending lots of positivity your way     
Betty xx


----------



## yellazippy

PT Lots of    &   for saturday

Glitter Brilliant news best of luck for thursday  

Holly I have to say im not squeamish but the constant jabs i wont be looking forward to  so i bet your glad to see the back of them  

Shem Thinking of you    tomorrow


----------



## weeza82

Before I go home......

Shem huge good luck for EC tomorrow


----------



## roxychick121

Everyone hope alls ok with yous,   for all of yous going through your treatments this week.

Ive not had the best start to my week, my friends just had her baby no 2 on sunday and even though im so happy for them, i feel like absolute    and i feel terrible for being so   as im very happy for them but its just made me very down on the dumps this week.
To top it off im having not good a time at work arrgghhh is life crap of what!!!!!!!!!

Well thats my rant over for today, doc has took me off clomid for 1month to give my ovaries a break been to rough on them, so not much else happening.

Everyone how long did yous have to wait on being referred to rvh, my doc referred me a month ago but havent even got letter yet to acknowledge that from them.
i know it might be a while yet but was just wondering how long the wait might be

Well my DH taking me out for dinner, isnt that nice of him  

take care everyone, and good luck for your treatments xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shem

Hi Girls what a rotten dayThanks for all your thoughts and prayers for tomorrow I can't believe it's came round so quick it all happens in such a short space of time.Weeza the big jab was a bit sore but ok DH mixed the powder and soloution and one of the tops of them broke into bits but luckly it didn't go into the bottle  It won't be long for you now Emak enjoy your dinner tonite I'd love something really tasty Glitter girl fantastic news 7 fertilized the extra day is great  good luck for ETPT all the best for saturday will be thinking of you Hope everyone else is well at whatever stage of tx DH has just phoned me to tell me he's coming home from work as he can hardly walk he has arthritis in his knee and it has flaired up  well going to get my dinner now Im starving . xx


----------



## glitter girl

P.T, Glad to see you back with us, I think you are very brave, will be thinking of you on saturday.

Couldn't quite manage to eat my dinner tonight, the mint aero was a bad idea, will think twice, next time!!!

For any one of you that attend Craigavon meetings, just wondering if any of you submitted a story to the journalist from Newry 

Democrat newspaper? The journalist rang me today to say that the article will appear in next weeks paper, he will e.mail me a 

copy of it. Should be interesting to read..


----------



## pink tulip

Glitter - thanks hon! Yes, the journalist rang me today too and said the same.....mmmmm, should be very interesting indeed.
Well, I've been to bed for half an hour's solace....had a damned good cry to myself    Then shook myself and went to the gym. So feeling a little better but could happily crawl under the duvet for about a week. Sadly, can't do that yet as my friend is coming to visit me in half an hour! Need to keep smiling


----------



## crazykate

Shem, Glittergirl, PT - goodluck girls I'm rooting for you all     

Hi everyone else - weeza are you stabbing too


----------



## lorsm

We got a BFN on Monday after our third round of IUI  .  Both of us were gutted as we had so much hope for this last round of IUI.  

Now thinking about what we will do from here on in - IVF scares the life out of me.  I don't know why this is but it just seems like a huge step to take.  I know a lot of you have been through it so any thoughts on what it is like would be much appreciated!!

Off to watch Holby City and take it easy now!!


----------



## holly01

lorsm,i know exactly how u both feel we had 3 failed iui's and on the last one i was soo sure it wud work also 3rd time lucky an all that  and when it didnt i took to me bed for ages i was so low.
as for ivf to be honest my opinion is it very similar to iui drugs wise i mean,cant comment on e/c and e/t yet but dont let it scare you if its your next step then go for it iykwim  

enjoy holby i am watching doc martin er and its interesting tonite


----------



## Cate1976

Glitter Girl:  Glad your eggs fertilised.   you get BFP on test day.

Shem:  Good luck for EC tomorrow.

Pink Tulip:       and       for you for Saturday.

Holly:  Good luck to you.

Lorsm:       to you.  Take time out to recover.

roxychick:  I've found pg announcements and births hard at times as well.


----------



## bron11

Pink Tulip - thinking of you, all best for sat.

Hope everyone else ok, brill news about fertilisation Glittergirl - all best for ET, to you also Shem

Lorsm - look after yourself

Seen my Gp today, she is supporting my request to have a second opinion about future treatment but as this will have to take place with Royal I don't see any doc doing further tests to see if there is anything we can do to improve chances of implantation next time round.  
Regarding list for NHS, she has tried for last week to get confirmation as to where I am within Northern Board but no one has returned her calls, just like they never replied to my Letter!  She is under the impression that policy of moving up and down the list had stopped last year - different info so confusing.

She has adviced if they cannot guarantee treatment before I am kicked off list at 40, to write to Northern Board stating ruling under European leg. of right to treatment within a timely period.  Gave me name of person to write to which was nice.  To request right to have funding transfered to accommodate treatment - not sure how this would work considering Royal only hospital we have for fertility treatment in NI.  

Anyhow hope everone doing ok. BRON


----------



## Cate1976

I'm frustrated at the fact that DH and I were told by Dr Williamson that Western Board fund 7 cycles a month.  This was at our review 20th February, letters had already been sent out for March so she thought we'd get ours in July.  Not so.  Last time I phoned RFC (June and letetrs had already been sent out to people for tx in July) we were no 7 and told wait was 1-3 months.  I know my letter will come when I reach top of list but am thinking that if it doesn't come in August/September that RFC will do things so that nothing is happening during Christmas/New Year, thinking more 7 week scan if tx is succesful.  Am quite keen to give family one big Christmas or New Year announcement.  Also if tx doesn't work, I'll want to have recovered before Christmas.


----------



## qnu

hi all 
i haven't been on much for the last couple of days so good to catch up
Glitter girl congrats on all those embies well done, i'm delighted for you   
Pink tulip - i'm thinking of you for your op on sat 
shem- good luck for ec- try to elax, the drugs are great and the nurses are very good. just sleep loads aftewards. 
lorsm-so sorry you got bad news 
weeza and crazy kate i don't know if i said but if your're findig the jabs hard work my mum had a great idea of using a cold pack from the freezer to numb the area before hand - it worked a treat.
hope you had a nice weekend even though the weather was rubbish - went to see mamma mia with a friend, it was brill ( i have a not so secret crush on pierce brosnan!!!).  
just had a general rest up.
     9 days til test!!      
talk soon
nuala


----------



## weeza82

Morning girls,

Shem, again, good luck for today     

GG, lol at you not able to eat your dinner because of the mint aero   I would love to see the piece you submitted to the Democrat! The Craigavon leaders don't have my contact details so no journalists were in contact with me, but I would love to see the piece! Anywhere round Craigavon that sells the Newry papers? 

Lorsm, so sorry to hear about your last IUI  

PT, you were just right to take to your bed and have a bit of "me" time, you must be exhausted on top of everything else after organising your work meeting!    you are so brave and we are all here for you    

Crazykate, how are you keeping?    yes I have been jabbing for a week now, all ok apart from yesterday which now looks like a paintballing bruise   , so nasty, I have totally cocked that one up    but I have been using the ice pack as well, which really does help!

Roxy, sorry to hear you are feeling down and hope you enjoyed a nice dinner last night. 

Nuala, hope you are doing ok on the 2ww   

Morning to everyone else!


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.  No news here but just popped on to say Good Morning!!


----------



## pink tulip

Morning ladies,

Oooooohhh Weeza, that paintballing bruise sounds nasty. I think Arnica is supposed to be good for prevention of bruises?? I'm sure you can cope anyway as long as you get the desired outcome 

Shem - thinking of you for your EC.

Nuala- the time seems to be passing quite quickly for your   Hopefully you feel that too.

I had such a vivid dream last night that I was pregnant and breaking the news to my friends. When I woke up I had to readjust myself to reality


----------



## galaxy girl

Hi got a call from Origin which said my AMH was normal and i should have a normal amount of drugs - but that's what happened last time and i over stimulated!! I asked would anything change and then asked for another chat with the doctor - but they are now taking it back to their clinical meeting. Feeling stressed. was all built up ( AND work organised) round taking time off in Oct and now it may be Nov. AAARRRGGGHHH


----------



## emak

Morning girls
Galaxy girl thats great news that your AMH was normal but not so great that your tx maybe postponed for a month,theres always something to try our patience 
PT im lovin your dream !! Maybe its a sign  Good luck for Saturday ,you poor wee thing ,we are all here for you    
Nuala glad you enjoyed Mama mia ,dh got a lend of the dvd last night(fake copy) but the quality was sooooooooooo bad you couldnt watch it , now i remember why we dont buy fakes cause they are [email protected]!! How are you finding  
Cate you are bound to be starting tx v soon ,maybe you may recieve your letter of offer in a few weeks,hope so cause if you move up then so should i.
Bron good luck with taking on the big boys ,keep us posted on how you get on.
Lorsm sorry to read about your BFN   you are not alone when you say IVF scares the hell out if ya,me too but im telling ya since i joined FF my fears are subsiding as listening to all the other girls experiences has defo calmed me down a bit,suppose i was scared cause i didnt understand the whole process but my knowledge into the world of tx is now VAST   
Shem good luck for EC today     
I had a georgeous meal out last night with DH and MIL but was v naughty and had a dessert mint/choc chip cheesecake   it was soooooooooooo yummy,you know what i dont even feel bad about eating it ,its been so long since i eat out i said feck the diet tonight!!! Think im gonna head into town later with the hubbie........dont know why though im totally skint 
Catch up with ye all later
Emma  xx


----------



## glitter girl

Shem, all the best for e.c.

P.T, I am a big believer that dreams come true, and I'm sure that your's will, so hang on in there.

Weeza, no more indulgence in mint aero for me! Im not sure where to buy Newry Democrat as its not in my local shops, but Im 

sure it will be good reading.

Cate, hope you get your letter very soon, the waiting is the worst.

For those of you that have done ivf/icsi, just wanted to ask a wee question. I know i have read that it is normal to have 

cramping for a few days after e.c. I have been really sore since tuesday morning, last night was a bit scary as I literally couldnt 

move with the pain. Went to bed with a hot water bottle, and this morning its eased off a good bit, but I can still feel the pain 

niggling every so often. Does anyone know how long I can expect this to last? I'm sure this is normal, but just wanted to ask 

others.

Many thanks..


----------



## Trishy

GG - I hope you start to feel better soon.  I was very lucky with no pain at all after EC but I have heard plenty of girls saying it goes away after a few days so hang in there.

Regarding dreams DH had a dream the other night that I had quintuplets!!     He said one of them died though and we ended up with 3 boys and one girl!  How sad and scarey!  He is obviously thinking about these things even when I think he's not!  In fact I was chuffed the other day when I found his diary and he had taken the time to write in my appointments and the words 'injections start', then 'eggs' (as in EC) then 'implant' (as in ET) a few days later.  Doesn't sound much I know but this is a man who never uses a diary and never talks about treatment so I was all pleased he was listening to me after all!!


----------



## galaxy girl

GG I think everyone feels different after EC. The thing to watch out for is OHS. I'm sure your drinking loads of water to flush out the ovaries - if so keep going . If  its still really sore i would phone RVH to get their advice. I know i was given pain killers after mine and used them for the first 2 days so didn't feel too bad, apart from wiped out and drugged up!

Emma - my treatment won't be postponed ( I hope!) it's just that they were talking about doing the short protocol which has a much quicker time scale than the long one and now it's back to the treatment i had before - which scares me cause i really want to know that i can have a fresh cycle this time and not a frozen one - only 3 of my 9 embies survived the thaw and the odds are lower for a frozen cycle - I want one fresh one at least! This will be our last private go. Following that we will prob have to wait at least 2 years for our NHS one.


----------



## EmerG

GG I would phone the RFC just to be sure, I had my EC on a Monday and when the pain hadn't gotten any better by the Wednesday (in fact I think it was a bit worse), I phoned them and they told me to come in for a scan and blood tests that morning. I had mild OHSS, Dr said it wasn't serious enough to think about admitting me that day but that my ET the next day might have to be cancelled and the embryos frozen if it had gotten any worse by the next day. So I cried my eyes out on the Wednesday night and when I went in on the Thursday Dr Williamson said my bloods were ok and we could go ahead and that the OHSS would start to calm down within a few days, which it did. Anyway, sorry, I'm not trying to scare you but I think phoning them might be a good idea just to keep yourself right, the nurse that I spoke to on the phone when I called said that by 2 days after EC the pain should have been able to be managed by painkillers so that was why they told me to come in for the scan etc.


----------



## glitter girl

Thanks girls,

I really dont feel as much pain now that I have taken a few pain killers, it has eased off immensely. If it is still niggling when I go 

to Origin tomorrow for E.T, I will mention it to them, just in case.

Thanks again.


----------



## qnu

hey there everyone

thanks for all the lovely thoughts and questions about how things are going. one week done so this time next week it'll be a matter of hours til test time, i don't want to do it  aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!    

finding myself very very tired and am constantly attached to a hot water bottle, which my husband has taken as his job to refill - result.
some pain from time to time but if it gets bad i have soluble paracetomol and i take one instead of two.

found out yesterday that i should have stopped taking my blood pressure tablets, i have apt with my gp today. i'm really quite miffed cos i mentioned them at ec and et and no one passed any remarks and of course their was no input from my 'private' consultant because, surprise , surprise, she wasn't there and she probably wouldn't recognise me as she only saw me in nov to organise her fee!
sorry i'm ranting cos i'm frightened that we've worked so hard and been so lucky to get this far and i've been doing my best for 2ww, imagine if taking those tabs has affected our chances.  

am i wrong in thinking that we should at least expect our absent consultants to read over our notes and be up to date with their patients or is it the way it looks and they don't give a s**t about us as long as they get their money. i'm just lucky my hubby knows about medication and was able to calm me down. its so unfair.

i was reading up on the side effects of cyclogest, the pessary we take during 2ww and i must say i'm so relieved to read that almost everyone gets an unexplainable anger when taking them. i had got really scared cos i was ready for irrational thoughts and behaviour (i've got used to that after 2 years 0n clomid etc)  but i really get sooooooooo angry, i really thought i was going off my hubby, nothing he did was right, its been horrible. but after reading about everyone else i am going to keep everything s light hearted as i can, i have watched loads of comedy shows and movies, i have stopped reading my rather serious book and got a funny one instead. so far its working.

i've just found a cd of a fortune teller reading i went for at beginning of june with my friend and its cheered my up cos all the woman went on about were 2 daughters and buying a new house. she saw me pregnant before end sept (i'm testing 21st aug)!! and a funny thing was i thought she was mad about the house thing but a few weeks ago we decided to look at moving back to belfast and have viewed 6 houses already.

i think i'm really losing my marbles 

ah well

see y'all later and pray for my poor hubby 

thanks

nuala


----------



## holly01

thinking about u shem,my god this time 2mara i will have my e/c over...me fandango will have been on display..hada get the oul lawn mower out this am(tmi) 
question...i have a hair appointment at 5.45 2morrow evening,do u think i should cancel or would i be feeling up to it??having a cut and blowdry and possible foils??made the appointment last week thinking e/c was on wed ye see


----------



## EmerG

Its hard to know Holly, a lot of people seem to be fine after EC but to be honest I wasn't fit to go too far! But you could be absolutely fine. Good luck for tomorrow anyway x


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Folks

Roxy Sorry your feeling so down  but a big  to your DH taking you out hope it cheered you up 

Lorsm Sorry news indeed take care of yourself  

Nuala    2ww thinking of you girl 

Galaxy Great news that your AMH is normal but i can understand your worries using your frozen embies. Do they ultimately make the decision or can you speak to them about how you would like to proceed?

Holly Good luck with EC  

Glitter So glad to hear you are feeling better and the pain has eased for you   for ET

Trishy Its lovely you feel so supported by your DH they may be the quieter breed but they still think of us all the time 

I`m off to attend DP aunt`s funeral in Manchester so won`t be on-line til after the weekend so everyone have a good one!!

Yella


----------



## shem

Hi girlsEC went well today I got 15 eggs Im really pleased last time I got 7. Feelin a bit groggy so taking it easy have slept for about 4 hours and feel like I could sleep more. Just  now they fertilize.Holly good luck for EC tomorrow  I don't know about your hair app It depends how you feel but maybe you should rescheduleGlitter Girl best of luck for ET and hope you start to feel better Will catch up on more personals later going to lie down for another while. Shem xx


----------



## yellazippy

Shem Thats great news 15     you get good fertilization and good luck for ET

Look forward to good news on that front when i get back  

Put your feet up and relax you deserve it


----------



## Trishy

Shem that's brilliant news well done.    

Anyone tried to phone the RFC today about where they are on the waiting list?  I can't get through all day.  It just rings off then goes to a message saying the call cannot be taken at present and to call again later.  Bummer!


----------



## weeza82

Shem brilliant news, rest easy tonight!        for fertilisation

Holly hugest good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you


----------



## sara1

Hi Everyone,

Shem - what good news!  ing that everything will go well 4 u both

Holly and GG - good luck

PT - thinking of you.  ing everything will be fine on Saturday.  

Regards,
Sara


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi girls

its great to hear eveyones news hope you all get   at the end of it all.

i had an appointment with dr traub today for a internal scan and he says everything looks really well that we can go ahead and start the nasal spray so they are sending a scheduela out in the post and i have my pre treatment appointment on the 1st september and nurse said today EC will prob be 8th October it seems so real now that in few months i could be pregnant.


----------



## holly01

Thanks so much ladies for ure kind wishes,i appreciate them all,as i havnt hear a cheep from any of my family members all week  ok they dont know what to say but c'mon avoid me completly!  
well if i do get PG they can take a run and jump they aint seein our L/O     joke!!!
i aint bothered i have DH,well if he wud ever get home~(farmers )i wanted to go out 4 something to eat..cant be bothered cooking my 2ww cud turn in2 a 3ww     no cooking,cleaning etc!!


----------



## bron11

Hi 
Can you girls advice please, my AF late, now on my 30th day, normally it is only 24 - 28 days.  Had period 4 days after testing for prg after cycle so I assumed next one would come on time.  No not preg did test to check (mad I know).  Any suggestions, has this happened to anyone else.

Hope all well, have to go so not had chance to catch up on thread.  4th wedding anv today cooking a meal for my hubby who has forgot.  Making him feel guilty with hot bath, wine candles, pressie - Men!

Bron


----------



## Shellyj

Bron, happy anniversary!! Periods may be irregular after tx , dont worry, it will arrive at some point. Happened to me on a few occasions!
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## emak

Hi girls ,just a wee quickie before i go to bed.
Bron Happy Anniversary.Did your DH enjoy his meal and other "treats"? 
Holly good luck for tomorrow Mrs  
Angie looks like things are really starting to happen for you  
Shem WOW *15* eggs ,hope u are feeling ok.  that your wee eggs do well overnight.
Trishy bet u were well pleased to see that ur DH IS paying attention after all.........men they never cease to amaze me!!
I have only got 1 more day left of my hols  cant believe how quickly it has gone in ,didnt even get away for a few nights but seemed to be busy doing something all the time ,i never got bored.Im really not looking forward to the alarm going at 5.20 am Friday its gonna kill me i think that the earliest i have got up in the past 2 weeks was 9  ,i better head to bed about 7 pm  
Wezza hows the tx going? Is it the sprays ur on at the moment?
PT thinking of you      
Galaxy Girl thank god ur treatment isnt being postponed  I have read on some of the other boards about short/long protocol but im pretty clueless ,is it usually the long one used in the rfc 
Right im off to bed good luck to all of yous having ec/et this week  
Emma xx


----------



## weeza82

MOrning Girls, 

Holly and GG, hugest good luck and pma to you both today for EC and ET, will be thinking of you both      

Shem hope you had a restful evening and   for the phonecall today!

Bron happy anniversary!!!

Emma, poor you having to get up at 5.20am    but just think in another few weeks you will have a new job that may not require such an early rise    

Angie baby, glad to hear your appt went well and it's all systems go!   

Galaxygirl, really gald to hear your tx won't be postponed!

Trishy, it's nice to know you DH has your back  

Loopy did you do the ironing yesterday> If so, do you want to come and do mine?  

PT, hope you are ok    I keep meaning to go and get some arnica but I keep forgetting  

Morning to everyone else  

   so cross I missed the thunder and lightning at home yesterday around 5pm. I was on my way home and thought at one point I was going to get stranded in the flash floods near our house    it was fierce!!! 

Question: does anyone else get their shopping delivered? I do and I thik it is the best invention known to womankind, but my SILs think I am the laziest hallion ever to have graced the earth   Suckers don't know what they are missing   

PS Emma, I am jabbing away! Paintballing-type bruise is now an attractive shade of yellowy purple, DH is so turned on by me......


----------



## lia.g

Weeza

Thanks for your invite to this thread.  Only found the web site a few days ago.  Have been reading but was too nervous to post  

Like I said in the other thread I'm attending the RFC for tx privately with Dr McFaul.  Started tx in June and had ec on 5th August.  Got 26 eggs!      EC was carried out by Proff McClure who told me straight away that they could not go ahead with et on 8th due to high risk of OHSS.  I was absolutely gutted, even though I had suspected    I'd had two scans during injections which showed high numbers of follicles so they reduced my dose right down and I'd had a lot of swelling in my abdomen.

Was very sore after ec for about 3-4 days.  Very sharp pains, trapped wind and looked about 5 mths preg    None of my trousers would even look on me!  Feeling much better now and going back to work on Monday.  Work in Belfast so have an hours drive each morning  

Anyway, we got great news from the embryologist - 21 eggs fertilised so they've frozen all 21.  Have a review with Dr McFaul on 26th August (even though we'd been told the day of ec that it would be the following week)  to discuss the next step.  The nurses have told me that they usually like you to have had to afs before they transfer them back.  Haven't really been told much else so if anyone has any tips on what to expect?

Feel a bit in limbo now.  Just want to get on.  I'm very impatient  

Anyway, enough about me.  Will take me a while to catch up with where everyone else is in terms of their tx.  Are you just starting yours?  I wish you all the best with it.

Lia


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.  Hope I can help....

Bron - don't worry about your AF.  Mine arrived 4 days after BFN also then the next one took 48 days to come!  But the next one after that arrived last week and it was back down to 30 days so please don't worry as it is totally normal.  It does make sense that they want you to wait 3 cycles between treatments as your body obviously needs to settle down.  I am now waiting to start again hopefully within next 2 AFs if the waiting list moves!

Lia - I was in the same boat as you.  I also got 26 eggs collected although they never reduced my drugs despite me complaining of sore sides and the scans showing lots of folicles! Anyway on day of EC I was also told I would need to stop and ET could not go ahead.  EC was on 5th February and I was allowed to start the FET drugs on 7th April and after spray and HRT tablets for a few weeks ET then went ahead.  Even though I got a BFN I was happy enough to stop and not run the risk of OHSS.

I understand how hard it is to accept nearly reaching your goal of ET but at least you have a huge number of eggs to try over and over again and the success rates for FET are very good.  Better to be at your healthiest then go ahead with ET and become very ill. Hang in there - it won't be too long before you can start again. xx


----------



## shem

Morning girlsJust made the dreaded phonecall 8 eggs have fertilzed  so it's back tomorrow for ET at 1.30. The embryologist first of all told me ET would be sunday which I thought was a bit strange then she rang back a few minutes later and said she had made a mistake it was friday, just hoping they continue to develop well. Going to get my breakfast now as I couldn't eat till I made the phonecall.Thinking of you Holly and GG Catch up with you all later. xx


----------



## lia.g

Trishy - thanks, its good to hear from someone who has experienced the same thing.  I do understand its for the best to postpone ET and I suppose the time will fly in.  How long do you have to take the spray and tablets for before FET?    Sorry to hear it didn't work first time for you and    that next time is successful.

Loopy - thanks for your welcome to the thread.  The OHSS has begun to settle and I can now fit back into my clothes!  Could probably be back at work but decided to give myself till Monday to recover fully.  I realise I'm extremely lucky to have so many frosties.  It was beyond my wildest dreams  

Its great to be able to share this experience with other people who actually understand.

Lia x


----------



## weeza82

Shem, great news on the fertilised 8!!!! Hope you can relax till ET tomorrow now     

Morning Trishy and Loopy!!! Good luck for your wee sis Loopy!


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Lia

I am hoping it works for me too but trying to be realistic that it may take 3 or 4 times.  I am not being negative in any way but know I would lose the plot if I put all my hope into the next round and it was BFN.  But then again maybe you all think I have lost the plot already!!  

- I started the spray on 7th April (4 times a day)
- then started HRT tablets (while still taking spray) on 22nd April 
- then stopped spray on 5th May and started using pessaries (still on HRT)
- then ET was on 7th May (still carry on with HRT and pessaries until test day)
- then test on 20th May

Hope that helps give you a rough idea.  Exactly a month from starting spray to ET so not too bad at all compared to fresh cycle.  I just found it hard having to start all over again without ever having got to do a test the first time round.  But heh IF sucks!! You have to look on the bright side even when you are being kicked in the teeth!

Good luck for your FET but in the meantime try to do something to take your mind off the wait.  Hard I know but it does help! I tried exercise!


Morning Mad Weeza!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning Trishy    no songs today, just usual randomness with a hint of hormones


----------



## Trishy

How is the stabbing going?  I am sure you are doing great.


----------



## holly01

we are back,we had 5!
a wee bit deflated    
shem if u had 14 and 8 fertilised panicking now if none of ours fertilse 
i know everyone is different and the doc and nurses said 5 was grt blah blah blah but.............................
nothing we can do anyways till we hear the outcome tomorrow  


Shem best wishes for e/t tomorrow,what time do you go up?the staff are really grt in rfc thankfully i was a wee bit scared but they were so kind,does make ye a wee bit uneasy when they are all gawking at ye plus the student nurse :- [
Like Trishy says i am also trying to be realistic as it normally takes a few goes b4 ye get PG so sorta trying to remain quite chilled and not see the bigger picture
Hi to everyone else,thinking of u all


----------



## holly01

Sorri shem forgot to say 8 is fantastic,congrats
sorri about the 'me' post earlier


----------



## weeza82

Holly no point panicking 5 is still 5  just concentrate on fertilisation and getting those embies back in


----------



## glitter girl

My last post has disappeared?

Will start again...

Shem, 8 fertilised is great, fingers crossed for you hun.

Holly, 5 is great, it is definitely quality and not quantity, so chin up girl!

E.T went really well today, i hardly felt a thing. Anyhow they put back in two grade 2 embryos, I am delighted with that. The 

rest were not good enough for freezing but tbh I wasnt expecting them to be. Just a waiting game now, test date is now 

28/8/08, so roll on.....

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## lia.g

Thanks Trishy

Really good to know that FET only takes about a month from start to finish.  Hospital hasn't really told me anything.  Bit disappointed that I'm not getting to see Dr McFaul until 26th after the nurses telling me it would be this week, but then I shouldn't really be surprised.

You're right about finding something to occupy me until FET.  I'm not really an exercise fan though.  Have a cross trainer in the spare room that just gathers dust      Do have a few things to look forward to.  My lil bro and his wife had their 1st baby, Euan in June.  They live in Aberdeen so I haven't seen him yet but they're coming home for a week at the end of the month so that'll be good. 

Then we're off to Tenerife on 23rd Sept to visit friends who run a tapas bar out there.  So I guess I shouldn't complain  

Loopy - thanks I know I shouldn't feel guilty about being off work but sometimes I can't help it.  Have to say that everyones been brilliant though.  Maybe because theres already been two girls before me to have IVF and they were both off quite a bit.  One of them had 8 attempts over 10 years - had two frosties left and decided this would be her last attempt.  Had even started looking into adoption, but thankfully it worked and she now has a beautiful one year old baby girl.  Miracles really do happen    Just shows we shouldn't give up!

Great news about you lil sis by the way

Lia x


----------



## emak

Hi Girls
I have also just done a post and its disappeared was just finishing it aswell  
Glitter Girl im glad ET went well for you,so its a waiting game now 
Holly try not and be too disappointed with 5 eggs as Loopy has said its all about the quality not quantity   that your wee eggs do well overnight.   
Lia welcome to FF ,its a great place to share our "wisdom" and to support each other,family and friends are ok but unless you suffer from IF you really cant have a clue as to how much it effects a person ,at least on ere we can all share our feelings without feeling like we are doing peoples heads in as we are all going through it.
Loopy your sis must be delighted with her grades .What is she going to study?I think she will be havin MAJOR celebrations tonite.
Shem congrats on the brill fertilisation .Good luck for tomorrow.   
Wezza im also guilty of getting my shopping done for me and delivered  Why not thats what i say!!! Anything for an easy life 
Chat later
Emma


----------



## weeza82

GG glad ET went well and hope you can chill for the next 2 weeks     

Loopy, congrats to your wee sis! What is she going on to Jordanstown for? (I went there and loved every minute!) Bet she is hitting the town for a big party tonight!

Emma, isn't the delivery the best thing!!!


----------



## lia.g

Thanks Emma

Only found the web site a few days ago and have already found it a great source of "wisdom" as you put it and support  

My family and friends have been brilliant, but you're right that only people who've experienced IF can really understand it.  I swear my friends think I need counselling sometimes  

I see you're on the wl for tx.  Hope its not to long for you  

Lia x


----------



## shem

Holly try not to worry 5 is good and as the other girls said it's quality not quantity you get good fertilization  my ET is 1.30Glitter Girl best of luck now for  your wee embies stickIorsm sorry to read about your BFN IVF is scary but it'll be worth it in the end and I totally believe it makes you strongerNuala thinking of you on Galaxy Girl glad to hear your tx won't be postponed   you get going soonAngie it's great your finally getting started tx Weeza how's your jabs going? what stage are you at?Loopy fantastic news on your wee sis resultsPT hope your holding up Hi Lia hope you don't have to wait too long for FET feeling ok have a bit of pain mostly trapped wind drinking plenty of water and watching dvd's to keep myself occupiedHope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## lia.g

Thanks Shem, hopefully the time will fly in.

Glad you're feeling ok after ec.  The trapped wind is a nightmare and I had awful heart burn, but maybe that was just due to too much spicy food  

Good luck with et tomorrow  

Lia x


----------



## shem

Thanks Lia Im well used to heartburn I get it all the time even when Im not eating spicy foods! The trapped wind is a pain but thankful Im not in too much pain. xx


----------



## pink tulip

Just a quickie girls to let you know that I am thinking about you girls on tx at the moment...
Shem - you should be thrilled with that fertilisation rate...great news!
GG - How exciting for you to be PUPO!!!      I so want this to work for you xx
Sorry, i'm not really up to speed with all the other personals as have just been dipping and out briefly.

I took today off as annual leave and DH and I went to Portstewart for a lovely long walk on the strand followed by tea at the Ramore Wine Bar. Yum! I am feeling sooooo fat - but I don't care   

I'm into the Ulster Clinic tomorrow, for my surgery, am so I'll be off the radar for a few days 

Bye for now xx


----------



## Fionab

Angie baby, good luck for starting spray

Holly, 5 eggs is really good.  Good luck for fertilisation overnight.  Just make sure and rest tonight, you may feel ok but it does take a lot out of you.

Bron, happy anniversary

Weeza, when is your first scan?

Lia, 21 fertilised out of 26 eggs is really good.

Shem, 8 embryos is really good.  Good luck for tomorrow. 

Glitter girl, glad ET went well.  Good luck for 2ww.   You asked about pains, unfortunately you can have some throughout the entire 2ww, some EC are worse than others.

Galaxy girl, hope you get started soon

Nuala, the 2ww will drive you mad with different emotions, so good luck for testing. 

Pink tulip, good luck for your surgery tomorrow 

I haven't been on in a while as I'm just trying to let it sink in.  You see so many negative pregnancy tests that in one way, you never expect to get a positive result.
Fiona


----------



## emak

Pink Tulip          
Thinking of u hun.You do right to take the day off and spend it relaxing with DH .Did the rain manage to keep away for you?? Good luck for the op.Take Care
Emma    xxxx


----------



## glitter girl

P.T, Thankyou, that means a lot to me. Hope everything goes well for you.

Weeza, hows the treatment going for you so far?

Trishy, Ive had my fair share of pains so far, hope thats the end of them, having said that I know it could have been a lot worse 

if ET had been postponed, I would have been gutted, so I am grateful.  Looking foward to relaxing And chilling out these next  

few weeks, I'm really milking it with D.P, he bought me some lovely food and treats from M+S, bless him,he really is trying his 

best.

Holly and Shem, thinking of you both xx

V.quiet on here tonight, where is everyone


----------



## sara1

PT - I luv Ramore - did u have a dessert - try Summer Berry Cheesecake it's delicious!  Thinking of u for this weekend.  Hope everything goes well.  

Good Luck everyone wherever u are in your treatment.  Haven't posted 4 a few days as I am busy decorating a wedding cake for next Wednesday.  Nearly finished - just the grooms cake to do now.  Feeling really tired now coz I have been working all week and doing cakes at night (my hobby I took up to help me relax )

Regards,
Sara


----------



## Cate1976

Shem:  Hope ET goes well tomorrow.

Holly:  Hope your eggs fertilise  

Bron:  Hope you had a good anniversary.

Glitter Girl:   that you get BFP in 2 weeks time.

Lia:  Welcome to the thread.  Sorry to hear that your ET couldn't go ahead.   that you get better sooon and that FET is soon as well.

Pink Tulip:   and   for you.  Hope surgery goes well.

Loopy:  Congrats to your sister, that's good grades.  What is she going to be studying?

Angie:  Glad you're starting tx, hope it goes well and results in BFP.

News from me, my little sister had her baby boy at 4.45 this afternoon, don't know weight or name yet.  Will post details here when I get them.  Am really pleased to have a Nephew.


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, 

PT I will be thinking of you over the weekend       and hoping that your surgery goes well. Glad you had a nice relaxing day in Portstewart and yum, I love Ramore!!! Big  

Cate, lovely news about your sister, hope they are both doing well!

Holly,    for fertilisation today, how were you last night? 

GG you are just right to milk it all from DP    I love M&S treats!!

Sara, you decorate cakes as a hobby? Anyone I know doing that, does it full time!!! Have you been doing it for long? Oooh, I would love to see a pic!

Shem how are you today? 

Fiona,    it must be so surreal for you!!! So delighted! When is your first scan? 

Morning to everyone else!!  

Well, a few were asking how my Tx is going..... I am still D/R and the jabbing hasn't been too bad apart from Tuesday when I seem to have collapsed a blood vessel and have a paintballing type bruise on my sstomach    AF is here today and I am doped up on painkillers   First scan is Tuesday at 8am    in Origin! Such a time!!!  Side effects wise, I am really tired in the evenings and have been going to bed early. I am also very emotional and can cry at anything, much to DH's despair    

I just want to remember those who lost their lives and were injured 10 years ago today in Omagh


----------



## lia.g

Morning everyone!

Shem - Good luck with ET    

Fiona - thanks, I realise I'm extremely lucky to have so many frosties      I see you got a positive result.    Big congratulations!!

Cate - thanks for your welcome.  Was disappointed that et was postponed but understand it was for the best and am feeling much better already.  Lovely news about your new nephew    Its lovely being an auntie.  My lil bro and his wife had their 1st baby, Euan in June.

Weeza - You're just right to get an early night if you need one.  I found the D/R the worst part in terms of my emotions.  Felt exactly like you did.  The slightest little thing would turn me into a blubbering wreck.  My DH thought I was mad  

Hi to everyone else!  Glad to see you all love the Ramore.  Its kinda my local as my DH is from Portrush and we don't live too far.  Eat there all the time which isn't exactly good for the waist line  

Lia x


----------



## qnu

hi all
pt- will be thinking of you for your op, think positive cos you can then move forward with your IF treatment - one hurdle at a time.

Holly -  good luck with your fertilisation. I got 3 follicles and 2 fertilised so i got just enough, keep thinking good thoughts about your little follies. thinking of you.

GG - M&S treats eh? you've just given me an idea for the weekend, any excuse for some comfort food. If you like seafood have you tried their Honduran king prawns - OMG yum!!!!

Shem - how are you doing today

Fiona - soo excited for you, has it started to sink in yet?

weeza - hope you're not impailing yourself too much.

lia - sorry you're being delayed, fingers crossed you get started soon

Lorsm - sorry about your bfn, spoil yourself and i'll be thinking of you. this time next week i'll know if mine worked too. so scared.

Well ladies i hope fri morn finds you looking forward to the weekend. we were out on the 'maid of antrim' boat las night and it was lovely, about 40 of us, the craic was great and we sailed around lough neagh for a couple of hours- bar on board and tea and 'samitches'(as the captain called them), there was a diddly dee band and it was a lovely night. must say although it is hard making excuses for not having a drink when everyone else is, i really don't miss it, which is great. and when i look at my poor hubby's face trying to get up for work this morning, i am feeling a bit smug about my lack of overhang!!

I had mentioned a couple of days ago about having t go to gp as i should've stopped taking my blood pressure tabs, i was up to high do, anyway she just changed to another type but did say that rfc should have picked up on it and was disappointed. only drawback is she says these ones will make me tired!!!ahhhhhhh. i'll be averaging 1 hour awake a day!

now have only sat, sun, mon, tues,wed to go then THURS is TEST DAY. funfunfun

talk soon

have a great weekend

nuala


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls!

Good luck PT for the op.  I really hope all goes well for you  

Weeza - glad stabbing is going as well as can be expected!  It's not fun but as long as you are coping then that means you are doing great!  BTW just want to echo your thoughts for Omagh.  I watched a programme about the victims the other night following them round RVH and it was very sad.

Well I have now been trying for 3 days to get through to the waiting list enquiries phone line at RFC and it is still telling me my call cannot be taken at present and to try again later!  AAAGGGHHH!  Anyone else having trouble getting through?


----------



## weeza82

Trishy I watched that program as well and cried for the entire duration


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - the girl who lost her sight was so brave.  I cried when her Dad was watching her play at the White House and he had such a look of pride on his face. There is supposed to be a follow up programme about them all ten years on.  Do you know when it's on?  I would like to see it.

I am so thick   - I was choosing option 4 instead of option 3 on the phone system.  Got through but now they are having computer problems so will phone me back!! Typical!


----------



## lia.g

Nuala

Thanks, hopefully we'll get started with FET soon.  I see you had ec the day before me so we would have been due to test around the same time had my treatment not been postponed.     your dreams come true on Thursday   

Lia x


----------



## glitter girl

Morning ladies,

Qnu, dont like seafood but i have to say m+s food is soooooooo divine. Im exactly 1 week behind you, bet you will be glad to finally  
see the finishing line on thursday? Im so bored already, dont know how I will make it to thursday week. Best of luck to you xx.

Weeza, I can totally sympathise with you. When I took AF during treatment, it really wasnt nice, I know I sounded like a whailing 

banshee most of the time. I was convinced no one liked me and really let the most simplest of things get to me, it does pass, so hang 

on in there.

Trishy, glad you got through to RFC, they can be a nightmare I know. I only saw the Omagh scenes on the news last night, and that 

was enough to start me balling me eyes out, it really is so awful.

Lia, welcome to the thread xx

Shem, all the best for today, it will be over before you know it.

Holly, how are you feeling hun? Best of luck.

Cate, wow, a little nephew, thats so nice.

Finally, P.T, I know you wont be on here today, but im thinking of you.

Sorry if I have left someone out, its not intentional.


----------



## holly01

mornin ladies thanks so much for all the positive vibes,they def worked we have 100% fertiliisation   so relieved another hurdle over   so   now til we get them on board on sunday.......

Ladies on the 2ww wait i am soo thinkin of ye all,not long now til test day 4 some of ye    

i want to also echo the    for the omagh community,i cant believe its 10yrs,Cate loved ure poem in the paper.

at least the sun is out 2day,i have taken a fit of cleaning and washing all am,weeza ye asked how i was yday.I was totally normal( )we ahd our lunch on way home and then i went and had me hair done,i wasnt even tired last nite so i thought i was bound to suffer today but i am grand thankfully.i think it may because it didnt take long as i only had 5  
wend again ladies , nxt week is my last of me 3 wk hols but i am taking one week on sick till 2ww is over.............
anything nice planned for wend anyone??


----------



## Trishy

Well guess what....I am now no 1 on the NHS list!!  Yippeee!     That only took 3 years and 1 week!! I will get my letter soon and should be starting in Sept cycle which means I will start drugs around 25th September!

OK - this gets confusing!  Professor McClure lied to me!  Basically as you all know if there are 5 or more eggs in the freezer then you are only entitled to FET through NHS which is worth a lot less than full ISCI.  So I have 7 eggs in the freezer at the minute and Prof McClure told me to go private for one round of FET leaving only 3 eggs in the freezer so if I get a BFN then I am entitled to the full ICSI on the NHS.  He said I could be held at the top of the NHS list while this happens.

So...I am no 1 on the NHS and no 3 on the FET list meaning I have reached the top of the NHS list first.  I asked the nurse to put me on hold and she said that I cannot be held at the top of the NHS list unless there is a medical reason or I have already started private treatment.  So it seems I now am going to end up with FET on the NHS and not full ISCI after all.

I am very grateful I am getting another chance now but after 3 years waiting I am very annoyed that I am only allowed FET through the NHS.  I know it's my own fault as we went private the first time so ended up with loads of eggs in the freezer but that's hardly my fault!

Am I being really selfish or do you think I should try talking to McClure to see if he can start my private treatment immediately before I get the NHS letter so that I am entitled to the full ICSI if I get a BFN?

Why is it always so stressful?


----------



## weeza82

YAY Trishy for getting to the top of the list. I can totally see where you are coming from, so ring Dr McClure and ask is there anyway round it to hold your NHS go till you have your private FET.


----------



## Annie70

Quick weigh-in

Am currently on the same time zone as you'all - enjoying the pale Portadown sun. Great to be home again - blubbered when I saw my dad at airport. Unfortunately, had to take some work with me and work some of this weekend but thankfully, the parents have got broadband since my last visit.
So many pages to catch up and have just got through them so apologies to those of you that I've left out.
Pink Tulip - thinking of you tomorrow - hope you get good news afterwards. What a trooper and, look at you, organising work days up to your op.
GG - what a great harvest you had and 2 quality embies hopefully anchoring in. Hope this is your month!
Trishy - what great news, to be no. 1, I mean!
Cate1976 - your minibreak sounded great. Hope you get good news about your cycle sooner rather than later
Holly - 100% fertilisation rate is fantastic. When is ET?
Weeza - so, you're getting into the jabs. I only bruised on the stomach, not on the thighs/arms. Friends visiting me last week told me that the Cohannon is a bit of a culchie place - you did not tell me this!! 
Bron - great that the doc is taking up your case - keep us posted


----------



## weeza82

Hey Annie!!! Yay for being the same time zone! Hope your break has gone well so far. How was the flight? I take it your doc gave the all clear. How is FIL?  

I didn't want to ruin the Cohannon for you, but yes it can be quite culchie  

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Trishy

Heh Annie - welcome home!!  

I laughed when you said the term 'harvested' regarding eggs.  The Canadian bug has got you!  This something I only ever hear on TV.  Like we are a mini farm inside growing our crops!!  Ha Ha!    How did the flight go?  Very tired?  Are your Mum and Dad very happy to see you? Silly question!

Weeza - I phoned to speak to Prof McClure to sort out the waiting list only to be told he is on leave until September and he is the only person who can deal with the waiting list!  How typical is that!  Oh well, I will just wait and see which letter arrives first for which list and take it from there.  I am just so pleased to be starting again!  Hopefully we will both have bumps soon!


----------



## sara1

Hi Everyone,

Trishy - Sorry to hear Prof McClure is on his hols.  Typical just when u need to speak to him.  Can no-one else help you out?

Weeza - I hope u are getting through those awful injections.  I so admire everyone who can cope with it.  It was my needle phobia which stopped me continuing with IVF.    I just couldn't cope with it.  I will post a photo of the cake when it is finished and wedding is over.  Would luv 2 make a business out of my hobby but I can't afford 2 quit the day job because the adoption will be expensive.  But who knows maybe if we get our longed for baby I may start to work from home.

Lia - welcome and I hope u get started ur treatment soon.  Sorry to hear about ur delay.

Cate - Congrats on the arrival of your nephew.  I am sure he will be spoilt rotten by his auntie.  I just adore my niece and nephew.

Holly - Congrats on 100% fertilisation.  So pleased for you both.  Good Luck for Sunday.  Will be  ing for you.  Take lots of rest - don't overdo the housework

Shem - All the best for today

Qnu - Good Luck for test day

Just at home today, trying to do a bit of housework but it is really difficult to get started.  Much easier to sit and read this.   
Must go and get started.  My fridge (only two years old american fridge/freezer) broke down last week with a gas leak and waiting for the manufacturers to ring me with a date to bring us a new one.  If they don't ring soon they will get a piece of my mind.  It is really hard managing without a fridge/freezer and it is starting to smell even though there is nothing in it and I have cleaned it out.
Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?

Remember the Omagh Victims and Families today

Regards
Sara


----------



## crazykate

Hiya girls

Just dropping in to wish everyone everything positive for EC/ET's FETS, or fresh cycles or whatever you may be facing in the next wee while.  

Haven't been posting much recently as I'm really struggling to get my head round this failed cycle.  Have a review appt. in September but I really think I'm gonna leave another go until January.

I am trying to keep up with you all and I think of you all everyday  

Off to Blackpool for a week next week and going to meet up with another FF over there!

Kate


----------



## Annie70

Trishy - yeah, 'harvest' does sound a bit rough, doesn't it?? But, that's what my doc called it. I saw my parents last year when they visited us but hadn't been home for two years. Feels like ages.

Weeza - had a wonderful flight - they just put on direct charter flights from Montreal to Dublin this year so it was only 6 hours for me. Pity it's only on till October though. 

Am off to Rushmere. Trying to find wedding present. Wish my friend had a wedding list - it would make things a lot easier, rather than, "I collect Le Creuset and Denby and..."


----------



## lia.g

Sara - thanks, I'm really glad I joined. Everyones been dead supportive but I think it will take me a while to get my head around who everyone is and what stage they're at. 

Glitter girl, thanks for your welcome and sending you   for your  

Trishy - congrats on reaching the top of the list.  Does seem rather unfair that you only get FET on NHS but I'm sure you're delighted to be starting tx again  

Lia x


----------



## glitter girl

Annie, welcome home, from one fellow Portadown lass to another, even though I live in Lurgan now and Portadown is not very 

well liked, it will always be my home. Hope you have a lovely time.


Trishy, that is awful, I hope RFC can do something to sort it out for you, best of luck.

Sara, just wanted to say hi to you xx

Holly, 100% fertilisation is fantastic, thrilled for you.

Bored out of my head, this doing nothing is starting to get to me, but I know if i overdo things then get a bfn, that I would 

never forgive myself, cant win, eh?

Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## weeza82

Rightio girls, the weekend is upon me and I am signing off!!! Hope you all have a good one.

All our 2wwers, hope you rest easy and enjoy being PUPO!!!!!    

Everyone else, have a good time!

DH is going on another stag do tomorrow so I am planning a girly session with me and the dog  I plan to watch all my girly DVDs in peace (DH usually moans and whines through them) as long as I don't fall asleep at 10pm, like I have done all week 

But anyhoo,


----------



## sara1

Lia - there r so many girls posting that it's hard to get the catch of everyone's situation.  I only found this site a few weeks ago.  Didn't know it existed when I was going through treatment (not that I got very far before giving up)!!!   Wish I had have known about FF cos it is good to chat with people who know what you are going through.

Glittergirl - Hi to you too.  Take it easy and relax.  Let everyone pamper you and do things for you.  ing you will get a good result   

Have a nice weekend
Sara


----------



## EmerG

Hi girls, just catching up on what everyone is up to this week, there is so much going on! All you 2wwers get lots of rest and relaxation this week, you've had a big week! I've lost track of who is testing next but I'm keeping everything crossed for all of ye!

PT good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you xx


----------



## shem

Hi everyonewell back from ET and I have 2 lovely wee embies on board both grade A, 1x7 cell and 1X4 cell plus the other 6 were good enough to freeze I can't believe it! just   now they'll want to stay.Officially on   let the madness begin Holly sooooo delighted for you good luck for your ET Going to catch up now what's been going on with the rest of you ladies chat soon. xx


----------



## glitter girl

Wow Shem,

Thats absolutely fantastic, im sure you are delighted, well done.

Welcome to the madness of waiting, wishing you the very best xx


----------



## Trishy

Great news Shem - congratulations and for you too Glitter Girl (I am going so mad I can't remember who I have congratulated and who I have left out so will say well done to you too anyway!)  

I can't believe how many PUPOs there are at the minute and how close a lot of people are to being PUPO!  It was so quiet for a long time but now everyone is getting their turn which is lovely to see.  However for those who are going stir crazy still waiting please know I am thinking of you too and don't give up hope.  

Can anyone tell me if they have had FET through Origin using eggs that are frozen at the RFC?  I am just wondering for the future incase I manage to get the full ICSI again and end up with eggs to freeze.  I don't really want to go through the RFC again as the waiting is doing my head in and I am not getting any younger!  Has anyone transferred eggs from the RFC to Origin and if so how much extra is it to do that?


----------



## shem

OK up to date now you go away for a while and so much has happenedCate you have a wee nephew how excitingWeeza my first tx I cried all the time this time I was ok good luck for your scan on tue Nuala your half way there I dread to think what I'll be like this time next week Glitter girl I'll be testing the day after you hope wer'e celebrating together  are you taking any time off work?Trishy that's fantastic news top of the list! I totally feel for you about them saying you have to have FET only. I just mentioned it to DH and he says everybody is entitled to one full cycle of tx on the nhs I now Prof Mcclure isn't there but I would def see if you could speak to someone elseAnnie nice your back in n ireland and the lovely weather hope your keeping wellSara that's too bad about your fridge it's something you can't do without I have an american one also I think ther'e greatCrazykate it does take a while to get your head round a BFN but when you do you'll feel more positive and raring to go Lia hope your feeling okEmer glad your well do have a date for your next scan yet?Holly hope your a bit more relaxed now ready for ET PT   all goes well for you tomorrowFiona I bet it's still sinking in your PG I wish you all the best for the coming months Buster haven't heard from you in a while hope your okHope everyone is well. xx


----------



## shem

Trishy I know you can definately transfer frozen embryos to a different clinic but don't know how much it costs.


----------



## Trishy

Shem I have been told he is the only person who can change his own patients positions on the list so have to wait until 1st week September to call again and hopefully by then I have not started NHS try.  It's ironic because even though I went private with him first time I never ever saw him for any scans or EC/ET and I do think it's unacceptable if you are paying big money for personal attention and you don't get any continuity.  Sorry - I'll not even start!  

I have no problem with the treatment through the Royal just the admin and waiting!  If I do end up having to go for FET through NHS first and if I get a BFN then I might just get eggs transferred to Origin and go again very quickly.  It gets to the point where you will pay the extra money  - AND THEY KNOW THAT!!!!!  

That's better - rant over!


----------



## shem

Know what you mean Trishy this cycle of mine was private with Prof Mcclure and I never clapped eyes on him but maybe that has something to do with the fact he's not there. The nurses and dr at the RFC are great but they really need to get the admin sorted it's a disgrace. Fingers crossed you get to speak to him before your letter comes. xx


----------



## sara1

Shem - I am so pleased for you.  ing that everything works out for u both.

Sending u lots of        
Take it easy, put your feet up and just relax (know that's hard to do)


Sara


----------



## bron11

hi all
I dont suppose anyone knows of any endocrinologists in N Ireland that may treat privately and specialise in or have knowledge in infertility?  

Thanks bron


----------



## glitter girl

(I am going so mad I can't remember who I have congratulated and who I have left out so will say well done to you too anyway!)  


Had a wee laugh when I read this Trishy, God love ya, sounds like your head is done in with this whole thing, hope you get sorted soon.

Shem, I work in a school, so am off until last week in august, test date 28 aug, will wait and see what happens. What about you, are you off for the next few weeks? make sure you take it easy!!


----------



## glitter girl

Loopyone,

I cant believe how quickly the " summer " has gone in, so unfair. 13 miles on threadmill is excellent going, well done.  Hope you 

enjoy your wine tonight. Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Cate1976

Holly:  Glad all your eggs fertilised.  Hope ET goes well.  The poem/prayer was written for the people of Omagh who are still suffering.

Shem:   for BFP for you.

Trishy:  Hope you get sorted out.  That does sound really bad.

Pink Tulip:  Hope it goes well for you tomorrow.

Annie:  Glad you've got home, how is your FIL?

Bron:  Any news from you, hope you do get to top of list before next May.

No news from me apart from DH and I were at the memorial service this afternoon.  He knew quite a few of the victims to see and was at 7 of the funerals.  I came close to tears a couple of times, DH looked close a couple of times as well.  It was very moving in places especially the minutes silence, names being read out and seeing the children scattering the petals (there was a screen on the street where the garden is showing what was happening at the obelisk).  Hard to believe it's been 10 years.  DH is watching tv amd I'm online.

I'm definitely not going to chase RFC up unless my letter doesn't come by end September then I will be asking questions.


----------



## emak

Hi all
Hope that you are all enjoying the start of the weekend.Im just home from a long 12hr shift very very tired ,i was off for nearly 2 weeks and it just killed me this morn when the alarm went off.........oh well just another 2 days to get a lie in  
Holly i bet ur feeling a lot better today after u recieved the dreaded phone call congrats and good luck for et    
Shem well done u too ,am i right in thinking grade A is the best and the more cells the better 
Trishy what a nightmare ur having with the rfc ,it seems totally unfair that you should miss out on a full fresh nhs cycle ,if i was you i would be getting on the phone and writing some strongly worded letters..........after all that though i wouldnt have a clue who you would try and contact  maybe that new woman manager that the rfc has!!! 
Cate congrats on becoming an auntie.
Girls im really struggling to keep up with all your tx,s at the moment ,forgive me if ya think im being ignorant ,im not, promise!! me wee head is like a sieve. 
Girls i was offically put under redundancy notice today    it all seems so real now and im proper starting to [email protected] myself as there is NO jobs about ,not unless u wanna work for pennys   its  a good thing that DH has already got a job lined up and starts a few days after we finish up ,so its now for me to find work   
Must go as BB is starting soon ,enjoy the weekend !!!
Emma  xxx


----------



## jooles

at the moment i am going through ovulation induction tx. on thursday i went for a scan and blood tests as normal. Doc explained that he could only see one ovary and that womb lining still very thin.   anyway we were called back on friday were we were told they were abandoning this cycle as there was a cyst on my ovary that was realising oestrogen making the levels very high and that they needed to see if lining of womb would thicken!! anyhoo.....what does this all mean they are waiting until my next period (hopefully)comes again before starting injections again!!! anybody give me any idea what going on!! i have to also add that i only had my period last week!! the first one in 2 years 

thanks everyone

jooles


----------



## buster31

Hi *Shem * still around , thx for checking ,have managed to lose a few posts and didn't have patience to re-try  . Congratulations on your embies girl   so your officially PUPO now and entering the twilight zone. Welcome . How u holding up ?

*Glittergirl* another PUPO, again, congrats on embies   ,time to join the obsessive knicker watchers..such a great sport 

*Holly01* and another congrats, feels good doing this . Hope ur feeling ok after EC took me a few days to get over discomfort. Hope your ET is as easy as mine was, so easy I couldn't believe my embie was actually in.  Bet you try to walk out with your legs crossed, I'm sure we all look like loons after, so hard to believe they're not going to drop out.

*Qnu*how are you holding up to the longest 2 weeks of our lives !

*Trishy* congrats getting to top of list. You were asking about transferring frosties. checked Origins price list and they charge £250 to transfer them out of their clinic so hopefully RVH similar.

*Emak* am I too late to vote for Harley ? v.cool I think. Sorry to hear about redundancy notice , I'm in CSA and our work load has dropped 75% since law change, so we're all waiting to see how it pans out, hoping to get transfer, escape the miserable calls !

*Pinktulip * Thinking about you today, at least getting somewhere now ,always think waiting is hardest for any op. Hope news is good 

*Cate1976* congrats on being an auntie, its my favourite role in life. I'm also an Uncle  my eldest nephew in Norwich called me Uncle Nicque couldn't understand the difference and it stuck!

*Weeza* any more paint-balling on tum I got a fair few. I think you hit a hair follicle or something sometimes, becos any time it felt hard to go in you'd end up with a new bruise for collection.

going to sign off this post and finish on new one incase it disappears


----------



## buster31

Hi just back to finish

*Jools* my first TX also cancelled due to failure to stimm and womb lining not thickening. Don't know about cyst but I know you need hormone progesterone to thicken womb lining after ET for embies to bed down so probably if your producing loads of oestrogen they can't continue. Hope u get more info on boards so much knowledge within these walls.

*Bron11 * Any luck finding endocrinologist will talk to bro over wk end and ask him as he used to be a geneticist and would understand more about diff medical depts

I've been feeling pretty low last few days, had headache(never get them ) for 2 days straight, finally gave in last nite and took paracetamol ,had been walking about with scarf tied tight round my head which was helping but DP said he felt like he was living with Rambo 

Concerned at lack of symptoms and just don't think things heading right direction, no sore boobs, cramping, implant bleed ! expected something.. will be glad to know one way or another, although OTD21st DP and me have agreed to wait to Sat 23rd don't want to have to got straight to work no matter what way result goes. See how I feel when I get there 

Currently awaiting news of my coz 10 days o/d with first baby she's 43 and had 3 miss. before, she also had a horrendous year, her Dad died in an accident from a broken neck and then the day after the funeral her 39yr old brother dropped dead.. he was a super fit ski instructor. The whole family was in a state of shock it was totally surreal all meeting up 3 days later for Thomas's funeral. She found out about pregnancy a couple of months later, She also lost her mother to Picks disease in her 20 so no immediate family except DH now. So as you can imagine everyone is just so delighted that she has this nobody deserves it more, can't wait to hear her news.

Well guys going to stop wittering now, hope u are all somewhere where its not raining if you are please let me know where oh where it is  .

Listening to Shakespeares Sister " Hormonally Yours" album apt or wot !

v x


----------



## holly01

GO AWAY RAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
omg what a day    to be honest i dont mind as i got up at 8.30 and lite a big fire and its so cosy   
ok so this morn at 3am i thought i was 4 the rfc  i had such pains aagghhh
so i sinked 4 pints of water and 2 paracetmol and lay crippled for 10 mins wit hot water bottle and thankfully it eased  ,i think i just didnt drink enuf water yday scary.......

was watching 60 min makever yday and have went out to shops 2day and added a few extras to me dinette!!it was cream and black and have now introduced red its fab!!such a difference and so cosy unfortunatly me wee dog loves me new mat and lays sprolled on it and its becomin covered in hairs !!

so 4 e/t 2morrow excited to be gettin 2 embies 'under the bonet' as me niece refers to it     the youth of today 

shem how are u feeling?did u cross ure legs on the way out    
Buster gud to hear from ye
congrats auntie cate!

Hi to everyone else...a few to test this week comin in...


----------



## jooles

thats great buster thanks!!!!!!! hopefully ill get more info off the boards than i do from the docs at RFC!! nerver quite sure whats happening and dont like to ask them to tell us more as they always seem to busy  anyhoo thats me on the board now and looking forward to hearing all your stories and how you are all getting on!! going to relax and have a few glasses of wine tonight   the first in quite a few weeks  ill be on me ear or sleepin after the first couple.aint the rain mad!!! the bottom of our street is like a river with houses flooded and walls knocked over  crazy or wot??

jules


----------



## jooles

ya know i was just thinking there i wonder how many of you ladies who are making me laugh so much with some of your stories are the same ones who are sitting beside me with anxious faces at RFC twice a week  makes ya think doesnt it?  anyhoo another question (im going to have you tortured now im navigating my way round this board  as i said before im having OI treatment. my doc has told me to stop any high impact exercise so my DH is adamant that i stick to walking and swimming no sit ups which i really miss (NOT!!!!!!!) but ya know what i mean  and no aerobics.not that i did much anyway!! what do you think? have you sut down on anything like that or just sticking to same routine  putting weight on which i dont really want but of course want to make sure i do everything properly!!!  im away for me dinner and wee glass or two of wine  think i deserve it after last few weeks 

jules


----------



## emak

Hi Jooles and welcome to FF ,its usually very quiet at the weekends but crazy during the week when everyone is "workin"  .Good luck with tx and i will chat to u later.Enjoy the wine tonight.
Buster hi ya think im gonna go with Harley ,i also think its kinda cool 
Holly good luck for 2morrow       
PT   that u ok   
Good luck to the rest of ye mad woman ,hope u are all enjoying the lovely weather we are having  im working all weekend so it really doesnt make a difference to me .........but please remind me is it August or November


----------



## Cate1976

Hi.

Pink Tulip:  Hope it went well today.

Holly:  Hope ET goes smoothly.

Buster:  Good to hear from you.  Hope you feel better soon.

Jooles:  Hang in there, hope AF behaves for you.

No news from me apart from DH is back to his usual cheerful self.  
The rain has been awful, lashed it down here in Omagh, i was at work and could hear it hitting the roof.


----------



## bron11

Buster 32 - thanks for asking your brother. 

Grandchildren have me up early this morning but don't mind really.  Took them to fun day yesterday, rained alot but it was good.  Aaron decided to open his seat on one of the rides he was on, nearly had a heart attack.  Had to shout at the boy to stop the ride before there was an accident.  I was informed by others that I was as white as a ghost Never again!!

Anyhow - hope everyone well and coping with 2weeks, treatment, cancelled treatment etc, Bron


----------



## lia.g

Morning everyone!

Well 1st AF arrived since tx was cancelled.  1st time I've ever been glad to see it, and two days early so if next one arrives on time I should be ready to start FET at the start of October  

Holly - good luck with ET today  

Jooles - Welcome to FF.  Only found the board recently myself.  The girls are great    

Hard to keep up with what stage everyones at in the tx but good luck to everyone. Hope you're all having a good wknd despite the awful weather   

Back to work for me tomorrow after 2 weeks off due to OHSS.  Looking forward to seeing everyone again but dreading the pile of work thats gonna be on my desk to meet me!  

Lia x


----------



## shem

Hi girlswell Ive had a very quiet weekend DH was dj'ing in derry last nite so I curled up on the sofa with a chinese and some sweeties. He is now currently snoring on the sofa so I only have my thoughts to contend with. Feelin ok very tired and the odd twinge but it's early days the madness is yet to come  Holly hope ET has went well for you Glitter girl Im back to work tomorrow for a week then off on my 2 weeks summer hols glad it worked in with the last week of 2ww as last time I was working right through and was a total basket case Lia glad your AF has arrived hope all goes to plan for starting FET in oct Buster glad to have ya back the thought of you roaming around your house like rambo has give me a laugh  I see what you mean about waiting to saturday to do the test but do you think you'll be able to hold on a couple of extra days I could'nt. I hope you start to feel better in the coming days It's easy for me to say that Im only at the start of the 2ww from what I can gather you can't pinpoint the symptoms everyone is different just try to keep occupied Loopy hope you enjoyed your wine last nite Bron Im sure you did nearly have a heart attack when your grandson decided to open his seat how old is he?Jooles sorry your tx was abandoned hope it all gets sorted out for next month Emak grade A is the best Im really delighted I was not expecting that as my last embies were grade b and c. Im sure a job will turn up for you how long do you have?hope everyone else is enjoying the weekend. xx


----------



## holly01

8A & 8B (jack and jill)on board now  i hope the like their new home...  and stick around for the nxt 9 mnths!!!unfortunatly the othes wernt suitable for freezing  which i do find to be weird   but anyway thats another story...
Thanks again everyone for ure very kind wishes i really appreciate u all takin the time to think of us   it means so much


----------



## shem

Holly that's fantastic  they are excellent gradesAll the very best of luck for the   all us girls get BFP


----------



## Annie70

Holly, great embies - don't mean to get your hopes up but I fell pg with one of our 8a grades! Had the same thing as you - all great growth and grades till just before ET and suddenly three arrested.  No understanding it.

Pink Tulip - thinking of you and hoping that you got good news yesterday after your op! Hope you're resting up and  being pampered by dh. 

Sticky baby dust thoughts to Glitter girl and shem - hope you're bearing up!  

What vile weather yesterday! It was my dad's birthday so we had to go out to celebrate. Worst was when dh and ds rung him from the beach where they were surfing.


----------



## qnu

hi everyone
sorry i haven't been posting, well i did a big post yesterday and something happened to it so i gave up. it was very depressing anyway so no big loss.
i've had a tough couple of days as i got some pink discharge and thought it was going to be all over.
i had gone to derry to visit my friend and we went out to a few bars and had something to eat, this driving lark is very new to me but she had a ball. anyway about 11 o clock felt a bit strange and went to the loo and saw the 'pink', iwas so upset.
so i was watching every 1/2 hour for more advances on pink, so had some more through the day yesterday (very little) and nothing today so far.
my hubby has all his research done and has decided its a good thing, implantation.......... and yes i know that so far i've been lucky, but when its your body you can't be told.
so feeling better about it all at the mo, cos i've still got sore (.)(.)'s and the draggy cramping, very tired and developed swimmy head last night. (i also had to have kfc yesterday, which i have never had in my life, and cannot get enough ice cream - then again i could be a greedy mare!!!!!!!)
i have a throat infection which came on with a vengence last night, i'm very prone to them and they usually knock me off my feet for weeks. but my hubby got up in the middle of the night and got me pennicillin and i hope we'll beat it. (the joy of being married to a chemist!! bless him.)
i sound like a big yap so i'll say hello to all you lovely ladies  now.
holly - brill news on the embies, you smart thing, good luck with 2ww
shem - sounds like a perfect night - my hubby had your idea and i was off my food last night and didn't have any (a first)
lia - hope af comes - don't worry if it doesn't they can give you drugs t bring it on - thats what they did with me.
pT- hope everything went well with surgery
buster- aka rambo - hope your doing good - have you tried those cold strips you get for migraines and headaches, you put them on you forehead and they have a lovely cooling effect and help headache go away. must admit i have been taking dispersible paracetemol 1 instead of 2 though, pain is not good. 4 more days girl!!!!
loopy - you lucky duck .... wine yum
bron hope you're feeling calmer again
jooles - hope everything gets sorted for tx soon
emak congrats on harley - very nice
hello to all you other ladies i've left out ( not intentionally)
love
nuala


----------



## pink tulip

Hiya,

I am completely lost now    I just can't keep up with you guys.

Shem and Holly - sounds like you both got great embies in there and I wish you both a BIG FAT POSITIVE   

Hope the rest of you ladies on tx are getting on OK.

I'm back from hospital this morning and lazing around in my dressing gown. I just can't stop sleeping  My op went alright - he removed about a golf ball sized lump from my breast which didn't look cancerous to his naked eye( it will, of course have to be examined in the lab, 1 week til results). I was in the lap of luxury in the Ulster Clinic, treated sooooo well. Even the food is gorgeous. I took all the pain relief I could get my hands on so I have been very comfortable. Poor Dh couldn't visit me last night cos of the floods and he was so upset. Anyway, home sweet home now and he's spoiling me rotten. My boob is sooo much smaller looking than the unaffected one but I haven't allowed it to annoy me too much yet - save that for another day  One thing is for certain - the boob job is the next thing on the agenda after the baby has been achieved


----------



## Trishy

Top Hats and Fifteens are always a winner and so easy!  

PT - well done on getting through the hardest part.  I hope the recovery goes well and as you say a boob job will sort out the cosmetic side of things.  What's important is you are well again.


----------



## shem

PT   for you getting through the surgery well done you just take it easy and relaxNuala it does sound like it could be inplantation occuring  hang in there not long to goLoopy what about top hats for the party you can't get any easier than that and there yummy Annie surfing in that weather sounds interesting Im very lazy I have not changed out of my jammies the whole day  xx


----------



## shem

Marshmallows with a dollop of chocolate and a smartie on the top  ooooh I'd love some now


----------



## Trishy

Mars bar tray-bakes?


----------



## Trishy

You probably cut them when they had hardened.  You should cut them when the chocolate is dry but not hard yet then put them in the fridge.  Once they are hard then go over the cut marks again and it will cut easily without breaking.  Also for posh effect I cover them in milk chocolate then drizzle white chocolate over the top and drag a fork through it so it gives a lovely marble effect.  Both chocolates need to be done at the same time otherwise if you allow the first one to dry then you end up marking the first chocolate with the fork rather than making a pattern by mixing the two together.  Word of warning don't overdo fork work or they end up mixing together and looking a mess!


----------



## bron11

Shem and Holly - good luck, look after yourselves.  

To answer your question Shem Aaron is just turned 2 half, full of life and certianly has a mind of his own.  Bubble,  his brother, 4 months (Aaron's nick name for him).  Bron


----------



## glitter girl

P.T, Glad to hear that the op went well, im sure you are so glad to be home again .

Holly, excellent news  more good news to follow.

Shem, hows it going for you? 

Nuala, sounds promising 

Annie, shame about the weather 

Hi to Buster, Trishy, Bron, Loopyone, Weeza, Lia, Emak, Jooles, Cate and anyone else I've forgot .

I have to admit that I sometimes temporarily forget  that ive done this treatment, it suddenly dawns on me that there is a chance I could be pregnant , and it's the most exciting feeling in the world , equally though there are times when I just can not visualise this, and it has to be the most depressing feeling iv'e ever felt . It's like im up and down all the time, I know it's probably all part of the process. I don't think there is any book that can prepare you for the emotional highs and lows that you experience . Just going to take it a day at atime from here on in, I know I am looking way too ahead of myself, it's time to calm down .


----------



## emak

Evening everyone
I hope that you all enjoyed the weekend..............floods and all.
Loopy good for u doing all that walking ,i havent managed any exercise at all this weekend as i have been working BUT as im on my feet all day and quite active at work i suppose that will have to do.BTW i have decided on Harley.
Girls my mouth is watering reading all your ideas for goodies ,think i will have to tape my gob shut to stop me hitting the cookie jar!!!
PT im so glad to hear that you are feeling ok and  that the test results come back clear     
Glitter girl hope u feeling ok ,its only natural all the emotions that you are feeling right now hope ,fear ,excitment, it would be sooooooooo easy to do ur head in so as you say take it one day at a time( sounds like a song)  
Nuala really  that everything is ok with u .Your DH has the right way of thinking PMA     
Annie i bet the one thing that you dont miss about Ireland is the weather!!! Its been a bloody washout of a summer ,its a shame that you couldnt have brought some Canadian sunshine with you!!! Have you been doing anything special since you have come back or just catching up with the family
Holly what excellent wee embies you have   that they stick  
Shem your Saturday night in sounds perfect to me sofa,sweets,chinese and *NO* DH    where was he dj'ing in Derry? My job finishes on Sept 25th ,well actually my last shift(niteshift ) is on sept 23rd but im still gonna be getting paid up to 31st Oct which is a relieve, i have only applied for 2 jobs  so far and that was with the civil service ,passed the apitude test and have sent off all the vetting forms so fingers crossed i should hear from them soon.I got another letter to go for another apitude test with civil service also on Sept 1st but i cant go as im working nights the night before so wouldnt be getting home til 8 am and the test is at noon ,when would i sleep? So im gonna phone HR connect tomorrow and see if they can slot me in on another day.
Girlies im gonna sign off for now,good luck to all on the 2ww ,those sniffing,jabbing and testing thinking of you all.
Emma xxx


----------



## holly01

GG ure post is so true re the PG at the end of it all!!
i was gettin ready to go out to Bagatelle   last nite and it suddenly dawned on me that in a few wks i could be PG      so i decided to go out and boogie me    off and i swear to god i had a class wee nite on the water 
just been out for a lovely meal so that all the pigin out 4 me done!! loadsa healthy eatin from now on!!
grt ot see loads online tonite normally so lonely at wend   must be the winter weather we are having,oh i just heard some crap news a lady who works with me had her house flooded yday   and her and her daughter are away on 2wk hols..its soo sad as she works so hard for every single thing she has (she is seperated and rasing her daughter on her own)now she has to come home to a ruined home


----------



## Cate1976

Pink Tulip:  Glad the op went well.   that results come back clear.

Holly:  That's so sad that your friend's house got flooded, one tip if anyone goes in to try and clear up, check carpets before lifting them.  if they're held down with gripper rods, they're best left as they will dry without shrinking.  My parents had a dishwasher years ago that flooded twice in 2 weeks and were told that they should have left carpets in situ because the gripper rods stop them from shrinking as they dry out.  Dad did manage to salvage the carpet from the lounge and put it in dining room which is slightly smaller and the bit which would be noticeable is under the table where it can't be seen.  Photos can be sorted as well, scanner, pc with photo editing software and printer.  Scan pics in, use editor to remove 'damage' and then print off new ones (got that from Extreme Makeover Home Edition After the Storm from New Orleans).  Hope this helps.  If the family go on the fire service website there's tips on there as to how to salvage stuff after floods and you'd be surprised at how much can be salvaged as well.


----------



## roxychick121

hey everyone

hope yous are all having a nice weekend,

im just back from in laws long weekend, but came home to a lovely surprise. My letter came in from rvh just to tell me i will be getting a date shortley was so excited the next step is nearing..........

Had such a bad week with clomid tablets, and fact that they didnt work      , that letter really  cheered  me up

I also spoke to a friend of family over weekend whos 14 wks pgnt from 1st time ivf, im so happy for them, it was nice to know that it can work 1st time.   for us all.

well work 2mrw, better get to bed 

night all xxxx


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,
What an awful weekend.  The floods are terrible.  The fields in front of us are all flooded as we live beside a river and the water is level with the fields.  Just lucky we are higher than it.  Bad news is it is rainin again!!!  Feel so sorry for all those people whose homes are flooded.

PT - so glad your operation is over and went well.  ing your results will be good.

Loopy One - what about buying those mini meringues,sandwiching two together with whipped cream and putting mandarin oranges and grated chocolate on top (more of a treat for the adults)

Hope u all had a good weekend - my DH and I had a chinese last night and then went to Ramore today for lunch.  What greedy pigs we are.  My excuse is I still don't have a fridge to store any food.   

Good Luck for you all this week wherever you are on your IVF journey

Sara


----------



## weeza82

Morning folks, 

PT so glad to hear you are back home and everything went well.    that the results next week are good      

Annie, hope you are enjoying your time at home!

Holly, Shem, Buster GG and Nuala     at being PUPO!!! How exciting. If I get the time today, I will do a list for us!!  

It really has been busy here over the weekend and there is so many pages to catch up on!!!

Emma, sorry your redundancy notice came, but I really hope you get the date for your aptitude test sorted! 

Morning to everyone else!! (Sorry so crap at personals today, but have to run to a meeting in a few minutes)

How horrific was the rain on Saturday     my heart goes out to anyone whose house or property has been flooded. I was coming home from Richill on Sat afternoon by the back roads and it was getting scary! DH was at a stag do in the Odyssey on Sat night and their bus couldn;t get into Belfast to lift them and none of the taxis would take them out of the city, but he arrived home VERY cross at 5am on Sunday morning! Although, it is hideous for those whose cars are trapped, I have LMAO at the flooding in the new underpass at Broadway    WTF? Score! It's only been open 6 weeks!


----------



## Trishy

Morning Weeza - you are quick off the mark this morning! 

I am also confused by what stage everyone is at so a list would be great!


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi girls

hope you all had a good weekend, mine was quiet.

got my schedual today so its all systems go its scary, though was a bit confused as it said that  was getting ivf instead of icis so had to give them a phone so just waiting on them getting back to me, strange why they think its ivf, hope that does not mess things up.


----------



## yellazippy

HI All  

Just a quick hello as i`m back into work after taking thur/fri to go to funeral in Manchester and very busy  

Flew into City Airport luchtime sat,took a run down into Bangor to say a quick hello to our respective families then headed for home about 3.30pm

Hit the Broadway By-pass just as it was starting to flood,lets just say getting home was HAIRY  

Sooooooooo much happening on the boards i can`t keep up so to all those with EC, ET or on the 2ww   

Yella


----------



## yellazippy

YEH HEH  I`M A FULL MEMBER


----------



## Trishy

Great new Angie Baby.  But there is always some sort of stress related to the admin side of things!  Hope it's all ok.  I am sure it is fine.


----------



## EmerG

Angie Baby the same thing happened to us, ours said IVF instead of ICSI too, I pointed it out to the nurse at the planning appointment and she changed it by hand but I was still a bit paranoid about it so the day I was in for EC I said to them again, just to make sure they were definitely doing ICSI as I wasn't taking the risk of there being no fertilisation on the day! 

I'm sure it will be fine. Dr McManus had told us before that they can decide to do ICSI rather than IVF literally on the day of EC, as the only difference is what they do in the lab, so it shouldn't affect your tx going ahead or anything. 

PT good to see you back, hope you're resting and being pampered. Everyone else I'm completely confused with where everyone is at in their tx, but hope everyone is well!!!!!!! I think we have some testers this week?


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon everyone!

Didn't have to go back to work today as the building was flooded over the weekend.    Pretty awful as it only new but still at least I've got a few extra days off  

Pretty new to all this and just completely baffled as to whats going on with everyone    Like Trishy said, a list would be really helpful if anyone would like to be so kind as to draw one up  

Anyway sending   to everyone on yet another miserable    day.

Lia x


----------



## Cate1976

Roxy, the letter you got from RFC, is that the one saying you're top of the list and asking for details of when next AF starts.  I know I need to be patient.  The weekend before we went to Copenhagen, I went up for prayer at the end of church and one of the people who prayed with me asked for 'strength to be patient'.  Patience is not one of my strong points.  I'm hoping to get my letter saying I'm top of the list either this month or next month.  If not, then I'll be asking questions and I know someone who has Phd in Medical Ethics and a Masters in Human Rights.


----------



## emak

Cate ,i was just thinking the same as you about Roxy getting her letter of offer from rfc.I think i will give them a buzz tomorrow or maybe i will hold out to Friday to see if i have moved up the list at all.   
Im having a really down day ,have been weepy most of the evening ,had a bit of a row with my Dad earlier and just feel like total $hit ,dont know what has happened to us recently but over the past year we seem to have rowed quite often  .Unfortunately im really struggling to cope with my IF and redundancy (in that order!) and cant help but feel stressed/sad and scared at the moment ,theres soooo much [email protected] going on but i feel that he can be very insensitive towards my feelings and tends to dismiss what im going through as me being "over the top".I had a long chat (and cry) with my mum and told her how i was feeling   ,dont think it has helped much, her or me as she ended up getting upset also.........god as i type this im crying AGAIN !! Why oh why can life not be simple !!! I really dont know what to do next, i can be a bit overly sensitive at times (always have been) i really do need to toughen up a bit   .Girls im gonna go ,think i will have an early night for a change.Nite Nite
Emma  xx


----------



## bron11

Emma so sorry u feeling so low at the moment.  I think all of us at some point at time feel like this and it is ok to cry when ever you want.  Not very good at giving advice, but maybe you should try and do something you enjoy to try and give yourself a 'pick me up'.  It might help take you mind off things for a while.  If you find it hard to talk to your day maybe also consider writing him a letter at least that way you can say what u want without being interrupted or feeling that he is not listening, putting you down etc.  Only a suggestion not for everyone.  get a early night and look after your self Bron


----------



## roxychick121

Cate1976 said:


> Roxy, the letter you got from RFC, is that the one saying you're top of the list and asking for details of when next AF starts. I know I need to be patient. The weekend before we went to Copenhagen, I went up for prayer at the end of church and one of the people who prayed with me asked for 'strength to be patient'. Patience is not one of my strong points. I'm hoping to get my letter saying I'm top of the list either this month or next month. If not, then I'll be asking questions and I know someone who has Phd in Medical Ethics and a Masters in Human Rights.


cate1976,
unfortunately its only my first step to seeing someone in rvh its just a letter saying it could 13 week waiting list and i will no within 4-5 weeks before the appointment is given. Its a big step for us we've been having appointments with dr in ballykelly for year and have had lots of tests done and this is the first appt with anyone in rvh, so not expecting much when i go up as it says (routine) on the letter. And yes i am not good at the patience thing either


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone, another wet one  

Roxy hope you get sorted with the RFC and on the waiting list soon.

Emma,      poor you falling out with your dad. You have so much on your plate at the minute    I hope you got a good nights sleep and feel a bit better this morning   

Cate, what would the person with the PhD be able to do for you? TBH there dooesn't seem to be a lot anyone can do whilst facing the juggernaut of the RFC admin system......

Loopy, haven't heard of the pig racing in the 'man? Where abouts is it? Sounds like a laugh. 

Lia, oh, a few extra days off work would be lovely!! Hope you don't have too much clearing up to do when you get back though!

Yella, congrats opn being a full member!

Angie, hope you get sorted with RFC too. 

Morning to everyone else!  

I will do up a list but am a bit busy at the minute, so I should get it done before the week is out, well a preliminary one and then you can all let me know the exact details!

I was in Origin this morning fro my first scan, all is good and I have now started stimming! LMAO coming through the Broadway underpass this morning, just thinking about it flooding. It's HUGE! That must have been some amount of water!!!


----------



## pink tulip

Weeza -   that is great news that you are on to the next stage. Once stimming starts i think the time just flies by   for your 2 inj a day and growing some great follies.

I'm off to have my shower now and my DH is going to change my dressing for me. I don't like looking at my boob yet, just too upsetting. My main complaint at the moment is severe constipation ( TMI, I know!) I have been taking so many remedies/drugs that my insides feel like they're about to explode out of my body - but they still haven't  I have booked in for some reflexology this pm to see of that might help. I know general anaesthesia can cause constipation but I was feeling like this pre-op, so it has gotten even worse. I feel so bloated and heavy - it's horrible 

Love PT x


----------



## Angie Baby

Hello everyone big   to everyone who is feeling low, it so hard.

RFC phoned and said that it was diffenetly ICSI that we are having and not IVF so was relieved, so now my pre treatment appointment is on 4th September and i start the spray 5th September then injections 26th September EC 8th October and ET to be confrimed so fingers crossed it all goes well. dont want to think about if it doesnt because i dont know how i will take it.


----------



## glitter girl

Good afternoon all.

Weeza, cant believe you have started stimming already , hope it goes well for you.

P.T, Nice to " see " you back with us, rest up  

Emma, thinking of you, hope your'e feeling better soon 

Holly and Shem, hows   going? I find it is just dragging in 

Nuala, , fingers crossed for you.

Angie, I bet you will be glad to get started 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Annie70

Not a good idea looking at your wound, PT - I wouldn't! Take your time, then, when you do, it'll be less red and angry looking. Glad to hear that you are up but do take it easy! 

Big hug to you Ema - you have a lot on your plate this weather (and I'm not talking about the rain!) - Dads are not always that good dealing with feelings. I know mine is unable to deal with anything as 'embarrassing' as IF. 

Congrats, Weeza on stimming.

Well, girls, am off to hit the outlets in Banbridge this afternoon with a teacher friend. It's a hard life! Hoping to find something in the Joseph one as I do like Joseph, just not the full price..Anyone found anything decent there?


----------



## yellazippy

Emma  So sorry your feeling so low...families can be so difficult sometimes and we all know that the older generation (especially the men) 

can be less than understanding sometimes  

I know my parents/grandparents are always "pull yourself together,no point feeling sorry for yourself!! etc etc) 

Just keep your chin up and keep talking to your mum its important to keep the lines of communication open  

PT Glad your op went well and all the signs are good for a full recovery...take it easy and i think a big   to your DH for taking such good care of you and helping with the

dressings


----------



## emak

Good afternoon all
I would like to start by thanking all of you for your      ,i knew that you girls would be understanding as unfortunately you are all in the same boat ......well with the IF and hopefully not redundancy aswell .I would be really lost without this site at the moment and i told my Mum that yesterday , unless you have gone through the pain of IF yourself it must be very difficult to understand.I think she was kinda hurt that i felt that i couldnt talk to them ,but i think its best if we dont discuss my "problem" anymore as i dont want a repeat of yesterday   .
As im finding FF a lifeline at the moment think im gonna put me hand in my pocket and become a charter vip ,me thinks £20 is a small price to pay for my sanity  
Went out today and bought more puppy stuff,finally got his bed and some more "treats" cant wait to bring my fur baby home,also managed to get out for a walk to try and clear my head a bit.......think it has helped a bit.
Annie hope you managed to get some nice stuff out shopping today.I have never been to the outlet in Banbridge is it worth going to?
Angie im glad you got everything sorted out with the rfc  roll on Sept 5th.
PT sorry your feeling so bloated heres a wee tip for ya ,try eating prunes they taste pretty disgusting but defo do the trick i suffer from IBS quite badly and if things arent moving 3 or 4 of them usually do the job sorry girls if thats TMI .   Hope that you enjoyed your reflexology this avo.
Wezza YIPEE now that you are stimming ,does that now mean that you are having jabs I really am pretty useless at all this but i suppose in a few months(wishful thinking) i will know all about it first hand.
OK gonna go for now chat later.
Emma  xxx


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon everyone!

Well back to work for me tomorrow    Apparently the buildings been cleaned up after the flooding, although still has no water supply so we'll have no drinking water and have to use portaloos for the time being. Lovely  

Emma, sorry to hear you're feeling low at the moment.  Never nice to be rowing with friends and family.  Me and DH had a blinder last night over something completely ridiculous and he was still huffing this morning when he went to work!  Men, hey?  

Weeza, hope the stimmings going well.  I found the time just flew in once I got to that stage  

Holly, Nuala and Shem, hope the   is going well.   coming your way.

   and   to everyone else whatever stage they're at on their journey.

Lia x


----------



## buster31

Hi again guys 

*Pink * *Tulip* Glad to hear ur through the op and praying that tests come back clear, was reading ur post re blockages in the underpass, I have IBS and have been thru just about every lax known to man but the quickest and best I've ever found is glycerin suppositries, no mucking about waitin for a few days or taking too much and ending up with a ring of fire  U should b able to get them at ur local chemist. Hope ur taking it easy u've been thru so much .

*Holly01* Congrats on Jack and Jill sound like two very healthy little embies..so did you walk out with legs crossed or not ? 

*Shem*, *Glittergirl * How you holding up to 2 ww ?

*Qnu* How about you ? Getting seriously close now isn't it . Thanks for the tips re headache strips but they finally settled much to my relief...so no more Rambo.

*Emak* Glad to hear you've gone with Harley.. so cool

*Weeza* Congrats to have started stimming ,when I phoned my mum after scan 1st time round, to tell her I could start the nxt part of the treatment, she said... wot does that mean ? I said... more injections... to which she replied... Oh just more injections, wot about the eggs in the dish thing u told me about ! She's 73 Bless its like an alien world to her, I said to DP I reckon she thinks we can buy them in Tescos. 
Anyway Grow Follies Grow

*Bron11* Asked brother about endocrinologist and no help unfortunately, the only thing I can think of is on the immune problems board some people seem to send bloods off to labs to do testing so hopefully one of the girls on there can point u in the right direction.

*Trishy, Galaxygirl, Crazykate, Lorsm*,*Cate1976*, *Emer*, *Loopy * *one* Hi hope ur all doing well

*Yellazippy*Will get that AWOL PM resent it was quite long, just for a change ! which is why I'm taking so long to get it done.

*Lia-G  and  Sara1*  don't think I've said Hi to u b4, then again ,I cd have spoken to u everyday and still not know. My mind is no longer my own hijacked by progesterone 

So now only 2 more sleeps ( as *Nuala * would say) till OTD ,still hoping to last out to Sat, still symptom free but I checked on the 2ww poll and about 2-3% of BFP's didn't feel anything either so still hoping Our Little Trooper  is still with us..can't bear the idea of saying goodbye .

As someone else said really wish they could come up with some kind of tracking device for the embies and u could see where they where everytime u needed to. 24/7 I suspect mind u  . 
Anyway this little guy/girl ain't giving anything away at the mo 

My cyclogest embie dreams continue unabated and getting crazier by the day. DP's started asking for an update every morning..latest was that as a way to reduce costs my mum was allowed to do the ET at home so I was laid on the bed in the correct antatomical position and mum was holding the big long catheter thing and then suddenly said... Oh C*** I've dropped it and I don't have my glasses on..., so we were down on the floor with a torch trying to find it....it was a tiny silver sliver in this dream..so found wot we thought was it and popped it back in. I was then concerned incase it was a bit of bedroom carpet so went to clinic and the Dr said I'll check so, without any ceremony ,she shoved 2 fingers up my  and said... grand I can feel the mucosal plug its in . 
WTF is this progesterone doing to my mind won't be sorry to see the back of it...

Funny thing is, as I was saying I was awaiting a further sleep study , well I've to do it tomorrow..... God alone knows whats going to come out on the readings I'll end up in a lovely tight fitting jacket at this rate !

My cousin, I'm happy to say, had a very healthy 9 1/2lb baby girl  on Sat. So we're all  for her, a true little angel. I'm sure the knowledge that her immediate family will never meet her is very raw. I often wonder wot my Dad would make of all this..probably be even more bewilldered than my mum. 
Only prob is my Uncle who has their new address, contact no. has gone off to York so nobody can phone or send cards till he gets back.. wot a disorganised family we are.. just too many relations to keep up with.

Anyway guys thats all for now Take care

V xx


----------



## shem

Hi GirlsPT thinking of you  you get good resultsWeeza how fab you starting stimming the time will really fly now Angie great news you got your schedule  Emak sorry to hear your feelin down   just today I got myself annoyed thinking about my friends who have kids and don't truly understand IF  it's not their fault  I would'nt wish it on anybody it just gets so frustrating sometimes hope you feel better soonNuala and Buster nearly there  loved the dream Buster Glitter Girl I had a mad moment earlier today cried my eyes out while drying my hair it's waaaayy too early to be starting that  how are you doing?Holly how are you coping so far?Well I went back to work yesterday was absolutly shattered when I got home. Was off today so went to tesco this morning and felt like I was gonna keel over couldn't wait to get home. I have sore(.)(.) which Ive had before EC and now my back is starting to give me jip  I have no energy and if this doesn't ease up don't know how Im gonna stick work till saturday!Hope everyone else is doing ok. xx


----------



## jooles

hi all!!!! just came on to say hello and read up on how your all doing!! feeling mega p****d off today for no reason at all!! DH thinks im just being moody with him and thats winding me up even more   hee heeanyhoo i had my wine at the weekend and it near killed me for 2 days after but i enjoyed my last blow out anyway  thats me off the wine for the forseeable future!! were heading away for weeks hols this fri so will just enjoy my sparkling water!! in saying that though............as im off the injections and waiting for AF to arrive would it be ok for me to have a few drinks (defo not wine though ) when i go or would i be better just staying off it altogether   had psromised myself that blow out at weekend when i finished the injections but this wee break has been booked out of the blue  

anyway hope you are all feeling fine

jules


----------



## Cate1976

Emma:       to you.  I said to a good friend that so many of us on here have said that IF can only be understood by those who've been through it.  I know that the IF has been hard for my parents at times.  I know they'll be as pleased as DH and I if the IVF works.

Pink Tulip:  Glad you're on the mend and that DH is taking good care of you.

Weeza:  Glad you've started stimms.  Not long to EC/ET now.

Lia g:  Sounds like work is going to be tough.  Portaloos and no drinking water doesn't sound good.

Angie:  Glad you've got your schedule.

Roxy:  Hopefully this'll give you a rough idea of timescales.  here's how it worked for DH and I.

Nov 2006:  Found out we'll need IVF to have own LO but consultant from Altnagelvin wanted DH's SA to be redone, Altnagelvin had 4/5 month wait which cons felt was too long so said he'd refer us to RFC as urgent case.
Jan 2007:  Got letter from RFC saying name was on outpatient waiting list to see dr and I'd receive appointment within 6 months and they'd contact me with details approx 6 weeks before appointment being due.  I happened to be in Belfast not long after getting the letter so thought I'd go round to RFC to ask them when appointment was likely to be and how long wait for IVF is.  I was told that where we were appointment was likely to be begiining June and it'd be initial consultation going through what had been done at Altnagelvin and that wait for IVF was 2 years.
Early May 2007:  Letter comes from Royal saying to ring them within 2 weeks to arrange an appointment.  Did so and arranged appointment for 30th May.
30th May:  Had appointment and RFC wanted to do DH's SA again which was arranged for 20th August.
20th August:  DH's SA is done and a week later, we got letter saying that although his count is reduced, there was enough sperm that IVF will be appropriate.  DH also had problems getting up (can't think how to put it without words being censored).
October 2007:  get letter asking us to contact hospital to arrange appointment for DH.  Appointment was planned for 10th December but due to dr being on holiday it was actually on 12th November. and he was prescribed tablets to help and they did.
It was also in October that I phoned RFC to find out when review was likely to be as I'd been told at time of DH's SA that review is usually 3-4 months after and with RFC giving 6 weks notice of appointments thought I'd best ring in case letter had got lost in post.  Got a nasty surprise when i was told that review wasn't likely to be until beg-mid February and that wait for IVF was 12-18 months, this is 2 days after IF had hit me, 2 days before my Nieces 1st birthday and 3 days before what would have been due date if pg abck in 05 had lasted (see my signature).  Was out the door and headed for church office and the then senior leader of the church I go to (has recently changed his role in the church and not sure what official title is now).  Managed to catch him and whinged to him and he was brill as always.  Worth saying that he'd only gone up to his office to type something up for a meeting he was in with someone in the main office downstairs and had me knock the door.  When he gave me a hug at the end, I did let a couple of tears drop but said if I started it'd be ages before I stopped and I knew he needed to get back to the meetiha.
January 2008:  Get letter from RFC saying that review is on 20th february.
20th february, had review signed consent forms for IVF, Dr Williamson said that Western board fund 7 cycles a month and that we were 29/30 on list and letters to be sent out in February had already gone so we should get ours July.  I've phoned a couple of times to ask where we were on list (end may we were 11 and June we were 7).  In June I was told they weren't sure if letters were being sent out in July or August so wait was 1-3 months.  Letters were sent out in July (someone on here got a letetr, can't remember who it was now though), waiting to find out if they're being sent this month.
The way it works is that you get letter saying you're top of the list the month before tx starts.  Once you get letter, you have to let them know when next AF starts and then you get schedule, think that's right from what I've read on here.
Hoping to get letter this month or enxt month at the latest as it appears that Western board only fund 4 cycles a month now or possibly people who were suspended/frozen have been reactivated and had their tx.


----------



## lia.g

Morning all!

Hi Buster - no I don't think we've been introduced before so you're not going mad    I see you're on your   and due to test in 2 days.   its your turn.  We must have been going through tx around the same time.  My ec was 5th and et was to be 8th but its been postponed for a couple of months due to OHSS.  Feel a bit sad that I'm not getting to test this week but understand it was for the best.

Nuala - Same goes for you.  I see you're   is nearly over too so   for you too.

Jooles - sorry you had a bad day yesterday    .  Still it'll be lovely to get away on hols.  Where are you off to?

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry its so short this am but 1st day back at work so have lots to catch up on. Hope you all have a good day.

Lia x


----------



## pink tulip

Morning ladies -

Thinking of all you girls on your  . I know it was the hardest part of tx for me and I hope you're all coping well.

I bearly have the energy to lift my fingers to type this . Due to my on-going and now beyond- a - joke bowel situation, I didn't sleep a wink last night and was in extreme pain. I am going to the pharmacy this morning to get those suppositories someone so kindly suggested yesterday. If it doesn't work I am imagining ending up in hospital with bowel obstruction


----------



## qnu

hi girls
ONE MORE SLEEP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I' going bananas here, i'm tempted to test this mornig i have even collected first pee of the day and now fighting with myself.AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.      

Buster i loved the dream i read it out to my hubby last night, i was literally crying with laughter, my hubby is convinced everyones mad n here, maybe not so unbelievable. How's the wait going for you, thinking about you.  

congrats holly on your 2 embies  

gg & shem thinking of you on 2ww - any intersting symptoms  

PT well done to get through your op and coping so well  

weeza congrats on stimmig - go girl

emma hope you're feeling bit cheerier, remember nothings normal to the mo, the hormones are to blame for all our strange feelings, things will go back to normal. 

hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals i'm having great probs concentrating.

i'm in my nest at the mo still stuffed to the eyeballs with a stinker of a cold and throat infection, so a really pretty sight.
my symptoms have all but disappeared, my (.)(.) s aren't as sore anymore and all i have is some small cramping in my sides - not sure if this is good or bad. i'm sneezing and coughing so much i'm scared if the poor embie had attached that i have shook it loose with my violent outbursts, its sore!!

i have to go to the orthodontist today, i decided that while waiting for all this ivf stuff to start that i would do things that i'd been putting off for years, so i decided to get my bottom teeth sorted out, they're a bit crooked so i'm getting a brace, he says 9 months and i'll have perfect gnashers!!! 9 months, i thought, could it be fate - giving birth and getting braces off a sexy look!! so not sure if i'm getting it on today or not i had all the moulds done 8 weeks ago. might stop me eating if nothing else.

i'm gonna stop talking now, cos my head is gonna fall off if i sneeze anymore

heres a bad joke for everyoe

*A pregnant woman from Belfast. gets in a car accident and falls into a deep coma. Asleep for nearly six months, when she wakes up she sees that she is no longer pregnant and frantically asks the doctor about her baby. The doctor replies, "Ma'am you had twins! A boy and a girl. Your brother from Ballymena came in and named them."
The woman thinks to herself, "No, not my brother... he's an idiot!"

She asks the doctor, "Well, what's the girl's name?"

"Denise."

"Wow, that's not a bad name, I like it! What's the boy's name?"

"Denephew. "*

sorry i am not responsible for my actions - blame the drugs!!!!!!!!    

talk later

nuala


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.

Lia - you beat me to it this morning!!  Hope the first day back is not too stressful thinking where you could have been at this stage.  I know that's what I found hard when I went back to work but eventually you will be able to focus on starting up again.

I just wanted to pop on this morning for a totally unrelated topic.  I am soooooo angry!  Did anyone watch the programme about pedigree dogs last night?  If there are any dog lovers here I will assume it would have made you mad and very upset too.  I can't believe the Kennel Club allow Father/Daughter and Mother/Son and Granparent/Grandchild breeding.  The dogs are so inbred that they are killing them with deformities and so called cosmetic features for the sake of shows are actually disabling dogs.  One breeds brain is getting too big for his skull so is in severe pain all the time and often have to be put to sleep (and this one won best in show!!).  Another dog called the ridgeback has a ridge on its back that is actually a form of spins bifida but is seen as so pretty that any pups born without the ridge (who are actually more healthy) are advised to be culled!  

I could go on and on but I was in tears watching a dog have an epileptic fit    and have changed my mind 100% about pedigree dogs.  I own one myself and always assumed it would mean it was bred in the kindest way possible and would be healthier than cross breeds but how wrong am I?  I will NEVER go to or support dog shows!!

I am so sorry girls if any of you are dog show goers/breeders etc and I know there are some very good breeders out there who do things in ethical ways but that programme made me so mad.  

Rant over!!


----------



## weeza82

Morning everyone!

Nuala, Yay for one more sleep! LMAO at your joke    Poor you having a stinking cold on top of everything else  

PT,   hope you get sorted with the pharmacist this afternoon and then can have peace to recuperate        

Jools, I thought it would be horrendous coming off the vino for tx but I haven't really missed it yet. Although, I now drink lemonade with blackcurrant cordial as a treat   See me, pushing the boat out     Where are you heading off to? 

Shem hope you aren't too tired and work isn't too bad  

Buster, thanks for the GFG chant! That really was a weird dream LOL, and huge congrats to your cousin, it must be a very bittersweet time for her  

Lia, your work situation doesn't sound too pleasant at the minute!

Trishy, I missed the program about the dogs last night as I was away, but maybe it's a good thing I missed it. I had read an article in the paper about it and it looked horrendous! I never knew there was such tight inbreeding! I have been looking out for a pug and would love one, but the article said they are prone to breathing problems, heart problems, hipp dysplacia and all sorts of things! I couldn't bear to see a dog in pain, so no to that. Friends of ours wanted a British Bulldog but the pups are £2K because the ***** can only carry one or two pups and must have a caesarean as it's pelvis is too small for a natural birth! WTF? How can an animal not be able to give birth? Too much genetic interference!!! Trishy, I also have a pedigree labrador and I will be breeding her with another pedigree, but I have been assured he isn't from the same family line as Ruby. I don't think inbreeding is as big a problem in a breed as common as labs, it's when you get to the more specialist breeds, it becomes an issue. Oh I always wanted a Rhodesian Ridgeback as well, stunning big dogs! 

Hi to everyone else    

Urgh, can you believe how early it gets dark now?    Autumn is definitely coming, there is a big horse chestnut behind our house and the leaves have started to turn already!


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - the pug is a big no-no.  The pug who won in the show had to have an operation a couple of years earlier to remove excess tissue in his throat because they had in-bred them so much that their faces became flatter and flatter and there was not enough room inside his mouth cavity for the amount of tissue and he could hardly breathe.  The dog show woman said they might just pass out but will be fine again a few minutes later!! How disgusting.  And when the dog won it overheated so easily it had to sit beside the cup on an ice-pack to keep its temperature down! 

And you should have seen the german shepherds.  They were described as half dog, half frog because their back end was so stooped and the back legs were bent outwards so they could not support their own weight.  And these dogs were winning in the shows!

Weeza if you want to double check before you breed I went on to the Kennel Club website and for £6 you can get your dog's family tree 5 generations back so not a bad idea to put your mind at rest.

Apparently to be Kennel Club registered all this means is that you can trace where the dog has come from and if the parents are KC registered then so can the pups even if they are deformed and then they are allowed to breed under the KC rules and their pups can be registered too and so on.  Basically the top RSPCA vet on the programme said you are better to get a crossbreed mutt who is less likely to have inherited the bad bits in such a strong concentrated way through in-breeding.

But all this said - I love my fur baby to bits and nothing would ever change that!

Sorry I will stop now!


----------



## Trishy

Sorry me again  .  Weeza yes they had a British Bulldog having a cesarean and I just couldn't believe it.  What if no-one was around and they went in to labour?  They would die a very slow and painful death


----------



## weeza82

Apparently you have to notify a vet and have them on stand by, incurring huge vet bills hence the massively overinflated price for bulldog pups. Don't say that about the German Shepherd *wails* I want one of those too! I love them but I know they are prone to hip problems as well    I just love them so much...... 

The breeder that we bought Ruby off had the 5 generations of her line and gave us a number to arrange a sire for her. This sire hasn't been used by this breeder yet, so to avoid any cross-breeding, we have have this unrelated sire from the far end of the country arranged. I really trust our breeder, he doesn't want to show the dogs, so the physical characteristics aren't important, he just wants strong healthy gun dogs. I just hope my instincts are right, when we do come to breed Ruby (and I get puppies   )


----------



## lia.g

Trishy

I totally agree with you about those poor dogs.  I couldn't bring myself to watch the programme last night.  The advertisement for it was bad enough.

My parents have always had boxers as pets.  They're just adorable and the most friendly dogs ever but every one of them has had different illnesses like cancer, thyroid problems, eye infections and Holly who I just adored had to be put down last week because she developed pancreatitis suddenly and was soo ill.

The people that run the kennels where mum and dad leave the dogs when they're on holidays are amazing and were saying that there's been a lot of research going on  into the follow up booster shot that dogs have to get before going into kennels.  It appears that it can contribute to illness in some breeds therefore they use a homeopathic vet for their dogs and accept dogs into their kennel who have had the homeopathic version of the booster.

Thought that was quite interresting.

Lia


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - you will be ok with the German Shepherds.  The show people were giving off about the look of the normal version that we all know but it turns out the ones that are still used by the police today are the truest form to the original German Shepherds years ago.  There seem to be 2 versions of this dog now, one for show and one for work or real life should I say.  So to be honest you are far more likely to come across breeders of the normal varieties that we all know and therefore the healthier versions.  I would just check their history before buying.  The really are beautiful dogs.

Lia - that is very interesting.  I take mine for its annual vaccinations/kennel cough etc and never think twice about getting him injected but there's food for thought there.

My blood is boiling!!  

DH is away to Glasgow for the football so I am on my own tonight but probably just as well as I seem to have quite a short temper at the minute and am crying at the drop of a hat.  I have no idea what is wrong with me as I don't get mood swings!  Must be getting old and grumpy!


----------



## Trishy

And Weeza meant to say the Labrador was not mentioned apart from the joint and eye problems common in them but that is nothing new really.  They did not mention any major changes related to showing them which is good.  And as you say there are so many I suppose in-breeding is not as common thank goodness.


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All

Had to jump in regarding the in-bredding of dogs and related problems

Unfortunatley this is nothing new, up until recently docking was commen place and is still "ok" with working breeds as say the Kennel Club

My father who i work along side is a vet and he refuses to dock at all but i know other vets still perform this procedure and it is truly a traumatic experience for pups 3-4 days old 

More and more we see hip dysplacia in not only large breeds but now the smaller breeds too  

German Shepards & Labradors have for as long as i can remember suffered as they got older with hip problems "going down in the back end" and ultimatley end up on 

anti-inflammatory pain relief...breeders have alot to answer for and the general public really have had no idea the lengths people will go to win a ribbon at Crufts  

I am delighted this programme has stirred up such a public out-cry...they were talking about nothing else on local radio this morning

Just look into the face of your dog as he gazes at you full of love & trust...ours are the lucky ones


----------



## Trishy

Well said Yella Zippy!  I just hope this programme helps change at least one breed as that would mean people are starting to sit up and listen.  It obviously has been going on for a long time as you say but now it is public knowledge hopefully things will change.

I did think the chairman of the Kennel Club did ok at answering the questions but still did not agree to do too much about the problems.  I am glad he at least changed the rule in the handbook about ridgeback puppies being culled if they didn't have a ridge.  But I seriously think they need to change the rules at crufts that the overall wellbeing of the dog should be taken into consideration and not just cosmetic qualities.  Also they should definitely ban in-breeding father/daughter and mother/son etc as it is so obvious the problems in humans so why can't they see it's the same in dogs.  They banned this in another country (can't remember where) so why is it not a world-wide rule?


----------



## weeza82

I always thought commoner breeds such as labs and German shepherds etc wouldn't suffer to the same extent as rarer breeds, due to the sheer number iykwim


----------



## Trishy

They will probably suffer to the same extent but it will take longer to see the change occur.  They showed the skulls of various breeds and how the shapes have changed over the past 100 years through breeding and it was unbelievable - I am afraid the pug came off worst again


----------



## weeza82

I would love a pug but the notion of actually having one went off me a while back iykwim. They are £1k plus    for such a tiny dog!!! A Jack Russell will do me well


----------



## Trishy

It's amazing how talking to you lot makes me feel so much better!  Thanks for listening to me rant and rave!

So anyway, how is everyone today?  

Any news for treatment moving forwards?  

Qnu - have you resisted temptation?  I am sure you are finding today very hard.  We are all here for you no matter what.  

Weeza - sounds like a plan to me!  I would love a dog from the rescue centre but not sure how Elvis would react as he is king of the palace and would not want to be knocked off his throne!


----------



## yellazippy

I agree Trishy...nothing like a good RANT to make you feel better,we`re like little pressure pots that need to blow every now & then    

How all you ladies on   doing??

Stimming? Weeza is that the stabbing jabbing combined with something else 

Yella


----------



## jooles

were off to mayo for a week   love it down there weve been a few times before so decided to take the opportunity to combine my  hols from work with tx break (which worked out perfectly although id rather be continuing with treatment but anyhoo ) hoping the rain will stay off and summer will kick in if only for a few days   

i know this seems like a stoopid question and i should probably know but waht does PUPO mean!!! 

jules


----------



## weeza82

Hey y'all

Yella, stimming is injecting the hormones that send your ovaries into overdrive to produce all the eggs for EC. Anyone more experienced care to elaborate? 

Jools, PUPO is Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise   

Still haven't found time to do a table yet   but I will.....


----------



## jooles

thanks for that  still trying to work out all the sayings and phrases!! since im here i meant to ask earlier.......... as i said before i had my first period in 2 years two weeks ago  now the only thing is my stomach is like a football and im feeling really bloated and fat   could this be my body doing something hormonal or othrwise or am i just fooling myself? not eating any differently (i think ) but really am unsure!!! maybe i need a virtual kick up the   to remind me that i cant blame everything on hormones  

jules


----------



## Trishy

That's just not good enough Weeza!!


----------



## lia.g

Jooles

Hope you have a nice time in Mayo.  Never been but it sounds lovely  

Glad you asked what PUPO meant cause I didn't have a clue either    Thanks for filling us in Weeza!

Lia x


----------



## holly01

ladies hows it goin these days,havnt had anything worth wile reportin so havnt been on.

seen that dog show last nite and cried when the boxer had the epileptic(sp?) fit   how can they watch the poor dog go through that each time  
we have  sun !! cant believe it!

well i still havnt booked anywhere to go over bank hols anyone any suggestions??nice hotels/areas to go to visit me and me sis headin somewhere over nite but dont know whether to stay north or go south?? 

some testers this week??    , i am terrible at personals and i feel so bad when i read all the wee personals&pm's to me u are all so kind and it really means so much to have u all rooting 4 us 
so HI to eveyone and      for the testers


----------



## lia.g

Hi Holly

Me and the DH are off to Dublin for the wknd.  Its our 6th wedding anniversary. Love it down there  

If you're just looking for something relaxing, we stayed at the Roe Valley Raddison a while back and had a spa day.  Its was really lovely and I've heard the Galgorm Spa resort is supposed to be amazing but have never been myself.

Don't really know where else to suggest as we usually head to Edinburgh if we fancy a wknd away but I'm sure the others will have lots of ideas!

Lia x


----------



## buster31

Hi again guys, hows everyone doin ?

Didn't watch pedigree dog prog heard about it on radio it really is a horrendous process unbelivably cruel. I'm a cat lady myself 2 boys Buster! and Smokes whose feral.... got them as rescue animals, Buster was taking care of Smokes he's a year older and had obviously been a house cat at one stage but Smokes spent first 3 months up the chimney, behind kitchen cupboards, hissing and spitting but is a wee pet now, can't be held but he does like to be told hes very handsome squeaks at you to talk and can be stoked. Buster is just a big softy lives on my mums lap ! They both live with my mum now cos when me and Dp moved in together with the boys his asthma returned with a vengeance but they're happy as Larry.

*Pink * *Tulip * Any luck with suppositries ? I think they're a marvellous invention.

*Weeza* I'll just keep saying Grow Follicles Grow to you now, it's the most important thing at the mo.. make a bumper crop

*Holly*, *Shem*, *Glittergirl* How's symptom watch going  Hope ur all doing well and that ur not struck down with the cyclogest dreams and headaches, out of all the drugs I've found them the absolute worst.

*Qnu* Well girl our big day tomorrow, how's ur cold/ throat braces going ? Crossing everything for u ..We can do it                    

*Lia * *G* Hope u have a great anniversary

*Jools*Enjoy ur week in Mayo hope u get some good weather 

Everyone else hope ur doin well

Not sure how I am  was in right state earlier.. started spotting this morning which has continued all day. It's brown so old blood...so don't know wot to make of it . .. also boobs sore....after no symptoms the day b4 OTD all sorts have started. 
Going to test tomorrow ,on OTD, not going to try to hold out till Sat, spoke to GP earlier who has signed me off for a week. I asked for 2 days but she's put down a week incase I get a miracle  and I am bleeding, she said I'll need to take it easy and get in touch for more cyclogest. 
Going to test in afternoon when DP gets home from work so he doesn't have to head straight out with the news in the morning. So all last minute prayers, positive vibes , pagan sacrifices much appreciated. Whatever tomorrow brings I still love Our Little Trooper 

Take care everyone

V x


----------



## roxychick121

Cate1976 said:


> Roxy: Hopefully this'll give you a rough idea of timescales. here's how it worked for DH and I.
> 
> Nov 2006: Found out we'll need IVF to have own LO but consultant from Altnagelvin wanted DH's SA to be redone, Altnagelvin had 4/5 month wait which cons felt was too long so said he'd refer us to RFC as urgent case.
> Jan 2007: Got letter from RFC saying name was on outpatient waiting list to see dr and I'd receive appointment within 6 months and they'd contact me with details approx 6 weeks before appointment being due. I happened to be in Belfast not long after getting the letter so thought I'd go round to RFC to ask them when appointment was likely to be and how long wait for IVF is. I was told that where we were appointment was likely to be begiining June and it'd be initial consultation going through what had been done at Altnagelvin and that wait for IVF was 2 years.
> Early May 2007: Letter comes from Royal saying to ring them within 2 weeks to arrange an appointment. Did so and arranged appointment for 30th May.
> 30th May: Had appointment and RFC wanted to do DH's SA again which was arranged for 20th August.
> 20th August: DH's SA is done and a week later, we got letter saying that although his count is reduced, there was enough sperm that IVF will be appropriate. DH also had problems getting up (can't think how to put it without words being censored).
> October 2007: get letter asking us to contact hospital to arrange appointment for DH. Appointment was planned for 10th December but due to dr being on holiday it was actually on 12th November. and he was prescribed tablets to help and they did.
> It was also in October that I phoned RFC to find out when review was likely to be as I'd been told at time of DH's SA that review is usually 3-4 months after and with RFC giving 6 weks notice of appointments thought I'd best ring in case letter had got lost in post. Got a nasty surprise when i was told that review wasn't likely to be until beg-mid February and that wait for IVF was 12-18 months, this is 2 days after IF had hit me, 2 days before my Nieces 1st birthday and 3 days before what would have been due date if pg abck in 05 had lasted (see my signature). Was out the door and headed for church office and the then senior leader of the church I go to (has recently changed his role in the church and not sure what official title is now). Managed to catch him and whinged to him and he was brill as always. Worth saying that he'd only gone up to his office to type something up for a meeting he was in with someone in the main office downstairs and had me knock the door. When he gave me a hug at the end, I did let a couple of tears drop but said if I started it'd be ages before I stopped and I knew he needed to get back to the meetiha.
> January 2008: Get letter from RFC saying that review is on 20th february.
> 20th february, had review signed consent forms for IVF, Dr Williamson said that Western board fund 7 cycles a month and that we were 29/30 on list and letters to be sent out in February had already gone so we should get ours July. I've phoned a couple of times to ask where we were on list (end may we were 11 and June we were 7). In June I was told they weren't sure if letters were being sent out in July or August so wait was 1-3 months. Letters were sent out in July (someone on here got a letetr, can't remember who it was now though), waiting to find out if they're being sent this month.
> The way it works is that you get letter saying you're top of the list the month before tx starts. Once you get letter, you have to let them know when next AF starts and then you get schedule, think that's right from what I've read on here.
> Hoping to get letter this month or enxt month at the latest as it appears that Western board only fund 4 cycles a month now or possibly people who were suspended/frozen have been reactivated and had their tx.


Thank you so much for this info gives me a bit of idea whats ahead of me, i know it will be a while but its nice to know the stages that it will be in, thanks once again. i hope your appointment arrives soon


----------



## lia.g

Thanks buster!  Can't believe its 6 years.  The time has flown  

You and Nuala are in my thoughts tonight       you both get a good nights sleep and tomorrow brings positive results.    

Lia xx


----------



## shem

Evening ladiesWas in the middle of posting earlier then had a toilet emergency thanks to lovely cyclogest Holly how you holding up? PM for you.Glitter girl nearly halfway there Nuala and Buster good luck for tomorrow  Lia enjoy your weekend in dublin Jules enjoy yourselves in mayo PT hope you start to feel better soon in the meantime look after yourself Work wasn't too bad today DH has been great helping with everything and telling me to put my feet up I could get used to this  Going to Ballymac tomorrow night for dinner my wee friend also best cousin is taking me she's a wee gem, she is single at the mo and would love to find a man to settle down with she always seems to end up with losers  she deserves much betterHope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## emak

Evening girls ,just a quickie from me to wish Nuala and Buster good luck for tomorrow   really    that you both get a   

Loopy you do make me laugh.........are u feeling a wee bit frisky tonite?    
Nothing to report my end ,just another day at work ,only another 15 shifts to go til the dole office calls  .I still havent phoned the rfc think i will on Friday just to see if i have managed to move at all.....fingers crossed girls. 
Sending lots of sticky baby dust to you all
      
  
Emma  xxx


----------



## jooles

me again  

can anybody tell me how i put details into my personal profile  still trying to work my way round this!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Buster and Nuala:   for BFP's from you both tomorrow.

Lia:  Hope you have a good weekend in Dublin.

Jooles:  Have a great time in Mayo.

PT:  Hope you're feelin gbetter soon.  Did the suppositories work?

Holly, Shem and GG:  How's the 2ww going for you.   for 3 BFP's from you.

Roxy:  Glad you've found the info useful.  Timescale is just for me, don't know how it compares to others.

Emak:  Hope you get good news when you ring RFC. Where were you last time you phoned and when was that?  Can't remember if you're above me or nehind me, I know there's not many people between us.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## qnu

Thanks everyone for the best wishes and support it means a lot.    

going to  bed now and will try to sleep. not optimistic on the sleep front though.     

have cramping and sore head, so hoping thats good.       
tomorrow - oh its now today ............... yikes.

talk later   

nuala
OMG


----------



## jooles

buster and nuala thinking of you both   hope we hear good news tomoro!!!

all the best  

jules


----------



## buster31

Hi *Qnu*/*Nuala * just came on hoping their might be some result from you....kinda early I know.!It's such a beautiful morning for a change please let it be a truly beautiful day  

*Lia-G, Loopy One , Shem,Emak, Jooles, Cate1976*, Thanks so much guys for all the good wishes and prayers really means the world, and to everyone else over the last few weeks .

This site really is a life-saver. I'd added up from the 2ww board that out of 49 testers theres been 19 positives in Aug so far so roughly 37% .....just incase anyone else is a bit of a geek like me and likes to see thing in precentages.."These aren't my underpants..these are definitely not my underpants.." as DP likes to quote to me..( Rainman )  My long winded point being , it really helps to know ur not alone, because despite the no of people suffering infertility nowadays, everyone I know ,bar my cousin recently new to mother hood ,has conceived, as and when they decided ,with a no of pleasant surprises thrown in . SIL got preg with 3rd 4 months after having 2nd and another friend got preg via a wonderful accident. So just so good to share with other people who understand wot a complete headf**k this process is. 

I'm just wittering on, but theres a high chance I'll be doing it on and off all day till DP gets home.

First sample of the day has been collected and is silently taunting me from the bathroom shelf.

Had a crazy nite doing sleep test, 2 cannulas taped up my nose, chest monitor strapped on and probe attached to finger..awoke about 4 times during nite and finger probe off even tho I'd taped it on.. .Really want to get sleep disorder sorted out becos I know its putting my body under a lot of strain and can't be helping this process..so ,don't know how useful results will be if they haven't been able to read my oxygen levels properly...  Why oh why can't N.Ireland just have a proper sleep clinic instead of all this faffin ...Consultants want a proper overnite study done to monitor my brain waves but would have to go to Scot or Lon and NHS won't fund until all these other things ruled out first. Its only taken 26 yrs to get this far...and we think they're slow were fertility testing is concerned. 

My bleeding continues, blood is turning redder but not a proper AF flow so still keeping to the chant " It ain't over till the fat lady sings.. going to change that to red lady" 

Anyway ,will no doubt be on and off all day so if it gets too much just ignore my posts 

Enjoy the sunshine today ladies . God knows we deserve it

V x

Oops nearly forgot *Weeza* Grow follicles Grow


----------



## weeza82

Morning, 

Nuala and Buster                         for you both today    Buster you are a hero for holding out till DH comes home    we will be here all day to take your mind off things    and thanks for the GFG chant


----------



## buster31

*Weeza* Ur welcome..any twinges yet ?


----------



## weeza82

No twinges, feeling much more human again, I was starting to struggle on the d/r


----------



## angel83

Hi Girls

Good luck for all 2day  

I had my appointment with Dr Moohan at Altnagelvin last week. After 3x Clomid and 4x Tamoxifen BFN's - We have now been referred to the royal for either IUI or IVF. 

He cant confirm which it will be as DH's sperm sample in 2005 was 13mill - He said he now has to pass a more filtered test and have 5mill left and then we can try IUI. Any1 know anything about this?
And the most commonly asked Question - How long am i going to have to wait?

Thanks Girls - i know i always get help here..

Sinead xx


----------



## buster31

*Weeza * I could actually feel things happening in the last few days, my rhs was doin bugger all throughout stimm, but on the fri 4 days b4 EC I was in the chemist sniffing perfume samples and my rhs ovary started twinging like mad . In the end of the 4 eggs 2 came from each side. Perfume sample was Ultraviolet bizarrely..don't know if it was conincidence or not.


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.

Good luck everyone today.  It's a big day on here  

Still waiting for my letter.  If they are posted out from RFC does anyone know when?  I assume they are posted during the last week of each month to call people for the following month?


----------



## holly01

to Nuala/Qnu,Buster and thinking of u all     

   RE the weird dreams i am glad others have been having them also i couldnt understand where they were comin from  thank god for FF sets me mind at rest now  

weeza hows the form wit ya?ye all bruised?  ye get loads of good follies


----------



## qnu

Hi all, my wonderful partners in crime

I'm so out of it at the mo that i'm totally incapable of personals,     so hello everyone.

Just want to let you know I got              

I can't believe it, I think my head is going to explode, my mind is running overtime, i have a wee angel inside me.

i'm praying so hard it doesn't leave me.     

i have to calm down cos i have to phone a couple of people to let them know as they'll be chewing their nails off.   

talk later and thanks for all the  Positive Energy   

buster - hows it going, thinking of you.                

talk later 

nuala


----------



## holly01

delighted for ye both


----------



## weeza82

Hugest Congrats Nuala!!!! so pleased!


----------



## Trishy

Massive congratulations


----------



## EmerG

Huge congratulations Nuala what great news!!!


----------



## pink tulip

Nuala - this is wonderful news to waken up to this morning. I am so happy for you - Conagratulations!

My slightly less significant news  but hey, it's all relatiive  is that I have been to the toilet....the suppositories worked and I will be using them for any future toilet issues! Just for your info, girls, I found that after ET I was crippled with constipation also - I think this is a common complaint. So, get the glycerin suppositories - they do the job!!  

My DH is going to Arizona for training with his new company on Saturday for a week. I am very happy for him as it's a great opportunity but I am going to miss him sooooo much. We have spent such a lot of time together over the last couple of weeks, we are almost inseparable. He has been such an amazing support and so loving. I know he is dreading leaving me too, which is sweet.

How are the rest of you lovely ladies? Weeza, Holly? Hope it's all going OK for you guys  Buster - I hope the blood is just a side-effect....don't lose hope 

Love PT x


----------



## weeza82

Hey PT     that the suppositories have worked!! Another hurdle past    How is the recuperation now? When do you expect some results back? Gosh poor you having DH going away for a week, especially just as you have been so inseperable    I am always so upset we are apart for any length of time


----------



## emak

NUALA  Many Congrats on your


----------



## glitter girl

OMG God Nuala,   

                          , IM AM SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!

      .


----------



## glitter girl

BUSTER   For you hun


----------



## glitter girl

Morning Everyone,

What great news to wake up to, hope its the start of a string of  's on here.

Just thinking this time next week it will be me making an announcement on here, yikes,  what a scary thought!!! 


Shem and Holly, thinking of yous, hope time is going in well for yous.   

Weeza, D.R can be quite demanding, hang on in there, you are doing great  

P.T, Glad to see you on here a bit more. Im sorry your d.h has to go away, I will keep you company on here as best I can, as Im sure the others will as well .

Hi to everyone else


----------



## yellazippy

Nuala I` chuffed to bits for you actually have a tear in my eye (hormonal my AF again  )

    Buster Qnu


----------



## tedette

Hi there,

Just popped in to say congrats to Nuala and good luck to all those testing or on 2WW at the minute!     
      

Tedette


----------



## jooles

woohoo congrats nuala thats brilliant news   you and your hubby must be over the moon!!!! delighted for ya both


----------



## yellazippy

Nuala alias Qnu...i knew that  

Morning to All 

Weeza: How long have you been stimming and how much longer before your EC??

PT: Glad the earth has moved for you finally 

Girls on 2ww   

Yella


----------



## angel83

congratulations Nuala - Enjoy telling every1


----------



## qnu

thank you, thank you, thank you all for all the support and kindness over the few weeks i have been on this site, you have been lifesavers. thanks angel, yella, tedette, jooles, glittergirl, emma, weeza Pink tulip, holly, emerg and trishy for your messages
i'm feeling so many things at the minute, i don't know what i'm doing.
i phoned my friends and family who know whats going on and they are all so excited, i have to keep reminding everyone not to say anything to anyone yet cos we're not i the safe zone yet, but i want to shout it from the rooftops.
i managed to row with my hubby this morning and take some of the shine of the pos, cause he takes it also calmly and i get so annoyed, i feel if he got excited or showed some emotion it would help me. he says its just his way but i have seen him when his footie team scores or looses, he can react then. i'm really disappointed in him, we were always such a great partnership, why does it feel [email protected] now of all times. i could make a million excuses for him but i just think he should be putting me and what we're doing first.  sorry for rant i'm sure itll get better.
pt-glad to hear the world has fallen out of your bottom.
weeza-good luck little follies
buster- keep positive you can do it
talk to all later
nuala


----------



## yellazippy

Nuala

As supportive as my DP is he just doesn`t seem to show the enthusiasm or excitement that i feel regarding tx

So i understand how dissappointed it leaves you feeling sometimes but it maybe will take a little longer for it all to become "real" for him

Anyway best of luck and again Congrats on your


----------



## Trishy

Nuala - maybe he is just a bit scared to believe it.  I bet he is absolutely over the moon inside.  He will come round.


----------



## buster31

Hi *Qnu*/*Nuala[/b

Oh my God girl        

I'm so so happy for you, I phoned DP to tell him and started sobbing 

I'd knew you'd done it on Sat when u'd got the pink blood I was convinced, when you weren't on first thing, started thinkin surely I can't have got it wrong... so glad to be proved right for a change.

I''m an emmotional wreck right now ,crying again ,I know its all the pent up emotion of the last few weeks and fear of wots coming in a few hours..

CONGRATULATIONS  to all 3  / 4  of you .

As for ur DH I know u said he's a pharmacist my brother was a geneticist and maddeningly contained ,everything from a scientific angle, so he probably just doesn't know how to show it yet, whereas, we're all so supported by hormone drugs at the mo we can range thr every emotion in 30 secs flat. 

Enjoy today such a major achievement . Rainman calculates now 20 out of 49 roughly 39 % success this month..... buy they're still not my underpants 

Take care
x*


----------



## EmerG

Good luck Buster We're all keeping everything crossed for you                      

Emer x


----------



## sara1

Qnu,          
Congrats on your .  You must be on .  So pleased for you both.

Buster - still ing for a good result for you.  You are a good one waiting til your DH comes home.  I think I would have secretly done the test this morning .  

Sara


----------



## bron11

Nula big congratulations, look after yourself and the wee one on board.

Buster - thoughts with you also  Bron


----------



## qnu

thanks
bron, sara, trishy and yella for the positive thought i really appreciate them. buster you have will of steel, thanks for the words of wisdom and good thoughts its such a help. i phoned my hubby and made an effort and told him that all of you ladies are delighted and really supportive ...... had to stop typing there as my hubby phoned to see 'what i was up to' so had civilised conversation.

did i tel you ladies i went to orthodontist yesterday to organise a brace for my bendy gnashers (they're not that bad, i just always wanted the american smile!!!ha) so anyhoo thought i was just getting some preliminary wok done but ----- out came the brces and i had them fitted, so i have rail tracks top and bottom for , guess how long,...... 9 months, how funny is that (not as funny as my face) they are taking some getting used to.

i have to go to belfast now for an interview for a counselling course, i've always wanted to something like that and now i have the chance - i had my own catering business, coffee shop etc and sold it before christmas, so i decided to take some time out from working cos i did overdo it, and give the babymaking a proper chance. thank god i did.
i'm just not sure now of the travelling 45 mins each way to belfast over the winter.
i'd better go scrub up for this.

thanks again girls

nuala


----------



## holly01

any thoughts on swimming on 2ww
wana book a hotel for wend but just came in2 me head maybe i shudnt go swmming??infection etc??
am i going


----------



## Trishy

Hi Holly

No I don't think you are allowed to swim I am afraid.


----------



## holly01

Trishy


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Just checking in to see if we have any news from Buster       
Im just off the phone from rfc and wait til ye hear this ,last time i rang (4/5weeks ago) i was number 19 ,today im number *21* i am soooooooooooooooo raging right now ,the only explanation she could give me was that some people may have been reactivated on the lists  If any of yous near the top of the lists that are waiting for letters, they arent out yet ,the girl on the phone said that they are waiting to be informed themselves but that it would possibly be next week.Cate ye never know you may be recieving that long overdue letter very very soon  
Chat later Emma xxx


----------



## Trishy

Emak - I really feel for you.   I have been told that same thing so many times over the last 3 years that I am surprised I have not gone completely mad!    I just hope me being no.1 and waiting for my letter does not mean there is a possibility of actually being no. 5 or something!  I won't even risk phoning them!  Fingers crossed I do get my letter next week then.

As soon as I finish a private FET and NHS through the Royal then I am outta there!  Hopefully I won't need more treatment after that anyway.

I am thinking that once I start treatment again I am going to have another wee trip to the spiritual healer to see if she is as good as she was last time.  For anyone who thinks it is a load of c**p I am not going expecting her to tell the future or give me false hope but just as a way to give me the  strength to get through it no matter what the outcome.  I am not religious so it's my way of finding strength from somewhere and I say each to their own.  My SIL walked out of the room when I was telling someone about it because she felt so strongly that it was the 'devil's work' (her words) and it upset me that she could not see that no matter what other people think it really helped me get through my BFN and to find the strength to try again.  Surely that can't be a bad thing can it?  Am I being silly or was she being a tad unsupportive?


----------



## shem

NUALA               Im sooooooooo happy for you and DHwell done


----------



## emak

Trishy ,i know all about unsupportive family members this week    ,honestly some people would need to think before they open their big gobs !!!  In regards to the spiritual healer i say you do whatever makes you happy sod everyone else we all need something/someone to help us through the dark days.I love going to fortune tellers went to one last year and she was able to tell me that she saw a change on the job front and that unfortunately the decision would be out of my hands............then 4 months later my work announced that it was closing ,freaky or what .She also saw that i was trying to get pg   BUT she didnt tell me if i was gonna have any kids suppose time will tell  .I know what ye mean about rfc soooooooooooooooo bloody frustrating 2 steps forward 1 step back but on this occasion its just 2 steps back    ,girls if i dont laugh bout it think i will scream and as im in work dont think that would be a good idea.

LOOPY  glad you managed to have a bit of fun last night


----------



## lia.g

Evening Ladies

First chance I've had to get on here today as work was mad, but what great news I've arrived home to -      

Huge congratulations to you Nuala.  I'm delighted for you     

Hope everyone else is well!

Lia x


----------



## roxychick121

nuala congratulations to you and dh, this gives us all so much hope. so pleased for yous.

everyone else    for those awaiting     to yous all


----------



## buster31

Hi guys

*Qnu*, *Weeza*, *Holly01*, *Pink * *Tulip*, *Glitter * *Girl*, *Yellazippy*,*Emerg*, *Sara*, *Bron11*,*Emak*, *Loopyone* Thanks so much for all your good wishes all day guys..your a great bunch 

I'm afraid its bad news at this end  at 3.30 this afternoon.  

I think I kinda knew deep down all the way through the 2ww .

Our Little Trooper poor little day3 grade3 3cell embie  ,it was always going to be such a long shot but I still thank God for it, we got so much further this time than the first, so have to just keep stepping in the right direction.

We're going to buy a sunflower at weekend and plant it ,mad I know ,but I can't get over the fact me and DP did create something from the two of us for a while, so thats going to be our goodbye.

So guys thanks again keep trucking everyone.... let me have some more percentages to work out

Take care
V x


----------



## tedette

Buster I am so sorry to hear your news.  

Fair play to you for having such a positive outlook on tx and I KNOW you will get there in the end.


----------



## lia.g

Buster

So sorry     

I think the sunflower is a lovely idea.

You're in my thoughts

Lia xo


----------



## holly01

Buster i am so so sorri to see this,god love ye pet me heart goes out to ye both,take ure time to grieve..its sooo sad
   god i hate IF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i think the sunflower is a grt idea


----------



## Fionab

Nuala, congratulations on your BFP  

Buster, sorry to hear about your BFN  .  Hopefuly it will be third time lucky for you as it was for me.  The sunflower is a great idea.

Fiona


----------



## sara1

Buster, 
I am so sorry to hear your news.       to you and ur DH.  I agree with the others the sunflower is such a lovely idea.  ing for you both.  You seem to have a really positive outlook.

Luv
Sara


----------



## Annie70

Buster, I'm so sorry for your BFN - wish I was having to congratulate you! Big hug to you and, love the idea of the sunflower. You and dh did plant the seeds for your future family - one day a little sprout _will _ come through for you!


----------



## emak

BUSTER  im so sorry to read ur news.We are all here for you if you wanna chat.I am really disappointed for you and DH ,god knows how u must be feeling .IF sucks!!!


----------



## pink tulip

aah buster.....i'm sorry hon....this is so hard  You seem to be very strong in your message so I'm sure you will get through. Me thinks the sunflower idea might catch on....not that we are encouraging too many BFN of course  I totally agree with you that it was the most amazing feeling to have just made an embie together. for those of us with IF issues, it is pretty momentous. Take care of you and DH xx


----------



## Annie70

After all that, forgot to congratulate you, Nuala! Hope you have a safe remaining 8 months  - when'll your scan  be? Sounds like the work break was best medicine for you. 

Tedette - just saw your tag - 18 weeks already!! Hope all is going well. 

Weeza - forgot to ask you how your baseline scan was. Did you have many follies?

Well, I'm off to Galway tomorrow for a couple of days to stay with a mad friend from uni. Just love going there (and seeing her too!), try to get every time I'm home. Though, Mayo sounds good too - haven't been there since I was a wean.


----------



## bron11

Buster, sorry, thoughts with you and hubbie.  Look after yourself Bron xx


----------



## glitter girl

Buster, so sorry you didn't get good news, it's so unfair. Thinking of you tonight xx


----------



## qnu

Oh buster i'm soooooo sorry you had bad news, its so unfair. you're being so positive i guess one day at a time is the way to take it and the sunflower idea is beautiful, one little flower deserves another.                                    
loads and loads of prayers and good thoughts coming from me to you.

many thanks to all the ladies sending me good wishes, i'm so nervous that i'll do something wrong and damage it (or them as one of my friends was reminding me) yikes

had my interview for my counselling course and start 17 sept it seems really good and the people on the course do self awareness too, so its not all about helping others which is interesting, but i would really love to be able to give something to people going through tough times. its funny i used to work at the college i had the interview with and the receptionists recognised me i was really chuffed cos its massive and i left 5 years ago and i taught there for 3 years, so i thought they'd have forgotten me.

i have to go phone my sis in arizona cos she is bursting to get chatting as i could only email this morning (8 Hours diff) and then i've been out all day. she had ivf cos of blocked tubes and it worked 2nd time with her little frozen weaker eggs, so there is no hard fast rule with this stuff, i only had 2 and none frozen, everyone is different.
isn't someones hubby going to arizona, i cant find it i the posts, my sis is in phoenix, all the big computer comps are beside her, is your hubby going there, very nosey i know, but i love to think someone from here is going somewhere near her and the fam, cos i miss them so much.

i have to go and stop prattling, i have to pack for my thai cookery weekend, gonna be suuch fun, between not drinking cos of my little one and not eating because of my sexy braces, i have limited ways to misbehave, very unusual.

ok talk soon

nuala


----------



## qnu

sorry annie forgot to say 3 weeks til scan, they'll send out an apt. i had to look it up myself i don't think i'll believe it til i see something
nuala


----------



## jooles

ah buster thats really sad news sorry to hear that!!!!!! im thinking of you and your hubby   you have a really positive outlook and i love the idea of your sunflower!!! im heading away but will be thinking of ya

jules


----------



## shem

Buster Im so sorry for you and DH   take time to recover will keep you in my prayers. xx


----------



## Cate1976

Buster:       and       to you and your DH.  Good to read you've got such apositve outlook though.  Love the sunflower idea.

Nuala:      Huge congratulations to you   for a healthy 8.5 months for you.

Emak:  That's a bummer.  I wouldn't have thought people above you being reactivated would push you down though, wouldn't you stay in same place?  Could still be bad news for me though.  I was 7 after letters had gone out in June and it was around the 23rd I phoned.  If they called 4 in July then I should defo be getting letter this month depending on how many above me were reactivated.    Quick question though.  DH and I are going away next friday 29th day AF is due.  If letter hasn't come by then but I come home to it and sent details of when AF starts straight back to RFC, would I be able to start on that cycle or would I have to wait until next cycle?  I won't be home until evening of 7th September so wouldn't be sending details back until 8th, day 21 would be the 18th September.

Just so I'm prepared, what has to avoided during 2ww apart from the obvious foods which are on pg no no list?


----------



## weeza82

Morning, 

Buster, so sorry to hear your news       the sunflower is a lovely idea    

Cate, maybe it's time you started thinking about what you should be eating as well as avoiding in the lead up to Tx so your body is prepared and your eggs are of the highest quality, rather than just what to avoid in 2ww.


----------



## pink tulip

Morning girls,

How are you 2 w waiters today? Any symptoms? Hoping you're embies are getting cosy

Weeza - when is your next scan to see how the stimming is going? How are you feeling today hon?

Nuala - how does it feel waking up preggers, you lucky duck? I'm sure you still can't believe it. I bet your DH comes around a bit given the chance. I always find that it takes my husband days or weeks ( depending on the gravity of the situation) to allow things to sink in and come to terms with it.

Buster - I know you must be hurting today, with the reality of the BFN. Do something that makes you feel happy   For me, it's shopping every time 

Cate - I agree with Weeza. By the time the 2ww comes all the work is done, except to rest. Much more important to think about your diet and lifestyle now in the lead up to your treatment. You should get one of Zita West's or Marilyn Glenvilles books which has endless info on diet and lifestyle changes throughout the whole thing, including the 2ww. Don't forget, your DH needs to consider his health aswell to ensure that he gets the best  

I had such a lovely day yesterday. Went to SpaceNK and had my makeup done by a Laura Mercier ( whose makeup I luuuurrrve) makeup artist. Obviously, it's just a way of encouraging you to buy products but I don't mind that! Then went and did a little shopping - got a couple of wee tops for the weekend in Donegal. Then went to the travel agent and booked a holiday for me and DH - we are going to Fuerteventura for Christmas....yipeee! I am so glad to have it to look forward to and not having to think about the family politics of Christmas. Every year it is a nightmare for me, with my parents being separated. This year, I can just walk away form it all, bikini clad! Afterwards I had my reflexology during which I woke myself snoring  Isn't that such a good sign? I find it so hard to relax sometimes. I'm back for my third session next week. I'm really doing it for the benefit of my general health and well being.

DH is leaving 2moro am and I am dreading it - I know there will be tears. Then I am off to Donegal with my brothers so I know we will have a great time

Love Pink x


----------



## EmerG

Buster I am so sorry to hear your news   . You have a wonderful positive outlook but I know it must be hard too. The sunflower idea is a lovely one. 

PT nice to hear you sounding upbeat again and having lots of lovely chilling time, and its lovely to be booking holidays and to have something nice to look forward to. Hope you're not too bad with your DH going away this weekend, I hate it too when I have to be apart from mine. 

Cate I got the Zita West book and tried to follow most of her tips for eating and vitamins/supplements etc (although it would be hard to follow them all), not sure about anyone else but I know that it really made me feel like I was doing the right things and giving myself the best chance through my tx.


----------



## holly01

ladies,FRIDAY!!!and a bank hol!!dont know what i am on about sur i am off this 3 wks and takin another 2  but thinkin of u ladies thats workin 

PT can i just say ure day yesterday sounded devine!and u totally deserved it,hope ye have a ball in donegal with ure bro's and get plenty a guniness in2 ye and build ure self up ,i hope ure brothers spoil ye rotten.me and sis decided on just goin to letterkenny,actually i secertly decided cudnt be bothered drivin too far   so l'kennys handy and it has all we need.And furtevantureaaaaaaaaaaaa(sp?)woooopppeeeeeeeeeeee we went away for xmas last yr fantastic!!!!havnt decided this yr depend on outcome nxt wk  
Weeza how'd ure scan go?all lookin good mrs?ye getin excited that things are movin on??whats ure approx dates for e/c and e/t?

Cate i agree with the other ladies i'd be preparing before 2ww eatin really healthy and vitamins and DH on his vits also,as the girls say thats when it matters ure quality of eggs.I know i did a good 3 mths b4 hand and i now know whatever the outcome of 2ww i did all i can to get a gud result and thats all any of us can do 

As for me no signs what so ever  so i dont know what to make of it?! only have really sore (.)(.) but i am puttin that down to the supp's!      

Buster thinkin of u today honey


----------



## glitter girl

Good morning all,

Holly, you sound in great form today, good for you!! I also am having very few symptoms and am starting to get a bit worried. 

The only positive sign is im feeling in really bad form, the slightest wee thing is really annoying me, and I really am feeling im on 

such a short fuse most of the time. The only reason I think this could be a positive sign is that this was exactly the way I was 

when I became pregnant the last time ( sadly, ended in etopic ) Watch out ladies as I had really bad road rage then too!!! On 

the other hand these syptoms could be A.F on her way? Was anyone else feeling like this? Not sure what to think?


----------



## yellazippy

Buster I`m gutted for you but what a wonderful attitude you have you`re an inspiration  

The sunflower is a beautiful idea 

I`m off to Melmore in Donegal after work today for 10 whole days    I can`t wait 

I was up at 7 this morning (early for me ) coz i`m so excited    

This is the first time DP & I have had any time away on our own this year 

No electric or running water (think i mentioned it before) so no FF contact  

So to all you ladies on 2ww    

And everyone else have a great bank holiday weekend whatever you are doing

  Yella


----------



## weeza82

Back again,

I got busted for over use of non work related internet sites, whilst at work today, so things will be a bit quieter on the Weeza front for a while   

Everyone, have a rocking weekend


----------



## emak

Ooohhhhh WEZZA you are a naughty girl     you will have to get the ole broadband in at the house...........or is it not available out in the sticks yet!!!   Have a great weekend.

YELLA enjoy yourself in Donegal ,hope the weather picks up a bit for ya,or come to think of it suppose it doesnt matter what the weather is doing.   ENJOY!!

PT im sooooooooo jealous of your day of pampering yesterday ,i just love going for a massage ,its a real treat though .....credit crunch and all   have a lovely weekend with your bros ,hope they spoil u rotten.Im sure u will really miss DH when he is away but just think of all the lovely goodies he will bring u back from duty free 

CATE i also find it difficult to understand how u go the wrong way on a waiting list  as u said u would think that at worst i would stay the same position not go down  Hope u dont mind me asking what date did u join the lists ? i was April 7th ,its just there seems to be quite a big gap between u and me 

Holly have a ball in Letterkenny ,where are u staying? You are sure to have a great night out ,its such a busy wee town with plenty of stag/hen parties about.ENJOY.

BUSTER thinking of you      

Any Big Bro fans out there.........apparently Mario is supposed to be going back in on Sunday to propose to Lisa   dont know what to make of that ,think BB bosses must be getting desperate!!!
Was over at a friends house earlier as it was her wee girls 3rd birthday ,she is just the cutest wee thing and a real mini me with her Mum even has the exact same colour of red hair just gorgeous.So i am back home with MORE birthday cake ,think i better   as tomorrow its my nieces 7 th party with MORE cake again this is not doing the diet any good i tell ya ,i will have to be doing plenty of walking this weekend. A big HI to everyone else hope you are all keeping fine.  
Right im off for now.
Emma  xxx


----------



## bron11

Evening girls 
Just a quick one.
Could not resist ringing Royal to find out where I was on NHS list, Hubby rang on 12th of Aug and was told 2-4 months.  Today got told 3-5 months.

Girl stated that there was a problem with the lab in Jan so this app has caused delay in lists waiting time - first i heard of this.

13th on list.  Was put onto it in Oct 07.  She cannot gurantee that time will not increase as "things can go wrong".

Stated that they treat 8 people a months - maybe I am really bad at maths but if treating 8 a month - how do they get upto 5 months?

This right I will definately lose out on my cycle as won't make top of list before May, esp if they keep change lists.

Sorry girls if this does not help your positon but thought I would update you.

Hope everyone as well as expected Bron


----------



## Cate1976

Weeza:  Naughty Girl, would it be poss for you to access FF only during your lunch break?  I think employment law means that you can't be reprimanded or disciplined for accessing non work websites during lunch and possibly even tea breaks.  Other option is that you get internet in your house, even if you can't get broadband, I would think that FF would work ok on dial up.  I've recently upgraded to wireless, have the Belkin 125 speed router and that made things a bit quicker.  Before I went wireless, my broadband was 2.2mbps.

Buster:  How are you?  Thinking of you.

Bron:  If you're 13th on the list and you've been told 3-5 months, it could be cos they're allowing for people above you who are frozen or suspended being reactivated.

Emak:  I went on list on 20th February.  Dr Williamson said that Western board fund 7 cycles a month and that letters had already gone out so she thought I'd be getting my letter in July.  may, I was 11 after letters had gone out and June I was 7.  Only reason for this could be people who were frozen/suspended being reactivated.  I'm hoping to get my letter this month.

Holly:  Have a great time in Letterkenny.

Yella:  Hope your weekend in Donegal is a good one.
  
Will look at getting Zita West or Mary Glenville books but the only thing is that I also want to be as relaxed as possible and not be thinking should I be doing this/is this best avoided all the time.  Need to balance that with giving DH and I the best possible chance of tx being successful.  Getting him to take prescription medication is difficult enough so getting him to take extra isn't going to be easy.


----------



## emak

Morning everyone
BRON so sorry to read that you also are havin probs with the rfc waiting lists.When i joined the lists almost 5 months ago i was told 4-7 months ,well im STILL being told 4-7 months WTF !!! Also im moving the WRONG way was 19 last month now im 21   i am actually at the same position i was back in May how depressing   i was stupid enough to actually think that i may have been starting tx in the next 2 months ,i dont think so !!! 
I am going to my nieces birthday party today ,2 hrs of screaming 7 year olds ,cant wait!!!   Think i will bring a set of ear plugs with me.LOL.Catch up with you all later on.
Emma  xxx


----------



## Lesley08

Hi everyone,

Firstly well done to all you ladies with the BFP's and hope those who have been disappointed are holding up.

Just back from dd wedding in Oxford which was fab. The weather was amazing, the sun shone all day and dd had arranged everything to perfection. She was married in Oriel chapel, the chapel of her old college by one of her tutors who is also an anglican priest and the reception was held in two marquees on the masters lawn of Christchurch college ( her hubby's old college) just a short walk away. It went really well and everyone behaved themselves. apparently there were some inappropriate flirtations later on but I had gone home early with DH and missed all the scandal so its all hearsay and conjecture  

I am now officially broke, Kerry Katona is probably better off than we are which is a bit of a problem as we owe the balance on our tx in czech Rep!! Hopefully we have enough to cover the actual tx and some time to save enough for the travel etc...Im not even sure how much we do owe as they are so casual about money at our clinic all they say is pay us when you have it and dont worry etc...which is great but I would still like to see how much we owe!!

The other effect of the wedding being over is to bring the focus onto our tx as it s the next big thing for us , so to speak. Im hoping to get my tx plan within the next couple of weeks and have the drugs here ready to go. Im back to work on tuesday and the first half term is always hectic getting to know all the new students sothat will take my mind of things a bit. I just cant wait now I think the fact that we have been to the clinic and can visualise it also makes it more real. Anyway Im really delighted as things seem to be getting closer at last. 

I think I have moaned before about the RFC so dont want to labour the point but to all of you on their waiting list I have total sympathy. I found the staff to be very polite and generally nice but the trouble with appointments and the general level of inefficiency with results, getting tests done etc... was nothing short of astonishing. I suppose one of the benefits of going abroad is that at least Iknow when my tx is. with Reprofit I have had a wait - most clinics abroad dont have a waiting list but Reprofit is so popular it does but even at that at least Iknew exactly when my wait would be over! Provided I respond ok to the drugs etc...Im definitely on for et to be on either the 30 Oct or 1 Nov. While we were out there earlier this month I was thinking about how much hassle it is to travel so far for tx, the cost and other aspects such as we are now having to learn some basic Czech, but when I think about the alternative - its muchmore expensive athome and the waiting would kill me, so all in all the travelling doesnt seem so bad afterall!

Hope you all have a good weekend,

Pink Tulip hope you are feeling a lot better you have really been through the mill   

Lesley xx


----------



## roxychick121

Hey Ladies

Hope everyones well, congratulations to all the BFP well done,

Im so looking forward to seeing mario propose on Big Bro    

Hope everyone has a nice weekend, its nearing that time again no clomid this month let there be a miracle this month xx


----------



## kate z

Hi everyone 

Just trying to catch up - lots happening with eveyone - Nuala congratulations  and so sorry Buster  x

I rang up Origin to see if they would give me the results of the AMH and SA test cause we arnt seeing them to 03/09 the Nurse gave me the AMH - normal thank god but wouldnt give us the SA she said this was because the cons has to do it. Im paranoid now something is wrong!! Has anyone else got the SA result over the phone?

Good luck to everyone testing soon or on the two week wait


----------



## Cate1976

Have just ordered Marilyn Glenville's Natural Solutions to Infertility and Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant from Amazon, they should be here Wednesday or Thursday.  I looked at Marilyn Glenville's first and it said that you could also buy the Zita West one with it and get the 2 for £18.13 and then there was p&p on top.  

Emak:  Sorry to hear that.  If you've gone down then I might have as well and if I have, they can watch out cos I will kick up a stink.  I'm not going to ring them though unless letter hasn't come by end September.  

I've been thinking, would it be worth it if we all put in a joint letter of complaint, thinking that individual letters might not bring change but 1 letter with many sigs on it might make them think about improving at least the admin section?  Best way to begin with I think would be a thread in which everyone puts their problems and then maybe the letter could be done from the info given there?  Just a thought.


----------



## shem

Hi everyone hope your all enjoying the weekend Im off work now on my hols for two weeks yipee!!   Buster hope your holding up thinking of you PT enjoy yourself in donegal it might help the time go quicker till your DH comes back hope you are keeping well Weeza weeza weeza how naughty are you?  internet on work time I think wer'e all a wee bit guilty of that  hope the stimming is going wellNuala congrats again wish you all the best of luck for the coming months Bron the waiting list buisness is really a stress factor you never know when your actually being told the truthEmak hope you enjoyed the birthday party how long is it till your furry baby comes home?Lesley sounds like you had a lovely time at your DD wedding know what you mean about being skint weddings are costly but worth itKate z don't want to worry you but way back when I was having my inital tests done I was told to ring up for DH's SA and was told the same thing as you although this was at my local hospital and it turned out to be our IF problem but as I say this may not be the case for youCate I think your idea of a petition letter is a great idea it may make them take more noticeGlitter girl and Holly how are you guys holding up?I have had symtoms o'plenty but trying not to analyize them too much and keep telling myself that if it's not to be this time I hope it is      that I still have my 6 wee frosties waiting for us Hi to everyone else hope you are all well. xx


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks Shem,

You are holding up well good luck for getting through the rest of the week  

Lesley xx


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Its very quiet about here.........where is everyone??
SHEM lucky you off on hols,are u doing anything nice? The party went well and of course the adults(me included) decided to have a party of our own afterwards...........needless to say im feeling slightly under the weather today    .Im hoping to bring my little fur baby home next Monday just have to check with the breeder to get the o.k dont think that it should be a problem as he will be 9 weeks old by then.
CATE i have the Zita West book and i would defo recommend it,there is plenty of good advice on food etc and a good bit of info about tx.Im also liking the idea of a petition/letter but wouldnt have a clue where to start.........i will back u all the way Mrs  
LESLEY your dd wedding sounded just perfect.............but they are  VERY costly.I hate being skint which i am BIG time at the moment ,have to tax the car this week ,then its going for its MOT in 2 weeks so the car has to go to the garage first for a service ,may need new tyres and have a swanky wedding a week later  Think i may rob a bank   You are sounding a good bit more positive about your tx abroad   really really  that you dont need to go anymore than the once It WILL work 1st time  
Gonna go and put my dinner on .........having shepards pie YUMMY ,just good plain comfort food ,just what my hungover body needs right now  
Emma  xxxx


----------



## Cate1976

I'll start a thread then in which everyone puts their comments, I'll also talk to my friend who has Phd in Medical Ethics and Masters in Human Rights to find out if we could use either ethics or human rights to give the petition more weight.  As for writing it, not sure on that one, I'm not great at writing letters though.  I was thinking maybe get site admin on this as well to give more weight.


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.

Hope everyone is keeping ok.  Another new week, another set of issues to support each other on.  I must say I am very impressed with all the support on here, it's good to have people who understand exactly what you mean and never get fed up with listening!  I was speaking to one of my friends last weekend who has one child naturally but looks to be heading for IVF for the second child.  She is finding it very hard to accept so I have told her to come on here for support.  Hopefully she will because it has helped me so much.

Anyway, fingers crossed to all the girls (me included!) who are hoping to be in the batch of letters sent out by RFC  this week    Let's hope they take more people than expected this month.

Girls I am all excited today.  I didn't want to say until it was up and running but check out my new business - www.doggydanders.co.uk It'll hopefully help with money and fitness as well as working with dogs which I love!  Any Banbridge girls please keep me in mind!  

/links


----------



## bron11

Cate
I have just written to the Northern Board expressing my concerns over increasing lists, lack of response to letters sent to Royal and asking for written confirmation of treatment before I turn 40.  On the advice of my GP I mentioned that under European leg we have the right to "effective and timely medical treatment".  I can not find reference to this on the internet, maybe, if you did not mind, you could ask your friend about this.  The royal is certiantly not giving timely treatment with delays in lists.  I posted question on this site to the lawyer but to date got no reply.

Any previous times I have complained to the Royal got a resposne from complaints dept that was not worth the paper written on.  Sounds as if all I do is complain, just fed up with delay after delay and false information being given out.

Thanks for your help on this matter Bron


----------



## Trishy

Bron

You maybe know about this new helpline already but worth a shot. Hope this helps.....

_"People seeking advice on any aspect of infertility or involuntary childlessness can now call the Infertility Network's helpline free of charge.

Infertility Network UK (INUK) and More To Life (MTL) have launched a new freephone number - 0800 008 7464 - which has been supplied by Class Tele-communications to celebrate 10 years as the National Council for Voluntary Organisations' approved telecoms provider.

Clare Brown, chief executive of INUK and MTL, said: "I am so pleased that those needing our advice and support can now contact us free of charge. Whilst it should not be the case, it is a sad fact that most couples needing fertility treatment are unable to access NHS funding and therefore are being forced into the private sector to possibly pay many thousands of pounds. At last they don't have to pay to get support from the patient organisation."_


----------



## emak

Morning all
Its quiet about ere since Wezza is banned from the internet at work   sorry wezza shouldnt laugh.
Trishy had a look at your website WOW what a brill idea and the site looks great also ,is the chocolate lab pup yours ,he is soooooooooooo cute!!! Good luck with your new buisness venture ,its a pity i live so far away as i could have put a bit of work your way 
Cate great idea the new thread,you have a wee word with your friend to see what he thinks we should do or if we even have a case to complain .
Back to work tonight for me ,i really dont like the niteshifts but hey i havent got many left to do ,only workin 2 nights then off for 2 then workin all weekend  suppose its not a bad thing im workin this wkend coming as im totally SKINT  
Whos testing this week ,is it Holly ,Shem and GG  Hope i havent forgotten anyone.........sorry if i have.Good luck all.
Emma  xx


----------



## Trishy

Thanks emak.  I hope I get a few dogs at least just to make a bit of cash and I need to walk my own dog anyway so might as well get paid for it!  My dog is on the final page (black lab) he is also the one under my name on this site!

Weeza - we miss you!

I can't remember who is testing either!  Getting forgetful in my old age!


----------



## lia.g

Morning everyone!

Hope you all had a good wknd    Me and DH were in Dublin celebrating our 6th wedding anniversary.  Had a lovely wknd 

Have my review tomorrow with Dr McFaul after et had to be postponed.  I assume it's to discuss when et can go ahead now that I've got over the OHSS.  Hoping it'll be end of Sept, early October as I was told approx 2 months by the nurses.  

Trishy, good luck with the business venture.  Web site looks very impressive! 

Fingers crossed for all those expecting letter from the RFC and    for all those who are testing this week - Holly, Shem and GG I think.

Lia xo


----------



## bron11

Thanks Trishy - was not aware this will ring them Bron


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everyone,

What a miserable bank holiday monday, think it's just typical of the weather.

Cate, great idea starting that thread, will input in to it when I get a chance.

Holly, I know you are away on a break, but Im thinking of you this week, Shem also thinking of you and wishing you all the best.

I feel quite nervous today, think its the realisation that otd is actually this week, its soooooooooo scary. Having loads of symptoms 

these last few days, but the problem is I dont know if im imagining them or not, im starting to think my mind is playing tricks with me. 

I have to admit that ive been so tempted to test early, but have not allowed myself to, I know that its not the right thing to do, but 

theres times it is sooooooooooo tempting. MIND OVER MATTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Trishy

Stay strong GG!


----------



## qnu

Hi girls
sorry i haven't been on for a few days i have been in belle isle at a cookery course with 7 friends i t was great fun, thought it would be very strange not drinking cos it was gonna be one of those types of weekends!!! but coped brilliantly and had a ball, although all the fruit juice i drank played havoc with me on sat!!!!!!!!

I had a bit of pink discharge on fri afternoon and freaked me out, i kept hoping that it would go away but it stayed for the weekend, not a huge amount and only when i wipe ( about every 4-5 hours). today it has turned a more red colour and i have cramping too, like period pains. i have had a huge cry to myself cos i'm so scared, it doesn't feel good, but i'm hoping everything's ok. i know there's nothing anyone can really say cos the it could be over or it could be ok. i just have to do the long wait now. i'm gonna call the rfc tomorrow and see what they say, they might scan me, i just don't know. i don't suppose there's any point in phoning mc m, my wonderfully dedicated consultant, cos she's invisible. gonna stop now cos i'm getting wound up.

hope everyone is doing well. thinking of the 2wwers and fingers crossed for you.

love
nuala


----------



## glitter girl

Qnu, 

Don't know what to say to hun, Im thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed that all is ok in the end xxx


----------



## shem

Nuala  you poor thing  it is worrying I   everything is ok for you xxGlitter girl I feel the same as you just wish Friday would come quickly so I know one way or another.Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## weeza82

HAH! Work is finished, they can't touch me now haha!!

Hope everyone had a good weekend!

WOW there is so much happening this week, GG (  NO early testing), Shem and Holly        that this will be a wonderfull week for you all. 

Nuala,      that this is nothing for you to worry about, but rest easy in the meantime, till it stops  

Trishy, love the doggydander!! How fab!! 

Emma, hope all the birthday parties were good. 

Cate, good for you for buying the books. 

PT hope you had a lovely weekend in Donegal  

Buster hope you are holding up hun  

Lesley the wedding sounds lovely, glad you had a great time

Hi to everyone else  

Well, it turns out the internet bust was a company-wide bust and over half the workforce have been reprimanded for it     Makes me feel much better, but I will keep a low profile for a while    Oh and I am too far out in the sticks for broadband and my patience doesn't run to dial-up!

I had another quiet weekend. I bored myself so much, I fell asleep on the sofa at 10pm on Sat night     I feel like my life is over     Up in Origin first thing for my next scan, see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks emma, we are really hoping it works first time as it is so much hassle having to travel, at first we tried toconvince ourselves that we would treat it like a weekend away each time we had to go over but its really not that easy when you are waiting for test/scan results etc...There are positives mind you - the food is great and very cheap!

Weeza good to see you back on, we regularly get busted in work so I have to watch out!

Had a good talk with my MIL last night with regards to all this, she has been very supportive and continues to be so. She is still a bit worried that my DH is forcing me into this!!!Im amazed at this as she worships him! Anyway I reassured her and told her all about the clinic which made her feel a lot better. Strangely this is bringing us closer  

Anyway its back to work tomorrow for me, what a shock that will be! good luck to all you ladies on the 2ww and Nuala hope you are okay and everything settles down asap.

Lesley xx


----------



## sara1

Qnu, you are in my thoughts.  ing it all works out for you.  Rest and take it easy and look after yourself.  

GG, Holly and Shem - good luck for the big tests.  Hope you get good results   

Weeza - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Sara


----------



## Cate1976

Lesley:  Glad the wedding went ok, sounds lovely from what you've said.

Nuala:       for you that eevrything turns out ok.

Glitter Girl:  Hang in there, not long to otd now.

Weeza:  Glad you've got work sorted out, FF would be ok on dial up as there's no ads on the site.  The sites that take ages on dial up are usually ones with loads of ads especially ads that flash or do things rather than stay static.  My parents live in the sticks and were on dial up until end 2006 or possibly beginning last year think it was that they got broadband.

Everyone that's got problems with RFC and waiting lists, please post them in the RFC thread.  Plan is that if I see my friend this week, I'll give him a brief summary and give him the url of the thread so he can read it.  If I don't see him this week, I'll email him.  He is a very busy person though so it might be a while before I get any info back.


----------



## qnu

hey girls
thanks for all the lovely messages and pos thoughts.
just phoned rfc and going now for blood tests and again in 48 hours.
wish me luck
i'm shaking
please please please let my wee angel be ok
talk later
nuala
x


----------



## SUNNY2007

gnu i pmd u


----------



## glitter girl

Qnu, hoping and praying for you.

Girls I have had some slight brownish bleeding this morning, it was only when i wiped and theres been nothing since, but I am very worried that this could be the start of AF?


----------



## shem

Morning girlsNuala fingers crossed everything is ok Glitter girl It could be late implantation try to stay positive although I know it's hard but don't ever give up hope I have to say this    is the worst it really does play with your mind it would be great if they could knock you out for the 2weeks  anyway regardless Im enjoying being off work on my hols although all Ive done is eat going out for dinner tonite with friends from work so looking forward to that. Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## qnu

girls 
thanks so much for your messages, i really appreciate them

i'm just back from having my blood tests done in the rfc, and will phone at 330 to hear results but they won't tell me much so i'll have to go on thurs again to repeat them to see how the levels compare.
            

i just have to get throuhg the next couple of days. iwas supposed to be going to onegal for a nice relaxing few days with a friend and her kids, so i think i'll just keep my plans and go anyway. i'll take it easy and only stay 2 nights. at least it'll take my mind off this stuff a bit.

good luck to the testers, thinking of you.
GG i had a pink bleed 5/6 days before my test day and i still got BFP, so mine must have been implantation - good luck

thanks a million

nuala


----------



## pink tulip

Glitter - Nothing anyone can say or do is going to help you here - the 2ww is a complete head F***. Add a little bleeding to that is just a zillion times harder..... All I can say is that there seems to be many women that have had staining/bleeding and have had a BFP. Try to relax - remember that stress/or the avoidance of it is one of the important aspects of this whole process. Try to visualise your embryos nestling in and growing  Wouldn't it be great to be able to take a sleeping tablet on the 2ww and wake up at the end of it 

Shem - thinking of you too and hoping that the time goes quickly

Nuala- I hope you're feeling good today and that the blood results go OK for you 

I'm back to work today and not feeling very motivated. I have to confess that I burnt the candle at both ends at the weekend in Donegal. I am ashamed as I really should have been more sensible in light of everything that has been going on. Subsequently, I am feeling wretchedly tired and covered in spots ( which is pretty unusual for me). I look like an elderly person!  I know I am approaching middle age but this is taking the pi**
I am going to focus on detox and lots of sleep this week while DH is in the US. I'm actually now glad that he's not here to see me - I think he would trade me in for a younger model 
I am still waiting on my results and feeling very distracted today hoping that it will be OK.

Weeza - LOL at you getting caught at work. I'm sure you will be able to sneak on every now and again but it's very wierd not having your usual morning update to greet us  I hope you're feeling good and coping OK with stimms - how did your scan go? Lots of little follies I hope

Love Pink x


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Nuala hope you are ok   that everything is well.
Glitter     as PT has said try and relax(i know easier said than done) and visualise your wee embie growing away inside your tummy.
PT the first day back at work are always [email protected] hope you feel better tomorrow ,as for looking elderly ye wanna see the wrinkles   on my forehead frickin awful ,im sooooooooo paranoid about them i have a fringe to hide them  
Shem and Holly not long now girls hope you arent finding   a torture.  
Wezza hope you are doing well on the stimming.
Nothing much doing at my end on nights this week.................so that means NO life  but im off tomorrow and Thursday so thats happy days.Catch up with u all later.
Emma  xx


----------



## lia.g

Evening everyone  

Nuala - thinking about you and   that everything is ok

GG, Shem and Holly - hope you're coping ok with the  .  Lots of    coming your way.

Weeza - hope the follies are coming along nicely  

We had our review at RFC today and got some good news.  Dr McFaul says we can go ahead with FET when I get my next AF so all being well I should be starting the nasal spray around 30th September.  Might be when I'm away on holidays but don't think that should be a problem.  Can't wait to get started again  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all well  

Lia xo


----------



## crazykate

everyone............sorry I haven't been around for all your results.  Was in Blackpool for a week and came back with a tummy bug!!  

so first off HUGE congratulations Nula on your BFP and I   everything's ok on Thursday.

Buster   hun - I know how gutted you must be feeling - we are all here for you and the sunflower is a lovely idea too.

For all those on 2ww I wish you all loadz of   

Thinking of everyone else too


----------



## shem

Hi girls where is everyone?Weeza how did your scan go?Crazykate it's years from I was in blackpool used to love it I hope your feelin better soonLia good news about tx Loopy hope your first day back at work went well it sucks having to back after hols but then you feel life you've never been awayEmma enjoy your couple of days off PT hope you get good results in the meantime take care Nuala thinking of you Holly know your away but hope you are wellGlitter girl how are you? the torture is nearly over wish you all the best of luck for tomorrow Well Im going to get my hair cut later a bit nervous as Im going to a new girl my usual hairdresser is away to australia for a year lucky thing. Two days left to test day  feel calm at the moment although there's still time to freak out Dh calls this crazy week which I think is hilarious  bless him last time I had him tortured didn't have FF so was totally naive. Thanks girls.Hope you are all well catch up with ya later xx


----------



## emak

Afternoon all
I did a post this morning before i went to bed and just before i hit post the broadband cut off  so as you can imagine i wasnt too pleased ,so here goes AGAIN !!
SHEM are you going for a radical new hair do?? Hope u like it whatever she does for you ,im always nervous at the hairdressers as i have had one too many disasters like last year my hairdresser of 10 years decided to cut my hair short NOT what i wanted at all ,i  liked a big baby and as u can imagine i have now got a different hairdresser. Hows the nerves holding out,do u think you will hold out to test til Friday Good on ya if you can and GOOD LUCK   
CRAZY KATE hope you at a brill time in Blackpool ,shame you got a tummy bug.Are you feeling ok now? I have only been to Blackpool once almost 20 years ago  (showing my age) and had a class time,wouldnt mind going back actually i wouldnt mind going anywhere right now but big bad DH says no hols  men eh??
LIA thats brill news that you are gonna be starting tx soon  that this is your time.
LOOPY poor you going back to school ,what do you teach primary or secondary (very brave if its secondary)? I really hope that your weather forcast is correct  .Aye not many more shifts to go i have *12* left to work max but am hoping that it will be less.I am so looking forward to a change and with any luck NO more shift work but am also worried that i wont find a job ,scary stuff this redundancy lark .
GG how are you holding out??  
Holly not long for you either?  
Right im off have a load of things to do will catch up later.
Emma xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

I apologise before I even start because I know Im going to sound all doom and gloom.

Just to update, after having slight brownish staining yesturday morning, it disappeared but has now returned again this 

afternoon. I would bet my life that AF is on her way so things are not looking good for me. I really dont know how I feel, this 

has just been one big long nightmare. Dreading tomorrow and what it may bring.

On a more positive note I would like to wish Holly and Shem all the very best for testing on Friday, fingers crossed for you girls.

Nuala, Im thinking of you also and really hope things go well for you hun.

No time for personals, sorry, my head isnt really with it at the moment.

Will update tomorrow.


----------



## Trishy

Good luck glitter.  Go and do something to take your mind off it (easier said than done I know!).  We are all thinking of you and try to think positive as you just never know! It has to be your time sometime so why not tomorrow?


----------



## holly01

ladies i am back and more stressed than b4 i left   
ah well i am not on my own  

GG thinkin of ye   have pm'd ye
Shem same as......... 

Howd ye get on wezza at ure scan?god its quiet on er without ye,we miss ure wise words,cud ye nat explain to ure employees that it was voluntery counselin ye were doin wile on FF    only it was on there time 

my bro and his wife and 3 kids are coming home tomorrow from americia after 17yrs... to live er.....................the kids are 9,3 and 2 and the 3 yr old is my goddaughter and i swear to god she is hilarious and sooo cute i cud eat her up,i think they are mental coming but i am so chuffed they are as i misss the kids so much and when they come on hols then leave to go back it kills me...so i am headin to dublin to pick them up tomorrow morning.

nuala thinkin of u   

hi to everyone else hope ye are all doin ok

ohh Trishy i love ure new business and ure site is class love the doggy pics gerogous!best wishes to u hope u do really well.


----------



## weeza82

Hey everyone, 

Just a quick sneaky one.....

GG,          for you tomorrow and that it is your time    

Holly and Shem, hope everything is looking ok for you both as well.    

Nuala, hope things with you are ok too


----------



## shem

Back from getting me hairdo!Emma didn't get much of a change just a tidy up I had no need to be nervous she was lovely and I'll def go back to her  Im not going to test early last time I tested at this stage but that was because I'd turned into a total NUT!!  promised myself this time to try and stay relaxed as possible as no amount of madness and stressing will make the outcome any different although I will be glad when it's over I think the fact that we have 6 frozen embies has helped because before this tx started we didn't know where the money was coming from for another go this way it'll be a lot cheaper and we will be able to save it.Holly pm for youGlitter girl thinking of you     Weeza it is quiet without you get that sorted girl!  Looking forward to my dins tonite roast chicken yummy


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies  

GG -    everything is ok.  Will be thinking about you tomorrow  

Holly and Shem -    for you both as well

Nuala - hope you are keeping ok too  

Hope everyone else is well.  Internet is playing up tonight so gonna sign off now before I lose connection again  

Lia x


----------



## weefluff

hello all, just found this site lately and thought I would just say hi.another girl from northern ireland having problems. Having to go to America for treatment and generally fed up. Anyone else had to look outside the country? X


----------



## Lesley08

Hi there weefluff and welcome, 

I am heading to the Czech rep for tx on 29 Oct, i need donor egg so had to look elsewhere as the waiting list here is 3 years its twice the price here and donors are no longer anonymous. so all-in-all it was a clear cut decision. Also the donors in Czech Rep are all young students rather than the egg share they use here. The ladies on here have been subjected to me moaning now and again about what a pain it is to have to go abroad but overall given the savings I cant complain too much! I do think the quality of tx in Northern Ireland is woeful mind you  

What tx are you having and is it all booked etc...?

Lesley xx


----------



## glitter girl

It's a BFN for me, In my heart of hearts I knew it would be. Thanks to everyone for their support.


----------



## lia.g

Awh GG, so sorry   .  My thoughts are with you and your DH

Lia xo


----------



## shem

Glitter Girl Im so sorry  thinking of you and DH xx


----------



## EmerG

GG so sorry to hear your news, look after yourself


----------



## emak

Glitter Girl im so sorry for you and DH 
        
Thinking of you both.


----------



## weeza82

GG so so sorry to read this


----------



## Trishy

Glitter Girl - there's not much I can say but I am very sorry


----------



## Strawberry*

GG I am so very sorry to read this.

I wonder if anyone can help me - I am on my 2nd cycle of Clomid (first cycle failed ) and i was just wondering if anyone knew the approximate waiting time on IVF in the Royal through the NHS at the mo?  I am trying not to think of it too much but at the end of the day I can only do this clomid for 6 months and after that it may be my only option.  
thanks girls


----------



## lia.g

Weefluff - welcome to the thread    Unfortunately I have no experience of tx outside this country but I'm sure some of the others will be able to advise.  You'll find lots of support on here  

Strawberry - Sorry, I'm not sure about the length of NHS waiting lists at the moment as we went private.  It seems to depend on which Board you are under.  We're the Northern Board which seems to be one of the best.  I'm sure some of the others can fill you in.  Good luck with your tx  

Lia xo


----------



## Trishy

Strawberry - unfortunately it can take a while to get to the top of the waiting lists and it does all depend on where you live.  I am in the Banbridge area and had to wait 3 years in total but then again I am doing ICSI which may be a different list from IVF.  My only advice is to get yourself on the list as soon as possible even while you are still on clomid and if it works out for you then you can always take your name off the list but there is certainly no harm being on it.


----------



## Trishy

Hi - just wondering has anyone received their letter to start treatment for September yet?  I understood the RFC were posting them this week but I have not got mine yet and if I don't get a letter for this month there is something seriously wrong as I was no 1 on the list when I last called!


----------



## shem

Hi Weefluff welcome to the site you'll get all the help and support on here it's great. Sorry can't help you much about tx outside the country but some of the other girls might. Good luck.Shem xx


----------



## shem

Trishy if you don't receive a letter by the weekend I would phone them on monday. When I reached the top of the private list Prof Mcclure rang me to say I was top and that I would receive a letter in a few days. A week later still no letter so I rang them and was told I had an app next day to get bloods done had I not phoned I would have missed the appointment the letter of offer didn't arrive until the next week but was dated 2 weeks previous it must have been lying there waiting to post.


----------



## Trishy

Will do thanks Shem.  AF is due first week of September so don't want to miss this cycle because of admin errors


----------



## sara1

GG - so sorry for you and your DH.  Thinking of you both   

Sara


----------



## qnu

hi girls
gg - so so sorry that you got bfn- its so bloody cruel.   

thanks for all your messages girls i appreciate them so much.    

i got the results of my tests on tues about 430 but i was already in donegal so i couldn't update you. they say my levels was 347, i have no idea what that means but they said that below 50 wouldn't be good and below 5 was neg. so they said not to get built up and i'm getting them done again tomorrow fri, at 855am so i'll know by the end of the day, the no should have doubled if things are ok. i still have the bleed, still not heavy but doesn't feel comfortable and i have a draggy feeling in my lower abdomen.
i have done tests today and yesterday morning and got pos but they did tell me even if it was gone i'd still get pos, it was really just to see that wee line, just in case i don't see it again!!
i'm a depressing ol boot today and managed to have a barney with my hubby, i think i'm going bananas.

i'll let you know tomorrow how i get on           

loads of good thoughts going your way ladies      

nuala
xo


----------



## Trishy

Loopy - I think I will phone them tomorrow as Monday is the 1st September.  Prof McClure is not back until Monday so I will be able to phone him first thing to see where I stand with the private/nhs issue.  I can only hope that after waiting 3 years I am entitled to full ICSI otherwise the waiting list for FET was bound to have been a lot shorter.  Hopefully Prof McClure will have the power to override the NHS and put my name on hold and put me down as already started on private FET.  

I feel as if I am being punished for going private in the first place and because they gave me too many drugs I ended up with lots of frosties and nearly got OHSS and now because I have 2 frosties over the limit, I am not entitled to the full treatment.  It hardly seems fair.  It's not my fault I wasn't prepared to wait 3 full years without having a try.  I knew I should have gone to Origin from day 1!


----------



## weeza82

Holly and Shem         for you both tomorrow

GG    

Nuala, hoping all is ok


----------



## Annie70

Aw, glitter girl - so sorry about your BFN. Your symptoms sounded promising too. Big    to you and dh.

Rooting for you, Shem and Holly tomorrow - hope the wait is worth it!

Nuala - hope your hcg levels are up tomorrow (though a nurse explained to me that sometimes they need a little more than 2 days to double). I'm  ing that all goes well for you, pet.

Weeza - look forward to seeing you tomorrow swinging your handbag outside the Cohannon!!! Weather actually looks as if it will be decent for the wedding.

Weefluff - good luck with your tx in the US.  If you do consider Canada, I'd def. recommend my clinic (www.mcgillivf.com) at the Royal Victoria Hospital in Montreal. They're pretty advanced and have pioneered some IF tx, like IVM.

Had a great break in Galway and came back with my head showered (yes, it rained there too). Went with my friend yesterday to great seaweed spa - skin still feels great today.


----------



## weeza82

Oooh it's tomorrow I have to stalk the Cohannon then *makes note in diary*     That rally car that was stolen last weekend was nicked from the Cohannon! Have a good day Annie at the wedding!


----------



## Annie70

Don't think our cars are quite the same calibre as the Welsh guy's one that was nicked! They never recovered it either. Dangerous part of the woods you live in, Weeza...
How are the scans and stims going??


----------



## weeza82

Yip I live in da'hood      

I have another scan tomorrow morning and they will hopefully tell me that all is well, trigger injection on Sat and EC on Monday


----------



## bron11

GG and hubby - so sorry

Strawberry I would try and get a referral to the Royal as soon as possible. As the other girls will advice, waiting lists for Royal, private and NHS woeful.  From inital app in Feb 07 we were only put on waiting lists in Oct 07, 8-months before private treatment.  Still waiting for NHS last told 3-5 months.

I wish i had gone aboard for private.  Sorry it lists depress you, but at least you know.  
Hope everyone else well Bron


----------



## holly01

so sorry GG and DH    

Annie was in the cohannon ydday 4 lunch and was thinkin of ye headin to ure weddin!!by the way the van that was stole to take the rally car was our neighbours   what a mad place we live in eah!!

weeza gud luk for the nxt stage all systems go  

oooo shem     for u 2morro honey we are all routing er 4 ye........really really hope ye get that BFP u deserve it

well got my family home from new york yeahhhhhhhhhhh!!!so happy to see them wee darlings sooo cute!!

ladies sorry to disapoint ye's we are not due to test til sunday...............headin to the moby tomorrow thou so i will prob test sat,that way at least if a negative we can drown our sorrows on sat nite.....cause i have a felling it will be negative   just have no signs at all feel totally normal   if thats possible   

thinkin of u all


----------



## betty-77

hello everyone, hope your all good  

i havent been on much recently as i'm still off work sick and trying to get me head sorted    also my mum and dads house was flooded last week so as i've been off work i've been helping out in their house most days.  

hello and Welcome to all those who have joined ni girls over last couple of weeks, hopefully i'll catch up with were everyone is at soon 

GG - so sorry that this isn't the one for you and DH   you'll keep strong for whatever you decide to do next.

talk soon   

Betty xx


----------



## Cate1976

Weefluff:  Welcome to FF.  Hope you find it as supportive as I have.  We do have some serious craic on here as well.

Glitter Girl:       to you and your DH.  Take time out to recover from the BFN.

Shem:   that tomorrow gives a BFP.

Holly:  Best of luck for Sunday.   for a BFP for you.

Nuala:  How are you?  Hope the results were good.  

Trishy:  I haven't got my letter yet either.  AF turned up during the night, if letter comes tomorrow and I phone RFC, would I start tx on this cycle or would I have to wait till next cycle.  

I emailed my friend last night and saw him briefly this morning (happened to see him while I was in town).  He's only just home after being away, he did read the email briefly so is aware of situation.  He's said that he'll read through it properly and get back to me as to how we should go about complaining.  He is very busy so it might be a few days.  I put link to RFC problems thread in the email and mentioned this thread as well.  It would be easier if you all put the problems in the RFC thread though.

While I was typing the email to my friend last night, I realised that if I'd got letter in July that I'd have started tx last week.  Said to him this morning that it could make seeing my Nephew interesting.  I think it's going to be harder for DH.


----------



## Trishy

Cate - I don't want to dampen your spirits but I have a bad feeling that when they say September AF they mean day 1 has to be in September and when you get the letter the way it is worded is that they ask you to contact them on the first day of your next AF after receiving the letter (even if it turns out day 1 is in October depending on cycle length!)  I am pretty sure first time round this happened to me too and I had to wait until the next AF (just another frustration to add to the list!).  

I will be phoning them tomorrow anyway so will let you all know when they expect to send out the next letter.

Loopy - when I last phoned I was no. 1 on the NHS list and no. 3 on the private list so depending on how many they call from each list I could effectively be starting both treatments at the same time and receive my letter of offer for both lists at the same time!  So the hope is I recieve the private letter first and then I have a case to argue!    

Bed time for me - night night all


----------



## pink tulip

Glitter Girl - I am so very sad for you. I thought this was going to be a good outcome for you and am so surprised. Have this time to feel sad and let the tears go if you need to. 

Girls - as you have all been so supportive I want to let you know that I got very bad news on my surgery results. To be honest, I felt sure it would be clear of anything sinister and I have got such a major shock. I  have cancer in my breast and I have to have a full mastectomy and lymph-node clearance. The surgery will probably be next Saturday. I am struggling to come to terms with it and my poor husband is in pieces. The hardest thing to know is that this is the end of our trying to conceive - it would be much too dangerous for me - I have no doubts that the fact that I have been pumping fertility drugs into my body for the last 4 years has contributed to this    I have no regrets in that department though. At least we made 4 embryos together 
I will pop in from time to time to see how you are all doing. 

Love Pink Tulip x


----------



## pink tulip

Weeza - you are nearly there now honey!   I will be thinking and praying for you on Monday for lots of healthy eggs


----------



## Cate1976

Pink Tulip:        and       to you and your DH.  So sorry to hear this.


----------



## weefluff

My dh haa
azoospermia query sertoli only syndrome. So we have to go through micro testicular biopsy and then icsi. Regional fertility clinic doc said we can get on with our lives use donor or adopt. I had already been emailing Dr peter at Cornell. Peter van take us in Dec but still waiting on phone consultation in Sept to see if they can do ivf. Fed up waiting. My story is a bit longer but that's where we are at minute x


----------



## bron11

pink tulip - gutted for you and dh - thoughts with you both and all best for op.  Bron


----------



## Lesley08

Pink Tulip,

I hope you and your Dh all the very best you have always seemed to be a very together and supportive couple which will make this worse in some ways and more endurable in others. I hope you get treated as quickly as posssible and can continue as quickly as poosible to enjoy a beautifully close life together. Take care and really look after each other.

Lesley xx


----------



## Lesley08

GG - hope you are okay hun, was just reading the last few days posts and its nearly like you knew already but Im sure like all of us you were still hoping   Take care

Lesley xx


----------



## shem

It's a   for us! We can't believe it! Keep looking at the test to make sure the lines are thereThank you so much girls for all your prayers and good wishes.Shem xx


----------



## shem

PT I really feel for you   I wish you all the love in the world for your surgery and you and DH. Your such a lovely person take care will keep you in my prayers .Shem xx


----------



## Trishy

PT - I really don't think there is anything I can say apart from that I am extremely sorry for you.  Good luck with the surgery and I sincerely hope things eventually take a turn for the better.  I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling but I am thinking of you and wish you all the luck in the world for the future.


----------



## Trishy

Shem - huge congratulations!     Well done you!  I see you were online very early this morning!  Could you not contain your excitement?  I couldn't blame you!!! Yippeee!


----------



## pink tulip

Congratulations Shem!!  That is wonderful news and gives everyone else on here hope that someday it might be one of us


----------



## glitter girl

P.T, Thankyou so much for your kind words of support. It goes to show how much of a considerate person you are, taking time 

to think of others when you have so much to deal with yourself. Im thinking of you today, you will be in my prayers and to be 

honest ( i hope i don't sound patronising here ) hearing your news just puts my BFN into perspective, it really isn't the end all 

and be all, you have given me the strength to recognise that, You are such a lady. Im sure that I speak for all the other girls 

when I say that we are all here for you, anytime you need a wee chat. God Bless, take good care of yourself xx


----------



## glitter girl

Shem, absolutely delighted for you hun,  I had a good feeling about you, congrats and take things easy.

Holly, I know you are away but just wanted to wish you the best of luck for sun.

Nuala, keeping fingers crossed for you too, stay strong xxx


----------



## sara1

PT - I have PMd you   

Shem - so pleased to hear your good news   .  Time to take it easy girl and let your DH make a fuss of you both!!!

I rang Social Services yesterday and started the ball rolling in our adoption journey.  I was really nervous about contacting them as we want to go for International Adoption and I thought they would interrogate me as to why I didn't want to adopt from NI but they were really nice.  I know that we will have to answer this question eventually but my DH will be with me then to support me (he is so excited - bless him).  I told 2 of my closest friends on Wednesday night about our plans and they were so excited - if everything works out for us we have found our first two babysitters!!!

Holly - thinking of you for Sunday. ing for a good result for you. 

Weeza - hope your scan goes well and what follows next week

Sara


----------



## emak

Morning girls
PT pm for you.

SHEM   on your BFP im sure you are over the moon.I suppose it must be kinda hard for it all to sink in ,im so happy for you and as PT said it gives hope to us all.

SARA good for you getting the ball rolling with the adoption process ,i hear it can take up to 3 yrs is that correct Im glad that SS were nice ,it could be very intimating dealing with all the different social workers etc..............just wait til the interogation starts    only kidding  Good Luck.

Nuala     you get some good news today.

Trishy did you ring the RFC yet Has ANYONE recieved letters of an offer this week

Holly good luck for Sunday   

Well girls i hope that you all have a lovely weekend ,unfortunately im workin nights Fri,Sat and Sun  ,this is my last EVER weekend workin nights i hope !! Really cant wait to get finished up  i swear to god a 12 hr shift now feels like a 16 hr shift the time is just dragging  .Then on Monday i am collecting my puppy   ,i am soooooooo excited just like a big kid !! Was out buying even more stuff yesterday.........im thinking if he has enough toys to play with he wont decide to chew on the kitchens table legs ,as DH would go spare  .Must go.Take care.
Emma  xx


----------



## emak

Trishy and Cate this maybe of interest to you both ,i have just rang the RFC and i have moved 4 places YIPEEEEEEE ,so the lists must have been updated.You both should be hearing something SOON.


----------



## Trishy

Emak -      Who do you think you are kidding that the puppy will choose toys over something valuable to chew!!!! I had to replace all skirting boards, a kitchen cupboard door and the architrave all round the kitchen door all due to teething!! So be warned!  On the positive front I am sooooo jealous you are getting a puppy.  I would love another dog but DH won't let me get one!  And Elvis would be jealous!  You will absolutely love it.

As for the RFC I called this morning and was told that letters are being sent out over the next week so you probably will get your letter by next Friday of it is going to come.  I mentioned yet again about my dilema and she went away to speak to someone.  She then came back and said there has been some confusion over frozen embryos and the private lists and she is going to have to get the supervisor to call me back.  I have no idea what that means!  I will keep you posted on my mess!


----------



## bron11

emak -r u on the private or nhs list, do you mind me asking what place on list you are so I can compare times with me - I was told 13 two weeks ago

Shem and Hubby -   great news - look after yourselves.  Bron


----------



## GemmaC

Hi Girls, 
Can I add my update to the waiting list sage... I rang at 9am this morning and I have not moved at all...same number on the list as I was in early June, I am on the private waiting list with Dr. Boyle.  I was told no letters going out in Sep either and call back in Oct   Emak, was it your private or NHS go that moved up, either way its great to see things moving...
Gemma


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon  

Shem - Congratulations, you must be over the moon

PT - so sorry to hear you're news.  Thoughts are with you at this difficult time  

Emma - good news about moving up the list.  Not far to go now  

Sara - glad you had a good experience with social services!  I'm a social worker and its always interresting to hear people's perceptions of us lol!  Wish you all the best with the adoption process.

At work so can't stay on, but hope everyone else is well.  Have a good wknd.

Lia xo


----------



## Trishy

Well girls, I am a tad furious but happy too!!  I got speaking to the supervisor in RFC and she said I am still number 1 on the NHS but number 3 on the private list so I have to go with the NHS first for an FET only.  She said the only other option is to go private now and start again on the waiting list for the NHS and by then I will be entitled to the full ICSI.  She said the waiting list is 9-10 months but mmmmm...let me think.....I don't believe her!

So I phoned DH and we have no choice but to go for the NHS FET first.  I am furious that this is the choice given to me after 3 years waiting.  DH's parents paid for us to have a private ICSI in the first place and if they only knew the result of being so kind was having the full NHS taken away from me they would be mad.

So she said I will be called for my September AF which should be starting around 4th September so I hope the letter arrives before it starts or I will have to wait for my next AF!

I am going to call Prof McClure on Monday anyway to give off major stink and see if he can do anything at all to help but to be honest I just want to put all this added stress behind me and look forward to starting again next month.  I want to be as relaxed as possible.

It's all so unfair!  

BTW, I hope I don't sound ungrateful as I know some people are struggling to get anything at all on the NHS but when there is so much money involved I feel we have a right to our fair share.  I am just so annoyed but also so pleased to finally get started again.


----------



## weeza82

Hey gals,

Shem, delighted for you and your DH!

Trishy, that really sucks so bad about the waiting list. Hope you cna get something sorted with McClure on Monday.

YAY everyone for some movement *fingerscrossed* with the waiting lists!

Hope everyone is ok.

This is me signing off for now. I probably won't be back online till after OTD as I am off work and live in a broadband free area  . My scan this morning showed a good few follies of good sizes, so it's EC on Monday at 9am and hopefully ET on Wednesday.

I hope there is plenty of movement for everybody with their journeys, whether it is just after tx, going through tx, waiting on tx or planning out the next step of your journey. I will be thinking of you guys everyday, about the support we give each other, the support we receive and the friendships we have built up over time.

Thanks for all your support and kindness this past while, it has meant a lot to me. I hope I have been able to return some of the positive thoughts 

See you guys soon  

Weeza xx


----------



## EmerG

PT I am so sorry to hear your news, I will be thinking of you and praying for you and your DH over the next wee while, that the surgery will go well and you will be on the mend soon. You and your DH just have to keep looking after each other. I will keep you in my prayers and please do stay in touch to let us know how you are. We will all be thinking about you. 

Nuala I hope all is well with you and the tests

Congratulations Shem, such fabulous news for you and DH, I'm sure you just can't believe it at this stage, if you're anything like me. I think I did 9 pg tests in the end and still didn't believe it until I saw it on the scan and its only now, at almost 13 weeks, that its starting to feel real (probably because clothes are starting to not fit already!)

I'm heading off tomorrow on a week's hols, so good luck to Holly for Sunday and Weeza for all that will be going on next week (I can't believe you are gearing up for EC already, it seems to have flown in so quickly - although you mightn't agree! I really hope it all goes well for you).  And Emak, Trishy and Cate I hope you get the news you are hoping for from RFC while I am away!


----------



## Trishy

Weeza - I will be thinking of you every step of the way and wish you loads of luck for EC and ET.  Just take long deep breaths during EC if you start to feel panicky because it really helped me.  But then again I freak out at everything!!  But honestly it is not sore at all and ET is so simple.  You will do brilliantly and can't wait to hear from PUPO Weeza.


----------



## shem

Thanks girls for all your congrats! I am still in AWE! of it all. We didn't go to bed last nite till 1am could'nt sleep finally gave up at 4am and did the test then another one just to be sure as you do. I know it's early days but enjoying every minute of it and praying the rest of the time goes well.GG im thinking of you and hope your doing ok.Nuala thinking of you too and  everything is okHolly good luck for sun Sara good your adoption process is moving I wish you the best of luckEmma hope your weekend in work goes quickly for you and that your wee pup enjoys his new home Trishy I hope you get somewhere with Prof Mcclure on monday don't be a bit soft after all their there to advise you what to doEmer I can't believe that Im actually pregnant and I know it will seem more real when we go for a scan glad your doing wellWeeza all the very best of luck for next week we will miss on here sending lots of    your wayHave to say Im feeling quite emotional Ive never meet a more caring, kind, sweet, funny, bunch of ladies than you guys you have made these past few months more comforting and has helped me so much than I can ever explain to you. There have been happy times and sad times and I hope and pray all our dreams come true no matter what form they are in because you all deserve it. Thinking of you all. xx


----------



## emak

Hi all
Gemma C and Bron it was the NHS list that i checked ,TBH i have NEVER checked my place on the private list as i was told that it would be approx 10 months and my NHS 4-7 months  Very strange i know ,but my place is now no 17 and was told 3-5 months.It looks to me that they are doing 4 a month from the western board not the 7 that someone on ere was told ,so it could be January for me.
Have a brill weekend everyone.
Emma  xxx


----------



## GemmaC

Thanks emma for your info. Its great to see things moving. I hope its not too long now till your called.


----------



## galaxy girl

PT - so  sorry to hear your news. I will be thinking and praying for you. Let us know how surgery goes.

All this talk of waiting lists makes me want to phone the royal too - but I am too scared as I was told 2 years and its only been 5 months. I work in the NHS and as far as I know all depts have to offer treatment within 16 weeks or you are entitled to treatment elsewhere on the NHS. Am thinking of bringing that up with admin when and if I phone.

Origin are to phone me on Monday with the results from the clinical meeting. Waiting, waiting it's all waiting.


----------



## bron11

Writing this twice as pressed wrong botton.

Emak - given that I was told 3-5 months for tx and supposing I have not moved up the list we could be doing tx around the same time.  Lets hope all those waiting for tx it comes soon and we move up the list and not down.

Had a few hard days, been sorting out baby stuff for my son's girlfriend who is due in Feb, its so hard having all this stuff around me when it is not for our baby.  Reminders everyday, some times it just gets on top of me.

Anyhow, hope everyone has a good weekend and looks after themselves.

on a positive not, I have been reading the book Infertility Cure - going to adopt the name that TCM uses for the Uterus - "Palace of the child".  Hope it will bring good luck.

Bron


----------



## qnu

hi girls
just got home and wanted to update you cos you've been so supportive, my head is so frazzled i haven't had time to take in everyones posts, except shem massive congrats and weeza good luck for mon, pt thinking of you you poor mite.      apologies to everyone else for no personals but i am thinking of you.

so i went to rfc this morning and had another blood test and got results at 3 pm to say all is well and since tues (bloods 347) they are now 987 (or something like that) i think i nearly fainted with relief. my mum and my sis and 2 niecs and nephew were all with me and the kids were wondering what was going on, cos we were acting like loons.
i'm still bleeding a bit but i think i'll worry about that next week for now i'm just happy that junior is still with us. i really feel someone is looking down on us. it still hasn't sank in that i'm really preggers, i'm scared to really acknowledge it in case anything happens and i wouldn't be able to cope. 
any hoo i'm off for a rest after a very long day, cos i hooked up with my family in newcastle for the day and then called with friends in belfast on my way home so just home at 830 from 730 this morning.

so a snooze is in order 

lots of love  

nuala


----------



## Fionab

Pink Tulip, sorry to hear your news and I hope surgery goes well.   You will be in my prayers

Weeza, good luck for EC and ET.  Hope it goes well for you. 

Holly, good luck for testing at the weekend 

Shem, congratulations on your BFP

Trishy, hope your new venture goes well.  Hope you get sorted with lists on Monday

Glitter girl, sorry about your BFN

Nuala, I'm really glad to hear that your bloods have increased so much.  Take it easy.

We had our scan at RFC and we are expecting twins!!!!!  We are still in shock but really happy that they are doing well.  We had Dr Traub and he was really nice and explained everything to us.
Fiona


----------



## emak

Morning everyone
NUALA what brill news ,im so pleased for you hun    

FIONA *WOW* twins ,im sure you must be in a state of shock BUT a good state of shock.Imagine 3rd time lucky for you and you hit the JACKPOT    just brill news.

Right girls im off to bed after my long (v.long),hard(not really) night at work.Catch up with you all later.
Emma xxx


----------



## shem

Morning girls hope your all enjoying the weekend Nuala Im so glad to hear that things are ok make sure you rest plenty Fiona OMG! twins   I bet it's hard to believe I wish you all the very best for the rest of your pregnancyWell it's still sinking in that Im pregnant I woke up this morning and cried cause I can't believe it Im glad DH was asleep or he might think Ive lost the plot  not up to much today just going to take it easy DH is doing everything it's great long may it last Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## Lesley08

Congratulations to both Shem and Fiona. So glad it worked for you Shem and Fiona twins hard work but definitely has the benefit of the instant family  

Glad things have settled for you too Nuala, Its one worry after another this malarkey hope you have a great weekend having had positive news  

all well with us, I went back to work this week ( Im a teacher) and am in shell shock   Its actually quite nice being back I need routine apart from the 7am alarm call! 

Hope you all have a fab weekend

Lesley xx


----------



## pink tulip

Hi Everyone,

Fiona - Massive congratualtions on your twin pregnancy. I'm sure you are finding it hard to take it....it would be a dream come true for me. I wish you well with a healthy pregnancy and 2 special children at the end of it.

I want to thank you all for for your personal messages and support on the board. It has meant alot to me. I will pop in from time to time to keep track of how you are all progressing....many pregnancies I  
As my fertility journey is now going to take a very different direction, I don't think my input is very relevant to you lovely ladies( sadly I am now about to enrol on a different web forum for breast cancer )
My goal is to get better as soon as I can and then start the process of adoption.
My surgery is next Saturday and I am slowly but surely coming to terms with the fact that my life and body will never be the same again. What I do know for sure is that, out of awful tragedy comes great things - I have been overwhelmed by the love and support of my family, towards me and to each other. I am blessed with a wonderfully supportive and loving husband who's heart is breaking. I feel that God has brought us this route for a reason and I think it might be to give a special little orphan our love and home.

I wish you all happiness and children and thank you for the last couple of years of support

Love

Pink Tulip  xxxxx


----------



## jooles

hi all

well were back from a very wet and windy mayo  but we had a fab week!! enjoying some home comforts now  still in me pjs and DH is going to get us a load of munchies to veg out and watch tv!!! diet  and work  start again tomoro!!! think i put bout half a stone on over the week but sure thats what hols are for 

pink tulip sorry to hear your news! ill be thinking of you and your DH 

congrats to everyone else who has got there BFP!!! Happy days 

im not sure where everyone else is on treatment and lists etc but ill say hello to you all!!!!

im hoping that AF will come this thursday if ive counted correctly so we can start injections again!! 

jules


----------



## jooles

lesley you look v familiar to me  do you live round the antrim road area


----------



## glitter girl

Pink Tulip, You are one in a million, take care of yourself  xxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Fiona: Twins, brilliant. Hope rest of pg goes well.

Nuala: Glad that you're ok and that junior is safe.

Shem: Congratulations: Brilliant news

Holly:  that it's BFP for you as well

Glitter Girl: How are you doing? Thinking of you.

Me, had a great day yesterday, met some of my friends from uni in London, we'd not seen each other since I left back in 1998. We had lunch and a few drinks down in Covent Garden. I'm now at my parents for the next week. Letters being sent out over weekend. I was 7 back in June after letters had gone out so I reckon my letter might be there waiting for me when I get home which will put tx at starting mid October. It was me that was told Western Board fund 7 cycles a month but that was back in February so it's possible that they've dropped to 4 a month or it could be that there's been several people frozen at the top have been reactivated. really good news, my sister and her DF called in for coffee with their 2 and I held my nephew in my arms with no bother at all, shows how far I've come the last few months.


----------



## Annie70

PT - personal to you

Wow, wow, wow to Shem, and Holly! Great news - the BFPs are fairly rolling in. How lovely for you two to have each other as pregnancy buddies -   you both have healthy remaining 8 months!!  

Nuala - so glad to hear that junior is a sticker. I'm sure you were a nervous wreck. Hope the bleeding eases, you can't stop worrying while it's there. Had a scare myself a few weeks ago and it was awful.

Fiona - glad to hear that your scan went well and that the stork is bringing you a double blessing. Look after yourself, hope all goes well - please keep us posted!

Weeza - will  be thinking of you tomorrow at EC  , hope it all goes well. Looking forward to your news.  

Trishy - Good luck with your pooch service. Hope you get your letter sharpish and can start tx again.  I have a good feeling about this time for you! 

Big hug to you, GG,


----------



## crazykate

Shem - CONGRATULATIONS to you and your DH!  Great news! 

Fionab - Twins   lovely............bet you're thrilled to bits  

Weeza - I know you may not get a chance to look in - but here's my good luck message for when you're catching up!!!  GOOD LUCK Mrs hope your dreams come true   

PT - aww hun sorry to hear your news - PM for you  

Holly - have you tested yet hun?


----------



## holly01

1stly ladies so sorry for not posting earlier but we are just back from the moby,and 2ndly THANKS sooooo much for everyone of ure best wishes u do not know how much i appreciate them  

oh yes now to the important part well...........................
i am pregnant     !!!
oh how scary is that  ,i have been in a complete state of shock all wend and told no one,then 2day on our way home my best friend was waiting to hear our result so i called into tell her face to face and what was i hit with she is 5 mths pregnant................i am actually in a state of shock.......that i have spoke to her nearly every day and she nvr let on obviously i totally understand why as she was so scared to tell me what with we are going through, but i keep thinking if this result had of been different it wuda been 100 times harder to tell mewhy not just tell me 2 months ago and i would have been over it by now?i know ye mite think this is trivial but it has knocked me big time!!!
anyway!!!

PT pm 4 u   

Fiona WOOOOOOW!!!!fantastic news totally delighted for ye's

Shem   congrats again honey so delighted, i havnt slept a wink since we found out!!!!

Annie i am a wee bit spooked    ure congrats made me wonder do u have physic powers?? 

Weeza best wishes for e/c and e/t hopefully ye get on at ure parents sometime to give us a wee update.will be thinking of u and will miss ure wise words of advice and humour while u are away   

GG i was thinking of ye at the wend hope u are feeling ok   

i no doubt have missed out on others news but will catch up
thanks again to everyone of ye u are true ladies  

P.s C'mon Tyrone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shem

CONGRATS!! HOLLY  Was wondering where you had got to
It's scary is'nt it 
Ive woke up these past 2 morns and it's as if Ive just got a BFP all over again!
Can't believe your friend kept that 2 herself for so long Im sure you are shocked although Im kinda one to talk I still have'nt told my 2 best friends anything yet would love to but would like to wait until after 1st scan all being well
Anyway enjoy being preggers catch up with ye later  Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## emak

Holly many congrats to you and DH ,you must be over the moon.
        
Emma  xxx


----------



## Fionab

Holly

Congratulations to you both.     .  

Looks like you will have a Tyrone win to celebrate today as well!!

Fiona


----------



## lia.g

Evening everyone  

My smilies don't appear to be working tonight!


Holly - Congratulations to you and your DH on your BFP 

Weeza - all the best for e/c and e/t. 

I've had a lovely weekend with my new nephew Euan who I met for the 1st time on Friday as he lives in Aberdeen.  He's a wee treasure.  Was christened today which was lovely.

Hope everyone is well and enjoyed their weekend

Lia xo


----------



## Cate1976

Holly:   . So pleased for you.

Had my Nephew in my arms again this evening and he opened his eyes. Well I'm one broody hen now. Just hope my letter is waiting for me when I get home. Got to go, bed is calling.


----------



## Trishy

Holly - huge congratulations    

Things seem to be turning for the better on here with a few BFPs.  Just what we all need!  

Hopefully another batch of BFPs are on their way with the letters coming out this week.  I phoned the hospital this morning and Prof McClure is back from leave so he is to phone me this afternoon all being well and hopefully I will get some proper answers about what I am entitled to on NHS.   he can help me because DH said that if it's only FET on the NHS then we won't be able to afford to pay for another fresh cycle so once my 7 frosties are gone that's it.  Saying that I will just find the money even if I have to rob a bank!!


----------



## tedette

Hello there,

Just wanted to say huge CONGRATS to Holly!!!! 

Fantastic news Fiona!  2 wee babies!!  you must be over the moon.   

Nuala, glad to hear your count is rising.  Fingers crossed your bleeding stops soon. 

Hello to everyone else, I promise that there is light at the end of the 'waiting list' tunnel!       

BTW I was at the match y'day...COME ON TYRONE!!  YAHOOO!!!!!

My wee nephew was sitting beside me and was on the tv during the Cork/Kerry match.  Thank God it wasn't me!!   I would have been mortified!

Love and PMA to all,

Tedette


----------



## glitter girl

Ack Holly, Im delighted for ya hun, Im so pleased to see you got your much wanted BFP, Good on ye girl. Not so happy about 

that Tyrone winning yesturday, me being an Armagh girl and all that!!! Only joking ye, hope they bring Sam home!!!


Smilies not working today, think my computer is a bit up the left today? 

Congrats again to Shem and Fiona, its always great to see good news on here.

Nuala, Im so relieved that things are looking good for you hun.

Well girls , thanks for all the messages of support, they meant a lot to me. Im starting to come to terms with my BFN. All is not 

lost as I hope to get my NHS go around March of next year. Im thinking by the time I get christmas and that over, the time 

wont be long going in, plus it gives me a chance to recover too, so im feeling a wee bit more content now.

Weeza, I know youre not online at the minute but im keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.

To all of you waiting, i hope you get your letters very soon.

Thats me for now, I hope to be around now and again to keep up with everyones news xxxxxxx


----------



## glitter girl

Loopy,

No, not at all. You cant get rid of me that easily!!! Hope to be around hun, I find that this site helps me get through so i will be 

sticking around for another while. After a BFN, Its sink or swim time, I certainly dont intend to sink, so keeping my chin up and 

looking forward to my second round of icsi next year.

See you were back at school today also, me too. Do you not feel so sorry for the wee year 8's? They seem so innocent on their 

first day, dont they? Having said that it usually doesnt take them long to come out of their boxes from my experiences...


----------



## Trishy

Hi Loopy

No call yet so I phoned the hospital again and surprise surprise I was told Prof McClure is not there today and will be in tomorrow.  How can one girl tell me this morning that he would be in in the afternoon and then another girl this afternoon tell me he is not in today??  How hard is it to tell me if a doctor is due in or not??  

Anyway phoned his private clinic instead, the Ulster Independent Clinic, and was told he is due in at 6.15pm so I am going to phone him as soon as I get home.  He is usually good at phoning back if he actually ever gets the message!  So I apologise if anyone can here me shouting from the other end of Northern Ireland!!  But knowing my luck he won't be free to talk!  

No letters in the post today either by the way - anyone else?


----------



## glitter girl

Trishy,

That is totally ridiculous, im sure you are really fed up with the whole lot, you have been running from pillar to post for weeks 

now, Im sure it's really stressing you out. Hope you get sorted out soon hun, its really not on xx


----------



## Trishy

I just want to get a final answer so I can get on with relaxing in preparation for treatment!!  I am sure there will be nothing I can do in the end but I reckon they rely on us getting so fed up that we just do as they say and I am nearly at that point.  But if you don't fight for your rights then you will never get anywhere.  At least once I speak to him I will know I have tried everything I can and can just settle down to concentrating on a BFP.  

Sorry girls - I must sound like a stuck record!


----------



## Trishy

Loopy are you near Banbridge?  DH is home sick today and said the dog is scared of the thunder.  It's a nice day here in Belfast where I work so I can't believe there's thunder at home!


----------



## tedette

Loopy I would love to be able to offer you tickets for the final, if only I knew where to get some! 

Glad to see also that I wasn't the only one back to school today.  Where do the summer holidays go!?!


----------



## Lesley08

Hi everyone hope you are all enjoying the last days of summer. 

Jooles - I used to live on the Antrim Road moved two years ago to Newtownabbey but would still shop there etc.. so I bet you do know me!!

Holly congrats truly glad to hear more good news. 

To everyone else hope you are all hanging in there I see the good admin in the RFC is getting a pasting again   rightfully so its a disgrace.

Well done to those of you who support Tyrone - they played a blinder. My hubby plays for St Galls so we are on our way to the Antrim final in a month  

I got my treatment plan yesterday and when I get my degree in biology I will let you all know what Ive got to do   Im only partly joking its pretty ominous but after a few times I think Ive got the gist so its full speed ahead with some very nasty drugs from 3 Oct onwards! At last I feel like Im getting somewhere  

Lesley xx


----------



## shem

Evening girlsTrust the weather to be crap when Im on my holsLia glad to hear you enjoyed your weekend Im sure you'll miss your wee nephew when he goes homeCate I really   your letter comes Trishy did you manage to get speaking to Prof Mcclure?Glitter girl how are you doing hun? thinking of you Loopy bet your glad to be back to all them school kids they'll keep you on your toes Lesley how exciting you got your tx plan it makes it more real the next few weeks will fly byHolly hope all is well with yaNuala hope and your LO are doing wellWezza I know you won't read this for a while but hope EC went well for you todayNothing much happening at my end it's my SIL's 30th birthday at the weekend and her DH is planning a surprise party at her house I really don't want to go as I won't be drinking and I could'nt cope with being quizzed about it. My SIL and her DH know we were having tx but don't know that im pregnant as we want to keep it quiet for another while. Wev'e boycotted the last few outings and Im sure DH's family suspects something.Hi to everyone else hope you are all well. xx


----------



## crazykate

- CONGRATULATIONS HOLLY & DH

Making this quick as the thunder and lightening has started ^shocked^  

Cate - did your letter arrive?

Trishy - did ya get through?

Lesley - October won't be long coming in    hope it all works out

 to everyone else too.....


----------



## Lesley08

Thanks ladies,
It feels real now! Shem tell them all you are following a pre pregnancy diet which doesnt allow alcohol or claim to be suffering from a terrific hangover  

Lesley xx


----------



## emak

Evening everyone.
Girls as you know Wezza is off work on hols for 2 weeks.............so she has no internet access and has asked me to post a few messages for her.Well today she had EC and they got *13* eggs.............well done Wezza!!She said that she is feeling fine which is good and has ET on Wednesday ,just waiting for that all important phone call in the morning  .I passed on the news about Hollys BFP and Fionas twins and she is delighted for you both   .When i hear anymore from her i will pass it on folks.
What is going on with the weather Major hailstones/thunder and lightening up here in Derry this avo ,very freaky indeed!!I collected my puppy today and he is just the cutest wee thing even when he was sick all over me on the journey home,even DH is all into him which has surprised me  
I hope all you teachers enjoyed your first day back at school 
Must go and see to my wee fur baby.
Emma xxx


----------



## shem

Thanks Lesley they are both great ideasEmma bet your wee fur baby is sooo cute. Great news about Weeza tell her wer'e all thinking of her  xx


----------



## Annie70

That's freaky Holly - for some reason, I thought I read that you'd had a BFP before you actually tested! So very glad that you did though!!! Think my brain cells are inversely proportional to the growth of my belly.. 

Hope you get some answers tonight Trishy. 

Shem - I was lucky in the timing as I could use Lent as an excuse for not drinking early on. After that, I brought along Becks nonalcoholic beers, stuck them away in the bottom of the fridge, and nobody cottoned on. They looked like the real McCoy!

Pass on congrats to wee Weeza -hope the 13 eggs are lucky for her! 

Talking of summer holidays, I can't believe that my holiday is almost over - I fly back on Thursday. At least I have a flight, luckily Zoom don't run charters from Montreal. On one hand, would love to stay as it's so great being home, on the other I _really_ miss my two men.


----------



## Cate1976

If my letter has come this month, I won't get it till Sunday.  Am over in England staying with my parents.  If letter is there, I'll be so happy, if not then it should defo come in September.

Congratulations to Weeza on getting 13 eggs.  Sounds good.  Hope they fertilise.

Pink Tulip:  Thinking of you, would love it if you could come on an aod time to let us know how you're doing.


----------



## holly01

weeza congrats grt news on ure e/c was thinking of u all day    for ure e/t

ladies thanks sooooooooooooooooo much for all ure lovely messages ure are all so kind  

 to all u lovely ladies starting ure treatments soon,havin e/c and e/t soon an having scans soon and the long wait for that all important letter 
i am thinking of everyone of u but i am terrible at personals


----------



## lia.g

Morning ladies 

Didn't get on yesterday as the thunder and lightening knocked off our internet 

_Shem_ - Thanks, I'll miss him loads when he goes back. Been lovely spending so much time with him. Won't know what to do with myself!  Shame about the awful weather when you're on your hols but I guess its just nice to be off 
_Trishy_ - Really hope you get sorted soon. Must be soo frustrating 
_Cate_ - hope your letter is waiting for you when you get back on Sunday 
_Lesley_ - Really glad to hear you've got your tx plan. October will fly in 
_GG _ - Hope you're doing ok 
_Weeza_ - Congrats on the 13 eggs!! Best of luck for et on Wed  
_Emma_ - Hope you're enjoying the new pup. Does it have a name yet?
_Holly _and _Nuala_ - Hope you're both keeping well 

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. Hope you all have a good day and the thunder and lightening stays away today 

Lia xo


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.  

Weeza brilliant news, and I really hope fertilisation and ET go well.  I am sure you will be online again soon with good news!

Well I phoned the private clinic last night and was told Prof McClure was in his appointments so left message to call me back.  Waited until 10.30pm but no call so had to go to bed.  So I got so fed up I called his mobile at 9am this morning and got right through!  I told him the situation and he told me just to advise the girls to put me on hold at the top of the NHS while I go private.  I told him they had refused to do this so he took my details and said he would phone me back in 5 minutes.  Needless to say I am still waiting for him to call!

Do you think it is rude if I call him again at lunchtime to see how he is getting on?  Purely by the tone of his voice he sounded like he was about to go and talk to someone and sort it out for me.  Maybe that's just wishful thinking!


----------



## betty-77

Hi Trishy,

You really are getting the run around  

I don't think there is any harm in you giving him a call back.  he did say 5 mins so it's possible he has got caught up with something else and possibly forgot.  don't think he would mind you calling as he does sound like he is usually helpful.

Betty xx


----------



## lia.g

Hi Trishy

I'd say give him a call.  You'll only end up getting annoyed if you sit around waiting for him to get back to you.  He probably just got caught up with something else.  I'm sure he won't mind. 

Lia xo


----------



## Trishy

I'll phone him in 10 minutes when I'm on lunch and at very least leave a message on his voicemail to call me.  I just wanted an answer before the letter arrives incase it's too late by then.  

By the way did anyone hear something about some areas of the UK are going to get 3 goes on the NHS?  I don't know the full story but did hear something.


----------



## Trishy

As I thought just got his voicemail so left a message to phone me back and left work and mobile numbers so no excuse!!


----------



## lia.g

Trishy

We get an NHS bulletin at work every month and I did read that some of the Primary Care Trusts in East England have agreed to implement the recommendations of NICE ie that couples should have 3 funded cycles of IVF, from next April.  Goodness knows when it would be brought in over here though  

Lia


----------



## Trishy

Well considering they only just reduced it from 2 to 1 I would say never!!


----------



## lia.g

Unfortunately you're probably right    But best not get me started on the NHS - I've worked for them for the last 7 years and get more and more frustrated each year at the cut in budgets and services


----------



## shem

Afternoon ladiesTrishy I imagine your ready for cracking up  I would try again and then leave it till the morning I know you probably don't want to seem like a pest but he has to get it sorted for you it's his fault after all but I do know how hard he is to get hold ofGirls I see you have heard about the 3 free cycles on the nhs for east england it's over in "what the papers say" section


----------



## betty-77

Ive just phoned RFC and i havent moved on the waiting lists from i went on in June!!


----------



## shem

Betty ~  so does that mean they didn't take any patients the last 2 months? I think NOT!!!
You can never believe what your told will that place ever get sorted out


----------



## Trishy

Betty - As I understand it there was nobody called at all in August but I thought you should have moved in July.  Saying that last year I was told the labs closed in July so we were not to expect to move that month.  I honestly think they make up stories as they go along just to put us off calling!  My Mum was also saying, which I didn't know, that in August all promotions/new jobs etc within the health service are filled during August so the whole place comes to a standstill until everyone is in the positions they need to be for the next year so that explains why there is no movement in August.

Finally good news girls!  Prof McClure just called back and he has it all sorted out for us.  We are to expect a letter to be called for one private FET first then if that results in a BFN we will be entitled to the full ICSI again!  Yipppeee!  Finally - I'm exhausted now!

Hopefully if I am 3 on his private list I will be called for my September cycle but if not it will be October I am sure.  I am just pleased to get it all sorted.


----------



## betty-77

yay trishy  great news!!  thank goodness after all that, not surprised your exhausted.  Everything crossed your called soon now!  

Girls i actually made a mistake    i havent moved on my Private List but i've moved a whopping big 3 places on NHS.  Silly me    The girl on the phone told me there was a lab closed over the summer and that is why the lists haven't moved much  

I have decided that i need to find some new interests to help pass the time while waiting for treatment or i will end up in the looney bin - seriously!!  Soooo i've signed myself up to Lisburn tech to learn how to play Guitar     think i might be mad but heh i'm literally willing to do anything at the mo.

Betty xx


----------



## lia.g

Thats brilliant news Trishy. You must be delighted  

Looks like we could be having FET around the same time then.  I'm due to start on day 21 of next cycle which I'm anticipating to be around the last week of Sept/beginning October if this AF arrives on time.  Just be great to get started again and hopefully we will both get the positive result we've been dreaming of


----------



## shem

Great news Trishy!


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi Girls

how is everyone doing, i havent been on for for a few weeks so trying to get caught up with all your post!! you girls know how to talk  

well got my pre treatment appointment on thursday then start my spray on the 11th september for NHS ICSI so its all systems go, this is my first time so its nerve reakon. I was meant to start on the 5th but it was delayed for 6 days due to staff problems in the lab for ec etc. at least its finally happening for me fingers crossed it results in a   .

Anyone else starting in september would be great to have a cycle buddy.


----------



## betty-77

Does anyone like Prison Break??  New series starts on sky tonight at 9pm


----------



## Trishy

Thanks everyone for your support.  Sometimes I don't think the admin team realise just what an impact all this messing about can have on you.  I have not been sleeping at all well lately and I don't think this has helped.

Lia - yes my AF is due any day too so I reckon I will start sniffing around 25th September all being well.  It doesn't look like anyone's letters have arrived yet so hopefully I sorted out the mess just in time to make the post for this cycle!  It would be great to cycle with someone.

Betty - I think the guitar lessons are a great idea.  Ever since I started on the idea of the dog walking the time has gone by so much quicker and I feel like I am actually getting on with my life rather than waiting around for letters etc.

And talking of my business, I got my first customer tonight!    I am so excited that I got some response already.  That's 2 bits of good news in one day so I have to say today has been a good day!  

Now who on here can make it up to 3? Or fingers crossed maybe I could add my own BFP before Christmas!


----------



## Cate1976

Brilliant news Trishy.  So glad Prof McClure sorted things out for you.


----------



## bron11

DH phoned Royal, we have moved up 3 places to no 10.  Hopefully we will get a go on NHS.

Hope everyone well Bron


----------



## betty-77

Well done Trishy, i hope your business really takes off for you, your site looks really good  

Bron are you northern board as well??  i only ask as i had moved 3 places aswell


----------



## emak

Morning all
Girls i have mislaid my phone   and am totally lost without it.I now dont have Wezzas number to find out how she got on with fertilization and   EC is today.I am going over to my Mums later to see if its there,im a very silly girl and usually have my phone on silent  so i cant even hear it ringing...............thats the last time i will do that(if im lucky enough to get it back).Im just thinking i wonder did my little puppy get a hold of it    ,speaking of my little fur ball he is just class !!! He cried for about 5 mins on the first night and has been no prob since but im telling ya i have never seen anything so small that can [email protected] and pi$$ as much    .
Trishy im glad that you finally got sorted out with the RFC ,i also would have been raging if i thought i wasnt gonna get a full NHS go espically after they over did the drugs with you the first time...........suppose this now means that you will defo have another 2 go,s BUT hopefully you wont need it      BTW hows Doggy Danders going?
Betty good for you starting a class ,a welcome distraction from all the waiting about is a great idea.......my distraction is Harley and it is a BIG distraction but a good one. 
Bron glad to hear that you have moved up the list ,im sure your well pleased.
Angie good luck for your appointment tomorrow.
Good luck to everyone else ,im gonna go and try and find me phone.
Emma  xxx


----------



## holly01

Trishy thank god u have finally got answers and are starting to get a wee bit closer fair play to ye for fighting ure corner  ^afro,grt u have ure 1st customer althou i dont envy yet this am its lashing it down here!!but IKWYM about having a distraction as the time def goes quicker.

Ema hope ye find that phone doll or we will all be wondering about weeza,  all goes smoothly for her and DH today and the 2ww doesnt drag for her........glad to hear Harley is keeping u busy    !!so much fun!

cate when do ye get bk from ure parents?must email ye some posters for the nxt omagh support group.......which is on the 24th sept if any of u lovely ladies wud like to join us..please do.
i hope u are having a lovely time with ure new nephew.

shem are ye about??pm 4 ye

 to everyone else


----------



## Trishy

Morning!

Emak - just the 1 dog so far but it's a block booking which is great abd it's a chocolate lab so just perfect for starting on!  Just hope they keep rolling in!  BTW any joy with your phone?  Hope you find it.  Is Weeza off work for the full 2WW?

Holly - thanks.  I am so glad I kept fighting too.  Manys a people would have accepted the same answer I was given from 4 different admin people but I wasn't happy to accept it until I spoke to Prof McClure himself.  I still don't really believe it so once I start my private treatment I will phone them yet again just to make sure I am on hold at the top and not bottom of the list!  Call me paranoid but I think we all have good reason not to trust them!!

No letter arrived yet - anyone else?

AF is on it's way.  Had a little spotting so reckon day 1 will be tomorrow or the next day then that's me raring to go all being well!


----------



## qnu

Hi everyone

sorry i've been quiet for a few days, i've been taking it easy. glad to hear the lists are moving, i was just thinking that the nhs list should be 1 shorter now at least cos i haven't used my place and i'm sure they've taken me off. 

emma good to hear harley is keeping you busy with the dust pan and mop!!

hope weeza gets on good

holly how you getting on

bron congrats on waiting list

trishy keep fighting for info - this is your life and you deserve answers, don't be scared of them.

betty - good luck with the gee-tar lessons, my hubby is a guitar-a-holic and thats his relaxation so you could be on to something

angie - good luck today

hi loopy and lia

hi to anyone i've missed   

I got a letter today for my first scan apt - next wed at 755am, iam over the moon, and actually got  reaction from my hubby. i can't wait to see the blob. thank you all so much for being there for me, i am so nervous that anything might go wrong after all the bleeding etc (which finally completely stopped 2 days ago).
I feel so very lazy mooching about, 'looking after myself', its so weird. 

one of my best friends phoned me yesterday to say shes had a miscarriage, well shes 99.9 % sure she had tested 2 days early and got pos and then started heavy bleeding, this is the second time its happened and shes in bits. i can't believe it, i had called in with her on fri to tell her that my junior was ok and she had just tested that morning and was holding it in til mon to be sure. i felt like a selfish cow. shes devastated and she said she was so excited cos we'd have been doing it all together as she'd be 2 weeks behind me. now it looks like shes going to have to do the whole consultant and tests thing to try to find out whats happening. i'm just praying she has good luck.    

anyway girls

lots of love

nuala


----------



## lia.g

Nuala

1st Scan, how exciting    So sorry to hear about your friend.  Really hope and   she'll be ok

Lia xo


----------



## betty-77

hi everyone,

Emak i hope you found your phone, i always feel lost without mine even though i don't really use it that much  

Angie - hope your appointment went well today, good luck for starting tx  

Nuala, good to hear from you, i would have thought you would stay on the nhs list as you would be entitled to have it at a later stage, its worth checking out  

PT - If your looking in big     your way, thinking about you and   everything will work out for you.

Yella - haven't seen you around in a while, think you might be on holiday   anyway hope your well

hello to everyone else hope your all having a good day.

i'm just chilling at home this week, i'm going to try and go back to work on Monday     i'm dreading it, but i'm starting to feel like i'm coping a bit better now and time will never pass quickly if i stay home forever!!  


Betty xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Hi everyone
Just wanted to ask a qq ...  I have been reading the reflexology can help women with PCOS to ovulate.  Has anyone tried this / believe it?
And is there neone knows of newhere in Bangor/Belfast which offers it?
Thanks


----------



## Trishy

Insider knowledge for you!  I just spoke to Janners and Weeza had 4 eggs fertilize for her and getting 2 back tomorrow.  She is very upbeat about it all and keeping a very positive outlook on things.  C'mon Weeza - you can do it!!


----------



## sara1

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather we are having!!!    

Nuala - so exciting to hear that you got your appointment for your first scan.  You must be so excited  

Emma - Sounds like you have your hands full with this new puppy.  My niece and nephew got a new black labrador puppy at the weekend called Millie.  She is so cute - I wanted to keep her but the novelty soon wore off when she wee'ed on my kitchen floor  (only joking) - she is adorable and the kids just love her to bits but are fighting over who is going to nurse her!  
Hope you find your phone.

Weeza -       that everything went well today and the 2ww won't be too difficult for you both.

Trishy and Bron - glad things are moving for you both.

Cate - hope your letter is waiting for you when you get home.

Lia - The Social Worker that I spoke to was really nice and very kind.  Hoping that's who we get if we proceed to the Home Study.

Sorry if I have missed anyone but there are so many on this site.  I had a bit of a blip today - I am a person who gets easily worried about things and I have started to worry whether adoption is for us.  I haven't spoken to my husband as he is at work but my best friend has been trying to encourage me today.  Also a colleague at work didn't help things when she made a comment that I had everything - i don't think so (this probably came because we got a new car on Monday).  I would give up everything for a baby.     Feeling really low right now.

Sara


----------



## jooles

hi everyone

just here to say hello and ask a wee question!! as last treatment was stopped and we were told to wait until next AF before starting injections again i was wondering if anyone could let me know how long they would wait if it does not turn up before contacting hospital IYKWIM  ive worked out it should be due tomoro but if it doesnt do i leave it a day or week or waht  phoned RFC this mornin but didnt get an answer to the question!!!  i know this sounds stupid but hope you all know what i mean  

anyway hope everyone is ok  

jules


----------



## lia.g

Awh Sara, so sorry to hear you're feeling so low today    I'm sure if you're colleague knew what you've been going through she'd never have said what she did.  People just don't think and I guess we're all guilty of it from time to time.  Try not to let her comments get you down.

As for the adoption, I think its only natural to have worries and doubts.  Its such a big step and not an easy process.  But I'm sure a good heart-to-heart with your DH when he gets home will help and just try to remember your dreams and focus on the child that you will be giving a loving home to.  I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end   

Lia xo


----------



## sara1

Thanks Lia - it's always good to talk on here as you all give such good advice and support.  Trying to keep focused but I always seem to go through these periods where I am really unsure about things.

Thanks for your kind words and support
Sara


----------



## lia.g

Strawberry - Unfortunately I can't comment on the benefits of reflexology for PCOS but I have regular reflexology purely for relaxation purposes and I love it.  I have it in Coleraine, however I do know two of my work colleagues attend a reflexologist called Kapil at Lifesprings in Belfast in relation to fertility issues and they very much believe that it was his treatment that helped them conceive after years of trying.  Think he's quite expensive though  

Jooles - my treatment was stopped due to OHSS and I was told that it may take a while for AFs to return to normal so not to be concerned about them being late.  Mine did in fact come on time but I'm sure others might have different experiences to tell you about.

Trishy - thats great news about Weeza.  Hope ET goes smoothly for her  

Emma - hope you found your phone  

Lia xo


----------



## Trishy

Jooles - my treatment was also stopped and my first AF took 47 days to arrive but the next 2 got shorter and shorter and then returned to normal so I really wouldn't worry.  I have heard so many girls on here say the same thing.  But if you are concerned I would try the doctor again just to reassure you.  I am sure everything will work out well for you.


----------



## jooles

thanks for your replies everyone   much appreciated!!! hope it comes soon (tomoro if ive calculated reght)  so we can get back on the treatment again   hate all this waiting and watching   just feeling ****** off today so bear with me


----------



## bron11

Strawberry I will send you name of reflexology in pm.


Betty77 - yes Northern Board, was told they fund 8 a month by GP

emak yes very pleased - just wish we had a date so we could plan holidays - do you think they offer treatment over xmas, I know Origin don't?  Thinking of going away for xmas this year with hubby and in-laws.

qnu - sorry to hear about your friend, life is not easy.  Hope your scan goes well next week sure yous must be so excited!

Wheeze - thinking of you hope all goes well.

Sara sorry your feeling low, go do something nice.  People can be so insensitive at times, even if they don't mean to be, try not to take it to heart.  Adoption is a different journey and you are only at the start of yours.  There will lots of questions, concerns etc but this is natural.  Hope it works out for you. 

Jules sorry I can't answer you question, others will be able to.  AF comes when you don't want it to and late when you do!!  I know some have tried acupuncture to bring it on.

Hope everyone else well. Bron


----------



## shem

Evening all just popping in for a quick helloEmma hope youve found your phone and hope your wee pup continues to settle in to his new homeWeeza thinking of you good luck for ET Holly pm for yaNuala glad to hear your keeping well I also got my app for 1st scan this morning it's the monday after you, sorry to hear about your friendTrishy woohoo for AF arriving it's about the only time it's welcomed to get tx started Betty hope going back to work isn't too hard for you it will certainly pass the time quickerSara sorry your feeling so low there are so many LO out there who need a loving home and a special person like you has sooo much love to give your bound to have good and bad days just remember your dreams will come true Bron glad you've moved a few places on the listhi to Lia,Jooles,Strawberry, and anyone Ive missed hope you are all well.xx


----------



## jooles

meant to say earlier congrats and good luck to weeza.  sorry im only getting to know the rest of you so good luck for all on 2ww, waiting on scans and starting treatment


----------



## Cate1976

Hi everyone.

News on me, that letter had betetr be on the mat when I egt home Sunday, had my nephew in my arms this evening and now I'm really feeling it.  DH held him as well and he was close to tears.  Toldhim that we have to have the faith to believe tx will work and that it'll only be next Tuesday or Wednesday before we'll be able to whinge to our really good friend from church.

Hope Weeza's ET went ok.

Holly, emailme the posters and I'll print them off next week.


----------



## emak

Morning girls just a quickie before i go to bed(on nightshifts)
Well i found my phone in the laundry basket........so i cant blame the puppy  was gonna let you know about Wezza but i see someone has been in touch with her..............good luck Wezza 4 today 
Hope that the rest of yous are all keeping well........think i will sign off as im very very tired ,the puppy had me out of bed yesterday morning at 7.30 and i have been awake ever since ,so im now into my 25th hour awake(just about) and im not looking too hot im telling ya   
Catch up with u all later on (should be online tonite at work have a wee handy job  just dont tell my boss  )
Emma  xx


----------



## angel83

Hi Girls

Hi Girls - sorry i dont be on much anymore. Been sort of fed up with it all.

Hi Emak - im another Derry Girl

I had my appointment with Dr Moohan at Altnagelvin last week. After 3x Clomid and 4x Tamoxifen BFN's - We have now been referred to the royal for either IUI or IVF. We have to see Dr Traub - Any words of comfort about him

He cant confirm which it will be as DH's sperm sample in 2005 was 13mill - He said he now has to pass a more filtered test and have 5mill left and then we can try IUI. Any1 know anything about this
And the most commonly asked Question - How long am i going to have to wait?

Thanks Girls - i know i always get help here..

Sinead xx


----------



## janners1

Hi Girls!!!!!!!

Just wanted to pop on and let you know that Weeza had her ET this morning and she is now PUPO!! 2 embies on board - one 7 cell grade 2 and one 5 cell grade 2. She is missing FF but enjoying her time off work    

Hope everything is good with everyone - adoption process is going well for me and DH, it was definitely the right decision for us!

xxx Janners xxx


----------



## Trishy

Brilliant news for Weeza and hello again Janners!    Thanks for letting us know she is doing well - I have a good feeling for her.  Positive attitude is hard to do when you are PUPO so I think she is amazing!

Any letters for anyone yet?  Not me!


----------



## shem

Great news Weeza thinking of you   hope your 2ww goes well  xx


----------



## qnu

hi all

just a quickie

weeza well done girl lots of       and    

jooles- my period didn't come at all before my treatment and i just kept phoning, they brought me in and did blood tests which thankfully were ok and i could start treatment. i don't think its that uncommon but keep on them and phone everyday til you get an answer dn't let them delay your treatment if you can help it.  

shem - good luck with your scan. is it sinking in for you that you've got this far, i know it hasn't for me, i can't wait for 12 weeks to shout it from the rooftops, i'm so scared anything would go wrong though. i really can't wait to see the reaction of people that have made horrible comments over the years- that's awful isn't it!!!

angel - i don't have any advice on your iui treatment i was ivf, but dr traub is one of the best, very professional and clinical with a very bad bedside manner most of the time. i went to him privately at first and i changed cos i thought he was very condescending. i changed to mc manus which was a complete waste of time cos i never saw her after our initial consultation. anyway i think i should have stayed with traub as he knows his stuff and i should have been less easily upset.  so my advice is don't expect any hand holding from traub, and you cant be disappointed, he's just there to do a job but he'll do it well. good luck

hi to everyone else, hope everything is going well  

talk soon 

nuala


----------



## jooles

hi all  

weeza - fingers crossed for next two weeks!!! 

angel i have to agree with qnu Dr Traub is very abrupt and a bit intimidating but he does know his stuff and you know youll be in good hands so we stick with him  i quite like Dr Boyle he is a bit more understanding and explains things in greater detail  

my period is due today   and you know that kind of funny squelchy feeling you get in your stomansh before period (IYKWIM  ) i have that feeling and a few wee cramps so im hoping its on its way and get treatment started again   its been that long since i had periods before my last one a few weeks ago i forgot what period pains where like   does anybody else get the kind of symptoms i have and how long before AF shows her face  

hope everyone else doing ok 

jules


----------



## lia.g

Hi Eiregirl, welcome to the NI Thread 

Thank you for your kind words.  I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriages.  Can't begin to imagine how painful that must be, but I wish you and your DH losts of love and luck as you try again and   that you get to feel those kicks again very soon   

Until then, I hope you find lots of support on here.  I've blown you some bubbles for luck  

Lia xo


----------



## angel83

Erin girl

Dr Moohan is very good - he is also connected with Origin Clinic in Belfast - i was under him until Aug 08 - he has now referred me to Dr Traub - in belfast 

Thank u ladies about your comments on Dr Traub - My husband might no appreciate his bedside manner but ill get past it.
Just hope he lets us do IUI

Sinead


----------



## holly01

Wezza     for ure 2ww   u get that deserved BFP!!

got our scan appt 2day and wont be needing tickets for the all ireland!  
its on the 21st sept!  and i was for booking accomadition earlier for the footie!!much happier to be going for our scan    alls ok....

We are having a lady coming to our next omagh support group to talk about her experiences with Napro if anyones interested?She had numerous failed ivf cycles and has went on with Napro to have 3 children...
And we are planning for the nov meeting(hopefully) to have the new manager of the rfc!!to discuss the problems we have all experienced so that should also be a good meeting...i know she is hoping to attend all the support meetings as weeza said previously to gain as much info from the patient regarding the  issues that we all have,so cate ure posts will come in handy that night!

hope u are all doing ok


----------



## glitter girl

Hi everyone,

Holly great news about ur scan, its good to hear good news on here.

Cate, on that note about the thread on RFC you started. I was speaking to Fiona ( the lady who runs support group ) yesturday. She said that Karin Jackson the new manager or RFC will be attending the craigavon support group next wed night, was wondering if you wanted me to print off them comments on the thread you started and give her a copy of them. I asked Fiona about this and she thought it would be a good idea, and that karin was very interested in hearing about peoples experiences and problems with the RFC. I will only print and give them to her if thats what everyone wants, if not it is no problem, what does everyone think?


----------



## holly01

Hi GG what date and time is the craigavon meeting?might go to it,used to go b4 we started the omagh one and wouldnt mind hearing karen's opinions before the omagh meeting.


----------



## betty-77

hi girls,

while your talking about the craigavon meeting, i was considering maybe attending this one but i've never been before and was interested in knowing what happens!!  Sounds silly i know    Does there be many people attending?

thanks

Betty xx


----------



## holly01

Hiya Betty,i havnt been in about a yr but it was hit and miss maybe 8-10 one meeting and 2-3 another.i  suppose it all depends what stage of IF we are at and if we feel up to talking about it.i loved going to the meetings as i found them very informative and to be able to talk openly about IF was great made ye feel normal  thats why i decided to start the omagh group as craigavon is too far for us to travel to.


----------



## holly01

LO i was chattin to Fiona also and she was sayin Karen hopes to deal with the admin staff by gettin them some infertility traning to make them more aware of what they are dealing with on the other end of the phone(and not be soo rude  )and she will be explaining the waiting lists


----------



## emak

Evening girls 
I see that Wezzas news has hit the thread     Congrats on being PUPO Mrs !!!!  that this is your time.
Glitter girl i dont mind you printing off my post about the rfc ,i think that its great that the new boss in there seems to be trying to sort things out.............then all we need is for the gov to increase the number of tx to 3   as if thats ever gonna happen!!
Holly is the Omagh support group meeting up again soon ,as i would like to attend any group really but Craigavon is way to far was hoping that there was gonna be one on ere in Derry after Sindybelle posted a message but no one else replied UNTIL today Hi Sinead ! so if there is anyother gals in the north west that would be interested maybe contact Sindy as i really dont think they would bother having a meeting if there is no demand.
Loopy im with you ,i also would like to know what Karen has to say so girlies keep us informed pleaseeeeeeeeeeee 
Holly im sure your not too bothered about missing the all ireland espically cause of the reason why Happy Days!!!
Sinead sorry to hear that you are being referred to the rfc,must warn you but im sure you already know expect a LONG wait if its ivf really not sure about iui do they not do that in Altnagelvin  I have a phone number in the house for Dr Traub and Mc Manus if you wanted to have a private appointment first just to speed things along cause the waiting between appoints etc is ridiculous ,just shout if you want it.
Last nightshift tonight for me hopefully EVER  .Really missing my wee puppy as my MIL is looking after him while im at work ,it broke my heart handing him over last night.................what the hell will i be like *when* not *if* i have a baby  
Anybody doing anything nice at the weekend? My aunt arrives from Australia tomorrow so it will be good to catch up with her ,my wee cousin is getting married next week so shes over for that .............my god she will be freezing its still winter in Oz but in saying that its still warmer/sunnier and dryer than ere suppose that wouldnt be hard eh?
Catch up with ye later.
Emma xx


----------



## holly01

Hiya Ema,yeah omagh group is the 24th at 7.30pm.
Nat bothered at all the only reason we were gonna go this yr was cause last time we stayed behind with me BF who was 8 half mths pg and low and behold this yr the same one is 5mths pg!!looks like it will be de-ja-vou!!!
Ah well hopefully be celebrating all around    

 i know that guy ure ona bout    likes to shout ure whole details around the place     and stinks of smoke atfer his lunch breaks


----------



## EmerG

hi girls, just back yesterday after our week away, which ended up not actually being a week as I had a bad cold that turned into a chest infection and we came home early. I think the fact that I couldn't take anything for it didn't really help, anyway I was at my doc yesterday afternoon who gave me antibiotics which are apparently safe to take while pg so hopefully they'll sort me out. And it also means that I get Friday at home to sort out all my washing and bits and pieces round the house before going back to work on Monday, how come 2 weeks off flies in so quickly Its not fair!

Anyway I've just read through loads of pages of posts to catch up with everyone's news and here goes with the personals: 

Holly, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful news I am so pleased for you and your DH, honestly. Has it started to sink in yet? I can't believe your friend kept it quiet until 5 months, although in a way I can understand that it must have been awkward for her but you're right, it could have been a much different outcome if your news wasn't good and she had had to tell you then. But luckily that wasn't the case. More importantly I don't know how she hid it that long, obviously she's not like me as I'm in the maternity jeans already at 13 weeks and I'm getting paranoid that I'll be the size of a house by October, never mind March when its all over! Ah well, bring it on!

Fiona congrats on your news too, twins would be wonderful, hard work I know and all that but it will be great. I'm sure you're over the moon.

Nuala glad your news is good too, keeping everything crossed for you that the bleeding stops and your wee one is well snuggled in in there. 

Shem, how are you? Has it sunk in yet? When I was at my GP yesterday I was telling her that its only realy properly sunk in for me in the last couple of weeks, it just doesn't feel real for so long, well it didn't for me, especially as I had no sickness etc so just felt pretty normal a lot of the time except when the tiredness hit. I think it was superstition on my part but I couldn't allow myself to think it was really happening until after the 11 week scan, even though that was our third scan, and I wouldn't buy bigger jeans etc even though I needed them, but I'm just letting it all hang out now!

Annie how are you doing? Glad you've enjoyed your holiday. I noticed from your ticker that you're having a boy, I think I missed that news somewhere along the line! Happy days, hope you're keeping well and your journey home is nice and smooth. 

I know Weeza isn't checking in at the moment but I'm thinking about her too, great news from her so its fingers crossed for the 2ww now. Lots of    for you, Weeza. Am I right in thinking that she won't be on until after she tests? Janners lovely to hear from you by the way, we miss your craic, come back! Glad to hear things are going well on the adoption front too.

Eiregirl hello and welcome, you'll get great support here, its brilliant. 

Sinead, I had Dr Traub not for my main treatment but for a couple of the scans and I was quite wary of him after hearing his reputation but he was lovely. Quite business like but nice as well, in fact my DH and I both found him much nicer to deal with then Joanne McManus, so don't worry. It's definitely worth your while going for a private appointment to speed things up and get yourselves on the right waiting lists, that is what we did and it made all the difference for us from a timescale point of view. 

Cate fingers crossed for you that your letter is there when you get home and you can finally get going. 

And don't start me on the RFC admin staff, its too early in the morning for me to even get involved in that conversation, I'm not putting myself in a bad mood for the whole day! Just hope this new woman can do something to shake them up, it sounds like her intentions are good anyway. 

Well thats it, no more personals, I know I haven't got everyone in but I think this post is long enough, so i'll just say hope everyone else is well!


----------



## shem

Morning GirlsNuala I can't wait to tell everyone all being well, the only people that know now are 2 of my friends and my boss in work. Last night my mum started asking me what size of pyjamas to buy me for xmas and I struggled to keep a straight face I told her not to be buying anything yet as the nice jammies don't come out for another while, don't want to tell our parents untill we know everything is okEiregirl glad you joined us it's good your feeling positive about trying again   it works out for youSinead I agree with the other girls you should maybe go for the private app to save a bit of time I did that as well as for Dr Traub I had him through my tx and found him niceHolly great you got your scan app you won't need to phone them afterall Glitter Girl how are you doing? are you back to work yet?Emma you'll be 10 times worse when you have a baba than you are with your fur baby but it'll get better when he's a bit olderEmer I think once I get the 1st scan over It will sink in a bit more and then when you start to tell people I suppose it will become more real. I would need bigger clothes now but that's only because I put on half a stone during tx I refuse to buy a bigger size just yet so have been running around in my tracky bottoms. It's too bad you had to cut your trip short but hopefully the antibiotics will help youWell I had my wee fur baby at the vet yesterday my wee bunny Poppy and when we brought her home she huffed with me she really does'nt like the vet it stresses her out your all probably laughing and thinking how can a rabbit huff Im telling you they really have funny wee personalities she would'nt drink or eat this is what she does so between worrying about her all night and thinking about my wee LO I never slept    oh the madness of it allHi to everyone else hope you are all well xx


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All,

Ive been away and am completely lost with all the news  so until i catch up

Congrats to all the   

Fiona Twins how exciting wish you the best 

Weeza has had her ET i think so     for her 2ww

Oh and Betty thanks for your PM glad everything went well for you 

Sorry i know ive probably missed out loads but thinking of everyone no matter what stage your at  

Yella


----------



## Cate1976

GG:  Yes, printing off the problems with RFC thread would be good, at least it'll make new manager aware of the problems we have.  

Weeza:  Congratulations on being PUPO.   for BFP for you.

Eiregirl:  Welcome to FF.  So sorry to hear about your miscarriage      .

Holly:  Glad to hear that new manager of RFC might be at November's meeting in Omagh.  

So hoping letter is there for me when I get home.  It'd be great if RFC followed NICE guidelines, forgot to mention that in email to my friend.


----------



## blue ribbon

hi girls 
glad  to see that there has been alot of great   recently and hope it continues!!!! to all those waiting on letters i hope your get them soon. Also all those currently on treatment i wish you all the very best of luck and hope your dreams and prayers are answered
hi emak hows u ? i bet that wee dog of yours is keeping you busy  
well just thought i would let ye all know that since my bfn from my ivf in july i then went to the sims clinic in dublin and was told that i should not try ivf again as my eggs were of very poor quality and as my fsh is high that was probably why i had the mc and failed cycle so they recommended that i go for DE but the cost was ridulcous with them so i decided to try abroad tried the reprofit in czech republic but they couldn't give me an appointment until june 09 (which i am taking) so i thought i couldn't wait that long  so i am going to spain on tuesday to have my first consulation with a clinic. Really nerous but also looking forward to starting again 
chat soon


----------



## emak

Evening girls
I was chatting to Wezza earlier and she is feeling grand.......even at a bit of a loose end  with no jabs ,sniffing etc ,her DH is really looking after her doing all the housework .What a good hubby 
Blue Hi how u doing? Good luck with the appointment next week i really   that this will be your time  
Eiregirl what breed of puppy did you get? I know what u mean about being kept busy they are defo a full time job at these early stages but hopefully it will get easier soon.
Hi Yella did u enjoy your wee break away? Shame about the weather.
Shem i really dont know how you have managed NOT to tell many people about your BFP ,i would just be bursting to shout about it ,i suppose you are too but are just playing safe 
Emer poor you getting sick on hols ,when i was on my honeymoon i had the worst toothache and had to visit the dentist for a root canal the day i got home 
Ohhhhh must go girls BB has started.Night night
Emma  xx


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls

Blue Ribbon -just read your post and wish you all the luck in the world for Spain.  

Just thought I would pop on first thing to let you all know I finally got my letter for the private list this morning and am being called for my September AF!  My AF keeps trying to make a show but going away again so hopefully the true day 1 will arrive over the next day or two and then that will be me starting again!  Yippee!

 that everyone else gets their letters today too.

Have to go and make a lasagne today as i am having friends round then after we go out they are going to stay over with me to keep me company while DH is away to Slovakia for the football (which is aparently 30 degrees heat!   Not jealous at all!   ) 

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## bron11

Trishy - glad your letter arrived, fingers crossed for AF so treatment get underway soon.  
Wheeza hope you doing ok.

To everyone else hope you all well.  Bron


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Bron

I am sure you don't all need to know the ins and outs of my AF but ironically with the letter arriving this morning I have just gone to the loo and it started properly!  I reckon it has been holding off until the letter arrived!  Funny how the mind can control the body after all.  

Anyway that means that I start the drugs again on the 26th September with ET on 26th October and test on 8th November


----------



## holly01

At Last Trishy  
So glad to hear u have recieved ure letter and ye can get the ball rolling,the wait is terrible,and gud oul AF as well!!
Grt u have ure dates and know where u are going from now on
Heres hoping its a start to another set of BFP's!!!!

Hopefully Cates letter is at home waiting for her when she returns!

I was laughing at the thought of the lasange Trishy, the wee fella i mind is a really bad eater and at school yday lasagne was on the menu and i was asking him did he try some and he said no but his friend had and said it was lovely 'just like mint aero'  !!kids hilarious!!!!
hope ures is as yummy as mint aero ............................

   Rachel winning BB!!!
Nice to see someone normal winning,shes just a typlicial lass!
Rex was soooo vexed  
oh what shall i do now with my evenings


----------



## lia.g

Trishy, glad you got your letter and AF arrived    Mine is due in next couple of days, all being well, so I'll just be a few days behind you with the tx.  Can't believe how quickly the time has gone in.  Fingers crossed for us both hey!  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're enjoying your weekend.  Me and DH are just heading to the air show in portrush with some mates.  A tad windy but at least the sun is shinning for a change  

Lia xo


----------



## crazykate

Trishy glad "everything" arrived at once for you hun    At last you can get back on the rollercoaster  

Cate hope your letter has arrived  

Weeza - hope you're being properly spoiled     Good luck hun!

Well off out for me tea soon with DH as it's our 6th wedding anniversary today!  Don't know where to go yet


----------



## Ladyhex

Hi all ,
i have just signed up to-day , i guess im a newbie to all this. 
I was on the chat room to see what it was like and i got speaking to crazykates_DH he was very helpful ( thanx again ) 


hopefully i will get this very quickly lol 

speak soon xx


----------



## lia.g

Hey Ladyhex, welcome to FF  

Crazykate - happy anniversary    Hope you and DH have a lovely evening!

Lia xo


----------



## betty-77

Hello everyone  

Hope your all having a good weekend, anyone up to anything exciting?

Blue Ribbon, good luck for Tuesday i hope i all goes really well for you  

Trishy happy days your letter arrived and you've got your dates all sorted   this is the your time.  Has anyone else been waiting on a letter this month, i know cate has - everything crosses its waiting for you cate  

Happy Anniversary Crazykate hope you have a fab evening

Welcome to Ladyhex,  What stage of tx are you at?

hello to everyone else as well

Betty xx


----------



## Cate1976

Ladyhex: Welcome to FF.

CrazyKate:  Hope you're having a great evening.

Trishy: So glad your letter's arrived and that you're starting tx.  for BFP for you.

Lia G. Hope you're able to start tx soon.

Blue ribbon: Hope it goes well for you in Spain.

  that my letter is waiting for me when I get home tomorrow evening. Won't be home till 9ish and we're starting out early so I might not get on till Monday to let you know. Will try though.


----------



## emak

Hi everyone ,hope that you are all enjoying the weekend ,i cant believe that the sun was shining today after all that rain yesterday  
Trishy brill news that you are getting to start tx so soon ,enjoy your dinner tonight and sure have a wee drink to yourself as hopefully   you wont be drinking for the next 10 months.
Cate  that the all important letter is waiting for you at home ,if its not it will defo be next month.
Hi Betty hows it going? Are you back at work yet?? Hope that you are feeling a good bit better   
Ladyhex welcome to FF ,im sure that you will find it great craic on ere and always very supportive ,its usually very quiet at the weekends but come Monday it will soon pick up.
Lia i will do an AF dance for ya         hope you get started soon.
A big hello to the rest of you crazy gals  hope yous are having a good wkend.
My wee puppy is keeping me *very * busy but im loving it   he is just sooooooooo funny to watch running about the garden climbing into flower pots and digging holes............its a good thing that the ole garden isnt my pride and joy . Well the countdown has started til im unemployed   i finish up in 2 weeks time .I have applied for a couple of jobs this weekend so fingers crossed that something comes my way and SOON.  
Must go and take the fur ball outside ,dont want any accidents.
Emma xx


----------



## emak

CRAZY KATE AND DH


----------



## betty-77

Hi everyone, gosh its sooo quiet around here today  

Emak, i'm back to work tomorrow    hopefully it will go o.k.  i am feeling much better recently though, thanks for asking   
Good luck with the job hunting i'm sure things will turn out for you soon   

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Betty xx


----------



## Lesley08

Welcome Ladyhex and love the name  

Good luck with the job hunting Em its a real pain but hopefully something will turn up asap  

Blue Ribbon glad you got sorted and good luck  

Everyone else hope you are all having a great weekend the weather is so bad its unreal   

Im back at work and cant believe how wrecked I feel!! If my tx works I had better load up on vitamins  

Lesley xx


----------



## holly01

Emak did ye see the x factor last nite?u see cheryl coles dog peein   !!was thinkin of u and ure wee puppy!!good luck on the job front!

Betty gud luck 2mara headin back to work....its not easy,i am still off and dont wana go back at all but think i will after i get me 1st scan if alls ok

crazykate hope u and dh had a grt anniv!!did u head out for food and drinks??ours is the 19th!5 yrs can not believe it  ,we are heading for dinner and iced water  

 Welcome Ladyhex,u will have some craic on er!during the week is busier than wends

Blueribbon good luck for spain!

All quiet on my side,family and friends starting to ask if we have our results from our ivf trying really hard to keep a straight face wile saying NO not yet!!  and feel really bad also sorta like i am denying it IYKWIM but i want to wait to 1st scan is over and c if all is ok  
only another 2 weeeks so have to just keep hid away till then and by then they will all be away to dublin to the footie and our news will be insignificant!!!!


----------



## Cate1976

My Letter hasn't come, if it doesn't come this month then RFC had better be ready for a big stink.     . My sister had a baby 3 weeks ago and although I'm pleased for her, it did hurt holding my nephew in my arms, my next door neighbour is due November, if letter had come this month my testing date would have been mid November. AF is due 25th September, if I get letter after that then I won't be starting until mid November which would put EC/ET close to Christmas, will that cause problems? I need to know.


----------



## lia.g

Morning everyone 

Hope you all had a good wknd

_Emma_ - thanks for the AF dance   Here's hoping it works 
Good luck with the job hunting. Hope you get sorted soon!

_Cate_ - so sorry your letter didn't arrive   Are you going to ring the RFC this morning to find out whats going on? 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry the personals were so short but got to get stuck into some work 

Lia xo


----------



## GemmaC

Girls, do any of you know if Dr. Boyle has a private secretary and if so how would I get her number? I would like to get some sort of realistic idea of how long it will be until our treatment starts as I am getting fed up with being told a different time frame every time I call. I do realise the clinic had a lab closure during the summer but I was told today that no private letters will be sent out till Oct either.


----------



## lia.g

Hey Gemma

Not sure if Dr Boyle has a private sec but I'd imagine he does.  We got the number for Dr McFauls private sec from the admin at the RFC so why don't you try ringing them - although good luck with getting through  

Lia


----------



## Trishy

Morning all

Cate - sorry your letter hasn't arrived yet.  I think mine maybe arrived already because of my mess up with nhs/private timings of which I was going to start first so I reckon the doctor pushed me through quickly so he could tell the NHS I had already started private treatment and was allowed to go on hold on the NHS.  Why don't you call them again and ask if all the letters have gone out yet?

Lia - did you get your letter yet?  I know you are waiting on AF (here's a dance by the way       !!!!) but does that mean you will be starting as soon as AF arrives?

Emak - I blame you entirely for being unable to function yesterday due to a hangover! I made a lovely lasagne and had a great girly night in the house but then I had the great idea of making a big jug of Woo Woo cocktail and drinking it almost entirely myself! Needless to say we went out and danced all night then I came home and passed out!  Thank goodness my friends were staying over because they were able to nurse me back to health the next morning with cups of tea!!  NEVER AGAIN!!!!!  Well it was my last drink before treatment starts so no more for at very least 2 months but hopefully 10 months!

Holly - I bet you are excited about breaking the good news.  I could never keep it a secret!

Well I am off the the Royal at lunch time to hand in my form and cheque to start treatment!  Somehow I just don't trust the post so want to actually hand it in in person - paranoid I know!  Can't wait to get my schedule now within the next 14 days and get started again.


----------



## lia.g

Hey trishy

I won't be getting a letter this time.  Dr McFaul told me just to ring on day 1 of AF and tell them I'm a "freeze all" and ask them to send me out a schedule to start on day 21.  Still waiting on AF so thanks for the dance    Any day now all being well.

Hope your wee trip to the Royal goes smoothly - good idea handing it in in person - better safe than sorry I say  

Lia xo


----------



## Trishy

By the way when you go through FET the HRT makes you into Jordan (OK not quite)!!  Personally as I could do with a little help in that area I don't mind a free boob job for 4 weeks!!  Make the most of it I say!


----------



## lia.g

It'll have to be mighty strong stuff to make me anything like Jordan    Dh will be glad to hear that though


----------



## GemmaC

Thanks for your reply lia, I rang and got a number for his NHS secretary, seemly he does not have a private one. I rang her and she told me Dr. Boyle is on holidays until the end of the month.


----------



## lia.g

Gemma, sorry to hear Dr Boyles off.  The whole waiting list thing is so frustrating isn't it. You never seem to get a straight answer  

Hope you don't have to long to wait  

Lia xo


----------



## jooles

hi all  

just on to say hello and hope everyone is well and enjoyed your weekends!!! 
  still no sign of AF and BFN (which i was expecting) so been on to hospital AGAIN  and they are going to phone me tomorow and let me know what to do next   fingers crossed they will start my treatment again!!!   isnt the weather great today  

jules


----------



## Trishy

Lia got form and cheque handed in at lunchtime so finally feel like I am on my way again!  

BTW - strange question - do you pronounce your name Leeeea or lie-ya??  It's just my wee Spanish niece is called Laia and you pronounce it lie-ya so just wondering if you are the same?  Or is your real name Jane?!!!     Sorry - funny half hour!


----------



## lia.g

Trishy are you sure you didn't take a wee diversion past the pub on the way back from the royal   

Its just a different spelling of Leah.  Apparently its how the italians spell it! 

Although my parents always keep me going that the year I was born was the year the LIA number plate came out so they named me after that - charming I'm sure   

Saw a woman driving one of those big flash jeeps recently with a LIA 9 number plate.  I'd love LIA 7 since I was born on the 7th although would prob need to re-mortgage the house to afford it


----------



## Trishy

If you see that car again you should take a black marker and make it into LIA 69!!!!  Sorry I am sooo rude!  

I actually like the spelling Lia.  Personally I think your parents are telling the truth about the number plate year but are just trying to make you feel better by romanticising it that you are based on the Italian name!  Personally I would get very worried if your middle name is Skoda!!   

I think I am still drunk from Saturday night!


----------



## lia.g

Whatever you were drinking must have been good stuff!

Actually, my dad owns a car body repair garage and I swear this is no word of a lie - he had a customer whose surname was Carr and he named his daughter Mercedes and Mini!!!  I think I got off lightly with Lia


----------



## Trishy

NO WAY!!!!  That rirarious!!! (In true Cat style!)  

I was drinking Woo Woos I made myself - bad idea!!


----------



## Cate1976

Not going to phone them unless letter doesn't come by end this month. If anyone knows how the ystem works, could you tell me if my thinking is correct?

Next AF is due 25th September, if letter comes after that, next AF would be due 23rd October which would mean tx would start on 12th November, that would put EC/ET due very close to Christmas but I'm guessing that RFC will be on reduced service round Christmas. What implications would this have for tx? Christmas Eve is exactly 6 weeks from 12th November and I was told that tx normally lasts 5-6 weeks.

Not going to phone them as I was no 7 back in June after letters had gone out and person I spoke to wasn't sure if letters were being sent out in July or August, I'm pretty sure they were sent out in July. I'm just thinking allow for people who were suspended being reactivated.


----------



## shem

Evening ladiesBlue Ribbon hope all goes well in spain for youCrazykate hope you had a lovely anniversaryBetty how did you get on back at work?Trishy great news your on the ball now   it's your timeWelcome Ladyhex you'll find great support on here along with great friends and loads of helpEmma I would love to tell everyone our news as it's a long time coming and everyone would be absolutley delighted for us but playing it safe as you say. I hope a job turns up for you soonLesley I bet your wrecked being back at work it spoils you being of work does'nt itHolly hope your doing well mrs and keepin that LO snuggly  Im like you one of my friends knows we had tx but not at what stage so she keeps asking how I am don't want to tell her just yet so am dancing around the questionsLia hope you can get started tx shortlyjooles hope you get some good news from the hospital Nuala good luck for scan on wedCate when I had my nhs go I got a letter at the end of sept to start on oct AF the only difference being that was 2yrs ago and the tx schdule was shorter now it seems to be a couple of weeks longer so you could still get a letter this monthWell I started back to work today and was met this morning with 2 pallets of stock  was not amused as want to take it easy but it was ok. Refused to climb a ladder and get a light down for a customer telling her I would get someone to do it she was'nt to amused but I don't give a s**t! this LO is more important to me. Off work tomorrow so all is not badHope everyone else is well


----------



## Cate1976

Shem:  I was thinking my letter would have been sent out end August to start tx on September AF.  Looks like I'll be getting letter September to start on October AF.

RFC seriously need to get their butts into gear and sort out their system.  They might not care and we might just be numbers to them but my patience is being sorely tested.  Do they actually receive any training on fertility issues?


----------



## holly01

Hi all

Cate ure are patient!! i wud have rung the rfc by now!!!to put my mind at ease at least.Did u get the email re the support group??

Shem howdy mrs!hows ureself doin?good 4 u back to work i am off another 3wks   !! just right u were not going up a ladder!i will hardly lift a cup nvr mind up a  ladder     (only jokin by the way!!)

Hope Weeza is doin ok on the 2ww   ,gosh its quiet on er without her!


----------



## emak

Evening everyone
CATE im so sorry to hear that you didnt recieve a letter ,i would be cracking up    and i defo would have rung the RFC.
Holly ur right about it being quiet aroung ere without Wezza , i must give her a wee text to see how she is doing and i will report back to you.
SHEM you are soooooooooo right not to do anything that maybe even slightly risky and i think ladders are a defo NO NO.
TRISHY glad Saturday night went well   shame bout the hangover   , my heart goes out to ya as there has been way too many Sundays that i have been feeling rough as.... .I didnt even have a drop this weekend and felt great yesterday was even out for a walk at 10 am   ,that wouldnt have happened even 2 years ago..............i must be getting old   
Dont know what im gonna watch on the box now that BB is over ,the thing is i didnt even enjoy it ,just watched it out of habit....i think   and well shocked that Rachel won !!!
Hope all the rest of yas are doing well .
Night night
Emma  xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

I would just like to say A BIG THANK YOU to everybody that welcomed me to this site !!!!

Just getting the hang of the site .... 

My heart goes out to everybody on her as we are all in the same boat , My story to date is me and DH ( just about getting the hang of the short words , i will get there lol) ttc for 6 years with no luck , have a beautiful 9 year old DD which she was unplanned at 18 but looking back now she was a angel !!!  referred to the RFC back in Oct 07 ( i think ) was put on the waiting list for IVF in May this year . 

Was told that the waiting list for Southern Eastern Board was 12 months so here's hoping 

Many Thanks again 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## holly01

Ladies!!
  oooh its sooo miserable today!a day 4 the duvet i doubt!!


----------



## Trishy

5 years married today!  Yipppeee!  Hopefully going to get taken out for dinner on the way home in the Ivory in Moira,  Mmmmmm

Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## lia.g

Happy anniversary Trishy    
Hope you have a lovely meal with your DH!

Holly, definitely a duvet day


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Lia Laguna!   

Just got soaked and look a complete curly mess.  Where are the hair straighteners when you need them!!


----------



## shem

TRISHY     hope you get a nice big feed tonite


----------



## jooles

hi all!!

hope your all having a nice day!!!! happy anniversary trishy    well good news today my perserverance has paid off and hospital phoned me to tell me to come up for scan and blood tests on thursday and they will see what next step is  hopefully they will start the treatment again  

ill let ya all know what happens!!!!

jules


----------



## Trishy

Thanks Shem.  Just got an email from DH saying table booked for 6.30pm so looks like it's on!


----------



## holly01

Trishy & DH!!
5 yrs is a milestone i think, we are 5 yrs nxt week and i cant believe it hi feels like 3 months!!
Enjoy ure feed!!and have a yummy desert!!


----------



## Trishy

Don't encourage me Holly - sticky toffee pudding mmmmm!!!!  I won't be drinking anyway as that's me off it now so I suppose the calories can be added to the pudding instead!


----------



## emak

TRISHY AND DH
   
Have a yummy feast tonight ,did the boozing at the weekend put you off    
I am heading out tonight ,my cousin is getting married at the weekend so all the aunts,cousins etc are going out for a meal and drinks later ,unfortunately i wont make the meal as i dont get home from work til about 7.45 but i will go for the   ,may as well while i still can    ,its been ages since i was out so even though i am exhausted (up at 5.20 am) im still gonna go as im sure i will get a new lease of life.
Holly you are soooooooooo right about the weather today its freezing .........suppose we all better get used to it  
Jooles im glad that you finally got sorted out at the hospital,good luck and keep us posted.
LadyhexHI i really hope that when the RFC told you a 12 month wait ,that that is actually the case .I was told a 4-7 month wait and im thinking its more like 10-12 months..........sorry but it seems that all the gals on ere have been given waiting times that are much shorter that the actual wait.
Where is everyone today?? Hope that you are all feeling fine and i really hope that im feeling fine tomorrow morning after a few  .Chat later
Emma xxx


----------



## bron11

Trishy and DH have a brillant anniversary

Jooles, best of luck with treatment

Hope everyone else well,  

Weeze I know your not on but thinking of you.

Ladyhe, welcome the girls on here will keep you entertained and supported.

Bron


----------



## betty-77

Hello everyone,

hope your all well   

Shem, make sure you do take it easy in work, i know when it's my turn i'll wrap myself up in cotton wool before leaving the house each day   

Trishy, Happy Anniversary - hope you have a lovely romantic evening with DH  

Ladyhex i would try and prepare yourself incase the wait is longer than you expect.  probably not what you want to hear but at least you can prepare yourself just incase.  

Emak hope you enjoy your night out and you don't suffer too much in the morning.

i went back to work yesterday and i'm absolutly exhausted.  i was in my bed for about 8pm last night!  anyway i've managed 2 full days and i think that's the hard bit over with.  Managers are very supportive and sympathetic to my situation which means a great deal.  i've also had reassurance that i don't need to worry about going through tx with regards to work.  as long as i am up front they will accomodate all time off necessay. also told me a docs line for 2ww is expected! this has been a big weight of my mind.

I'm totally gutted - i was supposed to start guitar lessons tonight and the phoned and cancelled at the last minute due to lack of numbers   i'll have to come up with something else to occupy my mind now - all ideas welcome  

Hi to everyone hope you have a good nite.

Betty xx


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well.

If anyone has anymore comments/complaints to add to Cates thread on problems with RFC, please add a.s.a.p as I am going to print them all off tomorrow and hand them to Karin Jackson ( new manager of RFC ) tomorrow night at the Craigavon meeting.

Just a flying visit tonight, as on my way out to Yoga class.


----------



## Cate1976

Holly: Haven't got email about group in Omagh. I'm pretty sure I gave it to you at last meeting.

Trishy: , hope you're having a nice meal out.

No post for me today. Do I phone to ask where I am and when I'm likely to be called or wait till end of this month. I was 7 after letters ahd gone out in June, it'd only take for 1 couple to be reactivated to make it September before I get my letter. Does anyone know if RFC do EC/ET close to Christmas?

Glitter Girl: Could you ask Karin if letters were sent out t people living in Western Board in July and August and if she knows how many cycles Western are funding each month.


----------



## betty-77

Hi Cate1976

I really think you should give RFC a call and ask about where you are on list and when to expect letter again.  At least that way you can try to prepare yourself if you have to wait another month instead of waiting for the letter every day and then having the daily upset of it not arriving.   

Betty xx


----------



## crazykate

all!

Welcome to Ladyhex - I believe you have already "met" my dh in chat  

Cate - sorry your letter hasn't arrived - it is sooooooo frustrating for you  

Weeza - how's the 2ww going pet?  

Trishy -     hope you were spoiled appropriately  

Thank you everyone for my anniversary wishes......we didn't do anything really special.  We ventured out to Belfast (wooohooo) and had a meal in Spurs (the american diner place) in Victoria Square.  It was a good evening though!

Emak - thank you - I must learn how to do those profile picks - think I'm a little thick where they're concerned  

Hello everyone else too -  

Nothing to report from here - just waiting now for our NHS go.  Dr Farrog at Origin says the South Eastern Board has money so are usually fairly quick.......I have taken that with a HUGE pinch of salt


----------



## Trishy

Morning girls.

Thanks for all your anniversary messages.  We had a nice meal in the Ivory but I did end up drinking in the end because the early bird menu came with free wine!!  But I didn't end up with dessert as I was too full!  So that really is my last drink so I can start to prepare my body for FET again.

Cate - I would definitely call the RFC again to ask if your letter has been posted yet.  I would imagine it should have been sent out by now if they are calling you for your September cycle because you need to let them know immediately the day your AF starts and then they post out the schedule within 14 days.  So if your AF had of started by now it would have been too late to only be receiving your letter of offer in another week say.  I reckon they are aiming for your October cycle.  

Also you were concerned about Christmas if you do start in October.  That happened me last year and all they do is keep you on the nasal spray for an extra couple of weeks so that once Christmas is over they can start the stimms injections.  It means you are on the drugs longer but once Christmas has passed you can start stimming immediately rather than waiting until after Christmas to start you on the spray which would delay treatment by ages.  It's a pain being on the spray for so long but better than not starting at all until the New Year.  Saying that you may just about make ET and EC before Christmas and everything will work out fine.


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
What another beautiful day .NOT  
Trishy glad you enjoyed your meal last night *and* the wine   are you feeling a wee bit rough today I would defo have a pudding doesnt matter how full up i am 

Crazykate it was Wezza who told me where to go to get all the nice wee pics ,think the site is called glitter graphics ,im still only learning myself   Glad u enjoyed your meal out also.

Betty im glad your return to work went smoothly and your bosses seem to be very understanding about the whole situation...........i really hope that my new work(whatever that may be) will be just as understanding cause i really dont need to be stressed out over time off etc.You have an early night to yourself maybe 7.30   

I had a lovely night out last night and NO girls i am not suffering today thank god !! Only had a few and was home pretty early but it was good to see my cousins and Aunts that i usually only see at Christmas etc Going to WW tonight for weigh in so i will post the outcome on the weightloss thread tonight. Have to take Harley to the vets tonight for his jabs which should be fun think i will get DH to go in with him i ,wouldnt want to see my baba upset   
See ya all later
Emma
P.S nearly forgot Wezza is doing fine and she said to say a big hello from her.


----------



## Cate1976

Trishy: Thanks, I did wonder if they'd keep me d/r for longer and start stimms after nnnnnnnew Year but is there any chance that that could cause tx to be unsuccesful or is my brain in overdrive?

Am currently on phone to RFC, admin/waiting list aren't answering and they're SUPPOSED to be open till 5pm. If letter has got lost in post, Royal Mail had better be ready for me to put in formal complaint. If letter has got lost, will I still be able to start tx on September cycle? Loadsa questions I know but I'm feeling broody since meeting my Nephew last week.


----------



## Trishy

Cate - I know you are getting very frustrated but I do think it unlikely the letter would have got lost in the post.  But it is possible so keep on phoning them until you get through.  If it is still to arrive this month and AF is not here yet then you could still start in Sep but did you not say your AF arrived at the very start of Sep or was it the end Aug?

From what they say the length of time you are d/reg for should not make any difference to the success of the treatment.  I know it didn't work for me first time (infact I got too many eggs so had to stop and start again!) but there is no reason why being on the spray longer will affect the success.

I think the best advice I can offer is to be realistic with yourself.  The statistics are roughly a 1 in 4 chance of success so I never expected it to work first time and then when it didn't I coped very well.  As time goes on and I keep getting BFNs then I will start to worry but even this next coming treatment I am trying to not get my hopes up either.  It's just my way of coping.

I hope you don't think I am trying to be negative in any way but I don't want you getting all worked up about this letter arriving and then being emotionally all over the place when you start treatment.  You just need to stay as calm as possible (hard I know) and things will all work out.  Hopefully you will get lots of frosties to keep aside for numbers 2 and 3!!

Good luck for speaking to the admin staff!


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies 

_Trishy_ - glad you and DH had a good anniversary. Free wine!! It would have been a travesty to pass that up 

_Cate_ - must be so frustrating. Really hope you get sorted soon 

_Emma_ - good luck with Harley at the vets!

_Weeza_ - know you're not on but  for the 2ww

Well AF has still not arrived, however have been really ratty today and I've got a massive spot on my forehead  so reckon it's on its way. Yay


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Trishy, my last AF started on 28th August. Once I get my letter I'll be ok, it's just that I was thinking no 7 back in June after letters had gone out, I think Western fund 4 cycles a month so I should have got my letter end August to start on September cycle which would put tx starting mid October. I'm wondering if reason for me not getting letter is due to people who were frozen/suspended at top being reactivated, it'd only take 1 to knock me down to getting letter in September to start on October AF. Does anyone know when RFC usually send letters out? It seems to have varied over the last few months, Dr Williamson said that February's had already gone out when we had review on 20th. May and June, when I phoned it was round the 23rd. The optimist in me is thinking that it's possible from dates that if I am to get letter with next lot that I could get it day or 2 before or possibly day next AF starts that I'd start tx on that cycle and know by Christmas if it's been succesful. If AF starts day you get letter, would I start on that cycle or would they make me wait till the following one? Dr Williamson said that with me having 2 embryos transferred there's 40% chance of it working with 25% chance of twins. RFC never ansered phone and it was 10 past 4 that I phoned, the recorded message says they're open 9am-5pm Monday-Thursday.


----------



## qnu

hi girls  
i thought i was going t be updating you with some good news. but ... i went for my scan this morning and theycouldn't find anything at all. i am in shock and numb. i had my mum visiting and i had booked a couple of nights at the antrim coast as a wee break for her and so we set off anyway. the royal had done hcg tests and phoned when i was in portrush to say that my levels were still rising and they want me back in at 730 tomorow as they expect me to be having an ectopic prg!!!! and to expect to be admitted. i'm so scared.  i hadn't even realised it was possible, sutpidly and fell apart all over again, by the side of the road, my poor mum didn't know what to do and neither did i as i was slayed by that. so off we set to leave my mum to belfast (my sis collected her thankfully to take her home) and then another 50 mile drive home.
the nurse was very negative that i was ectopic, i have spent all evening looking at a site misdiagnosedmiscarriages.com and i'm filling myself with hope that my babe is hiding. one thing i discovered is that a tilited womb can complicate a scan and i have one...........

i know i'm being selfish everyone but please say a wee prayer for us if you have a spare one. 

i'm so sorry i'm not sending messages to everyone but i haven't been able to take anything in today, please forgive me.

wish me luck 

i'll post soon and hopefully be making more sense   

nuala


----------



## Cate1976

Nuala:      and      for you. I really am hoping and praying that your baby is safe.


----------



## sara1

Nuala,
My thoughts and prayers are with you and DH this morning.    ing that your LO is fine and everything goes well.
        
Sara


----------



## shem

Nuala Ive been thinking of you all night I   that your LO is hanging in there and everything is allright  xx


----------



## lia.g

Nuala - Just to let you know you and DH are in my thoughts and prayers today   

Lia xo


----------



## jooles

oh nuala i have just read your post and i want to let you know that im thinking of you and your DH this moring.     i was at RFC earlier and its strange to think i could have been sitting beside you.

this makes my rant seem very petty......at hospital for my scan earlier and NOTHING is happening!!!!! he could not see my left ovary  but could check the  right one which was very quiet and womb lining is still very thin!!! this really dissapointed me as i thought something should be happening and i ended up getting upset on way into work!!!!   itx has never got to me like this and now im sitting in work with a busting headache and a double decker  

looks like ill start tx again tomoro but i cant get over how dissapointed and upset i feel today but ill be grand later 

hope everyone else doing ok. nuala and DH i have everything crossed for you both 

jules


----------



## holly01

Nuala i am    your LO is ok honey...   

Jooles this joureny is sooo trying at times hopefully things pick up for u hon and u can continue with ure treatment   

Shem hows it going doll??u working today?


----------



## lia.g

Jules, sorry to hear you are feeling so low   

Lia xo


----------



## emak

Nuala     .I will keep you in my   .Thinking of you .
Jules sorry to hear your feeling so down today this IF buisness really is a rollercoster  
Hope everyone else is doing ok.
Emma xxx


----------



## jooles

ach thanks for your support girls   much appreciated!!!!!

just cant believe how its affected me today but sure thats the way of it i suppose    roll on the weekend


----------



## yellazippy

Nuala pet i am thinking of you    all ok  

If it happens to be an ectopic & you need someone to talk to please PM me

I have had two myself so i understand how scared you are  it doesn`t come to that and your LO is just camera shy  

Jooles sorry your going through a tough time its all a head f**K i know 

Yella


----------



## jooles

yella

you have described it perfectly    thats exatly how im going to describe it from now on


----------



## yellazippy

Jooles thats how i feel about the whole process though i hope my choice of words doesn`t offend anyone else  

I haven`t even started tx yet and i have days i`m all over the place worrying "will it work...what if it doesn`t...am i too old...would i be a good mum"

Then there are the days i`m all hippy &  zen like with "what will be will be...if its meant to happen it will" & " i have my health and my darling DP"

Like a ruddy great pendulum swinging back and forth   Exhausting just being me my DP reckons  

Chins up and nothing wrong with a good gurn when you need one i say   all round girls


----------



## Cate1976

Nuala: How are you?      for you, DH and your LO.

Jooles: IF is really hard and it's only natural to have bad days (or in my case weeks or even months). A really good friend of mine gave me 2 pieces of advice last year after the IF really hit me. The first was find something positive to focus on, it took me a few days but I did. The 2nd was that I needed to find a way through it, this was easy lay down with CD of worship music on.

Just got off phone to RFC and I'm no 3 on list but 1-3 months before I get my letter of offer. I did ask why I haven't moved very far and it's due to 'staffing issues in the labs'. I did say that next cycle is due to syart 25th September and would I have leter for then and she said no I'd be starting on October cycle. Next question I asked was if EC/ET being close to Christmas would cause problems and she said that anyone who's scheduled in for tx will have it and only days they're closed are Christmas Day and Boxing Day. I then said that a friend of mine was kept on the spray for longer so stimms was after New year and girl said she couldn't comment on other cases but it depends on the nurses how long I'm on the spray and that she could put me through, i said it was ok now I know that Christmas won't cause problems. I did ask how many cycles Western Board are funding each month and the girl I was talking to said they decide each month how many they're doing. I'm wondering if staffing isues were due to holidays over the summer and that the situation should improve?

What did Karin say at the Craigavon meeting last night?


----------



## jooles

i was just talking to my BF there and shes great and positive ( and pregnant   ) and im feeling bit better now. nothing a cup of coffee (which i never drink) and a double decker (which i always eat)    cant help!!

so glad i found this web site its been invaluable the last few weeks for advice and support!


----------



## holly01

Cate glad u got through to the rfc an got answers at least u know now where u stand.
Staff issues   !!!

jooles glad ure feelin a bit better hard to beat the chocolate to perk us up


----------



## jooles

your so right about chocolate     i just couldnt get my head down from up my    this morning but starting to clear my head now!!! cant wait to finish work and get home for a massive   from my wonderful hubby!!!!


----------



## yellazippy

Talking about doble deckers i have been comfort eating terribly this past 10 days and have put on 9lbs  

Have just signed up to an on-line calorie counter to try and keep myself in check...it looks so bad when you see it written down in front of you  

Having blueberries as my "snack" not like my beloved galaxy though


----------



## qnu

hi girls
just wrote a huge post and lost it, so i'm going to sum it up.
just back from the royal and got bad news, dr traub couldn't find anything in my womb and they are sure its ectopic, they seemed quite concerned that we had to act quick as it could rupture anytime. s after series of blood tests etc i had the injection to take everyhting away.
devastated wouldn't describe how we feel, absolutely soul destroying. have t back on mon and thurs to see if levels are coming down, if so its all going according to the plan and in 3 months i can start again, if levels arent dropping i have to have another injection and we'll have to wait 6 months before starting again !!!!!!!!!!!!!! don't they now my middle name is impatience?
well home now and in my nest with my hot water bottle.
just received beautiful bouquet from one of my friends, so thoughtful.
i have my lovely hubby with me, who has been amazing and unbelievably floored by all of this, we are clinging to each other for dear life. we are currently very angry at the world!!
we have to try to adjust now.
i hope you will understand that i haven't any personals for you as my brain is spaghetti right now, but i am thinking of you all and sending good thoughts to you.
thank you for all your good wishes, we really appreciate them
just as an afterthought and because i can get away with a rant at the mo, there was no sign of my wonderful consultant mc manus, in fact no contact sine march and i haven't seen her since nov 2007, ever wonder what you're paying for? i had traub today but a nurse did my scan yesterday and i wasn't convinced she really knew what she was doing, wishful thinking....
sorry for ranting, i know its not nice 
talk soon
nuala


----------



## jooles

nuala that is such bad news and such a shock for you both.  you are in my thoughts!!!

take care 

jules


----------



## jooles

yella

how do you sign on for the online calorie counter

jules


----------



## yellazippy

Nuala my thoughts are with you both  

Jooles I just typed in calorie counter in my google bar and picked one i liked the look of...they give you a free trial which i will try out see if it helps

Then you can pick all the food and drink you have each day to a diary and it adds up calories fat sugar etc...it just gives you a better idea of what (how much)you`re consuming 

I`m not convinced i`ll stick at it but gonna give it a go  

Cate forgot to say hi and sorry you didn`t make this months letters 

Yella


----------



## Cate1976

Nuala:      and      for you and your DH.

Yella: Thanks, it's so frustrating. Hoping to get letter end of this month to start on October cycle, with starting on day 21 I won't actually begin d/r until mid November with EC/ET being very close to Christmas.


----------



## shem

Nuala thinking of you and DH  I'll keep you both in my prayers Cate at least you know where you are now with RFC hope you don't have to wait too long for your letterJooles hope your feeling better soonHolly how's you? I wish I had taken a few more weeks off work Im absolutley exhausted it's been go go all week the only plus side is the week is flying in Hi to everyone else hope you are all well  xx


----------



## bron11

Nula and DH so sorry, life can really be a horrible.  Look after yourselves.

Hi to everyone else Bron


----------



## glitter girl

Nuala,

Im so sorry to read your news, I know how devastating an etopic pregnancy can be, thinking of you and your DH at this time xx

Cate, Karin Jackson more or less said the same at the meeting last night. Basically there are staff shortages which has impacted on how many treatments can take place. She did said that they have almost cleared up the backlog, so that has to be a good sign. 

I found Karin to be very in tune with all the goings on at RFC. The fact that she took the time to attend our meeting in her own time speaks volumes and to me it is a sign that she is genuinely interested in improving RFC.
She also mentioned that RFC are now considering bringing in the AMH test in place of FSH, Probably wont be until the new year.
Also that she has asked for all admin staff to recieve training on how to deal with patients on the phone especially in relation to being sensitive, patient and understanding. Also she said they intend to put in more phone lines to deal with the volume of calls and as previously mentioned about the e.mail service regarding waiting times. The location of RFC was also mentioned and they are actively looking at several other possible locations to move to, however no decision has been made on this yet.

There were a few other issues mentioned mainly just about the waiting times for each board but it really is the same old answers, that they are trying to get the waiting times down but they can only do what each board funds them to do each year and its more or less out of their hands. I did sort of question this though as there is no way they could be carrying out maximum number of treatments if they are short staffed

All in all it was quite a worthwhile meeting which I was glad that I attended. Im sure some of the other girls  ( galaxy girl, puddles, etc ) will be along soon to tell yous more. But this is it really in a nutshell.

I gave Karin a printout of Cates problems with RFC thread, im sure it will make interesting reading for her.....


----------



## lia.g

Nuala, so sorry.    You and DH are in my prayers   

Cate, glad you finally got some answers and I hope the time passes quickly for you.

Hope everyone else is having a good evening.

Lia xo


----------



## betty-77

Nuala and DH i've just read your posts and am so so sorry for your news.  i cannot imagine how you are both feeling.  my thoughts and    are yours.

Betty xx


----------



## Cate1976

Glitter: Thanks for that, would I be right in thinking that if say the number of cycles from all 5 boards added together was 15 that RFC could say that due to staffing issues, they would only do 10? New location is needed though, luckily I've been to RFC on good days but I know I'd have found it really hard if I'd had any appointments between end October last year and January this year walking past pg women.

Nuala:      and      to you and DH. Take all the time you need to grieve.


----------



## holly01

Nuala&DH i am so so sorry to read your very sad news


----------



## emak

Nuala and DH im so sorry to read your news,you are in my


----------



## Ladyhex

Nuala and DH im so very sorry to read your news that you lost your LO      

Glitter Girl thats abit of good news about the RFC, hope the plans take place soon !!!! 

Hope everybody is keeping ok ?

Ladyhex xx


----------



## crazykate

Nuala    - thinking of you and DH


----------



## weefluff

Has anyone been to Cornell for treatment?


----------



## sara1

Nuala,
So sorry to hear your devastating news.  You and DH are in my thoughts and prayers.      
Sara


----------



## jooles

morning all!!!!

hope everyone is well today   phoned hospital for my results this morning and thankfully im back on the tx train!!! woohoo  injections started this morning again and up on monday for scans etc again.  im going to send positive thoughts to my wee ovaries and hopefully this tx will go better than last time   my DH says my ovaries just need a wee bit of tickling  

anybody doing anything nice at the weekend?

jules


----------



## holly01

Mornin Jooles,grt u are back on the road again.

Not sure what to do 4 the wend.may go to the moby tomorrow,dh has to work half day tomorrow so maybe after that.Then again if theres much more rain i wont bother me head   
Nuala been thinking of you all morning   

Hi everyone else


----------



## Angie Baby

morning everyone, its friday at last!!

Nuala so sorry to hear your bad news i cant imagine how you must be feeling.   for you and your DH.

I started my spray yeaterday, it was fine but didnt like the after taste when it ran down the back of your throat and i have been a moody cow all day yesterday and this morning not sure if it has to do with the spray but im sure my mood will pick up. So its day 2 of the first icsi treatment, after so long of waiting we are finally going through it now.

hope everyone is doing ok and have a nice weekend.


----------



## yellazippy

Morning Holly  I`m off to the moby in Donegal today for weekend as its to stay dry  i think yours is that way too??

Jooles Delighted things are moving forward for you again good luck mrs  

Angie Well done on getting started...don`t like the sound (taste of) spray not for me i think  yeeeeeeeeukkk

Hi to everyone else and thinking of Weeza on her 2ww

Hi Betty hope your well 

Yella


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon everyone!

What a miserable day 

_Jules_ - glad to hear your tx has started again.  everything goes well for you 

_Angie_ - good luck with your tx.   I found the spray the worst part in terms of low moods. Its difficult but you'll get through 

_Yella _- hope you have a nice wknd in Donegal and that the weathers a bit better than here 

_Nuala_ - hope you and DH are bearing up. Thoughts are still with you 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a good wknd. DH wants to go see that new guy richie film. Not sure if it's my thing but will give it a whirl to keep DH happy


----------



## Cate1976

Jooles: Glad your tx has started again.

Nuala:      for you and your DH.

Angie: I can relate to horrible taste in throat with nasal sprays, I've recently (july) had to start using spray for allergies. Thought it was allergic rhinitus at first but now think it's hayfever.[color]


----------



## Tektron

Hi All,

New to FF, discovered the site by accident today when researching the Eugin Clinic in Barcelona. Am really glad to see all those posts about the crap service at the RFC - particularly the waiting time. I have been on private and nhs list since Sept 07, and in July this year was advised I was No 9 on private list. Yesterday I rang again, only to be told I am Number 21!!! They couldnt explain how / why I dropped so low again, and also said they wouldnt be calling anyone for Oct. That leaves me with another 6 - 9 month wait.

Have contacted Origin here, but seriously considering the Barcelona clinic. Has anyone used Eugin for IVF without donor eggs? All the posts seem to be about using donors.


----------



## Cate1976

Tekron: Welcome to FF. As well as supporting each other through tough times, we do some serious craic on here.

RFC not calling anyone for October. I wasn't told that yesterday. What are they playing at? they seriously need 2 things, the first is training in the effects that wrong/lack of information has on us and also to get their staffing issues sorted (I assume that's why they're not calling anyone for October). [colour/]


----------



## jooles

hi tekron and welcome to the page  

ive only been using site myself for few weeks and it has been brilliant  

jules


----------



## shem

Evening ladiesJooles starting tx hooray!!  Angie isn't the spray just lovely I tell you I do not miss thatYella enjoy yourself in donegalLia enjoy the film I would'nt mind seeing it myself I like guy ritchie plus he's married to madonna!Welcome Tektron  you'll find this thread great with all the help and support and great craic you'll find it helpsHolly PM for ya mrsWeeza not long now   you get BFPNuala your in my thoughts Well the weekend is upon us although Im working tomorrow Im glad it's the weekend  Hi to everyone else enjoy the weekend  xx


----------



## Tektron

Thanks Guys. I have written to Dr Traub to ask for clarification, but think I will defo give up on the RFC.

I also wondered if any of you had any issues with high Prolactin levels? I have my prolactin tested every 3 to 4 months because it is abnormally high (usually between 1000-1300), although an MRI etc has shown nothing unusual with my pituitary gland. But in the absence of any other reason for not getting pregnant, all the drs seem to blame this.


----------



## Cate1976

Tektron: I don't know anything about prolactin levels, sorry. As for RFC, they seriously need to sort out their admin department.

Shem: I could probably handle it really easy if it wasn't for the fact that issue has got sensitive again since I met my Nephew last week. I just want tx to start and to get my BFP.


----------



## Angie Baby

Hi Tektron

I have sent you a personal message reference high prolactin levels.


----------



## Annie70

Nuala -so really, really sorry to hear of your ectopic.   Huge  bear cyberhug to you! Look after yourself pet, and let dh spoil you. 

Jooles - good luck with the scan on Monday! Glad you're feeling better. I had a huge downer in the middle of my d/ring, 

Cate1976 - hoping that you can start tx in October, Cate. It's hard but your time will come though I can well understand how impatient you are!

Rained all day yesterday but today looks clearer (though not warmish). Am going to forego trip to Ikea because everyone goes on coldish Saturdays.  Hope you're getting better weather than us, girls!


----------



## lia.g

ladies

Hope everyone is having a good wknd and enjoying the sun, for a change! 

Well, AF finally arrived today         If my calculations are right I'll be starting my spray in prep for FET on 3rd October.  Works out well as I'll just be back from Tenerife on the 30th September.

Obviously RFC is closed today so will have to wait till monday to ring.  Dr McFaul says I just have to tell the admin that I was a "freeze all" after OHSS and get them to start my tx again on day 21.  All sounds a bit too simple but here's hoping


----------



## Fionab

Nuala & DH, I am so so sorry to read your very sad news


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Hope that yous are all enjoying the weekend .This is my weekend to work but i took a half day today and off tomorrow   ,so girls ye all know what that means.........     gonna go down to my friends as her DH is away out and mines is working ,so girls night in it is !!!!
Lia YIPEEE for AF finally putting in an appearance ,isnt it funny how most of the time we dont want to see AF *ever* but when it comes to tx its a totally different ball game.Hope you dont have any hassle on the phone on Monday  
Fiona b ,hows you? Hope you and the little ones are keeping well.
Hi Tekron and welcome to FF ,i hope that we can all be of some support to you ,everyone on ere is going through the same [email protected] ,so we all have a good moan together  
Loopy good to see your still pounding away on the ole treadmill ,i havent managed to go out walking as much as i would like at the moment my little friend Harley is taking up a lot of my time.He now has had all his jabs etc so im gonna try and take him out for a short walk tomorrow (weather permitting) ,you should see the shape of him on the lead ,he just thinks its another toy to play with   but he is just the cutest wee thing .Glad to see that the kids are keeping you busy 
Shem hope work wasnt too hard on ye Mrs!! Are you off tomorrow?
Angie well done in getting started  ,the time should fly in for ya now.
 to everyone else that i havent mentioned by name.
Emma xxx


----------



## bron11

Tektron welcome, totally understand your frustration with Royal.

If no treatment in Oct for private, is this the same for NHS list?

Hope everyone well and enjoying the sun today.

I went with my daughter last night to see Nickleback - brilliant concert but tired now.  Husband got cold and his granddad died so has put a damper on things.

Anyhow hope everyone well, coping with treatment and 2ww.

Bron


----------



## Cate1976

Bron, no idea if any NHS tx is being done in October. I'd love to know as I'm now 3 on the list so should get my letter when next ones are done. I was thinking I'd get my letter end of this month and start on October cycle (as it happens it'll be November before I start tx due to dates). Is there any way of getting RELIABLE information on this?


----------



## jooles

morning all!!! hope everyone is well  

i think this week i am having my first experience of the infertilty rollercoaster ride!! i have been a mess most of the week with really bad mood swings, crying spells and a general feeling of being completely p****d off with the whole thing   so much so i had a bottle and a half of wine last night, ate the cupboards bare and today feeling hungover, stomach bloated like a bloody football and to top it all off ive got a guilty head on because ive started my tx again after wanting it for so long and i know i shouldnt even be bloody drinking    arrrrrggggghhhhhhhh!!!!! sorry just had to get that all out of me!!! not very nice for you all to read on a sunday morning eh?  

anyway as usual thanks for letting me vent my anger on you all  

hope everyone is feeling ok and enjoying your weekends 

jules


----------



## lia.g

Morning Jules

Sorry to hear you're having a tough time  .  I really struggled with my tx, especially during the down regging.  Exactly the same as you - mood swings, crying, just feeling incredibly low and  not capable of a rational thought.  Unfortunately its just part and parcel of this whole experience and only those who've been throught it can really understand, but it will get better and you will get through.

Try not to feel guilty about the wine.  We all have a wee slip now and again. Only natural given what we're going through.  

Hope the hangover eases and you feel better soon  

Lia xo


----------



## Angie Baby

Morning jooles and lia, i am totally the same i have only been on the spray for 3 days now and my mood swings and terriable, was in such a mood last night with my DH because he was having a few drinks and ended up in tears, now that i think of about it, it was all over nothing. I was thinking that if i have to go through taking all the sprays and injections etc and try to stay of the drink then why cant he i told him he was inconsiderate of my feelings. So the moods and crying spells are not to could and its only day 4!! help!


----------



## lia.g

Hey Angie, sorry to hear you're struggling as well  .  I found things improved once I started my injections.  It really is such a rollercoaster and as much as you try to explain to people they just don't get it unless they've been through it.

The mood swings are only natural given that you're hormones are all over the place. The least little thing would set me off      I know its easier said than done, but try to concentrate on things that you find relaxing or fun.  I used to go for a walk on the beach or watch old friends episodes cause they always make me laugh.

Might not feel like it now, but these feelings will pass and you will get through it and probably be a much stronger person for it.

Take care

Lia xo


----------



## Lesley08

Have just read the last few posts and want to send all you ladies who are down ****** a big big hug!!! Even slight fluctuations in hormones make me really ill moody and verging on psychotic so I totally understand. take care of yourselves. jooles I wouldnt worry re the drink just get the hangover sorted!


Lesley xx


----------



## jooles

hey girls!!!!!

many many thanks for your advice and support yet again!!!     feeling wee bit better now and have learned my lesson re the   defo going to stay off it when on tx and maybe enjoy a few when im not doing the injections  ive been curled up on sofa all day eating a lot of crap and drinkin cups of tea!!! back on straight and narrow tomoro!!! RFC in morning then get stuck into work!!!  short week this week anyway so looking forward to it  DH has decided to leave me on my own and is upstairs watching football!!! hes been great this past week and even took me to ikea yesterday and didnt huff once!!!!!!!  

now, i know this sounds really stoopid   but can anybody explain down regging to me what is it short for?

jules


----------



## emak

Jooles how are you feeling now pet?? I am also feeling rough as hell today was out at a friends last night and got stuck into the vino and boy am i suffering today...........i was even hugging the toilet bowl last night when i came home ,NOT a good look at all. I didnt even have that much to drink and i was home early ,i just have to face facts that im getting on a bit and cant party like i use to .
Hope the rest of yas are ok.
Emma


----------



## Cate1976

Lia, Jooles and Angie:      to you all. 

News on me, all I'm saying is my letter had better come this month, just found out another friend of mine is pg, don't know how many weeks she is but DH noticed her bump in church today. Just want to get started on tx so that God willing I can get my BFP before there's any more pg announcements or births from friends/family. I'm pleased for my friend and will say congratulations when I see her next week in church but I so want it to be DH and I. I know that makes me sound jealous but my friend is something like the 15th pregnancy among church family although some families who've had babies since Feb 05 have left.


----------



## jooles

hi emma,cate and everyone

emma wine (especially red) is an absolute killer!!! i end up with headaches for days afterwards but its my downfall (along with chocolate - in paticular double deckers    and i cant resist it!!!!!

thanks for your messages of support   feeling much better now and waitin on chinese being delivered.  I was a bit nervous admitting to you all that id had a drink when on tx so thanks for not giving me an earbashing  dont think my poor head could have hacked it!!!!!!  

ill let ya all know how i get on at RFC in morning!!!

you never know i might see some of you there    

jules


----------



## Ladyhex

Evening all....did everybody have a good weekend ?

I cant believe it was sunny havent seen " the sun " for months lol

welcome tektron im abit like yourself new to all this!!

evrybody doing TX good luck     

ladyhex xx


----------



## jooles

mornin all  

just back from scans and things are bit more positive    one follie on right side and 3 on the left!! all about 10mms!!! going to get a positive attitude started this morning  

im away for my breakfast of porridge, menopur and pregnol  

hope everyone is ok today

jules


----------



## bron11

Jooles brillant news, sounds as things are on track.  All best bron

Morning to everyone else, nice weather not!


----------



## lia.g

Morning everyone  

Jules, glad things are looking more positive today   

Cate, really hope your letter comes soon.  Its so difficult to hear of other pregnancies  

Well I got straight through to the RFC at 9am, shock horror!    Told them I was a "freeze all" after OHSS and that my AF had come and could they arrange for FET.  Nurse just took my details and said "yep thats fine" and hung up!  So now I have no idea what happens next - do they send me out another schedule, do I have to pay for the drugs and when do I pick them up?  I go to Tenerife on 23rd-30th Sept so hope schedule comes before that.  Timing has worked out well as I'll be due to start drugs again on 3rd October, 3 days after I get back.  Should be nice and relaxed after a week in the sun with all my friends  

Morning to everyone else, hope you're all well

Lia xo


----------



## holly01

Lia! thats the rfc!!they really know how to mess with ure head!hopefully they contact u in the post a.s.a.p then you'll know where u stand!lucky u headin on hols,is tenerife hot enda sept?i'd love to go away but doubt it will be a while b4 we get anywhere apart from the moby!!

Which by the way Yellazippy i hope u wernt washed away yday     cause i know we were nearly OMG such rain!!

Shem     for ure big moment today.cant wait to hear all

 jooles glad u are gettin better results,any idea whens e/c and e/t?i only had  4 follies and 5 eggs!!only need one 

 to everyone hope u all had a nice wend.


----------



## lia.g

Thanks Holly, would be just typical for my schedule to come when I'm away and whats the bets they give me a date for collecting the drugs when I'm away  

Tenerife is lovely in September.  My friends run a tapas bar in Callao Salvaje which is the south of the Island so we go out quite a bit to visit them. They tell me its hitting 30 degrees at the minute. 

One of my friends who runs the bar is expecting her 2nd baby in December and says the heat is killing her.  Had her 1st baby back here so not used to it.


----------



## yellazippy

OMG Girls Donegal has alot to answer for 

We arrived up on Friday evening to the most beautiful sunset...relaxed and had a few drinks with another couple all very civilised

Woke to the most amazing weather on sat morning so packed ourselves a pack lunch and off we went for a days fishing (i must put some photos on then you will understand the 

attraction)  

Arrived back about 7pm jumped in shower and headed to meet up with a big group of friends who had arrived for a BBQ

Well the wine was flowing the food was delicious we had a bit of a sing song (as you do when half cut)

Then someone decided it would be fun to go skinny dipping   yes i know not terribly grown up but at this stage we thought it hilarious 

So off we scampered to the waters edge in the pitch black and stripped off but some how i managed to fall head over s**t over some rocks hidden below the water and hence 

have broken my big toe  

Pain ladies like you wouldn`t believe though people were rolling about the sand in stitches at my expense  

The only compensation is that the pain of said toe out weighed the hangover the next day   

So i am officially known as long john silver by my loving DP 

Hope everyone else behaved this weekend 

Yella


----------



## Cate1976

Jooles: Glad you've got good results.

Yella: Hope your toe is better soon

Shem: How did you get on today

Does anyone know roughly what date letters are sent out? Will it be end of next week or beginning of the following week? If mine doesn't come this month then I might just start asking questions starting with finding out how many cycles Western Board are funding. I thought it was 4 but it looks like it might be 2. That's unless couples who were frozen/suspended at the top have been reactivated I really need to know.


----------



## holly01

yellazippy!can just picture the scene alright!!!!
hope the toe gets better sooooon!!!!!
get the pics up(please not the skinny dippin ones thou !!)


----------



## shem

Hi ladiesa bit quiet on here todayJooles glad your tx is going wellAngie the spray is a bit cr*p I really only had hot flushes which were terrible and ate everything in sight but it all disappeared with the stimmsEmma hope you got over your hangover you must have been bad if you were hugging the BIG WHITE TELEPHONE!! Cate I think letters can come at any stage but I got mine around the 20th so it could still come out for starting oct if it doesn't I would def ring RFC againLia hope you get your schedule before you go away Im sure your looking forward to some sunshine Yella poor you breaking your toe although I bet everyone had a laugh at you falling over Weeza thinking of you   it's BFPHolly how did the weekend go at the moby?Well had my scan this morning and saw my LO in there it's wee heart beating away I couldn't believe it! Got a wee picture and everything and the midwife was lovely it made it all more real. Had to go to work after and was on another planet all day off tomorrow so looking forward to thatHi to everyone else hope you are all well xx


----------



## Cate1976

Shem, my next AF is due 25th so if I get letter before then (  for miracle), would I start on that cycle or would they make me wait until October cycle.  Thinking that IF letter comes before this months AF and RFC do allow me to start on that cycle, it'd put tx starting mid october, EC/ET end November and scan either just before Christmas (would that be too early for heartbeat/s to be picked up) or possibly just after New Year.


----------



## emak

Hi everyone
Shem how amazing it must have been to see your wee baba for the first time ,i cant wait til its my turn   Aye the ole hangover was a bit nasty but feeling grand today slept like a log last night so thats me back to "normal" today until the weekend as i have a wedding to attend on Saturday ,which i am really looking forward to.
Cate i dont think the letters be sent out til the end of the month ,but sure u could always ring and ask.
Yella    im sorry i shouldnt laugh but the thought of skinny dipping THEN a broken toe ,i really hope that the pain isnt too bad.
Lia im sooooooooooo jealous of you .I want a holiday !! And also happy days getting to start tx YIPEEEE
Jooles great news   that u get a BFP *SOON*
Girls im gonna have to cut this post short my dinner is ready and im starving!!!
Emma xxx


----------



## shem

Cate if letter comes now it would most likely be for oct AF because you have to start drugs on day 21 of cycle and as they don't know the dates of your AF yet it would be too late to start this month


----------



## shem

OOOOHHH!!! Emma Harley is sooo cute!


----------



## lia.g

Shem, delighted scan went well today. I'm sure it was just lovely to see your little one on the screen  

Emma, Harley is so cute.  With this weather I can't wait to get to Tenerife.  Started packing this evening and as usual have way to much stuff  

Yella, hope you're not in too much pain, but can't help laughing at the thought of breaking your toe while skinny dipping in Donegal!


----------



## Cate1976

I was thinking that IF RFC send letter out on 20th (Dr Williamson told us that letters had already been sent out when we had review on 20th February for people to start tx in March) and AF starts on 25th that I'd start on day 21 of that cycle which would be mid October.


----------



## holly01

Ahhh shem thats class u got to see ure wee ones heartbeat!u must be on top of the world and it must feel more real now.

Ema Harley is just georgeous!so cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,enjoy ure dinner

Cate rfc just phoned me the saturday before to be at rfc the nxt sunday for bloods that was in june, was on drugs july and august and test date was enda aug so from start to finish that was nearly 9wks!
just wanted to warn u that u may be on long protcool  so wudnt be planning much as e/c and e/t can change no one knows until the very day how the follies will preform for us!


----------



## shem

Cate When I got my letter in the sept it was for oct AF my sept AF was due 29th so rang RFC and they said I could work
of that so if you get letter this month you could well start oct I suppose it depends on RFC


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks Shem       that letter comes before AF.  Glad your scan went well.

Holly, thanks for warning.  RFC did say ages ago that tx usually lasts 5-6 weeks or is that short protocol?  How do they decide which protocol to use.

Does anyone know if tilted womb can cause problems either during tx or during pg?


----------



## Cate1976

Loopy:  Good on you for breaking up a fight.


----------



## Annie70

Cate - I have a tilted uterus and it didn't cause any difficulties during tx. Apparently, about 1/3 of women have a tilted / differently positioned uterus. There are even advantages! They did my ET on a half-empty bladder - a lot more comfortable than on a full bladder.  

Good luck - hope your letter comes in this month!


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning ladies !!

Hows everybody doing this morning?......Well , the weather is a bit better to day !!

Jooles thats good news that your tx is going well 

Shem i bet you were so thrilled to see your baby on screen congrats to you and DH 

Cate fingers crossed you get your letter sooooon !!!

Loopyone you tell them "GIRLS" whos boos lol 

Yellazippy hope your toe gets better soooon !! lol ( your poor toe ) 

Does anybody know how Nuala is doing ? 

Ladyhex xx


----------



## jooles

morning all  

just on to say hello and hope you are ok today  

yella your story gave me a laugh!!!! what part of donegal did you go to 

anybody heard how weeza is doing?

just want to say hello to nuala (qnu) and DH as well  

jules


----------



## yellazippy

Afternoon All

Glad i made a few of you smile i have to say looking back it was very funny  

Ladyhex i was thinking of Nuala last night when tlk to my DP so Nuala if you out there lurking i`m thinking of you and DH  

Jules we stay in a place called Melmore about 10 mins from Downings right up on the north coast

Weeza    has anyone heard from her over the weekend??

Shem how wonderful to see your LO for the first time you must be  

Emma Harley looks like butter wouldn`t melt   gorgeous

Cate i can tell your patience is running thin hope letter gets a move on

Loopy remind me not to cross you i have bad memories of school 

Betty  hope you`re well

Sorry if i`ve missed anyone......oh and get ready for the heat wave  

Yella


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156640.0


----------

